#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-04-16
<superm1> coax input
<majoridiot> weird stuff
<superm1> the really weird thing -
<majoridiot> definitely has problem with the white blalance colorspace.
<superm1> it was fixed perfectly by unplugging a webcam
<superm1> the webcam was /dev/video0
<superm1> and ivtv was /dev/video0
<superm1> and ivtv was /dev/video`1
<superm1> and ivtv was /dev/video1
<superm1> third times a charm :)
<superm1> he unplugged the webcam, rebooted - ivtv got /dev/video0 and things worked fine
<majoridiot> so the webcam driver is buggy
<superm1> spitting garbage all over the rest of v4l devices though?
<superm1> that seemed a bit odd to me
<majoridiot> unless it's some sort of ivtv quirk on that particular hardware
<majoridiot> i've never had any problems with ivtv running at /dev/video1 or /dev/video2
<superm1> he was very excited though that things were up and running.  he said feisty was by far the easiest myth install ever following the help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV guides
<superm1> yea me either
<majoridiot> who was this?
<superm1> bramblewhalen or whalenster
<superm1> he goes by both
<majoridiot> ah. k.  not familiar.
<superm1> i've spoke with him on and off for some time
<majoridiot> Xenocide was doing a fresh feisty  install yesterday and was quite pleased as well
<superm1> ah wonderful
<superm1> I think i saw chad pop in here at some point to (i was only at my comp about 3 minutes yesterday -  enough time to see the irc channel list)
<majoridiot> he was in later last night
<majoridiot> comcast is hosing him on firewire... we discussed it a bit.
<superm1> oh no?
<superm1> i thought 5C was abolished
<superm1> with comcast
<majoridiot> well, i don't think the problem is 5C, but i'm not sure
<superm1> well of course they always give everyone the runaround with regard to *getting* the box
<superm1> you pointed him at the fcc docs i assume?
<majoridiot> anyway, nothing but OTA will go out over firewire and that's against the law.
<superm1> well not true.
<majoridiot> i pointed him at the statutes
<superm1> i never got anything but analog and OTA over firewire in rochester last year after time warner locked down my firewire box
<superm1> and i pushed and pushed and got nowhere
<majoridiot> you pushed in the wrong places ;)
<majoridiot> lol
<superm1> well there is a technicality to your statement
<superm1> if nothing but OTA goes out thru firewire period, then thats against the law
<majoridiot> without a special determination, the must allow for timeshifting and reording of non pay-per view and it is hardware neutral
<majoridiot> exept with repect to the internet and cable modems
<superm1> now if everything but OTA doesn't go out in unecyrypted format, thats legal - as long as its available with the proper encryption
<majoridiot> nope.
<majoridiot> sec
<superm1> then how are they gettign away with 5C everywhere in the country - this makes no sense to me then.....
<majoridiot>  (1) Commercial audiovisual content shall not be encoded so as to prevent or limit copying thereof except as follows:
<majoridiot> (i) To prevent or limit copying of video-on-demand or pay-per-view transmissions, subject to the requirements of paragraph (b)(2) of this section; and
<majoridiot> (ii) To prevent or limit copying, other than first generation of copies, of pay television transmissions, non-premium subscription television, and free conditional access delivery transmissions; and
<majoridiot> (2) With respect to any commercial audiovisual content delivered or transmitted in form of a video-on-demand or pay-per-view transmission, a covered entity shall not encode such content so as to prevent a covered product, without further authorization, from pausing such content up to 90 minutes from initial transmission by the covered entity (e.g., frame-by-frame, minute-by-minute, megabyte by megabyte).
<superm1> what is this taken from?
<majoridiot> if it's not PPV, a pay service like HBO, ETC. or VOD, they can't legally restrict firewire transmissions.
<majoridiot> title 47 of the code of federal regulations
<majoridiot>  76.1904
<majoridiot> (i do this kinda shit for a living ;)  )
<superm1> okay, so tell me why does 5C exist then on everything across the country
<superm1> i mean i would think there would have been dozens of lawsuits regarding this already
<majoridiot> it doesn't *everywhere* and on *everything*
<majoridiot> i have nothing on mine that is 5C except pay channels
<superm1> okay *reword*.  why does it exist on so many cable company's content
<superm1> because every cable company i've had now
<majoridiot> and i have not checked to see if i paid for them if they would go over firewire
<superm1> i've had 3 different cable providers now
<majoridiot> because 99% of the people have no clue what 5C is, and the ones that do don't know the law
<majoridiot> the cable companies will do it until they are forced not to.
<superm1> okay then this begs the question - who are the right people to push regarding this.
<majoridiot> senators, congressmen and the FCC
<majoridiot> FCC first- it is their duty to enforce tat law
<majoridiot> or explain why they are not
<superm1> did you have to in order to get your local cable company to get 5C off?
<superm1> or were you just fortunate enough to begin
<majoridiot> which requires they also show a special determination and where it was published.
<majoridiot> it was dodgy at first, so i called...
<gardengnome> superm1: hey, you wanted to talk to me a few days ago?
<superm1> gardengnome, yes but i dont recall why
<superm1> gardengnome, probably nothing too important
<majoridiot> inisisted on being passed up the line to supervisors and their supervisors...
<gardengnome> superm1: heh, k
<superm1> majoridiot, i did the same thing.
<majoridiot> made it clear i knew the law, explained what i was doing, explained it was *no different* that hooking up a pvr
<majoridiot> and it went away within a week
<superm1> but i eventually hit a field engineer  who gave me a straight answer that it wasnt their decision
<superm1> that it was content provider's decisions
<superm1> that they were in control of what content had 5C turned on
<majoridiot> no... it is the FCCs decision.
<superm1> are you sure?
<majoridiot> absolutely.
<majoridiot> that is what the FCC does
<majoridiot> they make and enforce
<majoridiot> the cable companies MUST comply
<superm1> well if not for the fact that i will only be living in the same place for 4 months at a time for the next 8 months, I'd go and push my next two cable companies
<majoridiot> the only reason they aren't is because their content providers pushed them into a corner and not enough people have complained to make a difference.
<superm1> do you think this is why comcast is pulling it around the country then?
<superm1> because enough people did complain?
<majoridiot> yes and no
<majoridiot> it's subterfuge
<majoridiot> yes they are pulling 5C
<majoridiot> but they are also changing a broadcast flag that breaks firewire
<superm1> wha?
<majoridiot> which i *think* is what chad's prob is.
<superm1> so on the channels that should be working - his box's diag screen is indeed saying 5C=0?
<majoridiot> the CCI flag
<superm1> but for some other reason, they arent working
<majoridiot> dunno if that is wht his box is reporting or not
<superm1> CCI flag is part of the mpeg stream?
<majoridiot> yes
<majoridiot> CCI is the copy flag
<majoridiot> so a lot of firmware is being updated to broadcast in the clear- no 5C
<superm1> i didnt realize that there was anything in addition to 5C.  i thought this definition of "copy once, copy never, etc" was part of the 5C spec
<majoridiot> but also with a CCI flax of 0x01 or 0x02, etc
<majoridiot> which breaks fireiwre
<superm1> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/archive/index.php/t-357896-p-46.html
<superm1> "if 5C is not enabled, than the CCI flag is meaninless"
<superm1> ?
<majoridiot> well, here's a screenshot of a non-5C with a CCI of 0x02 that breaks fw: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=78816
<superm1> can u dcc it
<superm1> i dont have an acct there
<superm1> where is 5c on there though?
<majoridiot> diff menu
<superm1> oh
<tgm4883> Hey whats the command to add a line to /etc/modules without having to open it and such.
<tgm4883> something like "echo "dvb_cx88"
<majoridiot> sudo sh -c "echo "cx88_dvb" >> /etc/modules"
<gardengnome> i'd guess it's "...
<gardengnome> thanks majoridiot :)
<majoridiot> ;)
<tgm4883> thanks
<tgm4883> i was looking all over for that
<majoridiot> oddly enough, it's in the guide.
<majoridiot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Feisty_hardware_list
<tgm4883> Is that page new, i dont remember seeing it before
<tgm4883> I could be blind though
<tgm4883> wouldn't be the first time
<majoridiot> it's been there for awhile
<tgm4883> im blind then
<tgm4883> sign me up for coke bottle glasses and bingo
<tgm4883> no offence to those who love pepsi
<majoridiot> or cribbage
<tgm4883> or cribbage :)
<majoridiot> superm1: well, i just got around to checking and the reason that half of my HD channels are corrupted is that the 0x02 CCI has been set.
<superm1> oh no?
* majoridiot will be calling insight cable tomorrow and demanding reparations 
<superm1> when did these corrupted channels begin to come in corrupted?
<majoridiot> recent past. hard to tell.
<majoridiot> but certainly since start of the year
<superm1> so you really think you will be able to get them to set CCI to 0x00 by a simple call?
<majoridiot> in this case THEY HAVE TO- they are all OTA HD channels
<majoridiot> including a PBS LMMFAO
<superm1> oh snap.
<majoridiot> yup.
<majoridiot> my guess, is a tech got itchy when locking down the HDNet channels
<majoridiot> or something at the head got messed.
<superm1> it'll be nice if thats all it was
<majoridiot> in any event, they will be fixing this. ;)
<superm1> depending on how badly my roomate and i want to get digital cable this summer at our next place, i'll see if i need to get some tips from you...
<majoridiot> what since would it make for them to select 4 or 5 ota HD channels to lock down with 0x02 and leave everything else wide open?
<majoridiot> (sense)
<superm1> otherwise my Air2PC HD5000 will handle any non encrypted QAM channels at least for me (which is most of what i watch anyhow)
<majoridiot> nice
<superm1> well i hope they dont lock down more by your call though
<superm1> as in oh we meant to lock it all
<superm1> and you just reminded us
<majoridiot> non-encrypted as in non-5C or is it ok with 0x02 CCI?
<superm1> on encrypted as in i dont need a digital cable box for them
<majoridiot> ah
<superm1> typically its just the OTA channels being rebroadcasted and other people who use on demand channels
<majoridiot> well, the way i look at it... insight is in the process of merging with comcast (ew)... and if they want that merger to go through smoothly, then they must pass franchising, etc.
<majoridiot> the city holds the local franchise
<majoridiot> i'm not planning for war, tho.  insight has been very good to deal with.
<majoridiot> i think i will call and report a problem, get a tech here, explain and have him call the right guy.
<majoridiot> that seemed the best route when the phone geeks couldn't suss out what i meant by a "ground-loop" prob i was fighting on my broadband connection.
<superm1> how do you get a tech though?
<superm1> rather than a regularcustomer service rep
<majoridiot> just report a problem they can't handle.
<superm1> yea thats the same thing i had to do to climb the chain of support
<superm1> still got me nowhere though :)
<superm1> the only time i made real progress was my going in in person
<majoridiot> actually, i don't feel like being home between non and six...
<majoridiot> i'll start by asking for a supervisor
<superm1> non and six?
<majoridiot> that usually gets their attention
<majoridiot> noon
<superm1> oh
<superm1> noon and six - thats when you have to normally call?
<majoridiot> i meant for a tech to come
<superm1> oh
<majoridiot> they give you that "block" of sit around and wait on us time.
<superm1> makes more sense
* majoridiot recalls kramer on seinfeld
<superm1> yea
<majoridiot> i'll start it as a "problem"
<majoridiot> i.e. why is it that...?
<majoridiot> and see what they say.
<superm1> what bugs me more than anything - the first thing that they tend to make you do is switch out the box
<majoridiot> (it may escalate into a complaint from there) LOL
<majoridiot> yeah... that's usually resolution step one.
<majoridiot> like calling dsl repair and the first thing they make you do is recycle the power to the modem and router, even though you have repeatedly.
<superm1> yes exactly
<superm1> when i eventually had a supervisor's email, i captured the diag screen on my ivtv card
<superm1> showing what a 5c channel loooked like
<superm1> and he still made me switch the box first
<superm1> such stupid shit
<majoridiot> protocol
<majoridiot> cya
<superm1> leavin?
<majoridiot> sorry... no.
<majoridiot> Cover Your Ass
<superm1> ah
<superm1> yes
<majoridiot> so at the next performance review, he can show he played by the rules
<majoridiot> even when he didn't have to
<majoridiot> ok... brings up a good question...
<majoridiot> on a 5C channel...
<majoridiot> if you take the output from the stb into a 150, does it cap ok or does macrovision get it?
<superm1> captures fine
<majoridiot> i thought it would
<majoridiot> but have learned not to assume
<superm1> never had macrovision troubles
<majoridiot> some has happened to firewire in feisty
<majoridiot> something
<majoridiot> takes longer to establish a good connection and lags occasionally...
<superm1> thats odd?
<majoridiot> was waiting to dig into it...
<majoridiot> i notived that libiec61883-dev didn't come with, as it did with edgy
<majoridiot> thought maybe there would be an update
<superm1> didnt come with?
<superm1> you mean no feisty version
<majoridiot> correct
<majoridiot> it was packaged with feisty
<superm1> well no new upstream version would mean no new version for feisty
<majoridiot> er
<majoridiot> edgy
<superm1> should have told me sooner though if there was one
<superm1> coulda packaged it
<majoridiot> didn't realize it until yesterday
<superm1> ah
<majoridiot> was having a priming problem and couldn't do a "plugreport"
<majoridiot> (note: priming problems will always occur when the STB is powered off)
<superm1> well if there is a new upstream version, i can help you package it
<superm1> in the next coming weeks
<majoridiot> great.  ty.
<superm1> can be your first package and all :)
<superm1> are you going to run for ubuntu membership later this year too?
<superm1> and try to get an @ubuntu.com address and all
<majoridiot> never considered it, honestly
<majoridiot> a good idea
<superm1> at least look into it.  you've been putting in lots of work here
<superm1> it is great to get recognized for it
<superm1> i'm not sure if i will be able to be a sponsor, but if so i'd be glad to
<majoridiot> appreciated
<majoridiot> is there a regular cycle for applications or just whenever?
<superm1> i dont remember off hand how it worked
<superm1> i think its every community council meeting
<superm1> so there is a regular cycle to it
<superm1> there is a page on wiki.ubuntu.com about it
<superm1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewDevelopersAndMaintainers
<superm1> that talks a bit about it
<majoridiot> ah... ty.  got distracted.
<majoridiot> http://www.osnews.com/story.php/17505/Ubuntu-Feisty-Fawn-Desktop-Linux-Matured/
<majoridiot> just one of many...
<superm1> actually this better describes the process
<superm1> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<majoridiot> is all the mythbuntu stuff available for download somewhere?
<superm1> yes bzr branch
<majoridiot> damn.  meant to look at bazaar today.
<superm1> apt-get install bzr
<superm1> :)
<majoridiot> well there just a *little* more to it than that
<majoridiot> unless it has some KILLER AI
<superm1> well man bzr for the rest
<superm1> teaches how to checkout
<majoridiot> hehe yeah
<superm1> here is the address you would check out from: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/mythtv/ubuntu
<majoridiot> excellent... i'm bookmarking it.
<superm1> well its not a browsable address afaik
<majoridiot> no
<superm1> its just the argument you use for checking out the first time
<superm1> and for pushing
<majoridiot> but i know where i put it :)
<majoridiot> i'll see if i can't get at it tomorrow
<superm1> well no rush - i wont be able to do much with it myself up until finals now
<superm1> so another couple of weeks
<superm1> until i can do any real contributions
<majoridiot> it will take me another couple of weeks to come up to speed on the basics ;)
<superm1> :)
<majoridiot> give me a chance to poke around and see if i can figure out how things kinda work
<superm1> you can give the live disk build script a run too
<superm1> i havent ran it for a while
<majoridiot> great
<superm1> actually there are a few new changes that will be required to it anyhow
<superm1> due to the new packages
<superm1> with the wrapper scripts and such
<superm1> majoridiot, just ran another build.  only took about 20 minutes for me to build an ISO
<superm1> i'll see how things look now with the fresh packages
<superm1> 375 megs for the whole ISO with all plugins and such
<majoridiot> that's not bad
* majoridiot wonders how fast it will build on this box
<superm1> and with packages avail on the disk to install mythbackend
<superm1> and mythweb
<majoridiot> that's pretty compact
<majoridiot> :)
<superm1> well that whole build process was also using a mirror that should be on internet2, so i had very fast downloads
<superm1> i'd expect yours to be roughly twice that
<majoridiot> i'm headed out.
<majoridiot> talk to you tomorrow
<Alam_Debian> hello?
<Alam_Debian> since Feb 24, my ubuntu Edgy Mythtv server stopped recording shows, I think It was due to an update of mythtv packages, can anyone help me reset my MythTV database?
<superm1> Daviey, !
<superm1> hey
<Daviey> hey
<Daviey> hows things?
<superm1> well i'm looking forward to wrapping up school now, thats for sure :)
<superm1> 3 weeks left to the end of finals
<gardengnome> three days.
<gardengnome> here.
<gardengnome> :)
<Daviey> i bet you are!
<superm1> hehe
<Daviey> 3 weeks will go so quickley
<Daviey> are you doing your finals now?
<superm1> they are during that third week
<superm1> final projects these two weeks
<Daviey> :(
<superm1> i'm glad that all of those changes that i put together got done in time for universe freeze last week too
<superm1> you heard about them correct?
<Daviey> no!
<superm1> whew.  lots of stuff got in
<Daviey> nothing new tho?
<Daviey> just fixes?
<superm1> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/multiverse/m/mythtv/mythtv_0.20-svn20070122-0.0ubuntu5/changelog
<superm1> better yet
<superm1> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/multiverse/m/mythtv/mythtv_0.20-svn20070122-0.0ubuntu6/changelog
<superm1> see those last two sets of changes
<Daviey> woo LP: #96739
<Daviey> nice 1
<superm1> hopefully all the mysql mess is over due to these last two sets of fixes
<superm1> and majoridiot finished up all the feisty pages
<superm1> so those are live now on h.u.c
<superm1> to reflect all of these changes
<superm1> Daviey, did you ever end up contacting that guy?
<Daviey> what guy?
<superm1> in indiana
<superm1> the guy that took mythbuntu.org?
<Daviey> no!! grr
<Daviey> i knew there was something
<superm1> haha
<superm1> well our server *still* isnt up, so its alright
<[g2] > Have you guys heard about LinuxMCE at all ?
<majoridiot> not a lot, no.
<majoridiot> something specific you need?
<superm1> majoridiot, hey
<superm1> just sent you mail
<superm1> i should learn to sign into IRC *before* responding to your emails
<superm1> haha
<majoridiot> haha
<[g2] > majoridiot, are you familiar with LinuxMCE at all ?
<majoridiot> g2: not a lot.  what do you need?
<superm1> [g2] , it uses components from several open source projects, afaik mr home, xine, mythtv
<superm1> [g2] , its basically Pluto Home (www.plutohome.com) repackaged for debian
<superm1> for most people its overkill, but a really neat idea
<[g2] > hmmmm where to begin ....
<superm1> [g2] , are you just looking to setup a PVR?
<superm1> or you do want to go all this home automation stuff
<[g2] > I've got my own embedded linux company
<superm1> right
<[g2] > so I've been doing XScale/ARM embedded linux for the last several years
<superm1> right
<[g2] > Ubuntu has been the basis for my development system as I had OpenEmbedded layered on top of it
<[g2] > The last 6 months or so I've been playing with pvr/media streaming and running the latest feisty stuff for the last few months
<[g2] > I tried the latest myth-install and had the same issues a s guy in here had
<superm1> you had issues?
<superm1> what sort
<[g2] > superm1, yes I did
<superm1> and with the latest packages?
<[g2] > I'd guess about 3-4 weeks ago
<superm1> lots has changed in the last 5 days :)
<[g2] > things have been a little blur has I've have an appletv that's hacked
<majoridiot> lots has changed :)
<superm1> [g2] , you put ubuntu on the appletv?
<[g2] > my plan it to get a (ubuntu based) myth-tv front-end on the appletv
<superm1> oh sweet
<[g2] > ppl are running gentoo right now
<majoridiot> should be doable.
<[g2] > there's an issue with the efi loader
<[g2] > so a bastard mach-0 wrapper needs to be created to boot an embedded linux kernel
<superm1> so as of now do you have it booting ubuntu yet?
<[g2] > superm1, not yet
<superm1> [g2] , isnt there a native mac build of mythtv though?
<superm1> shouldnt that run right out of the box?
<[g2] > superm1, the appletv runs a modifiied Leparod 10.4.7
<[g2] > and while I've played with the Apple stuff, I'm really a hardcore Linux guy
<superm1> yea i hear ya there
<[g2] > there are quite a lot (a dozen or two) really talented Mac hackers really tearing up the Mac side
<superm1> well [g2]  what issues were you running across on our packages a few weeks ago
<[g2] > but really all those most are just one apple flash away from naught
<superm1> i can let you know if those problems have absolved
<[g2] > superm1 somebody was walking a guy through a lot (I think all) the problems I was having
<[g2] > in here
<[g2] > I saw it in the logs
<superm1> do you know what day?
<superm1> oh actually i think they have been purged from last month already
<[g2] > superm1, is ubuntulog  purging files on my box ? :)
<superm1> hehe
<superm1> good point
<superm1> well particularly were they mysql related problems?
<superm1> with passwords
<superm1> and permissions and such
<[g2] > yeah
<superm1> okay.  thats exactly what my patches this last week took care of
<superm1> as long as you clean up the mess sputtered around from the old ones (apt-get remove --purge mythtv-common mysql-server, rm ~/.mythtv rm /etc/mythtv and delete mythconverg database) you should be fine
<[g2] > superm1, Ok I'll be happy to try a re-install and test and report any issue
<[g2] > issues
<superm1> very good :)
<[g2] > superm1, are you around for the next couple hours ?
<superm1> actually only for about 20 min more
<superm1> i've got work this evening
<superm1> i'll check back in later tonite though
* majoridiot will be around
<superm1> around 10 or 11ish
<superm1> central
<superm1> majoridiot, is more than capable of helping though :)
<superm1> and will point you in the direction of feisty guides that he authored and such too...
<[g2] > so super... I'm very impressed with many of the ubuntu devs and ubuntu in general
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-04-17
<superm1> vg, glad that this community is making good impressions :)
<[g2] > Ok, I was going to do a fresh install and mythtv install
<[g2] > what do you want me to use as a base ?
<[g2] > beta2 ?
<superm1> well any release, the first step is sudo apt-get update either way :)
<[g2] > or dist-upgrade ?
<superm1> and dist-upgrade too yes
<[g2] > Ok, I think that's take about 30-45 minutes
<superm1> k
<[g2] > hmmm well actually.....
<majoridiot> which mirror are you using?
<superm1> it should really be a much more painless process this time around, so dont worry too much
<[g2] > superm1, isn't worried at all :)
<[g2] > actually, bbi5m
<[g2] > ok that'
<[g2] > ok that's better... plan b
<superm1> plan b?
<[g2] > yeah I just moved another server and I'm ready to go
<[g2] > it's fully upgraded and I just need to delete the old stuff and install the new
<superm1> just make sure the packages are purged not regular apt-get remove, and follow those directories to delete
<superm1> and you should be fine
<[g2] > Ok I think I'm ready
<[g2] > where's the guide ?
<majoridiot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/FeistyTop
<[g2] > majoridiot, any special thing I should test ?
<[g2] > backend only ? combined ? frontend only ?
<majoridiot> have at... your discretion
<majoridiot> they all work very well :)
<[g2] > majoridiot, sw doesn't work very well on its own usually, kinda like diamonds in the rough they need to be polished into it :)
<majoridiot> actually, these packages are pretty much idiot-proof
<majoridiot> as tested by this idiot ;)
<superm1> well majoridiot and i know the secret way you can mess them up, but on one has done it yet....
<superm1> so we wont call it a bug, but rather: an easter egg
<superm1> :)
<superm1> okay gents, i'm out.  cya later
<[g2] > cheers
<rushfan_> majoridiot Ok I think I've already got the nvidia drivers installed
<majoridiot> k
* majoridiot wonders who rushfan is lol
<rushfan_> majoridiot there were two power surges/outages here today... The hw isn't completely happy
<majoridiot> a UPS is cheap, dude
<rushfan_> It's having issues running synaptic, which I are completely unrelated to the upgrade
<majoridiot> protect yer babies ;)
<rushfan_> well I have 2 ups,
<rushfan_> I just didn't have one on this box, but I had a surge protector
<majoridiot> ah
<rushfan_> after the first outage it got the 1 of the UPSes :)
<majoridiot> i got paranoid.  everything is on a ups here.
<rushfan_> well I've got a few expensive surge/outlet boxes
<majoridiot> saved me the other night... writing docs and the power blinked.  would have lost a huge edit on the guides.
<rushfan_> the server actually moved in the last few days so it was on a cheaper one
<rushfan_> well having been from the days when we had a 10MB External Shugart drive before the XT Winchester drives came out, I backup early and often
<rushfan_> :)
<majoridiot> my first was a 5MB western digital.  sounded like a jet engine when it spun up.
<rushfan_> heh
<rushfan_> RLL that's the term I was looking for
<majoridiot> hehe... of course that was also back when the entire drive for it was about 12KB
<majoridiot> this one was MFM, i believe
<rushfan_> yeah MFM
<majoridiot> (driver for it)
<rushfan_> it's so bizzare we've got 1GB+ flash sticks
<majoridiot> yeah.  i boggles my mind sometimes.
<rushfan_> won't be long it'll be 1TB :)
<majoridiot> i was looking over some old source code the other night... trying to get inspired to get at it again.  i was thoroughly amused at the simplicity of things back then.
<rushfan_> what just hook the BIOS ints with TSRs ?
<rushfan_> :)
<majoridiot> XOPs
<majoridiot> :)
<majoridiot> man, those were the good old days. lol
<rushfan_> I think in '96 I spent two weeks getting X11 setup for FreeBSD 1x or 2.x
<rushfan_> it was fun, but the LiveCDs of the last several years are quite sweet :)
<majoridiot> i just started with linux late last summer.
<majoridiot> so i'm trying to play catch-up on pretty much everything
<majoridiot> ubuntu seems like the best distro to get into
<rushfan_> for nearly everything yes
<majoridiot> good community, good code, best widespread appeal, i think.
<rushfan_> I think embedded and build-from scratch are other choices
<majoridiot> absolutely
<majoridiot> i was speaking more in a "for the masses" aspect
<rushfan_> sure, I fully agree there
<rushfan_> that's why I said "for nearly everything"
<majoridiot> yup
<rushfan_> anyone know how to disable NCQ ?
<majoridiot> hm
<majoridiot> does your mobo have settings?
<majoridiot> or are you looking for a driver switch/option?
<majoridiot> what chipset is it?
<majoridiot> i only see 3 chipsets that support it
<majoridiot> echo 1 > /sys/block/sdX/device/queue_depth
<majoridiot> will disable it
<rushfan_> I've got a NV mobo
<rushfan_> I think an Nforce4 (939) processor
<majoridiot> and NCQ is on?  for sure?
<majoridiot> dmesg | grep NCQ
<rushfan_> well I'm getting errors similar to some libata issues on 2.6.20
<majoridiot> the echo comman above will diable it for the device you select.  probably needs sudo.
<rushfan_> yup  depth 31/32
<majoridiot> then it's on
<rushfan_> there's no device dir under the sdaX dir
<majoridiot> hm.
<rushfan_> I can see the errors on ata4.00 though
<majoridiot> you don't have a device dir?  it's a symlink
<majoridiot> e.g. /sys/block/sdb/device ...
<majoridiot> mine is there.
<majoridiot> for all 3 satas on this box
<majoridiot> if it's your sda drive...
<majoridiot> sudo sh -c 'echo 1 > /sys/block/sda/device/queue_depth'
<majoridiot> to disable it
<rushfan_> hmmm I don't have write as root on that device (it's sdb)
<rushfan_> but on that disk there is the queue_depth
<majoridiot> don't have write as root?
<rushfan_> nod
* majoridiot doesn't understand
<rushfan_> I get a permission error on the echo
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> sudo -i
<majoridiot> and then just do the echo
<rushfan_> I've done a "su -" and I'm at the # prompt
<majoridiot> it you are root, you should be able to echo to it
<majoridiot> if
<rushfan_> oh I'm totally root
<rushfan_> and I know I _should_ be able to write to tjat
<rushfan_> that
<majoridiot> what err does it throw?
<rushfan_> it was a perms error
<rushfan_> I've unplugged the disk
<rushfan_> I have to keep rebooting as the system locks up like every 2 minutes
<majoridiot> hm. i can't echo that either.
<rushfan_> Ok... before I did a ctrl-alt-f1 and logged in under root
<rushfan_> yeah often parameters are RO
<majoridiot> yeah... i was wonering about a real console
<majoridiot> info is direct from linux-ata
<rushfan_> well that's in flux a lot lately
<rushfan_> it's been hosing up my embedded ide drive
<rushfan_> majoridiot Ok, thx.. I think we isolated the issue (and the drive is unplugged)
<majoridiot> vg
<rushfan_> well the issue isn't fixed, but I can got back to the install :)
<majoridiot> yup
<rushfan_> it was only 300G going off-line
<majoridiot> is there a bugreport filed on your issue?
<rushfan_> I had googled and saw some stuff on the kernel ml
<majoridiot> ah
<rushfan_> I didn't see a bug report and haven't searched in there yet
<majoridiot> i wonder if that has something to do with the feisty RC being held
<rushfan_> hmmm... Ok, I did the mythtv install, but didn't get the popup on the backend
<majoridiot> server or desktop?
<rushfan_> desktop I'm guessing
<majoridiot> which install did you do?
<rushfan_> desktop
<majoridiot> backend/frontend or just backend?
<rushfan_> combine
<majoridiot> k.  the mythtv metapackage
<rushfan_> yeah
<majoridiot> which popup did you not get?
<rushfan_> configuring mythtv-backend ...
<rushfan_> majoridiot btw do you know what I think would be nice ? An autonumber on the screen shots
<rushfan_> so I could just say 3.2.5 on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Feisty_Backend_Frontend_Desktop_O
<majoridiot> ok... what exactly happened?
<rushfan_> the install completed
<majoridiot> did you get the popup with the mysql password?
<rushfan_> nope
<majoridiot> wtf?
<majoridiot> synaptic or apt-get?
<rushfan_> synaptic
<rushfan_> I'm following the instructions right ? :)
<majoridiot> this is a feisty install, correct?
<rushfan_> wyah
<rushfan_> yeah
<rushfan_> Ubuntu 7.04
<rushfan_> /etc/issue
<majoridiot> so after hitting "apply"... it downloaded and installed all the packages and just stopped?
<rushfan_> think so
<majoridiot> think so or know so?
* majoridiot is firing up an install
<rushfan_> well it started, then it just stopped
<rushfan_> I'm at the command line now. I was going to remove the packages and do it from the cli
<majoridiot> sounds like it's on your end
<rushfan_> on my end how ?
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> do this
<majoridiot> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<rushfan_> Ok prompting for mythtv-database name and localhost is filled in
<majoridiot> gimme a sec...
<majoridiot> sorry... fod is here
<majoridiot> food
<majoridiot> was this a clean install?  from a fresh format?
<majoridiot> or did you have a previously installed version of myth installed?
* majoridiot thinks you had residue
<rushfan_> it's possible
<rushfan_> I tried to clear out all the residue
<rushfan_> will try again
<majoridiot> the best way...
<rushfan_> btw it does seem like sata_nv and pata are issues for the kernel and under test now
<majoridiot> that i've found
<majoridiot> (cool)
<majoridiot> search for mythtv in synaptic and then do a remove completely for each individual component
<majoridiot> and then do the same for mysql
<majoridiot> (for EVERYTHING)
<rushfan_> ok done
<majoridiot> try the mythtv metapackage again
<rushfan_> ok still no pop up
<majoridiot> hm.
<rushfan_> it did configure the things and I've got the "details" copied
<majoridiot> ok... i'm installing a fresh desktop and trying it.  it'll be a few.
<rushfan_> I can pastebin it
<rushfan_> dunno if that provides any info for you
<majoridiot> let me see what happens when i try an install.
<majoridiot> which mirror are you using?
<[g2-lap] > http://www.pastebin.ca/443844
<rushfan_> us
<majoridiot> the main ubuntu repository?
<rushfan_> I think so us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu fiesty
<majoridiot> k
<rushfan_> another interesting idea would be a audit for synaptic/apt on something like mythtv
<rushfan_> it could generate the md5/sha1's for all the given packages and possibly config files
<rushfan_> heh.... this is really funmy
<rushfan_> funny
<rushfan_> so I dl a BenC kernel which is a .26 version that's supposed to have the sata_nv fix in it
<rushfan_> I plug the drive in and boot it and it appears to be running fine without errors yet
<majoridiot> thaz good
<rushfan_> _however_..... there's no ivtv drivers :)
<majoridiot> beggars can't be choosers
<rushfan_> well the purpose of the box is a pvr :)
<rushfan_> no ivtv drivers no pvr
<majoridiot> you can always install ivtv yourself
<rushfan_> except the kernel isn't in the repo
<majoridiot> you can always go with the current kernel with ivtv and wait for the nv to catch up
<rushfan_> majoridiot sure and just not have the 300G drive plugged in
<rushfan_> I was talking to Ben in -kernel
<majoridiot> plug it it later
<majoridiot> and?
<rushfan_> I was letting him know that from my pov the change he had in his .26 kernel may not be in the .27 mainline
<rushfan_> being that the .27 failed, but his kernel seems to be working well
<rushfan_> I'm running bonnie++ now
<majoridiot> formatted, updated and rebooting...
<majoridiot> installing the mythtv metapackage
<majoridiot> as written.
<majoridiot> it's on your end, dude.
<rushfan_> hmmm.  Ok
<majoridiot> install complete and it went as it should.
<Xenocide> majoridiot, im having problems with the feisty box
<Xenocide> even watching 1 show my load is 1.75 and flagging comercials is only 22fps
<Xenocide> video seems laggy almost
<majoridiot> video laggy is likely your ati driver
<majoridiot> do a top
<Xenocide> load too?
<majoridiot> see what is loading you
<Xenocide> h/o i will finishing colbert report
<Xenocide> john kerry is on
<Xenocide> back
<Xenocide> what am i looking for in top
<majoridiot> whatever is hoging your cpu
<Xenocide> mythtvfrontend is taking 60%
<Xenocide> probabbly because of video drivers
<majoridiot> there's your answer
<Xenocide> well new card will be here wednesday
<majoridiot> :)
<Xenocide> i got an open box 6200LE 128mb from egg for 28$ shipped
<Xenocide> very good deal
<majoridiot> cheap
<Xenocide> yup
<Xenocide> bleh, thursday
<Xenocide> ups = slow
<majoridiot> biab
<jono> anyone around?
<gardengnome> um
<gardengnome> i'm around, but i'm not really involved much :)
<jono> right
<majoridiot> they come, they go, they speak nary a word...
<majoridiot> hey jets
<majoridiot> well feck.  thaz kind poinltess.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-04-18
<superm1> hey majoridiot has mythweather been broke for you?
<superm1> as in not updating whatsoever?
<majoridiot> i haven't installed it yet
<superm1> i was just prepping my laptop for my presentation tomorrow on mythtv to my class
<superm1> and realized that it wasnt updating
<majoridiot> hm.
<majoridiot> i'm getting ready to eat... but i can test it in a bit
<superm1> k
<majoridiot> i'll holla within the hour
<superm1> i'm so nervous in case something else goes wrong tomorrow morning :)
* majoridiot guesses it's a good excuse to fill out that plugin page too
<majoridiot> hehe... presentations.
<majoridiot> biab
<rcludw> I practiced things 10 times, only to have it fail when it counted.
<rcludw> It _never_ fails.
<superm1> rcludw, i'm gonna make a keynote just in case my live demo does decide to take a dump
<superm1> rcludw, but i've practiced roughly 15 times from start to finish with all aspects i was gonna talk about and such
<rcludw> So you're over due.
<rcludw> ;)
<superm1> hehe
<rcludw> Seriously though, the law of averages always catches up to you.
* majoridiot 's isn't updating either, buddy
<superm1> i'll keep that in mind.  i really hope that it all works tomorrow though.  its quite a hack the way I through things together
<majoridiot> superm1: the radar data updates but the res of the info does not
* majoridiot thinks radar data is cool... 
<majoridiot> i shoulda put this in a long time ago LOL
<superm1> majoridiot, from what i've read on the mailing list, looks to be spread out cross the countr
<superm1> not just us in the midwest
<superm1> s/through/threw
<majoridiot> superm1: is the info server configurable?
<superm1> not afaik
<superm1> i think its because the guide source changed the site layout
<superm1> and its no longer parsable
<majoridiot> hm.  as soon as the pizza rolls finish and i have a munch, i'll look into it a little if you want
<rcludw> Where does the guide data come from?
* majoridiot is really biab now
<superm1> k majoridiot
<superm1> rcludw, i thought weather channel
<superm1> rcludw, not positive though
<superm1> there are no fixes committed to trunk even for it
<rcludw> huh... I usually try to get my data from weather.gov
<rcludw> (if possible)
<superm1> well the only reason i think its weather channel is because thats the radar that it gets
<superm1> so i assumed data was the same place
<superm1> wunderground is what i usually use though
<rcludw> I kinda like getting it from the source....
<rcludw> NOAA added the nifty SRV data on their site as well.
<superm1> SRV data?
<rcludw> The Storm Relative Velocity data....
<rcludw> Used for pinpointing tornadoes in a storm.
<superm1> ah
<superm1> supermario@portablemario:~/Software/source/mythplugins/mythplugins-0.20-svn20070122/mythweather/mythweather$ grep http * | grep QString | grep DataURL
<superm1> weather.cpp:    QString weatherDataURL = "http://www.msnbc.com/m/chnk/d/weather_d_src.asp?acid=" + locale;
<superm1> looks like msnbc is the source then
<rcludw> That should be a configuration string....
<superm1> would be a matter of learning to parse other sites for data then
<superm1> rcludw, i'm sure that a patch like that would be very welcomed upstream
<superm1> especially considering msnbc is broken
<rcludw> True, but if you had 4 or so sites, you could pick another one.
<rcludw> And why did they use c++?
<superm1> most of myth is written that way
<rcludw> It seems like perl or python would be a better choice for frequently changing data processing.
<rcludw> I've got my own troubles.... lol...
<rcludw> I can't get mythtv-backend to actually record anything.
<rcludw> http://www.weather.gov/forecasts/xml/#XML_contents
<rcludw> If you know a lat/long you can get hourly predictions for the next 7 days.
<majoridiot> superm1: is this weather bug critical?
<superm1> too late to fix.
<superm1> no fixes on the lits about it either
<superm1> or on svn for that matter
<superm1> majoridiot, worth mentioning that its broke ATM if your doing that wiki page though
<superm1> and maybe linking to the mailing list discussion
<majoridiot> yeah very broke
<majoridiot> i just didn't know if you needed it for tomorrow...
<superm1> oh no rush
<superm1> i dont expect a huge influx of people saying feisty broke my mythweather!
<superm1> wtf
<superm1> or anything
<superm1> edgy folk broke too
<superm1> from this
<majoridiot> edgy folk?
<majoridiot> nm
<majoridiot> read back
<majoridiot> lol.
<majoridiot> didn't know if you were going to try and fix it or not
<superm1> if there is no patch by the time my finals are done, i might look into making one
<superm1> but i expect one by then
<majoridiot> nice fix for the imdb.pl breakage just posted...
<majoridiot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=366415&goto=newpost
* majoridiot kicks back and starts refreshing the imdb info...
<superm1> wait...
<superm1> its broke AGAIN
<superm1> we just fixed it!
<superm1> those bastards
<majoridiot> according to a subsequent post, the fix is in svn
<majoridiot> but yes, it ws broke
<majoridiot> i noticed when i redid the backend and dropped the database.  the director info was not working.
<majoridiot> still isn't fixed to suit my tastes... i'm seeing if i can decypher a fix.
<superm1> well we'll fix in post feisty packages then
<majoridiot> doesn't this have mismatched quotes?
<majoridiot> $director = parseBetween($director, "/\">", "<");
<superm1> no
<superm1> that looks right
<superm1> oh wia
<superm1> tno
<superm1> that is mismatched
* majoridiot thought so
<majoridiot> plus, i don't know anything about perl...
<majoridiot> but i think it should be:
<majoridiot> $director = parseBetween($director, ">", "<");
<majoridiot> anyway.
<superm1> thats what i think
<majoridiot> lol
<majoridiot> well... it was broken in the version before as well
* majoridiot wonders how long that has been incorrect
<majoridiot> (not broken, it functions... but it is wrong)
<superm1> why does it function?
<superm1> that doesnt make sense..
<superm1> is there an ending quote a few lines later or something
<majoridiot> it's part of that imdb.pl script
<majoridiot> it didn't look right when i looked at it
<majoridiot> i'm picking at it trying to get it to retrieve multiple directors instead of "unknown"
<majoridiot> and saw that.
<superm1> well you should submit a patch back up to svn.mythtv.org then
<superm1> after you straighten this out :)
<majoridiot> i'm trying to figure out perl atm. LOL
<majoridiot> i've got the change i want... i just need to figure out how to get them joined correctly.
<superm1> majoridiot, hows bzr and packaging stuff comin
<majoridiot> it got bzr in and pulled down the myth package...
<majoridiot> got the packaging guide printed and will start pouring over it tomorrow
<majoridiot> been too distracted today to focus... and i need to focus on that
<superm1> no rush :) feisty's out in two days, so that means time  to releax
<majoridiot> i need to learn
<majoridiot> :)
<majoridiot> superm1: i'll be damned.  i fixed it.
<majoridiot> :)
<superm1> nice job dude
<superm1> submit it on a bug at svn.mythtv.org
<majoridiot> well... it works from command line.  lemme see how it behaves with the frontend.
<majoridiot> superm1: well, imdb.pl will now correctly pull the first two directors instead of showing "unknown" if there are multiple
<superm1> awesome
<superm1> i'm sure that patch will have no trouble getting in either
<majoridiot> but i need to figure out how to change the layout of the video manager now... :)
<majoridiot> need to move the display around a bit, as multi directors run over the runtime display
<majoridiot> but it looks GREAT in the gallery view of the video library
<superm1> was it possibly designed to just get one director?
<superm1> for that reason
<majoridiot> mayhaps... but i think there is room to move it around
<majoridiot> actually...
<majoridiot> just bump "year" down to the second row with imdb num, browsable and parental level and move runtime over a bit.  etc.
<superm1> majoridiot, dont play too much here :0
<majoridiot> oops
* majoridiot wonders how he cancelled that
<superm1> gallery looks great
<superm1> but that other one is meh
<majoridiot> yeah
<majoridiot> yes... it is messy
<majoridiot> but i think it can be fixed, no?
<superm1> i dunno...
<superm1> i'm gonna head to bed though
<majoridiot> enjoy!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-04-19
<CanadianMan_> hello
<superm1> keescook, ping?
<keescook> pong!
<superm1> hi keescook .  happy feisty release :)
<keescook> thanks! same to you!  :)
<superm1> any ideas who is presenting this: http://www.ubuntulive.com/cs/ubuntu/view/e_sess/13454?
<superm1> http://www.ubuntulive.com/cs/ubuntu/view/e_sess/13454 ? (no question mark in url)
<superm1> or since there is no name yet, its to be determined?
<keescook> I don't, I saw that too; I'm quite curious.
<superm1> because if there is no one signed up yet, i am all over putting in a time off request and getting some friends to road trip up there
<superm1> and host that session
<keescook> hehe, that'd be cool.  I'll see if I can figure out who's giving it.
<superm1> i'm assuming if you host a session, you dont pay the entrance fees for the event?
<superm1> because its a bit pricey otherwise...
<keescook> if it's anything like OSCon (which is the week after), that's correct.
<superm1> you live up around that area don't you?  or am i mixing you up with the other coast?
<superm1> well that area being relative, up on the northwest coast i mean
<keescook> yup, I'm local.  (I'll be speaking at least during OSCon, and maybe during ULive)
<superm1> awesome
<superm1> there's definately some stuff i'd like to sit in on during ULive
* keescook nods
<superm1> how do the sessions work, are they like booths? or rooms assigned for a day?
<superm1> or multiple days?
<keescook> I'm less clear on u-live, but again, if it's like OSCon, there are "tutorials" and "sessions".  tutorials are a half-day, and sessions are 45 minutes.  both are in rooms.
<keescook> there is usually a "vendor area" which is entirely booths
<superm1> the "exhibition" hall i take it
<superm1> from what i read - the "free" option
<keescook> yeah, that's the free part.
<superm1> well its roughly a 27 hour drive from where i'm staying this summer, so if i'm gonna come it will be for the sessions/tutorials then
* keescook nods
<keescook> generally a speaker gets free tutorials too; it's a good deal.
<superm1> i doubt that my friends would get in free though too would they....?
<superm1> only if they spoke/hosted with me i'd take it
<keescook> right, that's my understanding.  I used to cheat: the OSDL (also local) used to get a few "free passes".
<superm1> hehe
<keescook> so co-workers could come listen to the stuff we spoke on.  :)
<superm1> oh but theres student pricing too 65 percent off, thats not nearly as bad - especially if i make the weekend a little vacation exploring portland saturday and then enjoying this event sunday and monday, drive back tuesday
<superm1> i'll talk this over with my buddies then and see how up for it they will be
<superm1> any ideas who to contact then about who is hosting the mythtv session?
<superm1> Derek Chase?
<keescook> I sent email to ubuntu-ideas@, but if I don't hear back soon, I'll ping around internally to see if I can find out.
<superm1> neat thanks
* majoridiot says "spam 'em all" LOL
<superm1> keescook, i was just thinking - maybe imbrandon suggested that MythTV be added to the sessions - he is on the list of registered guests
<keescook> ah, cool.
<superm1> i'll ask him next time i see him if we dont here back from the orielly guys first
* majoridiot hopes for a midwest function sometime in the future
<Rtax> hello
<Rtax> anyone here to give me a little help?
<majoridiot> hola
<majoridiot> what's up?
<Rtax> I just installed feisty, then mythtv, and I broke it already
<majoridiot> hehe
<majoridiot> broke it how?
<Rtax> everything was installed, and then I did a dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common to change the mysql password and now I can't seem to get into mythtv-setup
<Rtax> or run frontend or backend
<majoridiot> you needed to change the mysql pasword?
<Rtax> I think the password wasn't changed in mysql, and the original password was one of those random ones
<majoridiot> or just wanted to?
<Rtax> just wanted to
<majoridiot> ah
<majoridiot> ok
* Rtax kicks himself
<majoridiot> and you made that change with dpkg-reconfigure?
<Rtax> yep
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> which installation did you do?
<majoridiot> combined or separate backend?
<Rtax> hmm, I think combined
<majoridiot> all one one machine?
<majoridiot> with or with desktop?
<Rtax> yep
<Rtax> one machine
<majoridiot> regular desktop or alternate
<Rtax> both mythtv-backend and mythtv-backend-master packages are installed
<Rtax> desktop
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> edit your ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt file
<majoridiot> put the new password in the DBPASSDWORD=
<Rtax> i don't have a mysql.txt file
<Rtax> in my .mythtv dir ther is channesl, mythphone and themecache
<majoridiot> hm
<majoridiot> k
<superm1> Rtax, which password did you want to change?
<superm1> the mythtv mysql password?
<superm1> or the root mysql password
<Rtax> it may be more serious because backend doesn't seem to be starting
<majoridiot> cp /etc/mysql/mysql.txt ~/home/mythtv
<Rtax> mysql root is blank i think
<Rtax> mythtv mysql password is what I was changing
<superm1> Rtax,well.  Don't ;)
<superm1> lol
<Rtax> I know that NOW...
<Rtax> doh
<Rtax> tried running dpkg again, didn't fix it
<superm1> it generates a new password
<superm1> if you try to again
<superm1> so, here is your best bet
<superm1> purge the mythtv-database and mysql-server-5.0 packages
<superm1> rm /etc/mythtv
<superm1> and ~/.mythtv
<superm1> and just install mythtv-backend-master again
<Rtax> hmm, ok
<superm1> you'll get a fresh database install, and all the passwords will be setup appropriately
<Rtax> that will mean more downloads? or does it keep the deb file/?
<superm1> the debs are still there
<Rtax> awesome
<superm1> unless you did apt-get clean
<Rtax> i'll use synaptic
<Rtax> complete remove option
<superm1> exactly
<Rtax> by the way, the install on feisty was super easy
<Rtax> thats pretty cool.
<superm1> Rtax, had to go and muck around with passwords though didnt ya....
<majoridiot> :)
<Rtax> I had a running system, then made the mistake of trying linuxmce
* majoridiot told ya it would happen LOL
<Rtax> that came out too soon
<superm1> Rtax, how is it, i've only heard "of it"
<superm1> but no usage or anything
<Rtax> It took me a week to install
<superm1> wow
<Rtax> and then it was so confusing to configure, I thought 'screw it'
<superm1> well at some point i'll sacrifice a VM session to take a look at it, and give it a fair analysis
<Rtax> i wouldn't bother till it gets an update. Unfortunately I think they have released version 1.0 too soon without the support structure
<Rtax> Pluto was just as bad
<superm1> its just pluto repackaged for debian though isnt it?
<superm1> and yes majoridiot you were right....
<Rtax> pretty much, seems like a branch. But pluto was all commercially driven, making it obvious they preferred not to release their source code
<Rtax> hey superm1, I know you from ubuntuforums, you the lirc expert?
<superm1> yup
<Rtax> hehe, you gonna be pestered by me shortly...
<superm1> i dwelve all over things related to pvr's lately
<superm1> ivtv, lirc, mythtv
<Rtax> i am trying to get a home brew transmitter working, but that is for another day
<superm1> Rtax, serial transmitter?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-04-20
<Rtax> yep
<superm1> well minor word of warning.  debian bug 373871
<ubotu> Debian bug 373871 in unknown "IR Transmitting broke (ubuntu dapper pulling debian package)" [Important,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/373871
<superm1> i filed that with debian almost a year ago, when IR transmitting broke for all my serial transmitters
<Rtax> I have the pvr150 with transmitter, but living in South Africa, they don't have the codesets for my receiver
<superm1> since then we (ubuntu), have done a cvs snapshot package - but the problem still exists
<superm1> and i havent been able to nail it
<Rtax> that might be why I couldn't get it to work on edgy
<superm1> so i only use mceusb2 transmitters now
<superm1> its broken in debian etch too
<Rtax> I might need to get an mceusb transmitter
<superm1> it doesnt effect everyone, some still report success
<Rtax> ok.
<superm1> the mceusb2 transmitters are a bit picky though too
<Rtax> By the way, back to myth install
<Rtax> In mythtv-setup, what is the correct procedure to get your channels into the db?
<Rtax> scan for channels?
<Rtax> I'm using composit input
<majoridiot> are you using a grabber for program listings?
<Rtax> there isn't a working one for SA again
<Rtax> so I use an xml file
<majoridiot> with xmltv?
<Rtax> problem is if I just do a mythfilldatabse --manual, it doesn't have any info, so I have to try and remember the 127 channels
<Rtax> some guys have written a scraper to get the listings of our sat provider's webpage
<Rtax> and they put it into an xmltv format
<majoridiot> k
<Rtax> savage.org.za
<majoridiot> then use xmltv as the "grabber", point it at your xml file and it should fill using that.
<majoridiot> scan for channels first, or you can "grab channels from source" if all of the channels in the xml file are valid channels for your receiver.
<Rtax> no xmltv option in grabber? I'm sure it used to be there
<majoridiot> hm.
<tgm4883> arg
<Rtax> should I install the xmltv packages?
<superm1> Rtax, xmltv does need to be installed afaik
<tgm4883> I can stream HD content over firewire right?
<majoridiot> if it is not encrypted, yes.
<tgm4883> ah
<majoridiot> (keeping in mind you need the power to then play the files)
<majoridiot> what STB are you using?
<tgm4883> I assume that the power that is needed is just to play HD and not any extra power becuase im using firewire
<tgm4883> I have a motorola 6200 from comcast
<majoridiot> right.  to decode the stream only.  streaming/recording takes minimal resources.
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Firewire
<tgm4883> yea i have a pcHDTV 5500 that gets the HD right now, but I just upgraded my cable and want to get the discovery HD and espn hd on the mythtv
<majoridiot> "general firewire notes" tells you how to check to see if channels are encrypted.
<majoridiot> (be usre to check channels that do not tune properly for BOTH 5C and CCI 0x02 flags)
<majoridiot> espn HD i can say for SURE should not be CCI encoded
<majoridiot> 5c, possibly.
<Xenocide> majoridiot, i got my nvidia card today, all my problems are gone and everything looks SO GOOD!
* majoridiot takes that back.  ESPNHD should not have any encryption at all.
<Xenocide> the picture isn't all blurry and crap
<majoridiot> YAY @ Xenocide
<Xenocide> :)
<Xenocide> it looks like real tv
<majoridiot> nvidia for life.
<Xenocide> yup yup
<Xenocide> and xVmc works too
<Xenocide> no cpu load difference but i guess ill leave it on incase i do HD
<majoridiot> how much load did xvmc take off?
<Xenocide> none
<majoridiot> ah
<Xenocide> uses 18% cpu regardless
<majoridiot> you know, i never got it working either.
<Xenocide> no no, it works
<Rtax> ummm, there doesn't seem to be a way in mythtv to set up xmltv to point to a file...
<Xenocide> you can tell because the OSD turns grey
<majoridiot> in fact, xvmc loaded MORE than without.  lol
<Xenocide> well are you doing SD?
<majoridiot> Rtax: i'm looking...
<Xenocide> i believe it doesn't make m uch of a difference with SD
<Xenocide> only with old processors
<majoridiot> (HD)
<Xenocide> hm really
<majoridiot> (new processors)
<Xenocide> now if i want to upscale SD to an hdtv i should use xVmc right?
<majoridiot> nah
<Rtax> ok, thanks, I installed xmltv, but ivtv wasn't installed, so I've done that and am rebooting
<Xenocide> how well do the channel icons work?
<majoridiot> IMO, they are ugly.
<superm1> Rtax, ivtv drivers are installed by default on Feisty
<majoridiot> i never bothered installing them on this latest install.
<Xenocide> ive never tried them, was just wondering
<Rtax> wasn't on the in the package lsit
<Xenocide> i swear feisty mythfrontend uses more cpu
<superm1> Rtax, the kernel modules load though
<superm1> by themselves
<superm1> Rtax, if you need the ivtv-tune app though, ivtv-utils isnt installed by default
<tgm4883> err, on the 6200, does anyone know if the active ports show 0 when no cables are hooked up?  Or should i see active ports no matter what?
<Xenocide> tgm4883, how are you seeing active ports, i can check for you, just installed one today
<majoridiot> you should show one active
<tgm4883> im running through to see if the channels are encrypted
<majoridiot> (unless they changed firmware recently)
<tgm4883> i don't have the firewire hooked up yet
<majoridiot> no... i take that back
<majoridiot> you should show 1394 ENABLED
<majoridiot> ACTIVE only when plugged into the pc
<tgm4883> im having the hardest time getting into that menu
<tgm4883> i got in once
<majoridiot> it's quick... power button then OK
<tgm4883> must have been lucky
<majoridiot> ah... try just HITTING the OK, not holding it
<tgm4883> well.....im in something, but it's not the diag menu
<majoridiot> white screen?
<tgm4883> screen is blank, but the front of the box says d 01
<majoridiot> hm.  that's the diagnostic screen.
<tgm4883> and with the arrows i can go up to d 18, then a single e
* majoridiot wonders why it's not displaying
<majoridiot> is it connected to an HDTV?
<tgm4883> yea, but its connected via rg6, let me hook up the component
<majoridiot> yeah... try that.
<majoridiot> the fp display is showing you are getting into diag menu
<tgm4883> ahh much bette
<tgm4883> r
<majoridiot> rtax... i think i have a solution for xmltv
<tgm4883> ok 1394 does say enabled
<majoridiot> :) @ tgm4883
<majoridiot> then you are good to go to see what's available on fw
<majoridiot> who is your cable provider?
<tgm4883> ok so im looking for 5c implementation and
<tgm4883> is cci copy control?
<majoridiot> yes
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> i wasn't seeing cci anywhere
<majoridiot> hope for 0x00 on all channels
<majoridiot> cci is under menu item D6
<majoridiot> at the bottom left of the screen, likely
<tgm4883> 0x00 would equal copy free?  Cause that is what is under d11
<majoridiot> cool... they put it on that screen too
<majoridiot> yes
<majoridiot> 0x00 means you can stream that channel firewire
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> so this just means that it is unencrypted over firewire even though it is encrypted over just the cable?
<majoridiot> yes
<tgm4883> I ask because i cant view it with just my atsc tuner
<majoridiot> REALLY?
<majoridiot> hm.
<tgm4883> yea
<majoridiot> but you pay for that channel, right?
<tgm4883> yea
<majoridiot> oh wait... yeah makes sense
<majoridiot> the cable box demuxes and decrypts the stream...
<majoridiot> then sends it out firewire
<tgm4883> ticks me off that the discovery hd is encrypted, its in the middle of my broadcast channels
<majoridiot> the atsc card would be getting an encrypted stream.
* majoridiot doesn't get discovery HD
<tgm4883> :(
<tgm4883> gotta get your mythbusters in HD
<majoridiot> well, it looks like someone needs to take a crack at the firewire guide and get it set up
* majoridiot wished he could...
<majoridiot> love that show.
<Xenocide> best show on that chanel along with dirty jobs
<tgm4883> yep
<Xenocide> ive been getting into deadliest catch too
<tgm4883> although the gf loves the planet earth thing
<Xenocide> meant to watch those, never got around to it
<Xenocide> cute fuzzy things right?
<Xenocide> lol
<tgm4883> unfortunatly i am going to need another ir receiver as my current one is going to go bye bye
<tgm4883> no room for my pvr-150 with the firewire card
<Xenocide> mine was DOA had to rma my whole pvr card
<majoridiot> tgm4883: be SURE not to plug/unplug the firewire cable between the computer and STB with the computer power on
<tgm4883> ah, good to know, cause i would have tried that
<majoridiot> the guide says not to... just wanted to emphasize it
<majoridiot> (it makes the node jump around)
<tgm4883> what is a good ir receiver (I suppose either usb or serial).  Hopefully something I can pick up in town
<Xenocide> what kinda remote
<tgm4883> take your pick, i have a vizio remote that came with my tv (has some universal functions), i have a remote that came with my motorola 6200, i have a urc-6131nw
<majoridiot> http://www.irblaster.info/index.html
<majoridiot> (cool shite)
<Xenocide> i built one from an xbox dvd dongle but it only accepts rca remotes
<tgm4883> that reminds me
<tgm4883> i have an xbox dvd remote
<superm1> Xenocide, your new card was DOA?
<Xenocide> no no
<Xenocide> new one works
<tgm4883> does the network remote feature for mythtv work?
<superm1> ah good :)
<Xenocide> i got my nvidia card too, i am SOOOO happy
<superm1> Xenocide, nice
<superm1> doing some HD stuff yet?
<tgm4883> cause i could use that too
<superm1> or is that the next step
<Xenocide> no hd service
<superm1> ah ok
<Xenocide> need an hd tuner first, t hats a few months away
<Xenocide> ? though, with the pvr ir setup
<Xenocide> can i have my volume up and down buttons mapped to output to my reciever?
<superm1> with the pvr150 blaster ya,
<Xenocide> any guide for that?
<superm1> see the feisty lirc guide
<Xenocide> k
<superm1> explains how to setup the blaster
<Rtax> thanks for your help guys
<Rtax> i got to go to bed, 1.20am now
<Rtax> got mythtv working
<Rtax> thats huge! from starting to install feisty to finished with beryl and everything in about 4 hours
<Xenocide> do i not also have to map that somehow from my remote to the new one in the lircd
<majoridiot> Rtax: i have an xmltv solution
<majoridiot> :D @ Rtax awesome!
<tgm4883> i just need a standard firewire cable with a 6 pin connector on each side right, nothing special?
<majoridiot> correct
<tgm4883> ok
<majoridiot> nicer quality preferred
<tgm4883> nicer quality as in?
<majoridiot> not the cheapest
<majoridiot> should have good shielding, etc.
<majoridiot> for testing, whatever you have laying around
<tgm4883> so much for going to risky
<tgm4883> i dont have any with two 6 pin heads
<tgm4883> :(
<majoridiot> :(
<majoridiot> can ya get a cheap one locally?
<majoridiot> get a cheap one to test with... if it's gonna work, gimme yer address and i'll mail you one.
<tgm4883> i think so, there is a electrical store (they have all sorts of cool stuff)
* majoridiot has loads
<tgm4883> i'll grab a cheap one, would a 4 pin to 6 pin adapter work?  cause i do have a 6 to 4 cable
<majoridiot> the adapter should work as a temp solution, yes.
<tgm4883> sweet back in about 20 minutes
<majoridiot> LOL
<majoridiot> drive safely
<majoridiot> xuperm1: the box has already served up 120+ feistys since this morning :D
<majoridiot> hehe superm1 that is
<majoridiot> munch... biab
<tgm4883> dang traffic
<tgm4883> got me a good cable though
* majoridiot is eating
<majoridiot> but the active port on your box is likely the onle on the right- as viewed from the back
<tgm4883> got me a monster ultimate premium elite firewire cable, on sale for 96.99
<majoridiot> egads
<tgm4883> sorry, not elite
<tgm4883> it says 1337 on the package
<tgm4883> that means its good right
<majoridiot> LOL
<tgm4883> endorsed by linux torvalds
<tgm4883> who is that?
<majoridiot> a hack.
<tgm4883> so is this a good cable? it has pure plutonium coated ends
<majoridiot> too good, really.
* majoridiot told you to get a cheap one to test with
<tgm4883> sweet, only the best for my 21 in b/w
<majoridiot> seriously... i would have send you a good one for nothing.
<tgm4883> im kidding
<tgm4883> the whole things a hoax
<tgm4883> sometime i crack myself up
<tgm4883> 6 feet for like 9 bucks
<majoridiot> ya never know... a $100 monster fw cable is real
<tgm4883> i know
<majoridiot> that's good enough
<tgm4883> i would never buy a 100 monster cable though
<tgm4883> now to pull my firewire card
* majoridiot nearly shat himself when he saw the $300+ HDMI HD cables
<tgm4883> i love how they tell you how superior it is
<tgm4883> even though digital is digital i always wondered how interference effected it
<tgm4883> now there's a mythbusters episode
* majoridiot can detect .01% signal degradation @ 16 feet
<tgm4883> on hdmi?
<majoridiot> kinda like "premium" vitamins?
<majoridiot> on mars, baby.
<majoridiot> LOL
<tgm4883> suppose i should have checked my firewire card first
<majoridiot> 4 pin?
<majoridiot> LOL
<tgm4883> no its 6 pin
<majoridiot> whaz the prob?
<tgm4883> that would of been funny though
<tgm4883> nothing yet.
<majoridiot> yes, it would have.
<tgm4883> just should have checked for compatibility
<majoridiot> it'll be fine.  have faith.
<tgm4883> i have to install it in the mythtv box first
<majoridiot> what brand/chipset?
<majoridiot> unless it's a reall oddball, you should be ok.
<tgm4883> :shrugs:
<tgm4883> lucent
<tgm4883> fw323-04
<majoridiot> i bought a $16 aopen card that works like a champ.
<majoridiot> lucent?  you should be ok.
<tgm4883> ive had this thing for years
<majoridiot> even better
<majoridiot> older is usually a great thing
<tgm4883> hope so
<tgm4883> dang it
<tgm4883> i forgot to hook up the firewire cable
<majoridiot> LOL
<tgm4883> i knew it as soon as i powered on
<majoridiot> that's how it usually happens
<tgm4883_> arg
<tgm4883_> accidently unplugged the cable modem
<majoridiot> ;)
<tgm4883_> do we know which plug on the back of the 6200?
<tgm4883_> i used the left
<tgm4883_> hey look, i quit
<majoridiot> likely the right hand one as viewed from the back
<tgm4883> figures
<tgm4883> i used the left
<majoridiot> i TOLD you that...
<majoridiot> hehe
<tgm4883> when?
<tgm4883> wait
<majoridiot> up there ^^^
<tgm4883> after i asked the first time?
<majoridiot> probably.
<majoridiot> hehe
<tgm4883> see, that would be when i unplugged the cable modem
<tgm4883> and didnt see it
* majoridiot is pretty sure it says that in the firewire guide too
<tgm4883> :( this is going to take forever with the repos being so slow
<majoridiot> use a mirror
<tgm4883> good thing i got lots of time :)
<tgm4883> oh yea
<majoridiot> not much to install anyway
<tgm4883> i forgot to set that up
<majoridiot> if you are using feisty, about all you will need is libiec61883-dev and the scripts.
<tgm4883> sweet
<tgm4883> i just finished getting the libiec
<tgm4883> one questions on the guide
<tgm4883> i ran plug report and it came back with node 1 being active (looks similar to the guide) so does that mean that it is plugged into the correct port on the stb?  Or do i need to go back into diag mode on it?
<majoridiot> yer good to go
<majoridiot> carry on...
<tgm4883> right stb port?
<majoridiot> apparently so
<tgm4883> sweet, its great that all my electronics are starting to work correctly
<majoridiot> (it is possible that both ports might be active)
<tgm4883> :( i went into the stb diag just to check and it still says 1394 not active
<majoridiot> because it is not streaming
<Xenocide> hey majoridiot  when i move back to raleigh for the summer and the tv channels are different do i just delete all channels in mythtv setup, and get them again from datadirect? do i need to do anything else with my database to update recording schedules and such?
<tgm4883> then the guide confuses me
<majoridiot> Xenocide: when you move, just delete that channel "source", set up a new one with your new datadirect data and fill the database
<Xenocide> oh so it will automatically do everything else for me?
<majoridiot> your recording schedules, etc. will need reset as well, as the channels will change
<majoridiot> tgm4883: you show 0 active ports on screen D11?
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> well
<majoridiot> ?
<tgm4883> it says active, then under that it says no
<majoridiot> sec
<tgm4883> nm
<majoridiot> it should say 1394 I/O device INST / active ports 1
<tgm4883> page 3 says active ports 1
<tgm4883> my bad
<majoridiot> page ?
<majoridiot> hm
<majoridiot> you must have different firmware.
<tgm4883> yea on the diag there are 4 pages
<tgm4883> just under d11
<majoridiot> hm.  mine is like the 3rd entry on page 1 of D11
<majoridiot> diff firmware.
<tgm4883> yep
<majoridiot> you are good to go... if you got data on the plugreport, just keep going
<tgm4883> first page on mine just gives me all the different ports
<tgm4883> whether they are enabled
<tgm4883> and whether they are active
<tgm4883> whats the ethernet for ?
<majoridiot> but not for 1394?  odd.
<majoridiot> afaik, the usb, ethernet and sata are all disabled.
<majoridiot> in theory, for home networking.
<tgm4883> yea it gives me 1394, but only tells me enabled and active, and for some reason not active on this screen but active on another
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> interesting because according to this, usb and ethernet are enabled
<majoridiot> yes
<majoridiot> they just don't do anything
<tgm4883> ah
<majoridiot> (i tried hacking into them before settling on firewire, 'lo these many months ago)
<majoridiot> LOL
<tgm4883> lol
<majoridiot> i made a change to the guide re: firmware
<tgm4883> lol i was freaking out
<tgm4883> non of the firewire tests were passing
<tgm4883> i was still in the diag menu
<majoridiot> the box does need to be turned on
<majoridiot> and tuned to a good channel
<tgm4883> im on espn hd
<majoridiot> and plugged into the cable feed coming from the wall
<majoridiot> (it's the black snake-looking thing with the shiny end)
<tgm4883> getting success on p2p 4 to 5 times out of 5
<tgm4883> thanks
<tgm4883> could you send a picture
<majoridiot> try broadcast
<majoridiot> i recommend broadcast- it is the most stable for me
<tgm4883> that seems to be successfull 100% after the first run
<majoridiot> :)
<tgm4883> sudo ./firewire_tester -b -P 0 -n 1 -r 5 (100% every time)
<majoridiot> it will get finicky from time to time.. but the primer for it makes it 99% effective or better
<tgm4883> :)
<majoridiot> vg
<majoridiot> you got a good stb, then.
<tgm4883> sweet
<tgm4883> hmm, is there a problem with having two different zap2it accounts?
<majoridiot> probably
<tgm4883> hmm
<majoridiot> only one channel lineup per account
<majoridiot> dunno if they limit # of accts per email address or not
<tgm4883> i have 2 though
<tgm4883> lineups that is
<majoridiot> really?  i've tried that a number of times... never works.
<majoridiot> (same zipcode?_
<tgm4883> one digital cable, one analog cable
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> oh
<tgm4883> did you try doing the same type of cable?
<tgm4883> cause thats failing for me
<majoridiot> hm.yes
<majoridiot> will only allow one line-up per provider, im my experience
<tgm4883> question
<majoridiot> ?
<tgm4883> if i only have comcast digital setup in zap2it, how do i setup my hdtv 5500 so it only record the channels it can see?  is that when i scan for channels with it?
<majoridiot> i have never been able to reliably set that up
<tgm4883> :(
<majoridiot> i change the recording input manually
<majoridiot> and switch between tuners manually to go from analog to digital
<tgm4883> im gonna setup a second zap2it account with a second email i have
<majoridiot> it will *kind of* do it automatically if each tuner has its own source and the channels you don't want the tuner to have been deleted
<majoridiot> but even then, i found it wholly unreliable.
<tgm4883> what kind of reliablity issues?  I didn't have any problems running my pvr-150 and my hdtv 5500 through 1 zap2it account with 2 channel lineups
<majoridiot> e.g. having mythtv automatically switch from tuner 1 on an analog channel to a digital channel over firewire by selecting the channel in the EPG
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> random switch or was it actually trying to do something?
<majoridiot> sometimes it would switch, most times it would do nothing
<tgm4883> strange
<majoridiot> the docs claim a round-robin attempt at channel tuning, but i have never had it work properly
<majoridiot> dunno.  it's a petty bitch for all of the awesome things it will do.
<tgm4883> do you have a single channel lineup?
<majoridiot> i've tried with both one and two lineups.
<tgm4883> when you had 2 channel lineups, do you remember if any of the channels overlapped?
<majoridiot> no overlap
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> that is strange
<majoridiot> yeah
<tgm4883> i wonder
<tgm4883> is it possible that your ir receiver cable was getting interference from anything?
<tgm4883> now im just shooting in the dark
<majoridiot> nope.  it displayed the attempt... i.e. put the channel # on the OSD
<majoridiot> just failed to tune and stayed on the channel it was on
<tgm4883> strange
<majoridiot> tgm4883: did you get firewire working in mythtv?
<tgm4883> not yet
<tgm4883> went to have dinner and back now, but getting card 0 (type ) is set to start on channel 2, which does not exist
<majoridiot> unfortunately, i got that when i tried to use more than one source
<majoridiot> try deleting the card inputs and try again
<tgm4883> i already did that
<tgm4883> im wondering if it has something to do with the firewire
<majoridiot> no
<majoridiot> that's a database error
<tgm4883> do you get any confirmation when you fetch the channels?
<majoridiot> kinda
<tgm4883> ?
<majoridiot> the start channel will change from 0 to the first channel in your channel profile
<tgm4883> maybe thats my problem
<tgm4883> let me try something
<tgm4883> ok, i removed all my cards and video sources and then exited, didn't give me any errors that time. Now im back in and scanning for channels on my hd 5500
<tgm4883> i think when i was changing stuff with the sources it screwed something up
<majoridiot> that's usually how it happens to me
<tgm4883> i think i just changed a source around instead of deleting it and creating a new one
<majoridiot> some odd combinations of actions it doesn't like
<tgm4883> but we will know for sure in about 5 minutes when its done scanning
<majoridiot> 5 minutes to scan?
<tgm4883> i did update and found that when i went into mythtv-setup it asked if I wanted to stop the backend
<tgm4883> nice addition
<tgm4883> well about 3 minutes
<majoridiot> wasn't it tho?
<tgm4883> i scan cable high qam 256
<tgm4883> i would always forget to stop that when i needed to
<majoridiot> why do you scan instead of adding them from the source?
<majoridiot> yeah... it was a nag.  superm1 tossed that change in with the last batch.
<tgm4883> i should just add them from source, but im trying something different with the listing and want to see if it works
<majoridiot> ah
<tgm4883> i set the 5500 lineup as broadcast and only the hd channels
<tgm4883> even though it gets the channels over cable
<tgm4883> looks good, no errors, running mythfilldatabase
<tgm4883> on a plus note, I may be able to use the ir receiver on my hd 5500
<majoridiot> with the firewire tuner added too?
<majoridiot> that would be nice
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> i was checking the forums and there was some work being done on it and they seemed to have a solution for at least some remotes at the beginning of the year
<majoridiot> lirc-compatible?
<tgm4883> not sure
<tgm4883> http://www.pchdtv.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1529&highlight=receiver
<tgm4883> thats the thread i read on it
<tgm4883> im trying to find some more recent info though
<tgm4883> it does look like they are saying it is lirc compatible via a patch
* majoridiot is reading that
<majoridiot> hm.  it does look doable... albeit hackish.
<tgm4883> yea thats what i was thinking
<tgm4883> but i figured i would get the stb up first
<majoridiot> but hey, if that's what it takes until proper support comes along
<majoridiot> tgm4883: firewire working?
<tgm4883> not quite, im getting the myth_prime.c
<tgm4883> although it may be having some trouble getting it
<majoridiot> want it dcc?
<majoridiot> compiled already?
<tgm4883> that would be great, but then your gonna have to help me ssh it to the box
<tgm4883> i'll just use gftp for that
<majoridiot> port 0 node 1 right?
<tgm4883> yea
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> that one will work then
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> sudo echo "" > /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log isn't working for me
<tgm4883> i dont think i have ever been able to use a sudo echo on anything
<tgm4883> always get permission denied
<majoridiot> really?  that's ODD
<tgm4883> yea
<majoridiot> just with echo?
<tgm4883> yea ive never really been able to use it
<majoridiot> (that link is now fixed, ty)
<tgm4883> i ran into this same problem when trying to adjust my cpu frequency
<majoridiot> WEIRD
<tgm4883> i know
<majoridiot> well, if you are just wanting to clear the log for testing, rm it.
<majoridiot> lol
<tgm4883> I haven't checked it, but when i was working with my frequency, i couldn't open it in gedit either
<majoridiot> wtf?
<tgm4883> i know
<majoridiot> that's really freakin odd, man.
<tgm4883> but i could open it in vim
<tgm4883> very weird
<tgm4883> always tells me permission denied
<tgm4883> even with the sudo
<tgm4883> im like, im root dangit
<majoridiot> it's protecting you from yourself
<majoridiot> hehe
<tgm4883> probably a good idea
<tgm4883> ok i rm'ed it.  is it going to freak out if i dont recreate the file?
<majoridiot> nope.
<majoridiot> it'll make a new one.
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> ok question about the guide (maybe i haven't waited long enough)
<majoridiot> ?
<tgm4883> sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend start
<majoridiot> wait for it...
<tgm4883> that starts the server, but doesn't return me to a command prompt?
<majoridiot> you made all the changes to it already? (the init script?)
<tgm4883> yea
<majoridiot> then wait for it
<tgm4883> ok
<majoridiot> it can take 15-20 secs sometimes if the connection is unstable
<tgm4883> ah ok
<majoridiot> :)
<majoridiot> ...STARTED?
<tgm4883> yep, now must restart
<majoridiot> primed ok?
<tgm4883> not sure yet
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
(tgm4883/#ubuntu-mythtv) and im wondering if my gf watching channel 201 on the box when the mythtv thinks its supposed to be on 55 is causing a problem
(majoridiot/#ubuntu-mythtv) um... YES
(tgm4883/#ubuntu-mythtv) and thats the previewer file or something
(majoridiot/#ubuntu-mythtv) one chan at a time only, dude
(tgm4883/#ubuntu-mythtv) well of course its a problem
(tgm4883/#ubuntu-mythtv) but is that what the error was ?
(majoridiot/#ubuntu-mythtv) you can record on the stb and watch another channel over firewire, tho
<tgm4883> i just didn't think about how it was already set to auto record
<majoridiot> go into mythtv setup and see which of your tuners is set to start on 55
<majoridiot> that is the one giving you the error
<tgm4883> neither is set to start on 55 (firewire starts on 2, hdtv 5500 starts on 2_1)
<tgm4883> but the hdtv 5500 only has like 8 channels
<tgm4883> none of which are 55
<majoridiot> ok
<tgm4883> so its got to be the stb
<majoridiot> stop the backend
<majoridiot> delete the backend log
<majoridiot> start the backend again
<majoridiot> when it is started, DCC me the backend log
<tgm4883> ok, im going to stop the "recording" too
<tgm4883> or you want me to leave it going
<majoridiot> "recording?"
<tgm4883> the channel 55
<majoridiot> just kill the backend
<tgm4883> my backend status still thinks its recording
<tgm4883> k
<majoridiot> wait...
<majoridiot> did you have channel 55 set to record something?
<majoridiot> before you started this process?
<tgm4883> not really, friends is set to auto record on any channel at any time as long as nothing is scheduled to record
<tgm4883> and it is on until 11
<majoridiot> man you gave my stb bad mojo or something... i had to cycle the power to get it to prime again
<majoridiot> well, go in and cancel all recording for the next hor or so
<majoridiot> hour
<majoridiot> you don't want it to start grabbing onto tuners until you can test them
* majoridiot didn't realize this was an existing installation
<tgm4883> oh my bad
<majoridiot> no... i just assumed
<majoridiot> i get people and their various states of installation confused.  no biggy.
<tgm4883> ok, were good for 8 hours
<majoridiot> lol
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> stop the backend, delete the log, restart it and see what happend
<majoridiot> happens
<tgm4883> ok, startingt, wait until command prompt
<tgm4883> how long should it take?
<majoridiot> no more than 20 secs
<majoridiot> 30 tops
<tgm4883> hmm
<majoridiot> it won't just hang
<majoridiot> give it time to return
<tgm4883> ok
<majoridiot> that way the integrity of the log is preserved
<majoridiot> we can see whaz up
<tgm4883> its not doing this cause im doing all this through ssh is it?
<majoridiot> no
<majoridiot> that's how i do it
<tgm4883> ok
<majoridiot> you did chmod +x all of the scripts, right?
<tgm4883> just wanted to check
<tgm4883> no
<majoridiot> and checked their permissions?
<majoridiot> ls -l /usr/bin/myth_prime
<majoridiot> ls -l /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend
<tgm4883> root owns both
<tgm4883> that would be my problem right
<majoridiot> no
<tgm4883> no?
<majoridiot> but what are the full perms?
<tgm4883> -rw------- for myth_prime
<majoridiot> no.  the init script runs at root
<majoridiot> sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/myth_prime
<tgm4883> -rwxr-xr-x for mythtvbackend
<tgm4883> ok
<majoridiot> sudo chown mythtv:mythtv /usr/bin/mythtv
<majoridiot> no
<majoridiot> /usr/bin/myth_prime
<majoridiot> once you do the chown
<majoridiot> rm the log and restart the be
<tgm4883> who owns /usr/bin/mythtv
<tgm4883> i need to reset
<tgm4883> it
<majoridiot> no... hold on.
<majoridiot> sorry
<majoridiot> that was a typo.
<tgm4883> the dummy here copied down exactly what you wrote even though i had read the correction
<majoridiot> sudo chown mythtv:mythtv /usr/bin/myth_prime
<tgm4883> ok did that, but accidently did that to /usr/bin/mythtv too, so i need to fix that
<majoridiot> sec
<tgm4883> unless that is supposed to be owned by mythtv
<majoridiot> no... s/b root
<majoridiot> change it back.  i'm sorry about that.
<tgm4883> root:root
<majoridiot> correct
<tgm4883> done
<tgm4883> kill backend, delete log and restart backend?
<majoridiot> or jusr rm an restart
<majoridiot> no need to stop.
<tgm4883> do you still want the log?
<majoridiot> see how quickly it restarts
<majoridiot> yeah... go ahead and send it
<tgm4883> is it possible to have multiple backends running?
<tgm4883> on accident
<tgm4883> on the same machine?
<tgm4883> its still sitting at
<tgm4883> 2007-04-19 23:14:43.793 Recording starts soon, AUTO-Startup assumed
<tgm4883> i had to ctrl -c out of it last time
<majoridiot> looks like there is still a recording set
<majoridiot> sudi killall mythbackend
<majoridiot> sudo
<majoridiot> will kill 'em all... if there is more than one.
<majoridiot> but there shouldn't be more than one instance running
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> sudo killall mythbackend
<tgm4883> ran it twice
<tgm4883> second time got no process killed
<tgm4883> which is good
<tgm4883> but then did
<tgm4883> sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend startmythbackend already running, use restart instead.
<tgm4883> thats two lines
<tgm4883> tells me to use restart instead
<majoridiot> ps -p `cat /var/run/mythtv/mythbackend.pid`
<majoridiot> will tell you if it is running
<tgm4883> nope not running
<tgm4883> so i will use restart then?
<majoridiot> start
<tgm4883> doesn't work
<tgm4883> thomas@athena:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend start
<tgm4883> mythbackend already running, use restart instead.
<majoridiot> sudo reboot
<majoridiot> seriously
<tgm4883> sounds good
<majoridiot> let it come back up, ssh in and look at the log
<majoridiot> i've had that happen before, btw
<majoridiot> no idea why
<tgm4883> ok were back up
<majoridiot> ps -p `cat /var/run/mythtv/mythbackend.pid`
<tgm4883> up and running
<tgm4883> 1 instance
<majoridiot> vg
<majoridiot> what does the log say?
<tgm4883> uh oh
<tgm4883> 2007-04-19 23:00:49     firewire ownership acquired
<tgm4883> 2007-04-19 23:00:49     priming firewire...
<tgm4883> 2007-04-19 23:00:49     BAD ERROR RETURNED? -- FIXME!!
<tgm4883> 2007-04-19 23:14:34     firewire ownership acquired
<tgm4883> 2007-04-19 23:14:34     priming firewire...
<tgm4883> 2007-04-19 23:14:34     BAD ERROR RETURNED? -- FIXME!!
<tgm4883> 2007-04-19 23:21:19     firewire ownership released
<tgm4883> 2007-04-19 23:22:20     firewire ownership acquired
<tgm4883> 2007-04-19 23:22:20     priming firewire...
<tgm4883> 2007-04-19 23:22:20     BAD ERROR RETURNED? -- FIXME!!
<majoridiot> hm.  that's not right on a number of levels.
<majoridiot> first, plugreport to be it's still on node 1
<majoridiot> (it should be)
<tgm4883> ?
<tgm4883> nope
<tgm4883> node 0
<tgm4883> weird
<tgm4883> it was adapter 0 node 1
<majoridiot> port 0 node 0?
<tgm4883> now its adapter 0 node 0
<majoridiot> hm.
<majoridiot> ok...
<majoridiot> sudo reboot
<majoridiot> and see if it jumps nodes again
<tgm4883> rebooting
<majoridiot> in my experience...
<majoridiot> it only jumps nodes if you plug/unplug the firewire with both the computer and stb powered on
<tgm4883> im wondering if it says recording starts soon because in 6 minutes jay leno is supposed to start recording, I canceled it from mythweb, but its still on there (even though it says its not going to record it
<majoridiot> that would be it
<tgm4883> node 0 again
<majoridiot> yup/  what i thought.
<majoridiot> ok...
<majoridiot> sudo shutdown -h -P now
<majoridiot> then...
<majoridiot> go unplug the power from your DVR for 20-30 secs
<majoridiot> power it back up
<tgm4883> from the stb or from the mythtv box
<tgm4883> my 6200 isn't a dvr
<majoridiot> then power the backend back up
<majoridiot> from the stb
<majoridiot> which 6200 is it?
<tgm4883> motorola 6200
<tgm4883> is there extra info for it?
<majoridiot> yeah... it's a dvr, dude.
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> not supposed to be paying for a dvr
<majoridiot> standard in a lot of places these days
<majoridiot> cheap HD
<majoridiot> it could possibly be a dual-tuner
<tgm4883> ok, do you want me to plug the dvr back in before i start mythtv box
<majoridiot> mine is
<majoridiot> yes
<majoridiot> plug in the stb...
<majoridiot> and let it completely power back up...
<majoridiot> could take 30 secs or more...
<majoridiot> and then tune it to a good channel
<majoridiot> and power the backend back up
<majoridiot> (it should be on node 1 then)
<tgm4883> node 1
<tgm4883> why does it do that
<majoridiot> dunno
<majoridiot> but remember that's how to fix it
<tgm4883> ok
<majoridiot> btw... i guess there is a 6200 non-dvr, sory
<majoridiot> when it's back up, check the log... it should have primed ok
<tgm4883> thats cool, thats why i got a mythtv
<majoridiot> i've got a 6212-III, apparently
<majoridiot> go figure.
<tgm4883> same
<tgm4883> still error
<majoridiot> same error?
<tgm4883> yea
<majoridiot> and it's on node one?
<tgm4883> i even rm the log stoped and restarted the backend
<tgm4883> node 1
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> is the channel you have firewire set to start on a "clear" channel?
<tgm4883> hmm
<majoridiot> no %c no CCI?
<majoridiot> 5c
<tgm4883> channel 2 abc
<tgm4883> i will check it thoug
<majoridiot> should be clear
<tgm4883> clear
<tgm4883> hm
<majoridiot> stop the backend, rm the log, start it and post the log when it restarts
<majoridiot> post pm if it's too long
<tgm4883> out of curiosity i tried to watch tv on mythtv.  started with the hdtv 5500, i hit y to switch tuners.  I didn't get any picture, but the stb did switch to channel 55 which is weird since it is supposed to start on channel 2.  Dont know if this helps
<tgm4883> ill go do that
<majoridiot> aha
<majoridiot> that makes a big difference
<majoridiot> while the backend is down, run mythtv setup and double check the start channel for fw
<majoridiot> it changed the channel, so you are getting a good connection
<majoridiot> once it is primed, you'll get a good stream
<tgm4883> It WAS on channel 2, now its supposed to start on channel 55
<tgm4883> weird
<majoridiot> is 55 clear?
<tgm4883> yes
<majoridiot> you installed firewire_tester?
<tgm4883> yes
<majoridiot> ./firewire_tester -B -n 1
<tgm4883> :(
<majoridiot> again
<tgm4883> Failed to create new raw1394 handle on port 0
<majoridiot> yes, it would
<majoridiot> sudo
<tgm4883> arg hold on
<majoridiot> (the backend is stopped, root owns fw)
<tgm4883> i need to turn the stb on again
<majoridiot> on again?
<tgm4883> yea i just checked to see if 55 was clear
<majoridiot> ah
<tgm4883> was still in the diag screen
<tgm4883> Action: Attempt to fix broadcast connection 1 times, node 1
<tgm4883> Broadcast: Testing...Success, 144 packets
<tgm4883> Broadcast: Testing...Success, 86 packets
<tgm4883> Broadcast: Testing...Success, 156 packets
<tgm4883> Broadcast: Testing...Success, 75 packets
<tgm4883> Broadcast: Testing...Success, 86 packets
<tgm4883> Broadcast Fix: Success (already stable)
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> start the backend
<tgm4883> sitting at
<tgm4883> 2007-04-19 23:50:56.417 Recording starts soon, AUTO-Startup assumed
<majoridiot> start the frontent
<majoridiot> try to switch to fw
<tgm4883> !@?!??? I get picture
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i get picture - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tgm4883> lol
<majoridiot> so it's all good?
<tgm4883> i guess so
<tgm4883> let me check the logs again
<majoridiot> yes do
<majoridiot> it concerns me that it was taking ownership so often
<tgm4883> hmm same error FIXME
<tgm4883> let me rm the log, reboot, try to watch firewire and then check the log
<majoridiot> don't rm it
<tgm4883> ok
<majoridiot> you can track it by time.  preserve it so you can see any changes.
<tgm4883> :(
<majoridiot> k
<tgm4883> switched back to node 0
<majoridiot> on a reboot?
<tgm4883> yea
<majoridiot> hm.
<tgm4883> does it switch the other direction?  cause i could always plug it into the other plug on the back of my mythtv box
<majoridiot> ./firewire_tester -R
<majoridiot> and then check the node
<tgm4883> still 0
<majoridiot> and the stb is still on?
<tgm4883> yea
<majoridiot> hm
<majoridiot> thaz new.
<majoridiot> ok
<majoridiot> sudo shutdown -h -P now
<tgm4883> ok
<majoridiot> it'll be on node one when you power it up
<majoridiot> lesson: do not reboot
<tgm4883> unplug the stb or not
<majoridiot> no
<tgm4883> ok
<majoridiot> just power the backend back up
<majoridiot> see if it's on node 1
<tgm4883> node 1
<majoridiot> :)
<tgm4883> no more reboots
<majoridiot> right
<majoridiot> power down insteah
<majoridiot> d
<tgm4883> yep
<majoridiot> it that in another room?
<majoridiot> is
<tgm4883> the backend?
<majoridiot> yes
<tgm4883> nope sitting in front of it
<tgm4883> backend/fronend combined
<tgm4883> no desktop though
<majoridiot> ah
<tgm4883> logs still say fixme
<majoridiot> ok
<majoridiot> delete the myth_prime i sent you
<tgm4883> ok
<majoridiot> download the source and compile it
<majoridiot> chmod +x it
<majoridiot> chowen it to mythtv, name it myth_prime and stick it in /usr/bin/
<majoridiot> chown
<tgm4883> now the chmod +x is that in the guide?
<majoridiot> all of it is
<tgm4883> ehh
<tgm4883> oh i see it now
<tgm4883> :(
<majoridiot> ?
<tgm4883> well im getting nothing in my logs now
<majoridiot> nothing at all?
<tgm4883> nothing new
<tgm4883> just old logs
<majoridiot> clear it and restart
<tgm4883> in process
<tgm4883> restart backend?
<majoridiot> yup
<majoridiot> sorry... tired and lazy
<tgm4883> 2007-04-20 00:24:57     firewire ownership acquired
<tgm4883> 2007-04-20 00:24:57     priming firewire...
<tgm4883> 2007-04-20 00:24:57     FAILED! unable to prime firewire
<majoridiot> ah good
<majoridiot> sensible error
<majoridiot> is the stb still on 55?
<tgm4883> something we can work with
<majoridiot> zactly
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> its on 2
<tgm4883> should i try to watch tv and see if it changes to either 2 or 55
<majoridiot> it will change to the last channel it was on.... so 55
<majoridiot> ./firewire_tester -B -n 1
<majoridiot> see if you can get it to manually prime on ch2
<tgm4883> i changed it in mythtv setup to start on ch 2
<majoridiot> see if you can get it to manually prime on ch2
<tgm4883> Action: Attempt to fix broadcast connection 1 times, node 1
<tgm4883> Broadcast: Testing...Failed
<tgm4883> P2P: Testing...Failed
<tgm4883> P2P: Testing...Failed
<tgm4883> P2P: Testing...Failed
<tgm4883> P2P: Testing...Failed
<tgm4883> P2P: Testing...Failed
<tgm4883> P2P: Testing...Failed
<tgm4883> P2P: Testing...Failed
<tgm4883> P2P: Testing...Failed
<tgm4883> P2P: Testing...Failed
<tgm4883> P2P: Testing...Failed
<tgm4883> Broadcast Fix: Failed
<tgm4883> i broke something
<majoridiot> not necessarily
<majoridiot> tune the stb to ch 55
<tgm4883> ok
<majoridiot> and try to manually prime it again
<tgm4883> same
<tgm4883> when you say manually prime
<majoridiot> ./firewire_tester -B -n 1
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> thats what i did
<majoridiot> ./firewire_tester -B -n 1 -r 5
<tgm4883> all failed
<majoridiot> ./firewire_tester -R
<majoridiot> and then
<majoridiot> ./firewire_tester -B -n 1 -r 5
<majoridiot> again
<tgm4883> all failed
<majoridiot> hm
<majoridiot> cycle the power on the stb -- power button
<majoridiot> don't unplug
<majoridiot> then tune it to 2 or 55
<majoridiot> and try to prime again
<majoridiot> (this can be tricky, obviously)
<majoridiot> (but once you get it worked out, it's all good)
<tgm4883> all failed
<majoridiot> odd.
<majoridiot> sudo ./firewire_tester -p -P 0 -n 1 -r 5
<majoridiot> see if you can get some p2p data
<majoridiot> no need to sudo, even
* majoridiot is tired
<tgm4883> Faild
<majoridiot> all 5?
<tgm4883> yes
<majoridiot> paste the *active* node of plugreport
<tgm4883> thomas@athena:~$ plugreport
<tgm4883> Host Adapter 0
<tgm4883> ==============
<tgm4883> Node 0 GUID 0x0030dd80000501c7
<tgm4883> ------------------------------
<tgm4883> libiec61883 error: error reading oMPR
<tgm4883> libiec61883 error: error reading iMPR
<tgm4883> Node 1 GUID 0x0019a6fffef0ee94
<tgm4883> ------------------------------
<tgm4883> oMPR n_plugs=1, data_rate=2, bcast_channel=63
<tgm4883> oPCR[0]  online=1, bcast_connection=0, n_p2p_connections=0
<tgm4883>         channel=1, data_rate=1, overhead_id=0, payload=376
<tgm4883> iMPR n_plugs=0, data_rate=2
<tgm4883> oh sorry, thats the whole thing
<majoridiot> hm
<majoridiot>  channel=1
<majoridiot> sb 62
<majoridiot> hm
<majoridiot> ok...
<majoridiot> let's try...
<majoridiot> plugctl -P 0 -n 1 oPCR[0] .channel=62
<majoridiot> then do a plugreport and see if the channel entry changed
<tgm4883> nothing
<tgm4883> oh
<tgm4883> yes
<tgm4883> channel 62
<majoridiot> :)
<majoridiot> try and prime it
<tgm4883> all failed
<majoridiot> broadcast or p2p?
<tgm4883> sudo ./firewire_tester -p -P 0 -n 1 -r 5
<tgm4883> ./firewire_tester -B -n 1
<tgm4883> i ran both of those
<majoridiot> and nothing?
<majoridiot> hm.
<tgm4883> all failed
<majoridiot> well, i gotta be up in 4.5 hours, so i'm calling it
<tgm4883> sounds good
<majoridiot> we know it will work... you got a picture
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> it just needs a little time to itself
<majoridiot> i'll be around tomorrow afternoon and evening if you want to keep at it
<tgm4883> ill try a couple things and let you know where im at
<tgm4883> hopefully it will work by then
<majoridiot> sugestions:
<majoridiot> power down backend and unplug the stb power for 5 minutes or so.  then plug it back in.
<majoridiot> once it's working, fire up the backend and go from there
<tgm4883> ok
<majoridiot> cool
<majoridiot> good luck :)
<tgm4883> goodnight
<majoridiot> nite
<tgm4883> thanks for the help
<majoridiot> np  glad to help
<tgm4883> is there a way to save your scheduling lineup if i was going to do a reinstall
<superm1> you can backup your whole mysql db
<tgm4883> ehh, dont know if i want to do that
<tgm4883> im having all sorts of problems getting this stb to work, and some of the problems were when i removed my pvr150
<superm1> well word of warning -
<superm1> a whole reinstall of the system probably isnt "necessary"
<tgm4883> ok
<superm1> all packages and conf files can just be purged
<superm1> if you wanted to redo mythtv setup or anythign like that
<superm1> and if problems related to choosing tuners are the only problem, the tuner list can be blown away in mythtv-setup
<tgm4883> that would also remove the mysql database
<tgm4883> i think i fixed the tuner problem
<tgm4883> but its the stb that is really giving me a headache, (and majoridiot too)
<superm1> i saw some chatter in here yesterday about it
<tgm4883> it went on for hours and it seems that we have actually regressed in the problemm
<tgm4883> everything fails when i test the firewire now
<superm1> you sure its not your cable co changing setting around im assuming?
<superm1> changing CCI flag or 5C
<superm1> ?
<tgm4883> unless they did it last night.  I got the stb yesterday with my upgraded cable.  started through the guide and it was unencrypted and everything
<tgm4883> at the end of the night, still unencrypted, but no go on the firewire testing
<superm1> thats a shame :(
<tgm4883> we did get a picture once, but backend log was complaining
<superm1> what was it saying?
<tgm4883> so we tried to fix it and thats when we no longer get anything passing the firewire tests
<tgm4883> 2007-04-19 23:31:42     firewire ownership released
<tgm4883> 2007-04-19 23:36:28     firewire ownership acquired
<tgm4883> 2007-04-19 23:36:28     priming firewire...
<tgm4883> 2007-04-19 23:36:28     BAD ERROR RETURNED? -- FIXME!!
<tgm4883> it would do this a couple times
<tgm4883> it also seemed to hang the starting of the backend
<superm1> have you been able to do captures at all outside of the backend?
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> havent tried as its a frontend/backend only
<superm1> I seem to recall back when I was doing firewire experimentation, it was possible to capture without the use of mythtv-backend in order to alleviate that as a cause of troubles
<superm1> but then again that was before all of this priming stuff was introduced
<tgm4883> majoridiot said he would be on again this afternoon or evening if i wanted to continue trying to fix this, but im wondering if i should wipe the whole thing and try the guides from a clean slate first, rather than from a preexisting install
<tgm4883> and while ive been told its fine (and ive ran the updates)  installing feisty from release rather than beta may be better
<superm1> well like i said - wiping the whole box most likely won't solve everything.  thats the "Windows" solution to problems.
<tgm4883> or maybe thats my fedora days of thinking
<superm1> Well you can do this -
<superm1> backup your db in mysql
<superm1> remove mysql
<superm1> reinstall it
<superm1> remove mythtv-database and reinstall it
<superm1> and then you have your clean slate
<superm1> with regard to mythtv and configuration stuff
<tgm4883> what about..
<tgm4883> hold on let me find it
<tgm4883> mythtv-backend and the other files i have to edit in the firewire guide
<tgm4883> will those be reset to
<superm1> to reset those - just purge the mythtv packages too
<tgm4883> ok
<superm1> and then when you reinstall them, new files will be installed
<superm1> just make sure you do "apt-get remove --purge"
<superm1> just make sure you do "apt-get remove --purge PACKAGENAME"
<superm1> better yet ^
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> does sound better than a reinstall
<superm1> much less time consuming
<superm1> i'll admit its weird to adjust to an approach to fixing problems this way, because there is a certain redeeming quality about coming from a full "reinstall"
<tgm4883> i just remember back when on fedora everyone was like "you HAVE to reinstall if going from a testing to production release
<superm1> lol
<tgm4883> those fedora people got no idea, they should switch to ubuntu :)
<superm1> haha
<tgm4883> there main excuse for it was all the logging that was turned on for the different test releases, that if you just upgraded then the logging would still be on
<superm1> afaik, there is nothing like that in Ubuntu
<tgm4883> sweet
<superm1> as long as you follow the updates regularly, you should have the same end result if you were to put feisty repos in /etc/apt/sources.list rathre than edgy on edgy release day and then compared that to a fresh feisty install at feisty release day
<tgm4883> sweet, now i dont have to reinstall my laptop
<superm1> my laptop was upgraded from breezy->dapper->edgy->feisty
<superm1> until the hard drive died a month a go
<superm1> and then it was a herd5 install of feisty
<superm1> on the new hd
<tgm4883> nice
<tgm4883> my upgrade path is less impressive on my desktop
<superm1> haha
<superm1> well it would have been hoary->breezy->dapper->edgy->feisty, but i installed a feisty alpha release during hoary times
<tgm4883> XP>fedora 5>XP>fedora 6>dapper>fedora 6>edgy>fedora 7>edgy>feisty 64>feisty>edgy 64> feisty 64
<tgm4883> theres a vista in there somewhere, but it didn't last long
<superm1> wow
<superm1> thats quite a lot of reinstalls
<tgm4883> i have operating system reinstall disorder
<tgm4883> im itching to reinstall my server
<tgm4883> but i wont
<tgm4883> but i might
<tgm4883> its running edgy and it has some speed issues i think
<tgm4883> with samba
<tgm4883> but since all my systems run linux now i can dump the samba
<superm1> control yourself - just remind yourself that it can be solved in a more linear path wihtout a whole reinstall
<superm1> just use nfs instead
<tgm4883> i wonder if there are therapists that specialize in this sort of addiction
<tgm4883> im going to try nfs and dump samba
<superm1> there is only one time in the last year that i was considering a full reinstall
<tgm4883> the transfer speed was way to slow
<superm1> compiz was just introduced
<superm1> and it didnt work with xgl on my laptop
<superm1> and i couldnt figure out why
<superm1> i had reinstalled soooo many packages
<superm1> it ended up being an undocumented conf file that was installed to /etc
<tgm4883> :( did you have to reinstall?
<superm1> thankfully no
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1> that was when i ack'ed that every problem can be solved without a full reinstall
<tgm4883> lol
<tgm4883> but you fixed it without the reinstall, so the myth continues
<tgm4883> *cue scary music
<superm1> haha
<tgm4883> dang it
<tgm4883> i think i just figured it out
<superm1> what was it?
<tgm4883> well first
<tgm4883> can you get a list of what was last updated?  though the command line
<tgm4883> i dont think i have synaptic installed
<superm1> like in a directory?
<superm1> which file was
<superm1> or you mean on a whole file system
<tgm4883> i just want to see if the kernel or something got updated in the last apt-get upgrade
<superm1> oh you want to see packages that were recently upgraded
<tgm4883> yea
<superm1> there is a way...;.
<superm1> i'll brb i have to go to my next class
<tgm4883> thats awesome
<superm1> tgm4883, /var/log/dpkg.log
<tgm4883> what class is this
<superm1> oh just an english class
<superm1> nothing special :)
<tgm4883> lol
<tgm4883> nope, problem not fixed
<tgm4883> i thought that maybe, just maybe i had updated something and that broke firewire_tester
<tgm4883> but i just recompiled and nothing
<superm1> i'm assuming you've already power cycled the stb?
<superm1> from a cold boot (on the stb) with the firewire unplugged
<tgm4883> ive unplugged the stb for about a minute and plugged it in, but havent booted it without the firewire cable attached since i started this procedure
<superm1> i know i had some really funky stuff go on way back when
<superm1> when the cable co pushed an update to the box
<tgm4883> hey its worth a shot
<tgm4883> im gonna unplug it for 5 minutes
<superm1> yes
<tgm4883> now i have been told to under no circumstances unplug or plug in the firewire cable with the mythtv box on, but if the stb isn't even plugged in?
<superm1> well the reason for that is so that it doesnt switch port numbers
<superm1> according to plugreport
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> mine switches nodes every time i reboot the mythtv box
<tgm4883> its was a fun little game we were playing
<superm1> lol
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> so now we always shutdown, never reboot
<superm1> its always annoying when the cable company pushes an update that actually resets the cable box
<superm1> and then sometiems you will randomly have the node change then too
<superm1> i wish there was a way to guarantee the node
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> i had thought that the nodes were due to the ports on my firewire card, 1 is node 1, the other is node 0
<tgm4883> oh i get it now
<tgm4883> cause you can daisychain them, thats where the nodes come from
<superm1> yes
<tgm4883> that makes sense now
<tgm4883> i was so confused last night
<superm1> well when i move in a few weeks, i might do firewire again.  so i might be in the same boat as you folks
<superm1> we'll see
<tgm4883> where you from
<superm1> i'm living in IA right now
<superm1> but i'll be moving up to MN for the summer
<tgm4883> i turned both off, which should i boot first
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> im way west in oregon
<superm1> oh really?
<superm1> near keescook then
<tgm4883> i guess so
<tgm4883> wheres keescook at?
<superm1> brb next class
<superm1> tgm4883, are you coming to Ubuntu Live?
<superm1> its in portland
<superm1> this july
<tgm4883> :shrugs:
<tgm4883> never thought about it
<tgm4883> it is just an hour up the road
<tgm4883> ugh, im breaking all sorts of things now
<tgm4883> i went to the ubuntu website to look up ubuntu live and got this
<tgm4883> Unable to connect to database server
<superm1> http://www.ubuntulive.com/
<superm1> (more direct)
<tgm4883> thanks, but if i click on it i might break that too
<tgm4883> lol
<superm1> haha
<superm1> i'm thinking of road tripping it up that way for the weekend that it is
<tgm4883> i'll have to see what my schedule is like, june - about mid august get busy for me
<superm1> ah
<superm1> well i wanted to speak at it, there is a session for "MythTV on Ubuntu"
<superm1> that someone registered
<superm1> so if I can talk (read they pay for my admission), i'll come up that way.  otherwise, it'd be a lot less likely
<tgm4883> dont know what happened, but im getting all success now, even though right after i restarted i was still getting all failed
<tgm4883> sweet
<superm1> lol its all working now?
<superm1> firewire and all
<tgm4883> yea i noticed its pretty steep, for me anyway
<tgm4883> well, the firewire testing is working
<tgm4883> i havent checked the other things yet
<superm1> so you think the power cycling the stb without firewire plugged in might have done it?
<tgm4883> yea i think so, i didn't do anything else to it.  right after i did that it still didn't work, but now it works, so maybe it needed a little time
<tgm4883> im going to check the logs
<superm1> who is your cable provider up that way?
<tgm4883> comcast
<superm1> ah okay
<superm1> hence why all the openness with firewire lately
<tgm4883> ?
<superm1> they recently pulled the 5C off nation wide
<superm1> from what i heard
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> perfect time for me to upgrade my cable then
<tgm4883> :)
<superm1> yes, yes it was
<superm1> the 3 cable co's i've dealt with all had different stances
<superm1> i had Time Warner  in NC - and i could capture a few HD stations, but no analog or digitial over firewire
<superm1> it was really weird too, like i couldnt do discovery HD, but i could do TNT HD
<superm1> and all locals
<superm1> over here in IA, everything but local HD is blocked on firewire
<superm1> and in MN last year, i had everything avail over firewire until july.  then they only let out a few selective digitals and local HDs
<superm1> and claimed that it was the content providers doing it
<superm1> not them
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> thats one of the reasons i upgraded, was the discovery HD
<tgm4883> couldn't get it with my regular package even though i got the discovery channel.  im starting to guess that they aren't the same
<superm1> its usually in a HD tier
<superm1> or something like that
<tgm4883> something is still going fishy with my mythtv
<superm1> thats how it is with Charter and Mediacom (but not Time Warner)
<tgm4883> the good news is that my error has changed
<superm1> what is it now?
<tgm4883> 2007-04-20 10:03:52     firewire ownership acquired
<tgm4883> 2007-04-20 10:03:52     priming firewire...
<tgm4883> 2007-04-20 10:03:52     FAILED! unable to prime firewire
<tgm4883> but i think that it thinks there is live tv on
<superm1> what does priming the firewire actualy do?
<tgm4883> i just restarted the backend (the frontend isn't even running)
<tgm4883> :shrugs:
<tgm4883> i just do what im told
<jono> hows the ubuntu mythtv team going folks?
<superm1> hi jono
<superm1> good good
<jono> I am considering upgrading my myth box to feisty
<jono> is the current myth packages for it?
<superm1> we got a bunch of things in just in time for feisty
<tgm4883> and majoridiot thinks that is a better error than the first one
<superm1> jono, and have several plans for gutsy already
<superm1> jono, what is it right now, edgy?
<jono> superm1: cool :)
<jono> no its breezy believe it or not :P
<superm1> oh wow...
<superm1> thats a long upgrade path then
<superm1> you have to go breezy->dapper->edgy->feisty afaik
<superm1> or clean install to get there
<jono> I am not gonna upgrade
<jono> clean install all the way
<jono> so can I install myth from packages with feisty and have a working system?
<superm1> ah good plan
<superm1> you should be able to :)
<jono> cool :)
<jono> I might do that tonight then :)
<superm1> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<superm1> will tell you a wealth of info about the packages
<superm1> and everything involved with setting things up
<jono> cool
<superm1> and extra stuff you can do afterwords
<jono> is ivtv packaged?
<superm1> yes
<tgm4883> its awesome
<superm1> no need to install packages, we got it with the kernel
<jono> I have a dvb card and a ivtv board
<jono> oh ivtv is kernel?
<superm1> well not upstream kernel
<superm1> but I contacted Hauppauge and we got the ball rolling on licensing
<tgm4883> my pvr-150 and pcHDTV 5500 worked almost completely out of box
<superm1> and now we ship it with the kernel image
<superm1> and the firmware too
<jono> I have a pvr-350 and terra nova
<tgm4883> feisty rocks
<jono> nova t
<tgm4883> not sure about how the nova works
<superm1> jono, the only hickup with the nova, is that you might need to modprobe cx88_dvb
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1> and all it /etc/modules
<jono> right
<tgm4883> i had to modprobe that for my 5500
<jono> which version of myth is packaged for feisty?
<superm1> the autoloading for a bunch of dvb cards (and cards using dvb drivers broke)
<tgm4883> exact same module
<superm1> 0.20
<jono> latest?
<superm1> well 0.20-fixes
<superm1> its a checkout from the fixes branch from earlier this year
<jono> what is the fixes branch?
<superm1> well important fixes that are on trunk, but relevant to the current release
<superm1> so they have two branches of svn
<jono> right
<superm1> trunk and release-fixes
<jono> ok so release-fixes involve trunk fixes backported to the current release?
<superm1> exactly
<jono> cool stuff
<superm1> usually no extra features
<jono> so its nice and fresh and new in feisty
<superm1> but just important bug fixes
<superm1> yes
<jono> sounds like you guys are doing a rocking job
<superm1> we've kept busy, guarantee ya :)
<jono> I am tempted to upgrade, well start the upgrade, tonight :)
<tgm4883> they are doing a rocking job
<superm1> jono, it might be just because i use this all so much, but i can do an entire myth install from a live disk in about an hour
<jono> from the live ubuntu disk?
<superm1> yea
<jono> cool
<jono> what about xmltv for uk people, is that simple to set up?
<tgm4883> does that include setting up schedules
<superm1> tgm4883, yup
<tgm4883> nice
<tgm4883> it takes me a long freaking time
<tgm4883> but that is because of comcast i think
<superm1> jono, I'm not positive about xmltv, I know you'll have to install xmltv before configuring the backend
<jono> right
<superm1> but since i've got zap2it, i can't tell you much more
<tgm4883> the main install is quick
<tgm4883> and they have made it so much easier for forgetful people like me
<jono> so the pvr-350 is supported out of the box, does that mean ivtv is shipped in feisty?
<superm1> yes
<jono> wow, this sounds incredible :)
<tgm4883> someone added a check to see if mythtv-backend is running when trying to start mythtv-setup, then presents you with a dialog box to stop it.  Whoever did that rocks ;)
<superm1> tgm4883, (me)
<superm1> very last minute idea
<tgm4883> i know, majoridiot told me last night when i saw it the first time
<superm1> gotten great feedback on it
<tgm4883> every time i go into mythtv-setup i always forget to stop the backend
<superm1> jono, for gutsy we're gonna have lirc modules shipped with the kernel hopefully to
<superm1> i made a patch for it during feisty, but BenC didn't get it in time
<jono> I assume lirc is packaged?
<superm1> yea
<jono> cool, I had to poke with lirc for my remote I remember
<tgm4883> now if the pcHDTV people could get my IR receiver working properly with having to hack it up that would be great
<superm1> there is a guide for that too at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty
<jono> cool
<superm1> jono, just remember to backup your current ~/.lircrc and /etc/lirc/* start from breezy before going to feisty
<tgm4883> if your like me be sure to follow the guide.  I know just enough to be dangerous to my system
<jono> indeed
<jono> I will backup a bunch of stuff and write down settings
<tgm4883> would a mysql backup survive that?
<superm1> it would survive, but i'd expect problems with permissions
<superm1> on the users registerd for mysql
<tgm4883> ah
<jono> cool beans
<jono> I might do it tonight if I don't have company
<jono> when I do it, expect me pestering you guys with questions :P
<superm1> jono, sounds good.  i'll be in and out throughout the day if anything goes wrong
<superm1> and i'm sure majoridiot will come aorund later
<jono> thanks superm1, you are a hero :)
<jono> :)
<tgm4883> company can wait, this is MythTV *cue trumpets
<jono> hehehe
<jono> well the company is my mate Aq, who will want to see the gory spectacle unfold
<superm1> jono, you coming to ULive this year?
<jono> superm1: yep
<superm1> do you know who registered the session "MythTV on Ubuntu"?
<jono> no idea
<superm1> i tried to email derek chase about it, but no response
<superm1> but i wanted to talk for it if no one is planned yet
<jono> right
<tgm4883> whos andrew?
<superm1> andrew....?
<tgm4883> andrew oswald
<superm1> keescook was going to poke around a little for it, would you be in better contact with the right people?
<superm1> tgm4883, not sure, where you seeing that name?
<tgm4883> hes listed as the speaker for mythtv on ubuntu on ubuntu live
<superm1> oh there is a speaker listed now
<superm1> there wasnt before
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> gives a little background about him
<jono> I don't deal with ubuntu live unfortunatly
<jono> superm1: so is there now a built in dvd player?
<superm1> tgm4883, thanks, i'll see if i can get in contact with him about maybe doing a joint talk or something
<superm1> jono, yup, but i dont like it much
<superm1> i still use xine
<jono> right
<jono> currently using vlc I think
<tgm4883> i use whatever the default is
<jono> great stuff, I think I am all set :)
<jono> thanks chaps, later!
<superm1> later jono
<jono> :)
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> ive been playing around with this and noticed two things
<superm1> whats that
<tgm4883> first what does this mean, is it deleting it because it needs to record live tv, or is it deleting it because it is live tv and needs space
<tgm4883> 2007-04-20 10:05:22.190 Expiring Jerry Springer from Thu Apr 19 10:00:00 2007, 165 MBytes, forced expire (LiveTV recording)
<superm1> needs space
<superm1> typically
<tgm4883> second thing i noticed is that while sitting on channel 2 (non HD ABC) i can no longer pass firewire_tester.  But if i go to 706 (an HD channel) i can pass the tests, then if i go back to channel 2 i can pass the tests on channel 2
<tgm4883> i will test again when it fails again with a non hd channel twice
<tgm4883> according to mythweb backend status i have this for space
<tgm4883> Master Backend:
<tgm4883>     * Total Space: 369,976 MB
<tgm4883>     * Space Used: 213,212 MB
<tgm4883>     * Space Free: 156,764 MB
<tgm4883> which seems to be around 30% free
<superm1> then it was just forced going into live tv
<superm1> to clear out old recordings
<tgm4883> and the second part of part 1 is why is it deleting it anyway.  Im not watching live tv and there are no scheduled recordings for right now
<tgm4883> ok
<superm1> there is a setting for it somewhere
<superm1> about priority of autoexpire things
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> i just was wondering if it thought it was trying to record something when it actually wasn't
<tgm4883> what does firewire tester do?
<superm1> couldn't tell ya :)
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1> i didnt use it back when i did firewire
<superm1> like i said the firewire landscape has changed a lot since i last used it
<superm1> so i'm interested to get back into it
<tgm4883> ill have to ask majoridiot when he gets back
<superm1> i'll be much more helpful in here once i do :)
<tgm4883> unfortunatly it is the only way to get the HD content
<tgm4883> they should do pc cards too
<superm1> well i do mine via OTA here and QAM up in MN normally
<tgm4883> with the amount of htpc's
<tgm4883> but you can't get other things like discovery HD OTA?
<superm1> no :(
<tgm4883> i could only get abc, cbs, nbc, fox, cw, and opb using QAM 256 all in HD
<tgm4883> no espn hd, no discovery hd
<tgm4883> so thats why i got the cable box
<superm1> ah
<tgm4883> but if they did pci cards as well as cable boxes
<tgm4883> even if it was only for *shudders* windows
<tgm4883> at least it would be a starting point
<superm1> yea
<tgm4883> maybe im just talking crazy
<superm1> well it would be nice
<superm1> but there are so many complications around that
<superm1> i mean it would also be nice if the QAM256 stuff wasn't all encrypted
<superm1> then that would solve everyone's problems
<superm1> newer TVs would work without cable boxes
<superm1> QAM256 tuners on PCs would work
<superm1> and it would be a happy world
<tgm4883> im just going to move to north korea and hope the 1 channel i get is unencrypted
<tgm4883> i didn't mean that, i get grumpy when im hungry
<tgm4883> i got to make me some food
<superm1> haha
<superm1> okay later
<superm1> keescook, ping
<jono> hey superm1
<jono> gonna cook dinner then begin the install :)
<defendguin> would the desktop or server be better suited for running a mythtv box\print server?
<tgm4883> just a print server?
<defendguin> yeah
<defendguin> just one printer
<tgm4883> serving to other linux computers or windows
<tgm4883> probably just a regular desktop.  I think the server install is more suited toward server software
<defendguin> windows computers too
<tgm4883> i still say desktop
<tgm4883> are you using the computer as a regular desktop too?
<defendguin> no
<tgm4883> frontend/backend/desktop?
<defendguin> i really wouldn't use the desktop at all
<tgm4883> ok so just frontend backend
<defendguin> right
<tgm4883> yea i would go with a desktop instal
<tgm4883> well follow the guide, cause you dont need the desktop
<defendguin> and i don't have as much ram as i would like so i wanted something that would have less on by default
<tgm4883> how much ram
<defendguin> maybe 512
<tgm4883> ok
<defendguin> or 384
<tgm4883> yea go with the backend frontend, no desktop
<tgm4883> what cpu
<defendguin> p4
<defendguin> maybe 1.7 2.0 ghz
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> you should be fine
<tgm4883> your not planning on watching HD are you?
<defendguin> well i need to have a desktop installed to make it easy to configure a few things
<defendguin> nah i'm not paying for HD cable right now
<tgm4883> what things
<defendguin> like the printer setup
<tgm4883> i dont think your processor is powerful enough for HD
<defendguin> i'm not really worried about HD at this point in time
<tgm4883> ok
<defendguin> what i'm also interested in is a light weight TV viewer that can hook up the the mythtv backend so i can watch TV on the laptop
<defendguin> wirelessly of course
<defendguin> :-D
<tgm4883> you could put just mythtv frontend on there
<tgm4883> thats how i watch it on my laptop
<tgm4883> thats how i stream it anyway
<tgm4883> or you could download the show to your laptop and watch it that way
<defendguin> i was looking for just an app that i launch like any other app not somehting that would try and take over my desktop
<tgm4883> you can run the frontend in a window
<defendguin> i noticed when i installed the myth frontend it interrupted gdm from loading as if it thought it was only going to be a gdm front end
<defendguin> whoops
<defendguin> s/gdm front/myth front
<tgm4883> did you install mythtv-frontend or ubuntu-mythtv-frontend?
<defendguin> ubuntu-
<tgm4883> ah
<majoridiot> ?
<defendguin> probably both
<tgm4883> that sets it up as a standalone frontend
<defendguin> ok i'll stay away from that one then
<tgm4883> hey majoridiot
<majoridiot> 'lo
<tgm4883> hows it going
<majoridiot> package problems or just questions?
<majoridiot> good.  u?
<tgm4883> good
<tgm4883> he wants to watch tv wirelessly on his laptop
<majoridiot> ew.
<majoridiot> good luck.
<tgm4883> but mythtv was taking over his desktop
<tgm4883> oh no?
<majoridiot> it can, but barely....
<tgm4883> standard def works on mine, but HD is too much
<majoridiot> you need a STRONG signal... G-only...
<tgm4883> yea G only
<defendguin> N
<majoridiot> and the mythtv stream needs to be pretty much the only traffic on the wireless network
<tgm4883> n is even better
<defendguin> but i don't have N
<majoridiot> n is best, yes.
<defendguin> ;-)
<tgm4883> oh
<tomrick>  Crazybone - VLC
<tgm4883> aah just give me 200ft of cat 5 anyday
<majoridiot> it can be done... the first coupla months my mythtv xtion was wireless only.
<superm1> majoridiot, I contacted the guy doing the event
<superm1> in Portland
<majoridiot> just be prepared for less-than-perfect viewing.
<superm1> he'd love to have me talk too
<majoridiot> :)
<defendguin> well with no HD and a strong signal and i'll stop browsing while watching i'm sure i'll be fine
<tgm4883> awesome
<majoridiot> superm1: who is it?
<superm1> Andrew Olson
<tgm4883> mine works great, but i live in a small apartment
<superm1> he works for chariot systems
<superm1> he's a java guy
<majoridiot> ah
<superm1> so i'm gonna make sure that i can get off of work for a few days and get a road trip organized
<superm1> and then i'll plan to be there :)
<defendguin> i really hope my remote control works out the box this time around
<tgm4883> what remote?
<majoridiot> defendguin: yes, cut the network traffic and you should be 98% satisfied ;)
<defendguin> for a hauppage winttv pvr150
<majoridiot> superm1: if you are speaking as well, i am willing to help sponsor
<tgm4883> i dont think lirc is loaded automatically
<tgm4883> but its real easy to setup
<defendguin> i had a LOT of problems with edgy
<superm1> majoridiot, u mean like hardware?
<tgm4883> oh feisty is really nice
<majoridiot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty
<defendguin> never did get it working
<tgm4883> there it is
<majoridiot> superm1: cost-offsetting
<superm1> majoridiot, i couldnt ask you to help with that.  dont worry about it
<defendguin> i'll have to try it out when i get home
<tgm4883> the pvr 150 should work out of the box
<majoridiot> defendguin: lirc install is a snap for both pvr-150 versons
<superm1> majoridiot, its already plenty that you help out so much with this team
<majoridiot> superm1: you didn't ask... but i am willing to help just the same
<majoridiot> just to get you there
<tgm4883> its pretty simple, just follow the guide
<tgm4883> i think it added maybe 10 minutes to my install
<tgm4883> tops
<majoridiot> tops :)  i like that.
<superm1> majoridiot, that is very generous.  very much so appreciated
<superm1> majoridiot, i'll make sure that i can get out there and we can talk more :)
<superm1> gotta run to work right now though,
<superm1> we'll be in touc
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> ttyl
<tgm4883> living in the west coast is finally going to pay off
<majoridiot> LOL @ tgm4883
<tgm4883> we made some progress with the STB this morning
<majoridiot> tgm4883: how goes the firewire situation?
<tgm4883> superm1 was helping me try some things
<majoridiot> hehe
<majoridiot> status?
<tgm4883> at least i can pass all the tests now
<tgm4883> well lets see
<tgm4883> superm1 talked me out of a complete reinstall to start from scratch, so we unplugged the box for 5 minutes, turned everything off
<tgm4883> booted the stb
<tgm4883> booted the mythtv box
<tgm4883> now i can run the firewire tester and pass every time
* majoridiot is glad superm1 talked you out of it
<majoridiot> ah. vg.
<majoridiot> how about the prime on init?
<tgm4883> we had a discussion earlier about my operating system reinstall disorder
<majoridiot> hehe... you are stricken with that malady, it seems.
<tgm4883> 2007-04-20 10:03:52     firewire ownership acquired
<tgm4883> 2007-04-20 10:03:52     priming firewire...
<tgm4883> 2007-04-20 10:03:52     FAILED! unable to prime firewire
<tgm4883> thats my error
<tgm4883> so at least we are back to that
<majoridiot> k.  a workable position.
<tgm4883> we were talking about our upgrade paths (him up from breezy) and he commented on all my reinstalls
<tgm4883> i had a few
<tgm4883> most of which though was settling on a distrobution that i liked
<tgm4883> im going to start my frontend back up
<tgm4883> as im logged in as me right now, not mythtv
<majoridiot> ok... i'm a little fuzzy from last night.  you downloaded the primer and compiled it, right?
<tgm4883> yes
<majoridiot> you shouldn't ever be logged in as mythtv, really.
<tgm4883> no?
<majoridiot> no
<tgm4883> wait, when it auto logs in is what i mean
<majoridiot> ah
<majoridiot> you have the be/fe standalone
<tgm4883> yes
<majoridiot> k
<tgm4883> im at the testing the primer in the guide
<majoridiot> q:
<majoridiot> did you modify the init script yourself, or download the one at the end of the guide and copy it to /etc/init.d?
<tgm4883> the mythtv-backend?
<majoridiot> yes
<tgm4883> modified it myslef
<tgm4883> and that may be the problem
<majoridiot> mayhaps so.
<tgm4883> because i have issues
<tgm4883> ill download it
<majoridiot> back it up...
<tgm4883> do i need to chmod the download or anything?
<majoridiot> yes and chmod +x it
<majoridiot> then sudo cp it to /etc/init.d
<tgm4883> chmod +x and chown?
<majoridiot> no need to chown
<tgm4883> ok
<majoridiot> the ownership will change to root when you sudo cp it
<majoridiot> which is fine, as that script runs at root level
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> that is done
<tgm4883> a simple backend restart?
<majoridiot> yup
<tgm4883> hmm
<majoridiot> ?
<tgm4883> 2007-04-20 14:35:32     firewire ownership acquired
<tgm4883> 2007-04-20 14:35:32     priming firewire...
<tgm4883> 2007-04-20 14:35:32     SUCCESS! firewire is primed
<tgm4883> oh
<majoridiot> :)
<tgm4883> the stb changed its channel to 2 when i restarted the backend
<majoridiot> yer good to go.
<tgm4883> thats why the hmm
<majoridiot> :)
<majoridiot> operator error.  LOL
<tgm4883> thats a pebcak error if i ever saw one
<majoridiot> (i'm adding that to the troubleshooting section LOL)
<majoridiot> pebcak...?
<tgm4883> Problem Exists Between Chair And Keyboard
<majoridiot> ah yes... yes.
<tgm4883> Then the famous ID 10 T error
* majoridiot has a jeff goldblum yes, yes... yes moment
<tgm4883> now to test
<tgm4883> I tried fetching the channels after i removed all cards and sources this morning (for the HDTV 5500) and it didn't work
<tgm4883> had to scan
<defendguin> majoridiot, great
<majoridiot> hm.
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> not getting any live tv from the stb
<tgm4883> although the backend is giving me some info
<majoridiot> look at the backend log for info
<tgm4883> the is nothing else in there
<tgm4883> 2007-04-20 10:03:52     firewire ownership acquired
<tgm4883> 2007-04-20 10:03:52     priming firewire...
<tgm4883> 2007-04-20 10:03:52     FAILED! unable to prime firewire
<tgm4883> 2007-04-20 14:35:32     firewire ownership acquired
<tgm4883> 2007-04-20 14:35:32     priming firewire...
<tgm4883> 2007-04-20 14:35:32     SUCCESS! firewire is primed
<tgm4883> thats the entire log
<tgm4883> although i do get some info from the ssh session that i started the backend from
<majoridiot> hm.
<tgm4883> this section might help
<tgm4883> 2007-04-20 14:43:34.552 adding: athena as a client (events: 0)
<majoridiot> how are you starting the backend?
<tgm4883> 2007-04-20 14:43:34.553 TVRec(2): Changing from None to WatchingLiveTV
<tgm4883> 2007-04-20 14:43:34.553 TVRec(2): HW Tuner: 2->2
<tgm4883> libiec61883 warning: Established connection on channel 0.
<tgm4883> You may need to manually set the channel on the receiving node.
<tgm4883> 2007-04-20 14:43:36.151 FireRec: Buffered packets 2000 (8000 KB)
<tgm4883> 2007-04-20 14:43:42.665 TVRec(2): Changing from WatchingLiveTV to None
<tgm4883> 2007-04-20 14:43:42.707 Finished recording General Hospital: channel 2002
<tgm4883> sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend restart
<tgm4883> thats what i ran
<majoridiot> warning: Established connection on channel 0.... you've got a database source error again
<tgm4883> we may have set it to only log errors though
<tgm4883> :(
<defendguin> maybe i should run a dns server in the mythtv box so i could use computer names around the house instead of ip addresses
<majoridiot> defendguin: why?
<defendguin> why not?
<majoridiot> tgm4883: ok you have 2 sources?
<tgm4883> yes
<tgm4883> the firewire and the hdtv 5500
<majoridiot> defendguin: if your router automatically issues interal ips by MAC, then each machine has a permanent address  no resolves needed
<majoridiot> tgm4883: and each source has a different name?
<defendguin> majoridiot, linksys router doesn't have dhcp reservations
<majoridiot> hm.  mine does.
<tgm4883> the stb correctly changes to channel 2 when i change tuners in watch tv
<defendguin> mine is rav5 which doesn't have linux firmware
<defendguin> rev. 5
<tgm4883> mine does too, (put probably cause I run ddwrt)
<defendguin> not easily upgraded
<tgm4883> yea each has a different name
<majoridiot> tgm4883: do the sources share a common zap2it profile?
<tgm4883> yes
<defendguin> well i'm gone
<defendguin> ttyl
<majoridiot> ~
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> try this...
<majoridiot> mythtv-setup... channel editor
<majoridiot> delete all channels from the source for fw
<tgm4883> maybe i should remove the hdtv 5500 from the list (not the computer)
<tgm4883> all the fw channels
<majoridiot> yes... delete all channels
<majoridiot> then delete the source itself
<majoridiot> set up a new source with a *new name*
<majoridiot> and fill it with your zap2it data
<majoridiot> then go to tuners and bind your fw connection to that source
<majoridiot> and grab the channel listing from the source on that same screen
<majoridiot> (button)
<Rtax> aloha
<majoridiot> that should give you a channel tables, etc. for firewire.
<majoridiot> and won't hurt the 5500 setup
<majoridiot> Rtax: hola
<majoridiot> Rtax: i have a solution for your xmltv issue
<majoridiot> (i think)
<Rtax> well, i'm ok so far
<Rtax> did a manual mythfill and seems ok
<majoridiot> ah, ok.  nm then.
<Rtax> just have to do a cron job to do that weekly
<Rtax> but if you have anything more automated, awesome
<Rtax> is there anything different in feisty as far as twinview?
<majoridiot> no... when last we spoke you didn't know how to fill the database from an xml file.  thaz all.  you obviously sussed it.
<majoridiot> Rtax: i don't think so.  other than some compiz support built-in.
<majoridiot> Rtax: feisty does have a proprietary driver manager to install binary blobs like nvidia, atheros, etc.
<Rtax> i have the nvidia drivers installed, got compiz and beryl installed
<Rtax> both working great
* tgm4883 loves feisty
<Rtax> but I have my tv on the svideo output of my nvidia 5200
<Rtax> any ideas?
<majoridiot> Rtax: the only way i got the svideo on my 5500 to work worth anything is in clone mode
<Rtax> i had it working in edgy
<Rtax> using right of
<majoridiot> using the same xorg.conf as in edgy?
<Rtax> not yet
<Rtax> i'm about to transfer the settings
<Rtax> good idea?
<majoridiot> should be ok
<majoridiot> as long as the hardware didn't change
<Rtax> nope, lets try then
<tgm4883> your freaking kidding me
<tgm4883> unable to prime firewire
<majoridiot> ?
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> just a sec
<tgm4883> let me pm you some stuff majoridiot
<tgm4883> cause its a little long i think
<majoridiot> np
<tgm4883> but it may be relevant
<tgm4883> ill need to explain what i did as not all is in this post
<majoridiot> k
<Rtax> hmm, same xorg.conf didn't work
<Rtax> seems to have a desktop, but no gnome desktop
<majoridiot> that's odd.
<Rtax> maybe its beryl or compiz
<majoridiot> ah yes
<Rtax> yep
<majoridiot> there are beryl/compiz specific setting in xorg.conf, right?
<Rtax> doesn't look like it
<Rtax> I disabled desktop effects
<Rtax> and it worked
<majoridiot> ah
<majoridiot> vg
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-04-21
<Xenocide> majoridiot, do i mount an SMB share in my fstab to use it for mythvideo?
<majoridiot> dunno, never used it
<majoridiot> sorry
<Xenocide> kkk
<Xenocide> i thought you said you were gonna do that
<majoridiot> not me
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> thats how i mounted it, but it gave me some trouble
<tgm4883> probably because it had to cross a wireless link
<Xenocide> i can't get it to mount properly in fstab
<Xenocide> samba package might help, whoops :)
<tgm4883> smbfs
<Xenocide> yea
<Xenocide> hm it worked
<Xenocide> stupid question how to i get all the codecs working
<Xenocide> through command line, no restricted control panel stuff
<majoridiot> hm. i WISH someone had put together a guide on that sort of thing.
<Xenocide> xvid, divx something
<tgm4883> in feisty?
<Xenocide> is that sarcasm?
<Xenocide> yes feisty
<majoridiot> yes sarcasm
<Xenocide> wtf i can' tfind it
<Xenocide> im looking in whats next
<majoridiot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_media_Feisty
<majoridiot> oddly enough... in "media support and codecs"
* majoridiot wonders what jackass categorized it there
<Xenocide> now how do i do that with out a gui
<Xenocide> or should i use the repository?
<majoridiot> scroll down
<majoridiot> libdvdcss and w32codecs
<Xenocide> ill take that as a yes
<majoridiot> read that page man... don't just look at the pictures
<majoridiot> seriously
<majoridiot> it tells you RIGHT THERE how to get them from command line from medibuntu
<Xenocide> no no  i see that
<Xenocide> i was just wondering if ithere was a way to do it with out extra repositories
<tgm4883> now that would be cool
* majoridiot wonders why adding a line to sources.list and gettig a gpg key is such a pain
<tgm4883> like if there was a special magnet that you could hold next to your hard drive to put it on there
<Xenocide> its not..
<Xenocide> i hate you guys
<Xenocide> haha
<tgm4883> lol
<tgm4883> majoridiot, i think i need a new card.  I switched the hd5500 and the firewire card and now i only have 1 tuner in mythtv
<tgm4883> i tried rerunning mythtv-setup but that didn't fix it
<majoridiot> yeah, that sounds flaky
<tgm4883> looks like the card is just old
<majoridiot> yup
<tgm4883> i kinda wondered, when the computer boots it shows all the devices (before grub loads) and a bunch of hex values.  On one of my firewire cards values the hex value is DEAD, thats never a good sign
<majoridiot> LOL
<majoridiot> time for a new card definitely
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> definently time for a new card, but first, time to relax with a little gears of war
<lbci_irc> quick ?... do u need to leave mythtv-frontend open after scheduling shows for them to record?
<majoridiot> no
<lbci_irc> ty majoridiot:)
<christine_> hello pll
<christine_> can somebody help me. mythtv runs before the login screen. how do i remove this option?
<jono> superm1: ping
<tgm4883> can anyone recommend a firewire card?
<tgm4883> :(
<[g2] > tgm4883, patience is a virtue :)
<tgm4883> i know
<tgm4883> but i want to go pick one up.  Been working on this problem for 2 days
<[g2] > sure, I'd imagine you could google or check on which chipset are supported for the kernel you are running
<tgm4883> only thing we haven't thrown at it is a new card
<tgm4883> Thats the thing though, is the current card I have sorta works
<tgm4883> but we need something more stable
<tgm4883> and the list of mythtv systems with firewire cards is kinda small
<[g2] > well I wonder what your instability is
<[g2] > maybe you system is just under powered for what you are doing
<tgm4883> trying to stream from a motorola 6200 through firewire to a X2 3800 with 1 gig ram?
<tgm4883> it only will prime on certain channels
<tgm4883> even though none of my channels have 5c implemented
<tgm4883> or copy control
<tgm4883> we can get it to stream, but change a couple channels and poof, gone
<tgm4883> im looking at a belkin card with a TI chipset currently
<tgm4883> according to the firewire section on mythtv wiki the TI chipset works I think
<tgm4883> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/FireWire#List_of_Firewire_Cards
<tgm4883> its kinda confusing to me
<keescook> superm1_: there is someone associated with the mythtv u-live talk; i'm not sure why he doesn't show up on the website yet.  dang!
* keescook goes afk again
<superm1> keescook,  i got ahold of him
<superm1> we'll talk about it next time you go un afk
<tgm4883_> anyone use firewire?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-04-22
<SuperMike> Hello
<SuperMike> I am shopping for a video capture card are there any HD affordable cards out there?
<tgm4883_> whats affordable
<majoridiot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Feisty_hardware_list
<majoridiot> there is a good list to start from
<tgm4883_> is there anything that would make a single channel unstable over firewire?
<majoridiot> bad signal quality
<majoridiot> i have a problem from time to time with individual channels
<majoridiot> tvland is a known culprit
<tgm4883_> hmm
<tgm4883_> hbo west will do it every time to me
<majoridiot> look at the backend log for codec and stream errors
<majoridiot> "do it" meaning?  refuse to display, crap out during...?
<tgm4883_> i get almost nothing in my backend log
<tgm4883_> the only thing i ever get is pertaining to my priming
<majoridiot> hm.
<majoridiot> something not right there.
<tgm4883_> i do see something, but its not in the logs
<majoridiot> you should get all important info.
<tgm4883_> if i start the backend from the command line wouldn't i see errors and such?
<tgm4883_> i saw sync errors when it died last time, im trying to replicate
<majoridiot> yes... if started directly.
<majoridiot> synch errors and pacet stream errors will bork things
<tgm4883_> and what happens is when i switch to 551 (hbo west) it brings me back to the front end and says there was a problem displaying the video
<majoridiot> sometimes you can slide thru with packet errors, synch errors generally grind to a halt
<majoridiot> yes.  definite stream errors then.
<majoridiot> that chan is clear, correct?
<tgm4883_> yea
<majoridiot> stream errors then
<majoridiot> try starting it by manually with:
<majoridiot> mythbackend -v playback 2>&1 > ~/Desktop/errortest.log &
<majoridiot> that will direct playback errors to a logfile and route all errors and the playback errors to that terminal as well
<majoridiot> (should help you isolate the stream error)
<tgm4883_> i had to sudo it and do it to just /errortest.log as i have to desktop
<majoridiot> you had to sudo mythbackend?
<tgm4883_> yea
<majoridiot> hm.
<tgm4883_> hold on
<tgm4883_> il paste it
<tgm4883_> thomas@athena:~$ mythbackend -v playback 2>&1 > ~/errortest.log &
<tgm4883_> [1]  5936
<tgm4883_> thomas@athena:~$ Starting up as the master server.
<tgm4883_> /var/lib/mythtv/recordings/nfslockfile.lock: Permission denied
<tgm4883_> Unable to open lockfile!
<tgm4883_> Be sure that '/var/lib/mythtv/recordings' exists and that both
<tgm4883_> the directory and that file are writeable by this user.
<majoridiot> what is your
<majoridiot> ls -l /usr/bin/mythbackend
<tgm4883_> thomas@athena:~$ ls -l /usr/bin/mythbackend
<tgm4883_> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 811496 2007-04-12 18:48 /usr/bin/mythbackend
<majoridiot> hm. k.
<majoridiot> it's ok.
<majoridiot> are you getting good error reporting in the logfile?
<majoridiot> you can use other options with the -v option.  -v all will show ALL available output
<tgm4883_> im getting more, i wouldn't say its better
<majoridiot> which is great insight into how the whole package works, if you are ever interested
<majoridiot> try it with -v all then
<majoridiot> by default, it is supposed to be -v important, which shows all error messages
<tgm4883_> arg
<tgm4883_> it would help if i could switch to the firewire
<majoridiot> ?
<tgm4883_> idk,
<tgm4883_> it just wont switch
<tgm4883_> in live tv
<majoridiot> stop the backend and set it to start on a known good channel
<majoridiot> then it should switch
<tgm4883_> ah
<tgm4883_> i see why
<tgm4883_> dang schedules
<majoridiot> LOL recording is it?
<tgm4883_> yea
<tgm4883_> although it didn't tell me that
<tgm4883_> i had to look in the backend status of mythweb
<SuperMike> Majoridiot, what card do you recommend?
<majoridiot> i can't, SuperMike- i only do DH over firewire
<majoridiot> maybe tgm4883 can help
<tgm4883_> i like the pcHDTV 5500
<majoridiot> if not, try to catch superm1 and talk to him
<SuperMike> What capture device do you recommend then?  I want to record my Xbox  360.
<tgm4883_> are you trying to record your 360 over component?
<SuperMike> I believe 360 in HD only comes with component.
<tgm4883_> component capture cards are about $1000
<SuperMike> What!
<tgm4883_> yea
<tgm4883_> i know
<SuperMike> what resolution?  720p or 1080p?
<tgm4883_> ?
<tgm4883_> what do you mean
<tgm4883_> i dont know if there are vga capture cards, but you could check and see
<SuperMike> TV comes in at different resolution.   480p 720p  1080i 1080p
<tgm4883_> yea
<SuperMike> So what is the capture cards highest video  mode that it can capture?
<majoridiot> what video out options from the 360 do you have?  connection-wise
<SuperMike> Component
<SuperMike> New Xbox 360 will have HDMI
<majoridiot> no other SD out?
<tgm4883_> there isn't a hdmi capture card for linux
<majoridiot> or do you want to record only native hd dtreams?
<tgm4883_> there is one for windows
<tgm4883_> but no linux support
<SuperMike> Any capture cards support component?
<tgm4883_> let me find you one, but they are expensive
<SuperMike> Would I have to get a Component to something adapater?
<tgm4883_> im not sure if they make an adapter for what you need
<SuperMike> What is this? http://www.blackmagic-design.com/products/intensity/
<tgm4883_> you would need an adapter that would make it either RG6
<tgm4883_> that has no linux support
<SuperMike> damn
<tgm4883_> isn't it funny i know exactly what that is without visiting the page
<SuperMike> Okay what are the High Def cards that are supported in linux?
<tgm4883_> or a component to firewire adapter
<tgm4883_> although i dont know if either exist
<tgm4883_> i like the pcHDTV 5500
<SuperMike> what do you like pcHDTV?
<tgm4883_> it has full linux support (it was developed for linux) and they are working on getting windows support
<SuperMike> what interface is it?   RGB cables?
<tgm4883_> i like it cause it was developed for linux, and works with mythtv *almost* out of the box
<tgm4883_> for HD its RG6
<tgm4883_> as most capture cards are
<majoridiot> the *almost* was just an oversight
<tgm4883_> yea
<SuperMike> What do you mean by HD?
<tgm4883_> high def
<tgm4883_> it also has svideo inputs and composite
<SuperMike> What high def resolution?
<SuperMike> What is it max res?
<tgm4883_> http://www.pchdtv.com/
<SuperMike> Already, there. It dont say.
<SuperMike> All it say is, he pcHDTVTM Hi Definition Television Card
<tgm4883_> i noticed
<tgm4883_> but im not sure if were thinking about this the right way
<tgm4883_> as im not sure for capturing it matters, it is the graphics card that has to display it
<SuperMike> I want to record video, so i wanna know what will my video resolution be?  320x240   640x480    720x576    1280x720
* majoridiot suggests getting a component to svideo/auso adapter cable, a pvr-150 and recording it at 720x480...
<majoridiot> $100 out the door
<tgm4883_> but if your using a component to svideo adapter your only getting svideo quality
* majoridiot is thinking of the budget considerations
<tgm4883_> if you do that, you should get the svideo cables for the 360
<majoridiot> right
<tgm4883_> they need a firewire cables for the 360
<majoridiot> that would be nice
<majoridiot> but it'll never happen
<SuperMike> Xbox 360 has AV cables but then you have to play the xbox at non high def mode. I want to splice the connection.  Play the game and record on computer.  Then come back to computer and edit video.
* tgm4883_ says that while thinking about his firewire problems :(
<majoridiot> firewire gives you direct bus access... to easy to use as hack entrance
<majoridiot> direct DMA access
<tgm4883_> you might want to look at an external type device
<tgm4883_> I dont think your getting that HD onto the computer, not cheaply anyway
<majoridiot> not at an affordable price
<tgm4883_> there has always been a lot of discussion on this exact topic
<tgm4883_> on http://www.videohelp.com
<SuperMike> Okay, well I really want to buy a card. I am so sick of reading unless forums.  I just want something that works out of the box with Linux.
<SuperMike> *endless
<tgm4883_> well there isn't an easy way to do what you want to do
<tgm4883_> thats why there are endless forums
<SuperMike> Are you guys going to be on later? I am getting pried away from the keyboard to head over to our BBQ party.
<tgm4883_> when you say splice?
<tgm4883_> do you actually mean cutting into the cable
<tgm4883_> and making two heads
<SuperMike> Hey, got to run? You going to be on later tongiht?
<tgm4883_> perhaps
<SuperMike> k
<tgm4883_> not sure
<SuperMike> I am goign to message you when I get back
<rogue780|laptop> hey superm1
<majoridiot> hey rogue780...
<majoridiot> superm1 was looking for you the other night
<rogue780|laptop> I was looking for him too
<rogue780|laptop> I need to just give him my e-mail address
<rogue780|laptop> anyway, I have a usplash theme made, but no thinking I made it on my dapper box...so I need to remake it for feisty. shouldn't take too awfully long I don't think
<majoridiot> :)
<tgm4883_> how do you change a networking device from eth1 to eth0?
<majoridiot> rogue780|laptop i can get superm1 your email if you would like
<majoridiot> i know he wants to talk to you
<rogue780|laptop> I replied to your pm with it...didn't you get it?
<majoridiot> hm. nope.
<majoridiot> email it to ubuntuidiot at gmail
<majoridiot> and i'll forward that to him
<rogue780|laptop> tgm4883_, the actual device? or the reference in the interfaces folder? you might actually be able to make a symbolic link to it or whatnot...not 100% sure
<tgm4883_> i guess the reference
<tgm4883_> i had 2 devices
<tgm4883_> and removed the eth0 device
<tgm4883_> now i have no networking in windows 2000
<tgm4883_> (Via vmplayer)
<tgm4883_> as it only knows about eth0
<rogue780|laptop> in your .vmx file change the eth0 to eth1 (that used to work anyway)
<tgm4883_> can i just vim that?
<rogue780|laptop> majoridiot, check your e-mail
<majoridiot> got it
<rogue780|laptop> tgm4883_, personally I'd nano it, bit vim should work just as well
<majoridiot> k... i forwarded it to him :)
<tgm4883_> i just opened it in gedit just to look and thats not listed in there, there are a few other things
<tgm4883_> that sort of look like ith
<tgm4883_> alot of "ethernet0.present = true"
<majoridiot> now pls excuse me whilst i focus on some steak for a few... ;)
<tgm4883_> stuff like that
<tgm4883_> brb gotta pick up a pizza (back in 5)
<rogue780|laptop> tgm4883_, try changing ethernet0 to ethernet1 (make sure you back up the original file before you make any changes)
<rogue780|laptop> majoridiot, do you know what the official name is going to be for this lovely version of ubuntu? mythbuntu, or what? figure I should get it right as I am making the new usplash
<majoridiot> i believe it is officially mythbuntu
<tgm4883_> how about Ubuntu, the super duper premium platinum, ultra precious edition
<rogue780|laptop> nice
<rogue780|laptop> never do a google images search for ubuntu logo...
<majoridiot> ?
<tgm4883_> no?
<majoridiot> you can get official ubuntu logos direct from ubuntu
<majoridiot> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuArtwork
<tgm4883_> lol
<tgm4883_> are you telling me those aren't good logos on google search
<majoridiot> per ubuntu: If you are using the logo, please use one of these officially approved versions.
<tgm4883_> ah
<majoridiot> so for mythbuntu inclusion, no... prolly not
<majoridiot> ;)
<tgm4883_> i thought we were getting official ubuntu spokeswomen
* majoridiot thinks that is a fine idea
<tgm4883_> i'll make it my duty to invite women over to proposition them
<tgm4883_> ....about being spokeswomen
<rogue780|laptop> but...but...but...my logo is so much better
<majoridiot> It is important to maintain the visual integrity of the Ubuntu logo. We therefore ask that anyone considering use of the logo keep the following guidelines in mind. Following these guidelines will increase the chances that we will quickly approve your use of the logo.
<majoridiot>     * When appearing in multiple colours, the logo should use only the "official" logo colours.
<majoridiot>     * You may use transparency and gradient/depth tools, but should still maintain the Ubuntu colours.
<majoridiot>     * A monotone version may be acceptable in certain situations, if the use requires it (e.g., desktop backgrounds).
<majoridiot>     * Any scaling must retain the original proportions of the logo.
<majoridiot>     * Other than the variations listed here, the logo may not be modified in any way.
<majoridiot>     * Additional text may not be added in such a way that it appears to be part of the logo itself.
<majoridiot> (ubuntu trademark use policy)
<rogue780|laptop> argh..so much for my cool 3d version
<rogue780|laptop> what about having the text be white....? black text against a black background is not good
<rogue780|laptop> The black text is now the officially sanctioned version......
<majoridiot> i beleive text colors are ok to change
<rogue780|laptop> so what do they want me to do?
<majoridiot> just not the image color itself
<rogue780|laptop> I think I've figured a way...
<majoridiot> these buttons are all "official" and have variations in text color: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebsiteButtons
<majoridiot> so you should be ok
<rogue780|laptop> majoridiot, check your e-mail...that's just a preliminary mockup...let me know what you think
<majoridiot> imo it would better with "ubuntu" in white and the background black
<rogue780|laptop> ok
<rogue780|laptop> that's what I was kinda thinking too
<rogue780|laptop> stupid question...who knows how to invert colors in gimp?
<majoridiot> no clue
<majoridiot> you could always just do a series of fills
<rogue780|laptop> i am such an idiot...I'll blame it on the fact that it's getting late
<majoridiot> i.e. fill blue over white BG, then white over the black ubuntu then black ober blue BG
* majoridiot is expert at being an idiot
<tgm4883_> majoridiot, i think i found a tweak to the guide
<majoridiot> shoot...
<tgm4883_> at Backend Configuration: mythtv-setup
<tgm4883_> in the combined frontend/backend setup
<tgm4883_> it no longer goes into mythtv frontend when booted
<tgm4883_> it checks and sees that the backend is installed but mythtv-setup hasn't been run
<tgm4883_> so the guide tells you to esc out of the frontend
<tgm4883_> when you aren't in there
<majoridiot> ok
<majoridiot> so where are you?
<majoridiot> do you see the splash?
<tgm4883_> im at a prompt asking me if i want to run mythtv-setup
<tgm4883_> the spash is behind it
<majoridiot> is this after doing the GDM restart?
<tgm4883_> right after i restarted the gdm after installing the frontend
<tgm4883_> yea
<rogue780|laptop> majoridiot, better?
<rogue780|laptop> (check email)
<majoridiot> tgm4883: please reload that page and see if that is now accurate
<majoridiot> rogue780|laptop: yes, much better.  it pops now.
<rogue780|laptop> do you like the perspective of the mythbuntu logo?
<majoridiot> rogue780|laptop:  something to consider misght be the placement of the two logos so close to the edges... they might (likely) be cut off due to TV overscan when displayed on TVs
<rogue780|laptop> good thought
<tgm4883_> majoridiot, you changed it on the combined frontend/backend only?
<majoridiot> rogue780|laptop: the perspective seems a little forced.  hard to read cleanly.
<majoridiot> tgm4883: correct
<rogue780|laptop> so, more subtle then?
<majoridiot> maybe
<majoridiot> maybe move "southeast" as it were... to be able to read all three elements at a glance
<majoridiot> ?
<tgm4883_> ok, not correct yet, its in the right place, but after you click ok it goes straight into the frontend where you select the language
<tgm4883_> then after that to general, capture cards, etc
<tgm4883_> never takes you to the blank background to right click or to the login screen
<majoridiot> so the sequence is...
<majoridiot> wait.
<tgm4883_> gdm restart, mythtv-setup prompt, language, main mythtv-setup
<majoridiot> ok...
<majoridiot> the language prompt is not for the frontend, tho... that's the first screen of the backend setup.
<tgm4883_> oh sorry duh
<majoridiot> do you still get the prompt to be added to the mythtv group, have to logout, etc?
<tgm4883_> no, haven't gotten it yet
* majoridiot thinks he just needs to do this install himself to see
<majoridiot> tgm4883: thanks for the heads up
<tgm4883_> np
<rogue780|laptop> eh? southeast? so the right gets bigger then and drops down?
<majoridiot> no...
<majoridiot> just move it down and to the left a little...
<majoridiot> to make all 3 elements more cohesive
<majoridiot> WAIT A MINUTE!
<majoridiot> tgm4883: are you reinstalling AGAIN?!?!
<tgm4883_> no
<tgm4883_> well
<tgm4883_> not reallly but yea
<tgm4883_> im testing the 6200 and firewire on a different box
<tgm4883_> so i am installing a fresh install, but on a different box than my main box
<tgm4883_> for testing purposes
<tgm4883_> i couldn't do this to my main box again
<tgm4883_> you guys would kill me
<majoridiot> ah
<majoridiot> :)
<tgm4883_> although if it works...........
<majoridiot> as a point of interest...
<majoridiot> if you have probs with the testbox too...
<majoridiot> try installing edgy
* majoridiot is starting to wonder if there are firewire issues with feisty or the feisty packages
<tgm4883_> i never could get edgy installed on either of these boxes
<majoridiot> damn.
<tgm4883_> well thats not entirely true
<tgm4883_> i had nforce 400 issues
<tgm4883_> edgy installed, but i couldn't do crap on it
<majoridiot> yes... the forcedeth driver had issues. i ran into that too.
<tgm4883_> and it seemed there was a gap in the support for it
<majoridiot> i was disappointed with the edgy rls
<tgm4883_> 2.6.18 had support, and nvidia only had source for up to like 2.6.12
<majoridiot> i just installed it on my main box a month or so ago
<tgm4883_> I did have it installed on my main box, but just upgraded it to feisty with a fresh install
<tgm4883_> i had the beta installed on it but it would hard lock up
<tgm4883_> had to hit reset many times
<tgm4883_> not fun
<rogue780|laptop> well I'm heading to bed...I've got a 6k tomorrow and should probably be well rested I suppose
<rogue780|laptop> adios..see ya'll tomorrow
<majoridiot> nite
<rogue780|laptop> nite
<tgm4883_> nite
<rogue780|laptop> now to test feisty's hibernate ability on my laptop
<majoridiot> tgm4883: ok... i think that page is accurate now.  thanks again.
<tgm4883_> np
<tgm4883_> i think i found the problem
<majoridiot> whaz that?
<tgm4883_> maybe its just a poorly broadcast channel
<tgm4883_> :shrugs:
<majoridiot> likely, yes
<tgm4883_> cause we have run through everything else
<tgm4883_> now does it do that on all poorly broadcast channels, or just HD
<majoridiot> contact the chief engineer at your local comcast and enquire
<majoridiot> anything poorly broadcast
<majoridiot> as i said, tvland (SD) is sketchy at times
<majoridiot> but some HD streams are also notoriously "dirty"
<tgm4883_> hmm
<majoridiot> make a list of the channels that are lousy so they can check them all at once
<tgm4883_> the log is interesting
<majoridiot> ?
<tgm4883_> let me pm you
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> or DCC it
<majoridiot> yup
<majoridiot> malformed transport stream
<tgm4883_> but the box didn't actually stop working until i switched to 751
<tgm4883_> which isnt where the ts packet problems were
<tgm4883_> i figure as long as it still works on the channels i wanted (ie discovery hd, espn hd) then im good.  I didn't plan on recording HBO as i have blockbuster online for movies
<majoridiot> yeah, i guess no need in complaining unless you use it
<majoridiot> except for the benefit of the masses in general
<tgm4883_> yea i will probably call down there after i get my list
<majoridiot> but the problem is malformed transport streams
<tgm4883_> ok
<majoridiot> in my experience, the engineers are good guys to deal with
<tgm4883_> the whole box seems to work better now
<tgm4883_> the backend primes and starts faster
<majoridiot> you might also consider putting together a copy of sections from the log with the important things that might help them track it down...
<majoridiot>  0x2b742b70afd0] ac-tex damaged at 1 67  is important
<majoridiot> because that throws the rest of the stream out of synch
<majoridiot> sometimes it recovers, sometimes not
<tgm4883_> ah
<tgm4883_> looks like that one recovered
<tgm4883_> does that with keyframes?
<majoridiot> not exactly, no
<majoridiot> it's *really* complicated
<majoridiot> i think that is part of the EIT block...
<tgm4883_> ah
<tgm4883_> the good news is that when it exits to frontend i can kinda just go right back in to watch tv to check it
<majoridiot> essentially, (and GROSSLY oversimplifying) the ability for it to "recover" depends on where damage is
<majoridiot> yes
<tgm4883_> unfortunatly i have to go through a couple hundred channels to see what works and not
<majoridiot> most should be ok, since you know they are clear
<tgm4883_> yea, but i still have to check for the poor broadcasts
<majoridiot> you will have occasional errors anyway.  the firewire libraries are still a work in progress, after all.
<tgm4883_> i almost want to put my old firewire card in to see if it works or not
<tgm4883_> but i think ill stick with this one
<majoridiot> did you get a new one today?
<tgm4883_> yea
<majoridiot> ah
<tgm4883_> i picked up a belkin one
<tgm4883_> has a TI chipset
<majoridiot> good
<majoridiot> you are probably having a much better time of it then
<tgm4883_> yea, the whole setup seems cleaner
<majoridiot> :D
<tgm4883_> probably cause ive done it a couple times now and the packages rock
<majoridiot> the packages are something else.
<majoridiot> just wait for mythbuntu
<majoridiot> :)
<tgm4883_> hell, pretty soon its gonna be like "sudo apt-get install mythtv" and poof the whole system will install and setup a few scheduled programs
<majoridiot> well... close.
<majoridiot> ;)
<majoridiot> just put in a cd
<tgm4883_> the good news with going through each channel is I can see what channels have crap content
<majoridiot> lemme save you some time...
<majoridiot> most channels have crap content.
<majoridiot> LOL
<tgm4883_> im finding that out
<majoridiot> i have 150 some odd channels or something...
<majoridiot> i regularly watch 4 or 5
<majoridiot> might watch a dozen different in a month
* majoridiot wishes there was cafeteria-style cable packages
* tgm4883_ agrees
<tgm4883_> on 62 out of 900
<majoridiot> 900?
<majoridiot> wtf?
<tgm4883_> i have a lot of channels
<majoridiot> ya think?
<tgm4883_> actually there are some missing between
<majoridiot> the knitting channel... the allergy channel... the brown thing in the corner channel...
<tgm4883_> and public access channels
<tgm4883_> 200 shopping channels
<SuperMike> tgm4883 are you awake?
<SuperMike> Anyone awake?\
<rogue780|laptop> superm1, you there?
<SuperMike> Rogue780|laptop, yes
<Rtax> allo
<Rtax> Should I be installing lirc on feisty for the PVR150 remote? I heard that was built in to the kernel
<Rtax> And the other question I had, I have twinview running on my nvidia card, with my tv on the svideo output. How do I get mythtv to automativally start on the tv?
<Rtax> I tried the startup programs option, but it starts it on the crt
<Chadarius> Rtax: I haven't tryed Feisty on my Mythtv now
<Chadarius> Rtax: I'm going to test it all on another box before I risk breaking
<Rtax> i broke my edgy box trying to install linuxmce, so I thought trying the install on feisty would be worth it
<Rtax> and it was a breeze
<Rtax> definitely recommended trying it on feisty
<Rtax> sooo
<Rtax> any life here?
<Rtax> aloha, Can anyone help with lirc on feisty? hardware was working on edgy, I installed standard lirc package from repos, but irw just starts and quits.
<rogue780|laptop> argh....has anyone seen superm1 or majoridiot today?
<rogue780|laptop> i have the usplash finished for mythbuntu
<rogue780|laptop> ill be back
<SuperMike> Who knows hardware for capture cards?
<rogue780|laptop> SuperMike, you're not superm1 are you?
<superm1> hey rogue780|laptop
<superm1> finally caught ya
<rogue780|laptop> hey
<SuperMike> wassup now?
<rogue780|laptop> I've got a usplash "working" if you still want it
<rogue780|laptop> it works on shutdown, not on boot up...not sure why that is yet, I'm troubleshooting it now actually
<rogue780|laptop> did you get my e-mail address from majoridiot?
<superm1> rogue780|laptop, yes i just got it today
<superm1> i've been afk the last 3 days
<rogue780|laptop> nice
<superm1> i'd love to see whta you've got with the usplash
<superm1> do you have it on a bzr branch or anything?
<rogue780|laptop> if you e-mail me, I can e-mail you back with a prelminary image that will become the usplash, or the actual usplash .so file if you want
<rogue780|laptop> not sure what a bzr branch is to be honest
<superm1> :)
<superm1> rogue780|laptop, superm1@ubuntu.com
<superm1> you can just send it right there
<superm1> the image would be of more interest, and then i can compile it to feisty
<rogue780|laptop> right, I'm using feisty
<superm1> ah, but majoridiot mentioned something about dapper
<superm1> i forget what
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-04-14
<Franky_the_Pier> i dont know how to kill modprobe process...
<DaveMorris> ps -ef | grep modprobe
<DaveMorris> it'll return some numbers
<DaveMorris> take the 1st number and use that in sudo kill -9 <number goes here>
<Franky_the_Pier> ok
<DaveMorris> don't bother doing the last one since that process has already finshed (it was the grep one)
<Franky_the_Pier> i killed it, and then recheck, and it is still there:
<Franky_the_Pier> root 7238 1 0 18:56 ? 00:00:00 modprobe -k lirc_i2c
<DaveMorris> try killing it again
<Franky_the_Pier> ok
<Franky_the_Pier> hmm, it doesnt get killed!
<DaveMorris> rebooting the machine will kill it ;)
<Franky_the_Pier> ok, back in a couples mins then!
<DaveMorris> I'll leave you with superm1 since I need to goto bed, got work in 7hrs
<Franky_the_Pier> ok, thanks a lot for your help
<DaveMorris> superm1: will be around for ages, prob be here when I wake up ;)
<superm1> i'm here transiently
<Franky_the_Pier> ok
<Franky_the_Pier> thx
<Franky_the_Pier> now rebooting
<Franky_the_Pier> (i am typing this from another computer)
<Franky_the_Pier> ok, now rebooted,and modprobe is dead
<Franky_the_Pier> should i retry the reconfig again now?
<superm1> yeah
<Franky_the_Pier> ok, now it did this:
<Franky_the_Pier> Stopping remote daemons LIRC: fail
<Franky_the_Pier> reloading kernel even manager... ok
<Franky_the_Pier> loading LIRC modules...  it is hung up there now
<superm1> okay one more reboot... and try to manually unload those modules before you start
<Franky_the_Pier> ok
<Franky_the_Pier> 1 thing, this is mythbuntu, so mythtv starts all by itself...  is this a problem for troubleshooting
<Franky_the_Pier> ?
<superm1> well it shouldn't be..
<Franky_the_Pier> ok
<superm1> but you know what, it wont hurt to boot to recovery mode
<superm1> if you can
<Franky_the_Pier> ok
<superm1> that's before these services start
<superm1> and such
<Franky_the_Pier> ok, now in recovery as root
<superm1> just dpkg-reconfigure lirc
<Franky_the_Pier> ok
<Franky_the_Pier> ok, here it is:
<Franky_the_Pier> *loading LIRC modules
<Franky_the_Pier> [ 113.658730] kobject_add failed for i2c ir driver with -EEXIST, don't try to register things with the same name in the same directory.
<Franky_the_Pier> then
<Franky_the_Pier> *Starting remote control daemons:LIRC   fail
<Franky_the_Pier> that's it
<superm1> okay well then i say just modify that item DaveMorris was referring to automatically
<superm1> if you dont know what event device you need
<superm1> then do a cat /dev/input/eventX
<superm1> and press buttons on the remote
<superm1> when garbage is spit out, you found the right one
<Franky_the_Pier> hehe
<Franky_the_Pier> ok
<superm1> if nothing is spit out, then hit ctrl c and try another
<Franky_the_Pier> ok, rebooting
<Franky_the_Pier> ok, i have to go for an hour.  it was not event 0, but i got 4 more to go.  I'll be back later, if you are gone, well thanks a lot for the help, much appreciated.  If you are, I'll let you know how it goes.
<franky_the_pierr> i am here for 2 mins, none of the "eventx" worked.  event2 output garbage without me pressing anything on the remote.  but pressing a button did nothing.  IRW still not working.
<franky_the_pierr> I will post the contect of my hardware.cong file, there is no driver...  maybe you see something funky in there too.  I'll be back in about 45 mins.
<franky_the_pierr> # /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<franky_the_pierr> #
<franky_the_pierr> #Chosen Remote Control
<franky_the_pierr> REMOTE="Hauppauge TV card"
<franky_the_pierr> REMOTE_MODULES="lirc_dev lirc_i2c"
<franky_the_pierr> REMOTE_DRIVER=""
<franky_the_pierr> REMOTE_DEVICE="/dev/input/event5"
<franky_the_pierr> REMOTE_LIRCD_CONF="hauppauge/lircd.conf.hauppauge"
<franky_the_pierr> REMOTE_LIRCD_ARGS=""
<franky_the_pierr> #Chosen IR Transmitter
<franky_the_pierr> TRANSMITTER="Hauppauge PVR-150 (pci) : Motorola Cable box"
<franky_the_pierr> TRANSMITTER_MODULES="lirc_dev lirc_pvr150"
<franky_the_pierr> TRANSMITTER_DRIVER=""
<franky_the_pierr> TRANSMITTER_DEVICE=""
<franky_the_pierr> TRANSMITTER_LIRCD_CONF="motorola/dctxxxx.conf"
<franky_the_pierr> TRANSMITTER_LIRCD_ARGS=""
<franky_the_pierr> #Enable lircd
<franky_the_pierr> START_LIRCD="true"
<franky_the_pierr> #Don't start lircmd even if there seems to be a good config file
<franky_the_pierr> #START_LIRCMD="false"
<franky_the_pierr> #Try to load appropriate kernel modules
<franky_the_pierr> LOAD_MODULES="true"
<franky_the_pierr> # Default configuration files for your hardware if any
<franky_the_pierr> LIRCMD_CONF=""
<franky_the_pierr> #Forcing noninteractive reconfiguration
<franky_the_pierr> #If lirc is to be reconfigured by an external application
<franky_the_pierr> #that doesn't have a debconf frontend available, the noninteractive
<franky_the_pierr> #frontend can be invoked and set to parse REMOTE and TRANSMITTER
<franky_the_pierr> #It will then populate all other variables without any user input
<franky_the_pierr> #If you would like to configure lirc via standard methods, be sure
<franky_the_pierr> #to leave this set to "false"
<franky_the_pierr> FORCE_NONINTERACTIVE_RECONFIGURATION="false"
<franky_the_pierr> START_LIRCMD=""
<superm1> oh noes
<superm1> you are using pvr150 and i2c
<superm1> that's going to complicate things
<superm1> you need to use just one or the other
<superm1> and also
<superm1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<superm1> so you want to make all your MODULES be lirc_dev and lirc_pvr150
<superm1> franky_the_pierr, ^
<grytpype> hello all... does anyone have a program for rebooting an SA4250 STB over Firewire, or has the operands needed to do so?
<franky_the_pierr> superm1: i am back.  oh, i am sorry, i will use the pastebin in the future.    for pvr150 and i2c...  i dont know what i2c is, it was there right from install, i touched nothing.  I will change all the modules be lirc_dev and lirc_pvr150.  Do i do this inside the hardware.conf file?
<superm1> yes
<franky_the_pierr> ok
<franky_the_pierr> ok, now what, do i redo the event0 to 5 again?
<superm1> well make sure that only lirc_pvr150 is loaded
<superm1> not lirc_i2c
<superm1> if both are loaded, reboot
<superm1> its the easiest to get around this
<franky_the_pierr> ok, reboot i guess should accomplish this?
<superm1> yah
<franky_the_pierr> ok
<franky_the_pierr> superm1: ha, no luck,  still none of the event0 to 5 worked :-(  but now there is a file "lircd" under /dev which was not there previously
<superm1> franky_the_pierr, check dmesg
<superm1> for lirc_pvr150 you might be needing some firmware
<superm1> that we never automated
<franky_the_pierr> wo, there is a very long output to this.  want me to put in pastebin?
<superm1> yes pastebin
<superm1> look for relevant to lirc stuff though
<franky_the_pierr> ok
<superm1> maybe dmesg  | grep lirc
<franky_the_pierr> ok, 1 sec
<franky_the_pierr> [   54.908244] lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, at major 61
<franky_the_pierr> [   55.098241] lirc_pvr150: ivtv i2c driver #0: no devices found
<superm1> that's it?
<franky_the_pierr> yep
<superm1> oh no devices found :)
<superm1> that means your card might not be seated correctly
<franky_the_pierr> oh?  but i can watch tv
<superm1> or your card doesn't support blasting / receiving (which i'd doubt if you have a remote ;))
<superm1> right but, if one or two of the pins on the pci bus aren't making contact
<superm1> this can happen
<franky_the_pierr> holey fuck, ok, i will reseat it
<franky_the_pierr> will shut down now for it
<Franky_the_Pier> i will put it in a different slot, will that cause problems?
<superm1> nope
<Franky_the_Pier> ok
<Franky_the_Pier> oh man, the grep is the same as before
<Franky_the_Pier> i will attempt a reconfigure now
<superm1> you sure the hw isn't bad?
<Franky_the_Pier> stopping remote control daemon LIRC fail still
<Franky_the_Pier> grep show the same, except now it shows it 3 times in a row
<Franky_the_Pier> i cant be sure, but i just bought the card brand new
<superm1> well if these modules are being loaded w/o functioning hw, i'd be surprised if everything was clean :)
<Franky_the_Pier> i could put it in a windows mchine to test it :-(((
<superm1> wont hurt at this point
<Franky_the_Pier> can i show you my hardware.conf before trying that though?
<Franky_the_Pier> in case i missed something
<superm1> srue
<Franky_the_Pier> 63126
<superm1> which pastebinis that ?
<superm1> full url?
<Franky_the_Pier> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63126
<MythbuntuGuest12> Why is it that when I try to play a video I get audio of the video, but the screen just stays at "loading .... {filename.whatever}" ?
<superm1> depends what you external player is set to
<superm1> and if you are using one
<superm1> Franky_the_Pier, yeah that looks sane
<Franky_the_Pier> shittybonga
<Franky_the_Pier> ok, i guess last thing is prove the hardware is good then
<MythbuntuGuest12> where do I check/change my player settings then?
<KillerKiwi2005>  /join #ubuntu-doc
<Franky_the_Pier> superm1: I really appreciate al your help.  I will put the card in winblows tomorrow to see if it's broken, with original hauppauge software, it should work.  If it is good... you will see me here again in a couple of days!  Cheers.
<superm1> no prob.  cya Franky_the_Pier
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest12, look in your media settings
<KillerKiwi2005> .....
<superm1> KillerKiwi2005, ?
<KillerKiwi2005> sorry wrong window ;)
<KillerKiwi2005> superm1: have you tried to get a remote working with any games yet?
<superm1> i did ages ago
<superm1> but decided it wasn't worth it
<superm1> i use my wii for games and my pc for tv and mv tv for pc
<KillerKiwi2005> yeah... i wrtoe a small script to catch button pushs etc... but the input seems to freeze.. its not responsive enough
<superm1> ah i see
<superm1> would you consider trying to resubmit your udev rules ideas back upstream to udev?
<superm1> keescook, made an attempt at one point to get things changed
<superm1> but they weren't receptive to his ideas
<KillerKiwi2005> superm1: I could there is a bug makred as wishlist in launchpad
<superm1> KillerKiwi2005, yeah that's how i recognized your name :)
<KillerKiwi2005> lol
<KillerKiwi2005> it drove me crazy when I came up against it
<superm1> well until upstream udev agrees to put something in place we can't just go dropping them in our package
<superm1> that's why its wishlist against our package right now
<keescook> the fixes, unfortunately, need to be plumbed through the v4l drivers
<superm1> ahh that's what it was :)
<superm1> hi keescook
<keescook> heya superm1 :)
<keescook> I wish I had some time for it -- drives me crazy too.  :)
<KillerKiwi2005> what needs changing in v4l cant it just lock it down with udev for all video devices?
<keescook> KillerKiwi2005: let me find the thread, one second
<KillerKiwi2005> its just crazy the way it is at the moment..
<keescook> KillerKiwi2005: here's the start: http://marc.info/?l=linux-hotplug-devel&m=118591152718294&w=2
<keescook> KillerKiwi2005: ah, here's a better thread-view
<keescook> http://news.gmane.org/group/gmane.linux.hotplug.devel/last=0/force_load=very/?page=7
<KillerKiwi2005> ugg it gets painful
<KillerKiwi2005> ok so its a problem in v4l that device drivers do not return enough information ?
<KillerKiwi2005> keescook: ^
<keescook> KillerKiwi2005: that's correct.  Kay's patch to v4l is probably the best starting point, but I hadn't had time to try it yet
<KillerKiwi2005> ok so there might be a fix in a years time ;)
 * KillerKiwi2005 wondars how no one noticed the problem for so long
<keescook> it's not that no one noticed the problem -- people just write a udev rule, and ignore it.  :P
<KillerKiwi2005> true
<KillerKiwi2005> so what does mythbuntu do about things like this ... do you have a mythbuntu-hacks package or some thing ?
<KillerKiwi2005> I mean while your waiting for the "proper" fix
<a1fa_> i am loving this vnc thing
<a1fa_> i shoud've done that long time ago
<a1fa_> i just never run frontend inside of a window manager
<a1fa_> =)
<Munchkinguy> Does Mythbuntu support the Shuttle SD02XD?
<Munchkinguy> SoulBlade, are you a mythbutu expert?
<Munchkinguy> wasikevin, do you know anything about hardware support?
<wasikevin> Munchkinguy, don't really understand your question.  Can yo tell me more about your question?
<Munchkinguy> I'm wondering if Mythbuntu supports the Shuttle SD02XD
<Munchkinguy> Specs: http://global.shuttle.com/servlets/download?file_id=3119
<SoulBlade> god no
<SoulBlade> im no expert that is
<Munchkinguy> Hmmm
<Munchkinguy> Any reccomendations for a MythBox, then?
<franky_the_pierr> superm1: i am back.  I have checked HD with winblows, all is working perfectly... :-(  means something funky is happening with my setup i guess, it is a common card though...  can we check into it further?
<SoulBlade> hmm
<SoulBlade> well they like hauppauge tuners
<SoulBlade> do a wikipedia on mythtv and then check out ivtv - maybe that card on the shuttle is supported
<Munchkinguy> Alright. Thanks
<SoulBlade> ah so close to working... got everything but sound now
<SoulBlade> and mplayer can play /dev/video0 w/ sound
<SoulBlade> so... close..
<hti_pr1> hey guys im having trouble with mythweb and streaming asx
<hti_pr1> I use totem to play the stream, and it freezes after authenticating
<robbysmith> hello, anyone ever use a frontend to connect to mythbutu backend?
<tgm4883_laptop> robbysmith, no, i just like to record content.  I never watch it
<robbysmith> anyone use a frontend at all?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea i can connect a frontend to a backend.  What seems to be the trouble
<robbysmith> :)
<robbysmith> it seems that the backend is not ready to accept a connection, keep getting failed' when doing the sql test
<robbysmith> how can i verify that the backend is ready to accept connections?
<robbysmith> maybee i am wrong to assume that there can be multiple frontends?
<tgm4883_laptop> robbysmith, did you enable the mysql service on the backend?
<tgm4883_laptop> in MCC
<robbysmith> i used to be able to see a checkbox for it in services
<robbysmith> just installed and updated 140 some packages and its not there any more, ill see if theres anything similar...
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> it should be an enable/disable drop box
<tgm4883_laptop> is this hardy or gutsy?
<robbysmith> theres now 3 databse services
<robbysmith> they are all checked
<robbysmith> running i assumed
<tgm4883_laptop> ?
<tgm4883_laptop> what program are you looking in?
<robbysmith> they are all "data storage system" sql services
<robbysmith> mythbuntu 8.04beta backend amd64 (updated)
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> did you open mythbuntu-control-centre
<tgm4883_laptop> are the frontend and backend on the same machine or different machines?
<robbysmith> ok, knew i saw that somewhere,
<robbysmith> the service is enabled
<robbysmith> both plus i am trying to get an additional frontend to work
<robbysmith> is this even possible?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> so does the one on the same machine connect?
<robbysmith> how can i make sure this service is enable on the interface?
<tgm4883_laptop> not only is this possible, it is what it was designed to do
<tgm4883_laptop> does the frontend on the same machine connect to the backend?
<robbysmith> next to dropdown for service is says to make sure its enabled for the ethernet interface
<robbysmith> yea works great, sometimes get an error "cant connect to backend" but reboot fixes
<tgm4883_laptop> do you have more than one network interface card on this machine?
<robbysmith> no, just 1 physical
<robbysmith> and 'lo'
<tgm4883_laptop> k
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<robbysmith> currently the front/back is set to 192.168.1.3
<robbysmith> for both adds
<robbysmith> should 1 be 127?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> go to the remote frontend machine, open terminal, then start the frontend
<robbysmith> open a command prompt on the remote frontend?
<robbysmith> should i worry that the mysql test fails?
<robbysmith> and start anyway>?
<robbysmith> thnks for this by the way
<robbysmith> wife thanks you too!
<robbysmith> i wouldnt have gotten this far without the alltruism that is this linux community
<robbysmith> so right now im not sure what you want me to do,
<robbysmith> i have the frontednd booted with a livecd
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<tgm4883_laptop> robbysmith, is the backend getting a static ip or a dynamic ip?
<robbysmith> i just congigured for a static ip by editing /etc/network/interfaces
<robbysmith> couldnt connect w/ dhcp either
<robbysmith> static is goo, tested by unplugging cable and checkin ifconfig
<robbysmith> gw is good, tested with google news
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> do this
<tgm4883_laptop> on the remote frontend, open a terminal
<robbysmith> ok brb
<robbysmith> terminal open
<tgm4883_laptop> sec i gotta look up the command
<tgm4883_laptop> just out of curiousity, what are you puting in mythbuntu-control-center for username, password, and host when doing the test?
<robbysmith> you mean what am i trying to login with on the remote frontend?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<robbysmith> user=mythtv
<robbysmith> pass= blank
<robbysmith> dbase name= mythtvconverg
<robbysmith> server = 192.168.1.3 (backend)
<tgm4883_laptop> mythconverg you mean?
<tgm4883_laptop> and is the password really blank?
<robbysmith> yea
<robbysmith> no theres nothing
<robbysmith> pass =
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> ok we need to get something from the backend first
<robbysmith> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> on the backend, open up /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<robbysmith> is this what you need...
<robbysmith> DBUserName=mythtv
<robbysmith> DBName=mythconverg
<robbysmith> DBType=QMYSQL3
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<robbysmith> ok brb
<tgm4883_laptop> we need the password
<tgm4883_laptop> DBPassword="your password here"
<robbysmith> can i add that line?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> it should be in there
<tgm4883_laptop> it might be at the bottom
<robbysmith> those are the only ones not remared out and i dont see the line you said
<robbysmith> also, should DBHostName=localhost?
<tgm4883_laptop> that should be ok
<robbysmith> shoul i add a pass?
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm a little concerned you don't have DBPassword=
<tgm4883_laptop> no don't add pass
<robbysmith> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> it wouldn't help here, and has to be added a different way
<robbysmith> should i log into mysql?
<tgm4883_laptop> can you search the file for Pass
<tgm4883_laptop> just to be sure
<robbysmith> ok...
<robbysmith> wow im an idiot
<robbysmith> it is at the bottom
<robbysmith> ok i see it
<robbysmith> ill try to login with this inf...
<robbysmith> brb
<robbysmith> :) :) :)
<robbysmith> works!
<robbysmith> video anyway
<robbysmith> no sound watching tv?
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> sounds like a hardware issue, drivers or something
<tgm4883_laptop> what hardware?
<robbysmith> so i need a diff tuner for each frontend?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<robbysmith> i started the frontend on the backend and it switched to my hd tuner
<tgm4883_laptop> do you have any sound?
<robbysmith> ill restart front/back then retry remote front brb...
<robbysmith> i think the sound prob is a driver issue on the remote frontend, no biggie i got spares that are compatible
<robbysmith> but now i got reverse tuners,
<robbysmith> started front/back and it went to my default (analog) tuner
<robbysmith> went to remote and started it, and it went to my hd tuner
<robbysmith> looks like hd homerun dont work over 802.1g very well either
<robbysmith> slowmo
<tgm4883_laptop> yea HD over wifi is too slow
<robbysmith> nothing a cable cant fix
<robbysmith> this is sweet
<robbysmith> your the shit
<robbysmith> i been racking my brain all weekend trying to get this going
<tgm4883_laptop> np
<robbysmith> thank you thank you thank you!
<robbysmith> :) :) :)
<robbysmith> i am mythically converged finally!
<robbysmith> now i just got to get it to see my nas
<robbysmith> but i think i can figure that out
<tgm4883_laptop> k
<robbysmith> do you have yours pointing to external storage?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> depending on the NAS, you may have to either mount via NFS or CIFS
<robbysmith> was it hard to get going?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<robbysmith> i got freenas and 3 500s rin raid5
<robbysmith> bout 900gb of storage
<robbysmith> made it usb so i could eventually add 127 drives :)
<robbysmith> ya right
<robbysmith> 3s good for now though
<robbysmith> what nas you use?
<tgm4883_laptop> I actually have most my storage in a seperate fileserver
<tgm4883_laptop> mounted via NFS
<robbysmith> i have that option in freenas, do you recommend that over samba shares?
<tgm4883_laptop> I prefer NFS to SMBFS, but I haven't used the newer CIFS
<robbysmith> need to get a cifs share for my wrt54g maybee ill go that route
<robbysmith> thanks again for your help man
<tgm4883_laptop> np
<driedsponge> hello
<hti_pr1> anyone in here have experience capturing multiple hardware encoded streams simultaneously
<baggar11> hti_pr1 I do
<hti_pr1> any issues with it
<hti_pr1> hd access times?  I assume resource usage is pretty low considering they are hardware encoders
<baggar11> yeah, no problems, work great
<hti_pr1> what kind of hard drives do you run and how many simultaneous streams have you been able to record
<baggar11> Right now, I've only got a 40gb hd, I do mostly OTA HD recording, and I've only got 2 cards
<baggar11> so the most I've recorded at once is 2 HD streams
<baggar11> and no problems
<hti_pr1> sata or pata
<baggar11> pata
<baggar11> you should be fine as long as you've got a decent processor
<Koffa> selected 'dont record this specific showing' and it's recording... <3
<TelnetManta> anyone in here using Hardy yet?
<laga> yeah..
<TelnetManta> oops, got side tracked
<TelnetManta> have you seen high cpu useage by xorg?
<TelnetManta> *usage
<laga> dont think so..
<laga> except when displayconfig-restore was going postal and crashing my second X session
<TelnetManta> I noticed while vnc'd into the box
<TelnetManta> cpu went to nearly 100%
<directhex> used by which process?
<TelnetManta> xorg
<directhex> and when you're *not* using vnc?
<TelnetManta> normal :-)
<directhex> and using which WM?
<TelnetManta> gnome
<directhex> gnome is a DE, not a WM
<TelnetManta> oh hmm
<directhex> as standard on ubuntu, it will use metacity or compiz as its WM
<TelnetManta> sry, compiz
<directhex> so, an opengl-based window manager then
<directhex> so your question is "has anyone else seen high CPU use by xorg when i ask it to draw full-screen opengl windows constantly using software rendering"
<directhex> the answer is "duh"
<TelnetManta> I just hadnt noticed it on my other boxes.... thought I'de ask.
<TelnetManta> but I'll be checking that when I get home to confirm
<c3rb3rus5> is anyone here aware that the settings fir the mceusb2 remote seem to be inaccurate in mythbuntu?
<c3rb3rus5> maybe i'm just setting it wrong
<tgm4883_laptop> c3rb3rus5, what do you mean?
<Kargarian> hey Htiare youthere?
<tgm4883_laptop> Kargarian, no
<c3rb3rus5> tgm4883_laptop: some of hte buttons are not mapped right
<c3rb3rus5> the record button is not mapped at all
<c3rb3rus5> etc
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-04-15
<tgm4883_laptop> c3rb3rus5, please file a bugreport with hardware.conf, lircd.conf and .lircrc
<c3rb3rus5> k
<c3rb3rus5> where is hardware.conf?  /etc/?
<tgm4883_laptop> err, /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<tgm4883_laptop> that or
<tgm4883_laptop> locate hardware.conf
<c3rb3rus5> ok
<Seeker`> someone said they had their remote set up to kill mythfrontend with pkill -9, can anyone remember who it was?
<Kargarian> hey, anyone know the settings for displaying X on a 24" tv. or where I can find it?
<famicom> yeah
<famicom> i do
<Kargarian> Where is that?
<famicom> depends
<Kargarian> xorg.conf
<famicom> drivers, tv ty[e
<famicom> max resolution
<famicom> which connector
<Kargarian> ivtv is the driver
<famicom> yeah and what connection are you using at which resolution
<Kargarian> pvr350 using comp
<Kargarian> not sure the resoultion
<famicom> oh
<famicom> nice
<famicom> Does that card work well?
<Kargarian> yeah
<Kargarian> works great, finally, just need to figure out how to resize x
<Kargarian> i guess i would need to change the mode within xorg.conf for the 350
<famicom> http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Main_Page
<Kargarian> ok i will check that out
<savageone> howdie folks
<savageone> I'm trying to install a secondary backend
<savageone> w/ frontend etc
<savageone> I was originallyu going to just do a frontend to my main box in the living room in my bedroom but I've got a hard drive in here so I figured I'd do a secondary backend because I figured that takes some processing power off the front one?
<savageone> either way, I'm at the poiint where it's asking for the master backends mysql info
<savageone> and I got it from the mysql text time, but it's not taking it
<savageone> and I know it's the right info because it's all in the damned file
<savageone> any ideas why this would happen
<savageone> if I want to mount an nfs share from another machine to this machines mythtv/videos directory what's the syntax for that?
<tgm4883_laptop> savageone, look at ubuntuguide.org
<savageone> thanks
<c3rb3rus5> think that i might be taking the plunge and installing ubuntu on the main comp when 8.04 comes out
<KillerKiwi2005> c3rb3rus5: what are you running now?
<c3rb3rus5> xp x64
<c3rb3rus5> hence... the plunge
<c3rb3rus5> the only thing really keeping me are the games that i rarely play, and the very few win only devices that can most likely be used in a vm
<KillerKiwi2005> only game I play these days is tremulous... but I will be buying sc2 ;)
<KillerKiwi2005> I dont think I have any devices that dont work in ubuntu....
<KillerKiwi2005> even the vodafone 3g card works
<c3rb3rus5> harmony remote, as far as i know, does not work in linux
<KillerKiwi2005> sweet remote.. yeah just run a vm for the odd ball thing like that
<KillerKiwi2005> http://www.phildev.net/phil/blog/index.php?title=harmony_software_for_linux_is_here&more=1&c=1&tb=1&pb=1
<KillerKiwi2005> http://sourceforge.net/projects/harmonycontrol/
<KillerKiwi2005> lol
<KillerKiwi2005> ask and you shall recive
<c3rb3rus5> i see
<c3rb3rus5> the sourceforge link is dead
<c3rb3rus5> there are progs in linux to update / use ipods, right?
<KillerKiwi2005> yes ipods
<KillerKiwi2005> looking at link yes its dead...  try this one http://www.phildev.net/harmony/
<KillerKiwi2005> looks like a nmae change
<KillerKiwi2005> banshee can do ipods i think rythembox can too ipod in synaptic returns quire a few hits
<KillerKiwi2005> Apple do have a tendency to mess with ipod firmware fairly often breaking everything except itunes
<savageone> so when you're setting up a master backend I see it's pretty much required that you do the advanced option since it doesn't assume to setup mysql with the default install to facilitate the whole frontend deal here
<savageone> can I pop the cd in and do a sort of overinstall where it keeps my settings but allows me to change that part of the setup?
<tgm4883_laptop> a standard install should install the FE/BE and a mysql server and set that up
<tgm4883_laptop> ie, on a single system setup, all you should have to do is install the standard install
<KillerKiwi2005> On my older mythtv setups I had to allow mysql to be accessed from a remote machine.. it was locked down to local only by default....
<KillerKiwi2005> maybe check that
<savageone> I'm using the beta of the newest one
<savageone> it's failing on connecting to the mythbackend with all the default stuff
<savageone> I'm not too skilled with the mysql stuff I'm trying to figure out why it's not authenticating
<KillerKiwi2005> try using mysql from the command line
<ahave> i noticed the SAMBA configure already made the smb.conf file for me... could someone explain what the directory mask option is used for?
<KillerKiwi2005> see if you can connect
<savageone> let me ask you this
<savageone> if I can connect to the box from windows with \\mythtv
<savageone> chances are that's it'sm hostname correct
<tgm4883_laptop> savageone, try using the ip
<savageone> not to mention when I run the hostname command that comes up
<savageone> k I'll try that now
<savageone> looks like that might have worked
<savageone> but that's messed up because it didn't work from the frontend cd or any of that
<savageone> currently I'm doing testing with vmware because I got sick of grabbign stuff
<tgm4883_laptop> savageone, did you enable the mysql service in MCC
<savageone> yes
<savageone> I believe so
<savageone> I gotta check
<savageone> I think I'm giving up for the night
<savageone> I'm thinking one other factor is i didn't set up my tuner yet on the backend
<savageone> it's there I just didn't configure it ebcause I don't really watch a lot of tv it's more for my media
<KillerKiwi2005> savageone: setup the tuner you'll be suprised
<savageone> I already had it set up
<savageone> I test every new version I'm like a chronic guinea pig
<savageone> I've used like 7 different mythtv diustros hhehe
<savageone> I'm messing with setting up frontends now I never got the hang of it
<savageone> funny thing is, setting it up with the ip seemed to work
<savageone> amnd I opened my videos here and it's reading them from the master backend
<savageone> I didn't think it would mount the data on it's own, I'm impressed
<savageone> but, my permissions are messed
<savageone> maybe it's just reading these titles from the mysql db and the files aren't really there that's why they won't play? either that or they don't have permission
<KillerKiwi2005> check the /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<KillerKiwi2005> on the backend machine
<savageone> so like I should be able to go to /var/lib/mythtv/videos on the frontend and it should show my videos from the backend there right?
<savageone> since it's supposed to be setup as a mount
<savageone> or is that not how the video manager handles it
<savageone> yeah it's definitely reading the database which is good
<savageone> but it's not mounting the files so I gotta learn that and I've got it down
<KillerKiwi2005> no it streams the video from the backend
<tgm4883_laptop> mythvideo does not stream via the mythtv protocol, you must mount via cifs or nfs first
<KillerKiwi2005> there is mythfuse... or you could just use the samba sharing
<tgm4883_laptop> in .22 it should use the mythtv protocol
<KillerKiwi2005> tgm4883_laptop: then how does toem read it?
<KillerKiwi2005> totem
<savageone> I'm doing samba ususally
<savageone> but what is mythfuse?
<tgm4883_laptop> KillerKiwi2005, explain what you mean?
<KillerKiwi2005> savageone: its called mythtvfs now
<KillerKiwi2005> tgm4883_laptop: totem can view mythtv without mounting anuything
<savageone> yeah I'll just mount
<savageone> I'm mainly using mythvideo
<tgm4883_laptop> KillerKiwi2005, mythvideo != recordings
<savageone> but you're saying the tv shows recorded with the tuner in pvr style are not needing that that's the mysql connection deal right?
<KillerKiwi2005> ahh soryy yes :)
<KillerKiwi2005> yeah i only use recordings
<savageone> I hear ya
<savageone> I'm a collector ;)
<savageone> the new music player is way better
<savageone> it'll get better don't get me wrong but compared to before?
<KillerKiwi2005> yes.. but you cant change the volume when not on the music screen
<savageone> true
<savageone> my volume doesn't work on the music screen at all
<savageone> you could I suppose if you had a receiver setup
<KillerKiwi2005> very anoying...
<savageone> hey man can you give me the syntax to mount a samba share that's at \\mythtv\videos to /var/lib/mythtv/videos
<savageone> I can't remember
<KillerKiwi2005> sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.2/Music /home/dbott/Music -o iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777
<tgm4883_laptop> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288534
<tgm4883_laptop> ^^ depending on what type of authentication you have it should be listed here
<savageone> thanks
<tgm4883_laptop> KillerKiwi2005, I haven't used totem to connect to my backend, how well does it work?
<KillerKiwi2005> tgm4883_laptop: not very it hangs for like 5mins downloading the playlist and thumbnails.. also you cant fastforward or rewind... it does show promise though
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> how do you set it up?  or is it good to go by default?
<KillerKiwi2005> you need to edit some gconf values there is no UI yet
<tgm4883_laptop> ah ok
<KillerKiwi2005> I think you'd call it in trial mode
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll google around and see what I can get
<KillerKiwi2005> ill get the keys if you want them
<tgm4883_laptop> sounds good
<tgm4883_laptop> i've added the extra plugins and activated the mythtv plugin
<tgm4883_laptop> but it doesn't find anything.  Although I haven't setup where to look
<tgm4883_laptop> are those the keys you are talking about?
<KillerKiwi2005> look here http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/images/gconf_editor_totem.preview.png
<KillerKiwi2005> elisa can also stream from a mythbackend
<ahave> i noticed when browsing the program guide.. it takes a LONG time to scroll channels, how can i speed this up?
<savageone> it's workin
<savageone> I'm off to bed fellas
<savageone> thanks for the help!
<tgm4883_laptop> KillerKiwi2005, really?  I didn't think that was possible yet.  Is there an actual mythtv plugin for elisa?
<KillerKiwi2005> no it uses uPnP
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm, this is kinda slow, and it doesn't appear to be any sort of order for the list of shows
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> someone needs to write a proper plugin for it, that would be awesome
<KillerKiwi2005> it cant fast forward etheir though.... if the fixed that and added a schedular id use elisa as my front end
<KillerKiwi2005> tgm4883_laptop: true but I guess it proof of concept that it works
<tgm4883_laptop> well not really.  It is just the upnp portion that is working.  But that works for lots of things
<tgm4883_laptop> The totem thing looks nice, but I get the same functionality from the asx stream and I think I prefer that as it's easier to sort or pick a show
<KillerKiwi2005> yes... but elisa is very nice looking...
<tgm4883_laptop> elisa is nice looking, and with gmyth it is possible to code a plugin for it.  Someone just needs to do it
<KillerKiwi2005> they should just use the mythback end, i cant believe that they really want to write a new schedular multirec etc
<tgm4883_laptop> me neither
<superm1> elisa talks myth?
<superm1> since when?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<superm1> oh
<tgm4883_laptop> elisa talks gstreamer,
<superm1> oh and gstreamer talks myth
<tgm4883_laptop> gmyth libraries for mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> although elisa is a upnp client
<superm1> so it can play myth stuff
<superm1> does it work well?
 * tgm4883_laptop shrugs
<tgm4883_laptop> apparently it only does recordings and music
<superm1> <tgm4883_laptop> hmm, this is kinda slow, and it doesn't appear to be any sort of order for the list of shows
<superm1> :)
<superm1> so is it worth playing with?
<tgm4883_laptop> oh, heh
<tgm4883_laptop> that was directed towards totem
<superm1> oh
<superm1> yeah that too
<superm1> it's kinda silly
<tgm4883_laptop> I don't think the totem plugin is worth it ATM
<superm1> well if gmyth-upnp was in
<superm1> it would have been
<superm1> woah wtf?
<superm1> elisa is in main???
<KillerKiwi2005> elisa is in luanchpad now as well
<tgm4883_laptop> being that i get the same functionality grabbing the asx stream from mythweb
<tgm4883_laptop> it is?
<superm1> yeah it is
<superm1> someone must be planning a product around this
<superm1> or something
<tgm4883_laptop> wouldn't doubt it, it's in UMC isnt' it?
<superm1> oh i bet this is targetted at ubuntu-mobile
<superm1> that's probably why
<superm1> damn slick products
<KillerKiwi2005> that would be slick elisa on a mobile
<superm1> honestly it is a lot more slick than myth
<superm1> interface wise
<KillerKiwi2005> yes.. yes it is
<superm1> wow playing videos and navigating menus at the same time?
<KillerKiwi2005> and it uses all the gnome goodness stack... gstreamer etc
<superm1> crazyness.
<KillerKiwi2005> needs a "good" myth plugin for scheduling etc
<superm1> honestly, if someone came up with some myth stuff for the frontend in this
<superm1> it would make a compelling argument as a frontend
 * tgm4883_laptop doesn't know python
<superm1> ha neat. even a slick youtube plugin
<superm1> i've already crashed it 4 times though just using it
<superm1> so it's not stable yet, but yeah tgm4883, go learn yourself some python
 * tgm4883_laptop is installing it
<superm1> and write a myth plugin for it
<KillerKiwi2005> im sure i've seen a python-mythtv module
<superm1> yeah there are python bindings for libmyth
<superm1> so actually might be more feasible than anticipated
<superm1> man i crashed it hard enough that it won't die from kill -9 though
<KillerKiwi2005> is there a mythlib site?
<superm1> website?
<superm1> what do you mean?
<KillerKiwi2005> http://gmyth.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<superm1> oh that's gmyth yeah
<superm1> gmyth is a third party layer - that's how totem learned to speak myth
<KillerKiwi2005> libmyth is part of mythtv proper?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReports/Elisa
<superm1> interesting they have pylirc
<superm1> which is a python binding to lirc
<KillerKiwi2005> its what gnome-lirc-properties uses...
<KillerKiwi2005> all the parts are there... wierd
<superm1>  well it's not a dependency to gnome-lirc-properties
<KillerKiwi2005> libmyth is all sql statmenets.....
<superm1> but it's meare existance means that we can probably expand mcc to use a remote at some point
<superm1> well libmythtv and libmyth
<superm1> or do you mean gmyth?
<KillerKiwi2005> libmyth python
<superm1> ah
<KillerKiwi2005> no method for scheduling a recording...
<KillerKiwi2005> onyl getting current recordings...
<superm1> well that can be expanded upon
<KillerKiwi2005> yes.. it would have to be
<superm1> well and there is always the fact that we have gloss coming
<superm1> and a mythtv FE in QT4 later this next release
<KillerKiwi2005> is it just my perception or is development speeding up across the board...
<superm1> i think it's just because these were all brought up in the same conversation :)
<superm1> I really think though that someone will need to expand on the myth bindings, or myth is going to fall behind these other projects at some point
<KillerKiwi2005> seems like a lot of new stuff happening
<KillerKiwi2005> ... myth needs a new ui... its starting to look very 90's
<superm1> that's what QT4 is gonna be
<superm1> it really won't compare to clutter i expect though
<KillerKiwi2005> no...
<superm1> ah and gloss can finally do tv too
<superm1> i'll stand by my belief that these separate efforts are bad in general
<superm1> yeah these projects have different goals
<superm1> but this style of development, no one will succeed
<KillerKiwi2005> does gloss use myth?
<superm1> the goal for it is a drop in replacement for myth-frontend
<KillerKiwi2005> thats a big goal
<tgm4883_laptop> on the other hand, if they used the same underlying elements (the backend) they could be very good together
<KillerKiwi2005> what does it use gstreamer?
<superm1> well the problem is that myth's architecture for the backend doesn't bode well with all these projects
<superm1> it doesnt use hal/dbus at all
<superm1> and it doesn't use gstreamer at all
<superm1> just its own integrated ffmpeg
<superm1> and raw access to devices
<superm1> so its not a good community player in that sense
<KillerKiwi2005> its in python as well
<superm1> mythbackend?
<superm1> no it's in C++
<KillerKiwi2005> gloss
<superm1> oh yeah
<KillerKiwi2005> dosnt look like they have done any work on the schedular...
<KillerKiwi2005> gloss should fold into elisa as a plugin
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> that would be the perfect solution
<KillerKiwi2005> dont really need another music player or slideshow... just do the scheduling and playback from mythbackend
<superm1> and in the playback, comm skipping :)
<KillerKiwi2005> guess which bits the easiest ;)
<superm1> well do you see this gloss guy soaking up his pride and doing that though?
<KillerKiwi2005> nope
<superm1> ideal world
<superm1> man
<KillerKiwi2005> ohh... hes got the tv guide http://code.google.com/p/gloss-mc/source/browse/trunk/modules/myth_tv_player/tv_db_controller.py
<tgm4883_laptop> poor guy
<tgm4883_laptop> he's the only one in #gloss
<KillerKiwi2005> lol
<superm1> well the problem with gstreamer as a backend
<superm1> it can only handle v4l2
<superm1> whereas myth can talk firewire, IP tv, network, and directly to some usb devicii
<superm1> in "addition" to v4l2
<KillerKiwi2005> only use gstreamer for mythfrontend
<KillerKiwi2005> leave mythbackend alone
<superm1> well i wonder if that would be enough to rip out all this nasty ffmpeg code that is hardcoded into myth
<KillerKiwi2005> the backend would still need an encoder....
<superm1> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/GMyth
<KillerKiwi2005> but playback would be fixed
<superm1> interesting, so gmyth's goals are a little larger
<KillerKiwi2005> that actaully does what is needed
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> i still don't think it's a proper solution though
<superm1> the way it's implemented at least
<superm1> well if i had a combination of additional time and/or intelligence with gstreamer and/or ffmpeg code, i think that this would be a neat project to uptake: porting gstreamer into myth
<superm1> to rip out as much ffmpeg as possible
<superm1> or at least make it less dependent upon it slowly
<superm1> last time there was a big gaping void missing to me though, a distro resulted out of it
<superm1> i better stop speculating
<tgm4883_laptop> lol
<tgm4883_laptop> no mythgbuntu?
<superm1> well myth already has its gaping holes of the big SQL dependency
<superm1> which is probably more critical
<superm1> and it's tight reliance on things internally to QT, where it shouldnt be
<superm1> making it a behemoth memory wise
<tgm4883_laptop> but no real alternatives
<superm1> that's not the right answer
<superm1> no one has stepped up to clean it up is
<tgm4883_laptop> exactly
<tgm4883_laptop> hopefully that will happen though
<superm1> Scott D. brought  this up on -users actually
<superm1> he's the one who got linux to natively boot and run mythbuntu on his apple tv
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> not sure I could live without my mythbox
<superm1> after the ugly4 dust settles he said he would look through the code and start submitting patches where it needs cleaning
<superm1> what we need to do is find a CS student that needs a senior project
<tgm4883_laptop> heh
<tgm4883_laptop> <--- IS Student
<superm1> and mak... er i mean ask him to get gstreamer used inside myth
<superm1> what's IS mean?
<KillerKiwi2005> yeah... i want to mess with dvb-t on the card but when can I take it down .....
<tgm4883_laptop> Information Systems
<superm1> so that means you need a senior project right?
<tgm4883_laptop> plus all we learn at this school is java
<tgm4883_laptop> already had my senior project
<tgm4883_laptop> basically, IS people are project managers/consultants
<superm1> eh close enough.  most of gstreamer code looks like another language anyway
<superm1> the best example of how to port it over would probably look at totem code for how it can use either xine or gstreamer as a backend
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, here you go http://ooboontoo.blogspot.com/2008/03/gstreamer-with-python-in-qt-learning-by.html
<KillerKiwi2005> kde ppl would probably make noise about (is it phonon?)
<superm1> oh wtf is phnon?
<superm1> is that a gstreamer like thing for KDE?
<KillerKiwi2005> they have an abstration layer over gstreamer....
<KillerKiwi2005> why... i dont know
<superm1> well it blends well with QT stuff it looks like
<superm1> so perhaps that is what it boils down to?
<KillerKiwi2005> i guess so... im not sold on all kde4 stuff yet....
<tgm4883_laptop> BAH!!
<tgm4883_laptop> Head on apply directly to forehead
<janne> I have problen with latest mythtv version.
<janne> Sory my english, The mythbackend is on all the time and th hd light is blinking.
<janne>  and when I start backend I get a errormessage No UPnP backend found.
<janne> and when i install it: Failed to create database (incorrect admin username/password?)
<sebrock> MythVideo doesnt rely on the mythbackend for playing videos right? Its done entierly from the frontend via NFS mount or equal?
<sebrock> because I have wierd MythWeb behavior right now as it tries to access videos trough a frontend NFS mount and not locally...
<Pasteurized> hi all
<Pasteurized> I've found many forum posts about errors while setting up database after mythbuntu install, but no complete answer
<Pasteurized> do you know where this common question is answered ?
<tgm4883_laptop> Pasteurized, did you have a root password setup for mysql?
<Pasteurized> finaly I found this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/Troubleshooting
<Pasteurized> but i dont really know if a should use mythtv or root user
<Pasteurized> what is the most common tgm4883_laptop ?
<directhex> never use root unless you have a damn good reason
<Pasteurized> yep, not a bad idea :)
<Pasteurized> it still doesnt want to connect to the DB ... :/
<Pasteurized> annoying
<sluggervillan> Hello!
<sluggervillan> Wow, I just discovered this version, will it fix my problems with Hapenauge PVR-150
<sluggervillan> I'm stoked, Is there a list of supportted tuners for MythBuntu?
<rhpot1991_laptop> pvr-xxx's should work out of the box
<sluggervillan> rhpot1991_laptop: Thank you!  I was doing some reading it does look so.
<sluggervillan> #, I do have the PVR-1250 too, has anyone had luck with that card?  Discussions on it are conflicted!
<rhpot1991_laptop> my 150 and 350 work painlessly
<sluggervillan> Thats great!
<sluggervillan> Well worse case, I'll remove my 1250 and put the 150 back!    (1250 is PCIe)
<sluggervillan> or just leave them both in the box!
<rhpot1991_laptop> sluggervillan: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_HVR-1250
<sluggervillan> ahhhh, nice, lemme check it!
<rhpot1991_laptop> seems to indicate the digital portion of it is working
<sluggervillan> I use it in windows now, seems to pull in digitals (QAM) right off the line!
<sluggervillan> So I guess that will be good, I'll set the 150 for analog and teh 1250 to snag what it can in digital!  Hummm!
<vavincavent> hi all
<tgm4883_laptop> hi
<vavincavent> i've installed mythbuntu
<vavincavent> but without input card
<vavincavent> just with radeon ve700 graphic card, with tv out
<vavincavent> i have a satellite demodulator
<vavincavent> and i want to put it in my mythvavincaventbox
<vavincavent> witch card can i have for input?
<directhex> you have digital satelite?
<vavincavent> yes
<directhex> and you want to tune into it directly with your pc, or use a set-top box?
<vavincavent> http://worldsat.rtfm.be/contenus.php?id=235
<vavincavent> sorry for my english, i'm french, so ..tune? set-top?
<directhex> that's a set-top box
<directhex> in which case you need 1) to use the analog video output of the set-top box, 2) to get a tv card which can capture that analog output (e.g. a hauppauge pvr150), 3) to use an 'ir blaster' which emulates a tv remote and sends 'change channel' signals to the set-top box when myth needs to change channel
<vavincavent> "ir blaster"??
<directhex> i gave a description already. i don't see why i should repeat myself, nor why you can't google it yourself
<vavincavent> ok sorry
<vavincavent> actually, i put signal tv out by s-video to my set-top box, can i let it like this?
<directhex> i don't understand.
<vavincavent> mythbuntu is connected to my set-up box through peritel convertor/s-video
<vavincavent> set-top box
<directhex> SCART.
<directhex> okay, i'm utterly lost now. what is it exactly you want to do?
<vavincavent> i want to put signal from my set-top box to mythbuntu
<vavincavent> ...
<directhex> <directhex> in which case you need 1) to use the analog video output of the set-top box, 2) to get a tv card which can capture that analog output (e.g. a hauppauge pvr150), 3) to use an 'ir blaster' which emulates a tv remote and sends 'change channel' signals to the set-top box when myth needs to change channel
<vavincavent> ok, when i see what i have to explain, i know how funny is my question!!
<tgm4883_laptop> vavincavent, buy a pvr150, use ir blasting to change the channel
<directhex> but i would personally tune directly into the satellite & skip the set-top box, assuming your contract with your satellite provider allows you to do this
<tgm4883_laptop> ^^ +1
<vavincavent> ok, thanks to all, it's difficult for me to explain and i know difficult to you to understand!!!
<vavincavent> i think i've understood
<directhex> vavincavent, mythtv *is* a set-top box. what you want to do is possible, and many people do it, but mythtv is there to *replace* your set-top box - you would no longer be able to use the functionality of the box without causing problems
<directhex> also, use french if need be. my spelling sucks though
<vavincavent> ahhh
<vavincavent> tu parles français!!
<directhex> je parle francais. je ne l'ecrit pas.
<vavincavent> actuellement mon démodulateur satellite décode les chaines criptées, je ne pense pas pouvoir le faire via la mythbuntubox
<vavincavent> donc je souhaite envoyer le signal du démodulateur vers la mythbuntubox
<directhex> avez-vous une carte pour access aux chaines cyiptees, ou c'est fait illegalement?
<vavincavent> euh, je n'ai pas de carte, ça suffit comme réponse?
<directhex> dans ce cas, c'est la solution deja donne. carte come la hauppauge pvr150, connection svideo, et ir-blaster pour que la boite myth peut changer la chaine.
<vavincavent> ok, merci directhex de tes efforts
<vavincavent> thanks directhex for your explain
<vavincavent> wich differencies betwen pvr150 and pvr150mce
<vavincavent> ?
<directhex> connectors & bundle
<vavincavent> wich one is the best for me?
<directhex> the mce.
<directhex> it comes with an ir blaster
<directhex> (and remote)
<directhex> hm, wait
<directhex> the "150 mce" has no remote at all, the "150 mce kit" has remote with blaster
<directhex> the 150 has remote without blaster
<directhex> confused yet?
<rhpot1991_laptop> the retail 150 box comes with a blaster and hauppauge remote last I got one
<vavincavent> so i choose the one WITH blaster?
<directhex> whatever happens, just make sure you get a blaster
<vavincavent> ok thanks
<vavincavent> i go to bed thanks and good night
<directhex> superm1, you about?
<Kargarian> does anyone know what the screen reoultion should be for displaying X on a 24 inch tv?
<directhex> CRT or LCD?
<rhpot1992> depends on the tv
<Kargarian> crt
<Kargarian> it's an RCA 24" tv
<directhex> for a CRT, 720*576 or 720*480 depending on whether you're in a PAL or NTSC country
<Kargarian> NTsc
<Kargarian> i am
<directhex> note: this is a non-square-pixel resolution, make sure myth knows that the resolution is "wrong" in terms of aspect ratio
<directhex> there's a place to override aspect ratio somewhere in the frontend settings
<Kargarian> what should the aspect ratio be 4:3
<Kargarian> it's not a wide screen or anything just regulr tv
<directhex> then yes, 4:3
<Kargarian> ok also, for some reason, I cannot get it to view on both the tv and monitor, it's either one or the other, any ideas?  Would you mind having a look at my xorg.conf file?
<Henrik_> As were talking about aspect ratio, I have some questions. I have a dvb-t tuner, and when watching a movie or program the picture is somewhat automaticly changed. But it does not use the whole screen. My old dvb box did this, and (zoomed) without destroying the ratio, I have a 16:9 screen.
<directhex> Kargarian, that ability depends on your graphics card and driver
<Kargarian> well i am using the tv tuner card for and video card
<directhex> Henrik_, what resolution are you sending to your tv?
<directhex> answer the question as asked. did i mention your tv card?
<Kargarian> Nvida 5900 xt
<directhex> and the driver?
<Henrik_> directhex, only regular pal, no hd tv or nothing.
<Kargarian> nvida driver for video card
<directhex> Henrik_, so you're pushing 720x576?
<directhex> Kargarian, which of the 5 possible drivers?
<directhex> lord, why is it so hard to help people
<Kargarian> good question.  in the xorg.conf file it just says "nvidia".  how do i find what the video card driver is
<directhex> proprietary driver. good enough.
<Kargarian> ok
<directhex> right. use nvidia-settings to configure multi-screen output
<Henrik_> directhex, how do I know, I have never made any changes after install..
<Kargarian> ok
<Kargarian> let me give that a shot
<Kargarian> thanks
<Henrik_> directhex, where can I check that?
<rogue780> superm1, howdiddlydo
<directhex> xrandr is a good bet. so is xorg.0.log
<Henrik_> directhex, dont even have xorg.0.log or any other xorg.log on my system
<directhex> Henrik_, yes, you do.
<Henrik_> sorry
<directhex> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Henrik_> found it, Xorg.0
<Henrik_> yes
<Henrik_> (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768
<Henrik_> is that what I'm looking for?
<directhex> yes
<directhex> you're using a 4:3 resolution on a 16:9 display
<directhex> you need to be 100% certain that myth is aware of your broken aspect ratio
<directhex> otherwise it'll behave funny on files with odd aspect ratios
<directhex> e.g. add black borders to widescreen shows
<Henrik_> okey do I correct this?
<directhex> it's in the frontend settings somewhere. i forget where exactly
<Henrik_> In the frontend I have entered 16:9
<Henrik_> and off on overide aspect and off on zome
<directhex> bedtime
<Henrik_> okey thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-04-16
<JaminCollins> hoping somene here can help me isolate/correct an oddity I'm seeing in mythweb's upcoming recording interface.  The listing includes two programs from last month.
<JaminCollins> I've checked this using two different browsers to rule out browser cache being the issue... both browsers show the same listing
<MythbuntuGuest47> hey there, I upgraded to hardy within mythbuntu and now if I press any buttons on the keyboard it logs me out of the session and then 30 seconds later logs me back in, any ideas what is going on? My remote will work as does everything else but if I press any button on the keyboard or click on anything with a mouse it does the same thign
<MythbuntuGuest47> *thing
<Tuv0k> sounds like the  default user got borked
<Tuv0k> stick around, you'll be helped soon
<MythbuntuGuest47> alright, thanks
<MythbuntuGuest47> also for SD recordings is it normal for mythtvfrontent to take 70% of the cpu? (  AMD Sempron 1Ghz, 1.5G of ram)
<MythbuntuGuest47> mythtvfrontend is what i ment
<Karger1978> Hey, i tried to do X out though my pvr 350 and all i get on the is an XFace page, i can see my mouse like it's duel montior,  but if i drop and drag any app on it, no work.  Anyone have any ideas
<Karger1978> ?
<Karger1978> no one?
<Karger1978> Anyone here?
<Karger1978> hi
<Karger1978> are you there hit
<Karger1978> hti
<boubbin> i have separate frontend and backend, i can access the media on the backend, but i cant play it, it says "input unreachable" or something like that, what to do ?
<Khonshu3> do you have the network shares setup correctly?   and are they using the same directory location on each machine?
<Khonshu3> sounds like the backend is handing out info on what's available, but that the frontend doesn't have that media available in it's local filesystem, it needs it.
<boubbin> yeah thats prolly it
<boubbin> mythbuntu does not guide through the nfs mounting process ?
<Khonshu3> well, on the mythbuntu wiki there's a document on setting it up, and it does to some degree.  but it don't by default do all the setup.
<boubbin> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/network-file-system.html
<boubbin> i can use this guide ?
<Khonshu3> let me look at that
<Khonshu3> there's a guide available that's specific to myth and mythbuntu I've seen
<boubbin> k, thats prolly better
<Khonshu3> yea, there's not really that much too it
<Khonshu3> just make sure /etc/exports lists the right directory
<Khonshu3> by default
<Khonshu3> it is /var/lib/mythtv
<Khonshu3> share that
<Khonshu3> restart nfs
<Khonshu3> by doing #sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart
<Khonshu3> then mount it on the frontend
<Khonshu3> mount it to the same location, like /var/lib/mythtv again
<boubbin> yeah, if i have added local media to my mythtv, would they be playable if i just share that folder ?
<Khonshu3> let me see if I can find that document fer ya
<boubbin> nope they wont, cause they are on a different folder
<boubbin> i hjave to share that too
<Khonshu3> yea, anything you put in /var/lib/mythtv would then by browsable/watchable on both the backend and the frontend with proper shares
<boubbin> k
<Khonshu3> it needs to have the same file hiarachy
<boubbin> yeah
<Khonshu3> that link you posted will do it for you, it's not myth specific, it don't need be though
<Khonshu3> just share /var/lib/mythtv
<Khonshu3> and mount it to /var/lib/mythtv on your frontend
<Khonshu3> I'm looking for that myth doc though
<Khonshu3> standby
<boubbin> yeah
<boubbin> wheni share my mp3 folder, it will mount it but the folder is empty...
<boubbin> the folder needs to be with permissions 777 ?
<Khonshu2> but it's really not so bad to setup
<Khonshu2> I just got disconnected, for no reason
<boubbin> when i share my mp3 folder, it will mount it but the folder is empty...
<Khonshu2> so you share, by posting in exports, and you restart your nfs server?
<boubbin> yeah
<Khonshu2> aight
<Khonshu2> so you mount, and mount returns with no errors
<Khonshu2> and shows mounted in your mtab?
<Khonshu2> but shows nothing in the mount location?
<boubbin> not in mtab
<boubbin> mount
<boubbin> lists it
<Khonshu2> ahaa
<Khonshu2> well it's in mtab then, in principle
<Khonshu2> mount with no args shows your mtab
<Khonshu2> should anyhow
<Khonshu2> ok, so it does list it?
<boubbin> well its not in mount either :)
<boubbin> nope
<Khonshu2> ahaa
<Khonshu2> ok
<Khonshu2> so it's not getting mounted
<boubbin> when im trying to mount it tells me wrong permission
<Khonshu2> ahaa
<Khonshu2> ok, you must get the uid #'s consistant
<Khonshu2> there's alot of ways to do this
<boubbin> users uid ?
<Khonshu2> yea
<Khonshu2> permissions across nfs are uid assigned
<boubbin> ok, how to chage uid's?
<Khonshu2> I have a user for my mythtv user, and I keep this uid # the same, on my workstation or tv boxes
<boubbin> yeah
<Khonshu2> well, to change the uid/gid on your mp3 directory you chown/chgrp it
<Khonshu2> like run:  chown -R mythtvuser mp3
<Khonshu2> the -R is recursive, picks up the whole dir's permissions
<Khonshu2> and for mythtvuser put whatever user you need
<boubbin> so it wont be owned by my user anymore ?
<Khonshu2> well, it can be
<Khonshu2> like I say, there's several ways to solve it
<Khonshu2> myth needs read access to that di
<Khonshu2> directory
<Khonshu2> you could change owner or just change the group of the mp3's directory
<Khonshu2> that's easy
<Khonshu2> or, just give that directory read rights to everyone
<Khonshu2> like chmod -R 664 mp3_directory
<boubbin> something just happened :)
<boubbin> well i have 1000 uid on both machines..
<Khonshu2> that's good
<Khonshu2> that's the first user # normally
<boubbin> i mean something happened, i got disconnected :)
<Khonshu2> it's the uid I have
<boubbin> yeah so they are identical ?
<Khonshu2> sure
<boubbin> everything should then work as it is now ?
<Khonshu2> so if uid 1000 has read rights on the server to that directory, then when mounted it will have read rights on the frontend
<Khonshu2> seems like
<Khonshu2> if it mounts correctly
<Khonshu2> hangon
<Khonshu2> I bet the permission error you have is host permission
<Khonshu2> in your /etc/exports directory
<Khonshu2> you have to define which hosts can access that share
<boubbin> /lol/a/mp3              192.168.2.5(ro,sync,no_root_squash)
<boubbin> and thats the ip of the machine
<Khonshu2> ok
<boubbin> with the frontend
<Khonshu2> that should be right
<Khonshu2> yea
<Khonshu2> and mount it to /lol/a/mp3 on the frontend too
<boubbin> yeah
<boubbin> 192.168.2.4:/lol/b /lol/b nfs rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr 0 0
<Khonshu2> and assuming a few other things, that should work
<Khonshu2> yea, that looks good
<boubbin> i have this in /var/log/messages
<boubbin> Apr 16 09:04:55 mythbuntu xfdesktop: Trash directory /lol/b/.Trash-1000 exists, but didn't pass the security checks, can't use it
<boubbin> and btw im mounting /lol/a and /lol/b dirs
<boubbin> they have exact same export/fstab entry's
<Khonshu2> yea, I see
<Khonshu2> ok, and mp3's are under 1 of them, /lol/a
<boubbin> can i just remove that /lol/b/.Trash-1000
<Khonshu2> sure
<Khonshu2> .files don't always get permissions passed to them with the same shell commands
<Khonshu2> sometimes, you have to chmod 777 .* or something
<boubbin> didnt help tho :)
<Khonshu2> still no playback
<boubbin> no mounting
<Khonshu2> well well
<Khonshu2> ahaa
<Khonshu2> permission?
<boubbin> yeah
<boubbin> mount.nfs: 192.168.2.4:/lol/b failed, reason given by server: Permission denied
<boubbin> mount.nfs: 192.168.2.4:/lol/a failed, reason given by server: Permission denied
<Khonshu2> tell you what, it may be that that port is blocked by your firewall, I've seen that
<Khonshu2> you could install firestarter and look at that
<boubbin> nmap shows its open..
<boubbin> 2049
<Khonshu2> well it's open
<Khonshu2> yea
<Khonshu2> that's it
<Khonshu2> ok
<Khonshu2> what's your server ip?
<Khonshu2> it's in the same range right?
<boubbin> 192.168.2.4 and 192.168.2.5
<Khonshu2> well that's simple enough
<boubbin> 4 is server
<Khonshu2> aight
<Khonshu2> in your /etc/export file
<Khonshu2> try defining the whole range
<Khonshu2> like 192.168.2.*
<Khonshu2> for the time being
<Khonshu2> are you using the same version of nfs-server and nfs-client?
<boubbin> dont know about that
<boubbin> i just installed them from repo
<boubbin> gutsy and hardy beta
<boubbin> client is gutsy and servere is hardy beta
<boubbin> still no permission
<xukun> Hi all. Is there special tweaks that I need to do with mythbuntu. Becouse When I play dvd movie from hdd , it does not play smooth, I dont know the good word for here but it becomes choppy. I with two different pc with the 7.10 and 8.04 version
<directhex|bsp> xukun, what spec pc? what video driver?
<reychango> buenas
<reychango> disculpen que hable en español, pero es que no domino el ingles
<reychango> alguien de aqui habla español???
<xukun> directhex|bsp, sorry I waited a long time so I left: Its dell inspiron 9300 laptop with centrino 1.8 GHZ with 1GB ram and Ati X300 video card. I also tried a P4 2.0GHz pc with 1,5GB ram and Nvidia 5200 video card
<reychango> como hago para que mythtv muestre la opcion xmltv???
<Seeker`> I know this isn't strictly myth related - what programs can you use to display input from a TV card (RCA connector) in "real time"
<^Willie^> hmmz do the mythbuntu cd run on older systems like k6-3 500mhz ? then i can test my "old" tv card :)
<directhex|bsp> how much RAM?
<^Willie^> 512
<^Willie^> MB
<directhex|bsp> it'll run, but there's no worse combo than a crap tv card AND crap cpu
<directhex|bsp> you can largely offset one with the other
<^Willie^> just for testing ..
<^Willie^> i still have an tv card from Fast media isa card
<directhex|bsp> ^Willie^, well, test away, but remember: "garbage in, garbage out"
<directhex|bsp> ISA?
<directhex|bsp> write it off, that thing won't have the bandwidth to do TV
<^Willie^> tv in tv out vga in vga out audio in and audio out on the card
<^Willie^> 2 mpeg encoder boards are added
<directhex|bsp> oh lord. you're headed into dark waters
<^Willie^> i did get it for free once and never tested it ;)
<directhex|bsp> if it's ISA, then it's over 10 years old. it's worthless.
<^Willie^> directhex|bsp: do you remember the ///Fast multimedia mm20v (movie machine 2)
<^Willie^> directhex|bsp: i wana know where the vga in is good for :)
<^Willie^> philips saa7110 based card
<^Willie^> 13yr old indeed dated from 1995 :)
<directhex|bsp> i'm talking to myself here. i see no point in continuing
<^Willie^> yes and i did ask something i`m interested in.. i`ll buy an new card someday when i have euro`s
<^Willie^> that will not be within 4 weeks
<^Willie^> directhex|bsp: i do not expect to play dvd`s on that system.. i do remember that time i whas working for vobis computers and it whas an hell i know
<^Willie^> but watching analoge tv must be posible without recording
<^Willie^> on windows the did use the vga input for make the vga picture sharper .. in linux it can posible be used for other things 2
<^Willie^> that is what i wana know
<directhex|bsp> watching analog tv without recording is possible without recording, in general, yes - but there are 2 issues
<directhex|bsp> firstly, not with mythtv - mythtv is a PVR, a PVR always records
<^Willie^> ok then myth tv is not wat i want :)
<^Willie^> i`m planning to build one media center and thats it
<directhex|bsp> secondly, there's the little issue of bandwidth. 16-bit ISA gives 5.3MiB/s, whereas a stream of 640x480 images at 25 frames per second needs 22MiB/s
<^Willie^> posible with 2 tv out`s .. one upstairs and the other downstairs via wifi av link including ir
<^Willie^> directhex|bsp: i just wana "test" if the card is supported finaly .
<^Willie^> years ago there whas no linux driver only bsd
<directhex|bsp> ^Willie^, so check the linuxtv site?
<^Willie^> link ?
<directhex|bsp> linuxtv.org
<^Willie^> i did endup 3 options .. freevo/myth/mce .. and geexbox that is based on freevo i guess
<directhex|bsp> none of them will be any good for tv
<directhex|bsp> i mean, utterly terrible. your card cannot handle tv properly.
<directhex|bsp> if you only record at 320x200, then you max out most of the ISA bus - and get image quality to make youtube look embarrassed
 * laga reads the backlog
<^Willie^> directhex|bsp: some pages say`s this card can do up to 60fps .. with his own mpeg encoders
<^Willie^> so no need for isa bus transfer i guess ..
<laga> yeah, but you'll need linux drivers
<laga> maybe you have a friend with an old computer they can donate to the cause?
<^Willie^> directhex|bsp: again and last time .. i`m now up to testing this thing and no money to buy an new pci tv card .. i`ll do that when i have money for that then i stick in in my p4 3ghz HT system with pci-express bus ..
<^Willie^> understand the point ?
<^Willie^> atm no money so no new tv card posible
<directhex|bsp> you can lead a horse to water...
<laga> nobody can prevent you from making yourself unhappy :)
<^Willie^> http://cassy.dfmk.hu/~cassy/drivers/TV/pvrhw.goldfish.org/bttv/bttv-gallery.html
<^Willie^> link to ancient tc cards
<^Willie^> s/tc/tv
 * ^Willie^ things directhex|bsp is not understanding the part  wana test this card on my own 
<laga> well, then just do it :)
<directhex|bsp> then why ask?
<^Willie^> ask if it is supported so i do not have to spend a cdr on it
<iamlindoro_> Hey, does anyone know if I can use my original Creative Labs Video Blaster w/ MythTV on my 486 DX-4?  I got it for 8th grade graduation and I'd hate to waste such a good card.
<iamlindoro_> har har har
<jduggan> lmfao
 * iamlindoro_ melts his computer to slag by remotely associating the words "ISA bus" and "video at modern resolutions/bitrates/color depth"
<^Willie^> iamlindoro_: i guess the will not understand it ;)
<^Willie^> iamlindoro_: like an fast media movie machine 2 card that whas one of the best in his time .. the call it crap today and say it can`t do 60fps but it is designed to do 60fps on isa bus ;)
<^Willie^> card with onboard mpeg n/de coder modules
<Raspberry> is there a document anywhere on the proper way to setup MythBuntu 8.04?
<Raspberry> I want to go by the book so that we can determine what the issue is with my setup
<Raspberry> :)
<Raspberry> or help write the book if there's only preliminary info available
<Tuv0k> mythtv wiki
<Tuv0k> mythbuntu is only a name
<Tuv0k> mythtv is the actual package
<rhpot1991_laptop> Raspberry: http://www.mythbuntu.org/support
<Tuv0k> which leads you right back to the source
<Tuv0k> mythtv
<Tuv0k> the most comprehensive resource for documentation by far
<rhpot1991_laptop> Tuv0k: there is an install doc there, and links to both the mythtv and ubuntu mythtv wiki
<Tuv0k> by far
<Tuv0k> Raspberry, http://www.mythtv.org/modules.php?name=MythInstall
<Tuv0k> don't shortchange yourself
<Tuv0k> Raspberry, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<Tuv0k> everything you could want to know
<Tuv0k> good luck
<tgm4883> Tuv0k, how do those 2 links help anyone install mythbuntu?
<Tuv0k> carry on
<tgm4883> IMO, this would be a much better link http://www.mythbuntu.org/installation_manual
<rhpot1991_laptop> tgm4883: which is in the support link is it not :)
<tgm4883> rhpot1991_laptop, not exactly, mine links to where you can download the installation manual.  The link to that page is in the primary links and you can get to it from any page.
<rhpot1991_laptop> manual is kinda out of date as well though
<tgm4883> yes, the manual is for 7.10.  the 8.04 manual isn't out yet
<Tuv0k> bingo
<Tuv0k> whereas the mythtv docs are proper
<Tuv0k> why is it even an issue?
<rhpot1991_laptop> Tuv0k: except they don't include any MCC stuff
<Tuv0k> fine
<rhpot1991_laptop> and you'd be a fool to setup mythbuntu without it
<rhpot1991_laptop> like reinventing the wheel
<Tuv0k> the guts of mythtv is more important IMHO than the MCC fluff
<Tuv0k> a fool huh?
<rhpot1991_laptop> but MCC does it all for you
<rhpot1991_laptop> yep, a fool :)
<Tuv0k> one could argue MCC is precisely for fools no?
 * rhpot1991_laptop isn't going back to setting all of that up by hand ever
<rhpot1991_laptop> well it simplifies the process
<tgm4883> I go back to the original question  <Raspberry> is there a document anywhere on the proper way to setup MythBuntu 8.04?
<rhpot1991_laptop> if you want control, you should use MCC and then tweak
<tgm4883> it doesn't say exactly what he needs help with
<rhpot1991_laptop> no reason to do that all by hand when you don't need to
<rhpot1991_laptop> tgm4883: also the fact that he is gone
<rhpot1991_laptop> or at least awol
<Tuv0k> and fools require simplicity no? Which is why they are referred to as simpltons?
<tgm4883> for all I know, he needs help with the installer
 * tgm4883 uses Mythbuntu, and doesn't think he is a simpleton
<Tuv0k> tgm4883, I was trying to point him to detailed docs
<Tuv0k> not because you use mythbuntu, which is just packaging
<tgm4883> I use MCC too
<Tuv0k> but was address the assinine comment directed towards me
<Tuv0k> I do to
<rhpot1991_laptop> MCC just simplifies the package installation and configuration, its the same as doing it via apt
<Tuv0k> but I installed mythtv before I even knew there was MCC
<Tuv0k> and MCC has failed me before when I could have just as easily used mythtv-setup
<rhpot1991_laptop> Tuv0k: installing via apt isn't much different, I am talking about the old days of installing by hand and building lirc by hand and so on
<rhpot1991_laptop> ummmm, mythtv-setup is still needed even if you are using MCC
<Tuv0k> uhmm of course
<Raspberry> Tuv0k: I followed the instructions: http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-1.html#ss1.3
<Tuv0k> yeah
<Raspberry> Tuv0k: I've been to mythtv.org -- all of the instructions I found were for 7.10 or prior -- I had no problems with MythTV on 7.10 ... but 8.04 is a new beast entirely
<Tuv0k> mythtv does not do ubuntu verson
<Tuv0k> mythtv is either .20
<Tuv0k> or .21
<Tuv0k> 8.04 uses .21
<Tuv0k> the mythtv site has updated documents for the latest version of mythtv which is .21
<Tuv0k> what are you having trouble with?
<Raspberry> mythtv won't run full screen
<Tuv0k> thats weird
<Raspberry> it runs like a window where the panels are visible but without a title bar
<Raspberry> compiz is not installed
<Raspberry> it doesn't matter if it's a new or existing user account (deleted the entire home directory)
<Raspberry> nvidia FX5200 card
<Raspberry> worked fine with MythTV and 7.10
<Raspberry> I've opened a bug on it
<Raspberry> but I thought I'd do some more testing
<Tuv0k> have you looked into mthtv-setup where runing mythtv in window or non windowed is adjusted?
<Raspberry> I've looked at it under appearance -> run TV / GUI separate
<Raspberry> but not with "mythtv-setup"
<Raspberry> that's why I'm trying to find out what the actual instructions are
<Raspberry> I've run mythfrontend --reset
<Raspberry> that didn't fix it
<Raspberry> changed the Theme, but that was abou tit
<Raspberry> with 7.10 I used ubuntu-mythtv-frontend and had no problems everything just worked
<Raspberry> now I'm told that that is the wrong way to do things
<Tuv0k> http://mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-22.html
<Raspberry> so I uninstalled it and created a brand new user account
<Tuv0k> ctrl-f and search that page for "fullscreen"
<Raspberry> this stuff
<Raspberry>     # TV fullscreen mode or DVD fullscreen output.
<Raspberry> for the xorg.conf file?
<Tuv0k> yup
<Tuv0k> see if that helps
<Raspberry> I have all that setup
<Raspberry> I've tried a new xorg.conf ... no dice
<Raspberry> my old one from 7.10 wasn't overwritten
<Raspberry> and it displays full screen video fine with VLC or Mplayer
<Raspberry> but not with MythTV
<Raspberry> I think it has to do with how MythTV figures out that it's full screen
<Tuv0k> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/User_Manual:Detailed_configuration_Frontend#Screen_settings
<Raspberry> i'll try manually adjusting GUI width and height and see if that fixes it
<Raspberry> i've gotta run, but thx!
<Tuv0k> np
<linuxnewbie_> hi there
<linuxnewbie_> got a little problem with my mythbuntu
<linuxnewbie_> installed it with wlan, and now i want to change to lan
<linuxnewbie_> but it wont work
<linuxnewbie_> someome here, who know where to find a howto
<linuxnewbie_> or do i have to install my mythbuntu complete new
<linuxnewbie_> someone here?
<Tuv0k> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<linuxnewbie_> sorry, im for the first time in such an irc channel
<Tuv0k> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Tuv0k> no worries
<Tuv0k> stick around
<Tuv0k> there are people here who will be more than happy to walk you through
<linuxnewbie_> ok, thought someone is here with the same problem, or someone with a solution
<Tuv0k> someone has a solution
<Tuv0k> they may be away though
<Tuv0k> your issue is not mythbuntu specific however
<Tuv0k> seems gerneally network related
<Tuv0k> I really don't understand your problem
<linuxnewbie_> so, i installed a mythbuntu with only wlan connection
<linuxnewbie_> and i connected from a frontend to that mythbuntu backend via wlan
<linuxnewbie_> and it worked
<linuxnewbie_> but sometimes the video stopped
<linuxnewbie_> so i wanted to try out, to connect the frontend with the backend via lan
<rhpot1991_laptop> linuxnewbie_: make the lan have the same IP as your wlan had, and it should all work
<linuxnewbie_> i tried it, but it doesnt work
<linuxnewbie_> maybe it depends, because i use static ip
<linuxnewbie_> i could ping each computer
<rhpot1991_laptop> check your logs /var/log/mythtv on the box thats failing to connect
<linuxnewbie_> and it works, but i could not connect to ssl or mysql or something like that
<rhpot1991_laptop> if it worked over wifi, it should be as simple as giving the lan the IP that wifi had
<rhpot1991_laptop> make sure wifi isn't hogging the IP still
<linuxnewbie_> via wifi i got my ip over a dhcp-server.
<Tuv0k> check the hosts file as well
<linuxnewbie_> i plugged out the wlan-stick
<Tuv0k> uuse the boxes name, it should resolve to its current ip
<rhpot1991_laptop> well if you are doing a BE and FE on different boxes I don't know why you wouldn't do a static IP
<linuxnewbie_> yeah i gave it a try with static ips, but it doesnt work, dont know why
<linuxnewbie_> i used exactly the same ips
<rhpot1991_laptop> look in the logs to see why
<linuxnewbie_> in the message logs?
<rhpot1991_laptop> (2:56:16 PM) rhpot1991_laptop: check your logs /var/log/mythtv on the box thats failing to connect
<linuxnewbie_> hmmmm, nothing special in the logs,, try to connect and such things.......found out, that the backends mac adress is ff.ff.ff.ff.ff   cant be right
<linuxnewbie_> maybe i got a hardware problem
<linuxnewbie_> but why can i ping the ip of the backend
<linuxnewbie_> hmmmmm
<linuxnewbie_> how do i manually change my default network device in mythbuntu
<linuxnewbie_> hmm
<Seeker`> I've lost sound in mythtv. I have a PVR150, and the image displays fine, but there is no sound with it
<Seeker`> I do get noise out if I do  "cat /dev/urandom | aplay", so I know that the soundcard is working
<tgm4883_laptop> do you get sound if you play a recording outside of myth?
<Seeker`> tgm4883_laptop: If I play an .avi copied over from another computer, yes
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, but what if you play a recording from your pvr150 outside of mythtv?
<tgm4883_laptop> like in vlc or totem
<Seeker`> The sound was working previously btw, and if i play a recording when sound was working inside mythtv, the sound does work
<tgm4883_laptop> so it sounds like the pvr150
<tgm4883_laptop> how is it receiving signal?
<Seeker`> it is plugged in to the coax lead
<Seeker`> I did connect up my wii earlier to the composite connection
<Seeker`> which meant that I had to change which input was /dev/video0 with v4l2ctl or something, but I have changed that back
<tgm4883_laptop> did you change the audio at all?
<Seeker`> no
<Seeker`> the script I used to switch them starts a new instance of "aplay", but that is it
<tgm4883_laptop> can you post the script
<Seeker`> tgm4883_laptop: http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/847
<Seeker`> I have restarted since I last ran that
<tgm4883_laptop> have you tried the set-audio-input ?
<tgm4883_laptop> what does this output
<tgm4883_laptop> v4l2-ctl --list-audio-inputs
<Seeker`> http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/848
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> I wonder if "v4l2-ctl --set-audio-input=0" would help
<tgm4883_laptop> before we do that
<tgm4883_laptop> can you pastbin the output of
<tgm4883_laptop> dmesg | grep ivtv
<Seeker`> tgm4883_laptop: I have already done the set input
<Seeker`> http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/849
<tgm4883_laptop> just to check one more thing.  Is there audio if you "cat /dev/video0 > test.mpg"
<Seeker`> tgm4883_laptop: no
<tgm4883_laptop> k
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<BobSlob> Anyone wanna help me with lirc... I having a hell of a time
<BobSlob> I download a lircrc file (from the online generator) and now i'm lost as to what i do with it
<Seeker`> BobSlob: put it in .mythtv/lircrc
<Seeker`> I think it is there anyway, then you will need to restart lirc and mythfrnotend, in that order
<BobSlob> ahh
<tgm4883_laptop> Seeker`, is this 7.10 or 8.04?
<Seeker`> tgm4883_laptop: 8.04
<BobSlob> stupid me... what where is .mythtv/lircrc
<Seeker`> tgm4883_laptop: probably should have said that earlier
<BobSlob> i'm still new to linux =P
<Seeker`> BobSlob: In your home directory
<tgm4883_laptop> BobSlob, ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<Seeker`> /home/"username"/.mythtv/lircrc
<BobSlob> cd .mythtv
<BobSlob> haha
<Seeker`> BobSlob: Provided you are using 7.10
<tgm4883_laptop> Seeker`, also, can you try live tv in myth, then exit and pastebin your mythbackend.log
<BobSlob> so i can just overwrite it fine... or manually paste it in?
<Seeker`> tgm4883_laptop: http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/850
<tgm4883_laptop> Seeker`, also, are you wd5iyt  on the forums?
<BobSlob> hmm
<BobSlob> now it doesnt work at all
<tgm4883_laptop> BobSlob, that makes it sound like it was working before?
<BobSlob> it was... just wrong buttons
<tgm4883_laptop> ^^ is key info
<tgm4883_laptop> did you restart lirc and mythfrontend?
<BobSlob> i rebooted the whole computer
<tgm4883_laptop> Seeker`, the only thing I have found relating to your problem is that the hard drive may be going bad
<tgm4883_laptop> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=756836
<tgm4883_laptop> BobSlob, what remote?
<BobSlob> crap
<BobSlob> maybe i was supposed to download the lircd.conf aswell?
<BobSlob> tgm4883_laptop: mce2 model 1039
<tgm4883_laptop> ..
<tgm4883_laptop> what buttons are not working right?
<BobSlob> most
<BobSlob> the number buttons work good
<tgm4883_laptop> and you used MCC to set the remote up?
<BobSlob> during install... it just let me pick the driver... nothing more
<Seeker`> tgm4883_laptop: I am not wd5iyt on the forums
<Seeker`> tgm4883_laptop: I am not getting any of those errors
<tgm4883_laptop> Bollocks!, you are too
<tgm4883_laptop> it's in the pastebin you posted
<tgm4883_laptop> sata or pata?
<Seeker`> PATA
<Seeker`> I meant I'm not getting the hard drive errors
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, i'd check your DMA settings first, see if it has auto scaled back
<tgm4883_laptop> you mean the hard drive errors other than buffer overflow?
<Seeker`> the other guy was gettting media errors
<tgm4883_laptop> anyway..... see if your hard drive is set to dma 5
 * tgm4883_laptop points out that the reason for your buffer overflow errors is that your computer is writing content to the hard drive slower than the buffer is filling up.
<BobSlob> anyone know where lircd.conf goes? =P
<Seeker`> tgm4883_laptop: how do I check that?
<thoraxe> anyone in here using a pvr150 and have their remote working?  i'm having some issues... i can cat lirc0 and see stuff coming in but suddenly irw isn't working at all and there are weird messages in dmesg
<Seeker`> thoraxe: what remote?
<tgm4883_laptop> Seeker`, do  sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda then post output
<thoraxe> erm... i'm not sure if it's silver or grey... lemme see if i can find a pic
<tgm4883_laptop> make sure that /dev/XXX is your drive
<thoraxe> http://www.hauppauge.com/images/pvr150_board+remote-b.jpg <-- this one
<tgm4883_laptop> Seeker`, also, post the output of sudo hdparm -i /dev/sda
<Seeker`> /dev/sdb: Timing cached reads:   918 MB in  2.00 seconds = 458.32 MB/sec Timing buffered disk reads:  166 MB in  3.00 seconds =  55.25 MB/sec
<thoraxe> lircd is running.  irw just worked but no dice
<thoraxe> meaning it ran but not showing any input
<Seeker`> http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/851
<tgm4883_laptop> Seeker`, what do you do on sda?
<Seeker`> tgm4883_laptop: Myth is running on sda
<Seeker`> sdb is one big partition for storage
<tgm4883_laptop> k
<Seeker`> I have a storage group covering part of sda1 and all of sdb1
<Seeker`> sda1 has been full for a while, the last few days worth of recordings have been on sdb1
<tgm4883_laptop> ah ok
<thoraxe> i think i need to switch my lircd config for this hauppauge remote maybe?
<tgm4883_laptop> are they on the same IDE cable?
<Seeker`> yeah
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<thoraxe> so looking at the hauppauge lircd.conf and looking at output from mode2 i am not really sure why irw isn't registering any commands coming in?
<thoraxe> i pressed "1" with mode2 and saw code 0x1781 and that shows up in the lircd hauppauge configs.... any ideas?
<Seeker`> the other annoying thing is that you cant turn off the buffering so that it displays straight from the card, which prevents you from using games consoles with it
<tgm4883_laptop> Seeker`, actually that is the writing to and playing back from the hard drive doing that
<BobSlob> sigh
<BobSlob> i dunno what i screwed up
<BobSlob> remote doesnt work at all now
<thoraxe> BobSlob: i'm having remote probs too
<thoraxe> and i just crashed the lirc config... ha.
<BobSlob> mine was kinda working (buttons were all screwed up) so i downloaded configs, and now it doesnt work at all
<thoraxe> i've got a pvr150 and i think it's just loading the wrong button codes
<BobSlob> and... i dunno what to do now =P
<thoraxe> ya me either hehe
<BobSlob> how do i test if lirc is even running
<thoraxe> ps aux | grep lirc
<thoraxe> you should see lircd
<BobSlob> okay.. that i do
<thoraxe> do ls /dev/lirc* what do you see
<BobSlob> /dev/lirc0 and /dev/lircd
<thoraxe> ok lookin good
<BobSlob> when i do a mode2.... i get /dev/lirc isnt there
<thoraxe> yeah, cuz it's not
<Seeker`> thoraxe: that is what I meant by buffering :)
<thoraxe> you have to specify /dev/lirc0
<Seeker`> woops, wrong tab complete
<thoraxe> Seeker`: ??? haha
<thoraxe> BobSlob: sudo mode2 -d /dev/lirc0
<BobSlob> okay.... its receiving signals
<thoraxe> yeah, so is mine
<thoraxe> but when you do irw and prses buttons nothing happens
<thoraxe> which leads me to believe it's not figuring out the right codes that are coming in
<BobSlob> whats irw?
<thoraxe> like it's using the wrong section of the lirc conf or something
<thoraxe> irw shows you the keypress that you get from an incoming ir code
<thoraxe> but for me it doesn't show anything
<thoraxe> even though mode2 shows codes
<BobSlob> i see
<BobSlob> the command just irw?
<thoraxe> ype
<BobSlob> "connection refused"
<BobSlob> is what i get
<thoraxe> yeah i got that once too
<thoraxe> then i rebooted
<thoraxe> sometimes jacking with the /dev/lirc0 pisses off irw
<thoraxe> haha
<BobSlob> can i just restart lirc?
<BobSlob> if so. how? =D
<thoraxe> um
<thoraxe> maybe?
<thoraxe> sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart ?
<thoraxe> no idea if that will work correctly though
<thoraxe> you're at about the same point i am
<thoraxe> brb girlfriend home
<BobSlob> alright
<BobSlob> same thing... i type irw and get nothing
<Seeker`> tgm4883_laptop: fixed it :D Had to play with the v4l settings
<thoraxe> yeah.  i dunno how lirc figures out which section of the conf to use
<thoraxe> cuz i can find the mode2 codes in my conf
<thoraxe> for example my code for the 1 button is 1781 which is in the conf, but it's under hauppauge_350 and there is no hauppauge_150 section
<thoraxe> so i'm wonderinfg if that's a problem
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<BobSlob> i dunno.. i downloaded some pre-made configs and thats when everything went to hell
<thoraxe> go back to old configs?
<Seeker`> tgm4883_laptop: GAH! its disappeared again
<BobSlob> didnt save =D
<tgm4883_laptop> Seeker`, what did you do?
<Seeker`> tgm4883_laptop: changed channel
<Seeker`> v4l2-ctl --log-status
<Seeker`> was showing the audio processor as stopped and muted
<Seeker`> so I unmuted it, and then the sound worked
<tgm4883_laptop> what happens if you change back to the other channel?
<Seeker`> restart seems to have fixed it
<Seeker`> cna change to each channel, and the sound still works
<Seeker`> you really should be able to turn off the "write to hard drive" part
<Seeker`> even if it is for whole inputs at a time (e.g. composite 1)
<tgm4883_laptop> Seeker`, IIRC, you can't because of hardware reasons
<Seeker`> tgm4883_laptop: what hardware reasons?
<tgm4883_laptop> not sure off the top of my head, but it's the same reason that you can't watch directly from the card.  the content has to be written somewhere first.  IIRC, it's that way with ALL hardware encoder cards
<jduggan> i thought you could open the device directly, without needing to write?
<Seeker`> tgm4883_laptop: I can play a game console through the card, but I have to fiddle with v4l stuff and use mplayer
<Seeker`> tgm4883_laptop: Which is what caused the no sound problem
<thoraxe> weird it looks like lirc is trying to start 3 times
<thoraxe> hm, yeah, it's gotta be something with the lirc config
<thoraxe> how do you specify which remote is being used?
<thoraxe> the files in .lirc seem to have settings for all the remotes, but lircd.conf ALSO has codes for multiple remotes
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-04-17
<Seeker`> is there a specific key that will quit mythfrontend?
<darthanubis> Seeker`, you can program one
<darthanubis> its an excercise I have avoided though
<darthanubis> you can program your remotes power button to do the trick, by using mythtv-setup
<Seeker`> ah, cool
<Seeker`> managed to steal someone script to start a new instace if one isn't already running, or to kill any existing ones
<superm1> hit esc and pick exit?
<a1fa> wwww
<a1fa> whats uppppppp
<ahave> is there a reason why the program guide will slow down between channels? I am using schedules direct and have already downloaded 2weeks of showings..
<a1fa> how often do you guys upgrade 8.04?
<a1fa> it seems like new shit comes up every day
<superm1> well bugs keep getting fixed :)
<a1fa> :P
<a1fa> tru
<a1fa> so far, i like it
<abarbaccia> ﻿anyone use a HVR 1300/1600/1800?
<bob-linux> has anyone had the new beta act as if it is its first boot every time it starts up
<bob-linux> ?
<superm1> bob-linux, if you installed VNC during installer
<superm1> there was a big bug with it
<superm1> reinstall without VNC and activate it after you do the updates
<bob-linux> o ok
<bob-linux> gotcha
<bob-linux> thanks
<superm1> fyi its fixed in the RC which is coming out in a day or two
<superm1> so if you can hold off until the weekend you can install from that
<superm1> and avoid doing many many updates
<bob-linux> alrighty
<bob-linux> ill get the rc in a few days then
<a1fa> lol
<a1fa> :P
<^Willie^> hi there
<^Willie^> what release of your cd`s do work ?
<^Willie^> i get an unreadable kernel dump right afther hitting enter to boot the cd or install and i did expect an livecd not install
<directhex|bsp> this is on your k6?
<^Willie^> no p4 2.4Ghz 533fsb system
<^Willie^> i did expect it whas i386 so must not be an problem at k6
<^Willie^> mythbuntu-7.10-i386.iso  <-
<directhex|bsp> ought to work
<^Willie^> jup i did not expect something else..
<^Willie^> will try mythknoppix then .. thnx for whasting time
<directhex|bsp> knoppmyth, and without a bug report bugs are rather hard to fix. also, there's 8.04 beta cds available
<directhex|bsp> generally speaking, a nasty kernel dump on boot signifies some problem with your hardware, but without some actual detail, that's merely conjecture
<^Willie^> yes and your not helping me why this fuck cd is not booting and start arguing about the damn k6 notice from yesterday
<^Willie^> don`t understand me wrong i did expect mythbuntu like kbuntu
<^Willie^> there is no hardware failure  !!
<^Willie^> posible your kernels can`t handle systems with multiple video cards ..
<directhex|bsp> THEN GIVE SOME BLOODY DETAIL
<directhex|bsp> you think "it no worky :'(" is sufficient to diagnose an issue?
<^Willie^> how if i can`t ssh the box and the mem drump is only mem addresses without any word detail on a 24x24 console
<^Willie^> did replace the sis onboard for an ati 9200 already did not fic anything
<directhex|bsp> at what stage? how far does it go? which cd? did you check the md5sum before burning it?
<^Willie^> afther hitting enter in the boot loader
<directhex|bsp> before or after installation?
<^Willie^> how must i know .. i told you RIGHT afther the BOOTLOADER
<^Willie^> what more detail do you wana know that i do not get on my screen ?
<^Willie^> gentoo debian and suse live cd`s never crash at that box nor the others nor the damn k6 crap
<^Willie^> i did know ubuntu sucks but this is rediculous
<directhex|bsp> are you getting a kernel dump booting from the cd itself, or from the hard disk?
<^Willie^> looks like it isnt an live cd but iunstall cd
<^Willie^> fucking cd
<directhex|bsp> right. isolinux then.
<^Willie^> no hd in the system and won`t be .. live cd must be able to run without disk
<directhex|bsp> how quickly does the kernel dump appear? instantly?
<^Willie^> within 5 sec
<^Willie^> asus p4sp-mx board with p4 2.4Ghz intel cpu ..
<^Willie^> and yes it is an sis chipset supported by the mosth distro`s don`t go tell me that is the problem
<directhex|bsp> you verified that your cd downloaded & burnt correctly, by verifying the md5sum?
<^Willie^> yes k3b do that
<directhex|bsp> how much RAM does the machine have?
<^Willie^> 512mb ddr ram
<^Willie^> new enuf ?
<directhex|bsp> enough for the cd to work, in theory, yes.
<directhex|bsp> i'm not finding any reports of problems with the ubuntu kernels and that motherboard or chipset. have you tried the 8.04 beta cd?
<^Willie^> nope whas not the first release that come on my screen as current and must work..
<directhex|bsp> have you booted any other *buntu 7.10 discs on that pc, such as kubuntu or ubuntu?
<^Willie^> i hate debian thats why i use gentoo ..
<^Willie^> why would i ever use ubuntu then if i compile my own distro`s ?
<directhex|bsp> so why are you here?
<^Willie^> nice freevo live cd show me an nice kernel dump afther loading smp on an p4 that must not be an problem ..
<^Willie^> i did expect that cd to work like kbuntu did last year
<directhex|bsp> was that kubuntu 7.10?
<^Willie^> how must i know it is 12 months ago
<^Willie^> the part that i as user whas able to manage the root password whas not ok to me
<^Willie^> posible your mythbuntu cd is compiled with the wrong compiler useflags
<^Willie^> -mtune / -march
<^Willie^> # -mcpu=<cpu-type> means optimize code for the particular type of CPU without
<^Willie^> # breaking compatibility with other CPUs.
<^Willie^> -march will break
<directhex|bsp> 1) it's not my cd, 2) there should be nothing missing for use on a pentium 4 (but there would be on a k6, hence mentioning it) 3) mythbuntu uses the same kernel as every *buntu, hence REPEATEDLY checking whether another cd with the same kernel works
<^Willie^> only diff i notice the all crash afther smp stuff so the are compiled with -march and not -mtune so don`t call it i386 then
<^Willie^> gentoo live cd works fine even the desktop area
<directhex|bsp> i386 is used as the name for historic reasons. you're right that it will not work on a 386 cpu.
<^Willie^> not even on i586 i guess
<^Willie^> do the ppl who make those cd`s know what the are doing anyway ?
<directhex|bsp> 586 with CMOV (which is most chips)
<directhex|bsp> they know what they're doing more than you. you seem to understand little about the meaning of the compiler flags you wave about, nor how the cds are made
<^Willie^> directhex|bsp: start reading the gentoo setup manual please and stfu
<^Willie^> stage1 btw
<directhex|bsp> you have absolutely no desire to fix your problems or find a solution, as evidenced by your refusal to try and find a solution - you just want to bitch
<^Willie^> and own livecd builds that work
<sebrock> will we se mythbuntu at the same time Hardy is released?
<manos21> Hi. I'm trying to setup mythtv but I'm getting the message "cannot login to database"
<Keithamus> Hey guys, I'm trying to install a Nova T 500 PCI, on a fresh 8.04 mythbuntu installation, but Im a bit of a noob at all of this, wondering if anyone can help.
<nubar> Hi I have been trying to get Linux MCE running for too long with no avail and was interested in mythbuntu as a replacement but I have a few questions
<nubar> First I was wondering with the diskless frontend, If I would be able to use my PVR tuner cards that are in my HTPC?
<nubar> I mean can the diskless image be built so that I can record with the hardware in my HTPC?
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> nubar, I would think yes, but let me check with the dev on that
<nubar> Also is there any definative documentation for setting up the diskless images on mythbuntu?  I realize that 8.04 is still in Beta...
<tgm4883_laptop> IIRC, it's pretty straight forward.  There is a thread about it on the forum too.  It's in the testing sticky
<nubar> I will check out the thread in my spare time.  In the meantime I am going to try MCE one more time before 8.04's official release.  I will leave this window open throughout the day is anyone comes up with an answer to hardware support with the diskless images.  Thanks
<nubar> Oh yeah, I have one more question....
<nubar> I was wondering if anyone has had any luck using an ipod touch as a remote for mythbuntu?
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, ^^
<rhpot1991_laptop> nubar: you can try doing it with mythweb, it has a remote page in there
<rhpot1991_laptop> we have a blueprint open to make a fancy app to use an iPhon/iPod touch as a remote, so maybe that will come along in the future
<nubar> Thanks again for the help.  I am excited to see how mythbuntu progresses since it seems to be closer aligned to ubuntu--->greater end user support than MCE...
<Stemming78> can someone help me with configuring my wireless device?  Have a DIR-655 that is unstable (WPA2) and need to disable security.
<cosmic_> hi @ all
<Stemming78> Not sure how to configure /etc/network/interfaces
<cosmic_> what do you wanna now about it ?
<Stemming78> Trying to configure /etc/network/interfaces without security...
<cosmic_> what do you mean with : without security ? , sorry my english isent that good
<Stemming78> yah! no security....   Have a router that is showing errors (wireless) and think WPA or WPA2 may be the problem
<Stemming78> Disable WEP, WPA, and WPA2
<Stemming78> Hence, and open connection without any encryption
<cosmic_> could you paste me your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<sebrock> is mythbuntu 8.04 expected to be released at the same time Ubuntu 8.04?
<Stemming78> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7313/
<cosmic_> do you have dhcp ?
<Stemming78> Router is handing out DHCP
<cosmic_> mom plz
<Stemming78> cosmic_: back in 10 minutes
<cosmic_> Stemming78: Did you try something like this ? : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7315/
<rwn_> hallo laga
<rwn_> haste kurz zeit
<rwn_> has anyone the problem with HAL Error, Kernel 14,15,16, no  Network, Backend and so on, sorry for my bad English
<laga> rwn_: am besten machst du ein update auf die aktuellsten versionen der pakete
<rwn_> mythbuntu 8.04 run´s only with kernel 12
<laga> rwn_: update everything to the latest version
<rwn_> lol
<rwn_> hab ich doch
<rwn_> alles auf dem neuseten stand
<laga> _alles_?
<rwn_> denke doch
<rwn_> heute kamm nicht s mehr
<laga> inklusive linux-ubuntu-modules und linux-restricted-modules?
<rwn_> kam
<rwn_> was soll ich machen
<rwn_> er bietet mir nichts mehr an
<rwn_> mit dem 12er läuft es auch fast  perfekt
<laga> rwn_: das schon gesehen? https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/215713
<rwn_> jetzt schon
<rwn_> aber ich habe deisen chip nicht
<rwn_> diesen
<rwn_> nova s-plus
<rwn_> also cx88
<laga> könnte ja trotzdem was damit zu tun haben
<rwn_> könnte, das ich davon nicht viel verstehe, snd_pcm
<rwn_> das mault er eventuell an
<rwn_> blacklistet hilft auch nicht
<rwn_> oder ich weiss nicht wie?
<laga> naja, ich habe keine logs von dir gesehen, also kann ich das nicht beurteilen. am besten meldest du einen bug
<rwn_> toll melde einen bug mit der Sprache di du nicht kannst
<rwn_> für mich liegt es eindeutig am kernel
<rwn_> zumal es mit dem 16er rt auch geht, bis auf das Video
<laga> dein english wird wohl reichen für einen einfachen bug report?
<rwn_> vielleicht, nur das Halproblem ist ja bekannt
<laga> ja, aber du behauptest ja es läge an etwas anderem..
<rwn_> genauso wie das problem noch mit dem theme withglass besteht
<laga> whithglass?
<rwn_> ich behaupte gar nichts, kann ich ja auch nicht, sind nur feststellungen
<rwn_> da ich anfanger bion
<rwn_> bin
<laga> und es war letzten endes kein problem mit HAL, sondern im kernel
<rwn_> naja der 12er läuft und der 16 rt auch ohne hal problem
<laga> o_O
<cosmic_> is there anyone who uses zsnens on mythbuntu 64 bit ?
<cosmic_> zsnes
<cosmic_> cu @ all
<laga> nubar: you asked about diskless? yeah, it's possible to run a backend on a diskless client, although it's completely untested. make sure your recordings directory ison an NFS share or on a hard disk, though
<bobcallaway> hello
<Seeker`> hi
<bobcallaway> I have a problem with my hauppauge card can anyone help me?
<Seeker`> bobcallaway: what problems?
<thoraxe> bleh so the remote is working (i think because i disabled blaster) and i finally hook it up to the tv, update the ati driver so i can use tv out... and now as soon as i enter live tv it freezes
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-04-18
<Tu13es> hmm
<Tu13es> so, I've got a Mac Mini that's running gutsy
<Tu13es> I figure I should hook it up to my TV as some sort of media server/player
<Tu13es> will mythbuntu be something similar to FrontRow?
<Killerkiwi> Tu13es: from what i know about frontrow myth will do a lot more
<Tu13es> heh, I don't doubt that, FrontRow is pretty crippled
<Tu13es> it is very pretty, though
<Killerkiwi> elisa is pretty... but it dosnt have pvr.. yet
<Tu13es> I don't have a TV tuner
<Tu13es> if that means anything
<Killerkiwi> so you just want a music player / photo storage?....
<Killerkiwi> or are you going to buy a tunrer?
<Tu13es> music/video/photo pretty much
<Tu13es> I've got a Tivo for recording TV
<c3rb3rus5> so is there any particular reason that mytharchive does not like my machine? i am trying to burn 2 shows with cutlists to dvd
<c3rb3rus5> standard def
<c3rb3rus5> mpeg2 since they were recorded from firewire
<c3rb3rus5> and mythtranscode fails to remove commercials
<c3rb3rus5> no idea why
<Killerkiwi> Tu13es: myth will do all that... but a tuner is where it comes into its own.... no Tivo here in new zealand so I don't know what there like
<Tu13es> well, technically my tivo is in my closet for now
<Tu13es> the UI is _awesome_
<Tu13es> well, figure i might as well try out mythbuntu
<Killerkiwi> well my wife can work the mythtv box with a remote so it isnt too bad
<Killerkiwi> Id like to see elisa be a front end that would be cool
<Killerkiwi> http://elisa.fluendo.com/screenshots/
<Killerkiwi> it already does music photos etc like you afteer
<tgm4883_laptop> Killerkiwi, want to code it?
<Killerkiwi> tgm4883_laptop: If I had the time.. lol, It shouldnt be that hard Im suprised no one has a t least started....
<tgm4883_laptop> well actually it's not totally straight forward
<tgm4883_laptop> elisa uses gstreamer, mythtv does not
<tgm4883_laptop> although there is a gmyth package that should help it along
<Killerkiwi> tgm4883_laptop: so... just leave the backend alone
<Killerkiwi> I just want a front end
<tgm4883_laptop> what do you want the frontend to do?
<Killerkiwi> elisa can already to uPnp from myth
<Killerkiwi> view myth with fast forward rewind
<Killerkiwi> allow scheduling
<Killerkiwi> thats all I want ;)
<c3rb3rus5> i htink that mythtranscode hates me
<tgm4883_laptop> allow scheduling, which means that you need to talk to the backend
<Killerkiwi> tgm4883_laptop: its not so hard... I've looked at the code that already exists it just needs expanding
<tgm4883_laptop> yet you don't want to do it?
<Killerkiwi> time issue
<tgm4883_laptop> the gmyth code needs expanding, then a plugin needs made for elisa
<Killerkiwi> libmyth-python
<Killerkiwi> Im not sure about the fast forward rewind issue... i not sure where that issue is myth or uPnp or elisa
<ahave> is there a way to keep the program guide info from lagging?
<c3rb3rus5> this may be a stupid question.... but is mythtranscode configured out of the box for mythbuntu?
<c3rb3rus5> at least for some default settings?
<c3rb3rus5> what role does .ICEauthority play?
<ahave> Hello, using ubuntu.. trying to setup a SAMBA share, and i get this error: http://img175.imageshack.us/my.php?image=halpqa0.png   Can anyone advise?
<ahave> using mythbuntu*
<c3rb3rus5> ahave: i'm pretty sure that you just have to click the box and hit apply in the mythbuntu control center
<c3rb3rus5> if not, try looking here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Samba_Server
<ahave> c3rb3rus5, thanks. Yes i have tried both of your suggestions.. which put me into the situation that i am in now
<ahave> (with the error)
<c3rb3rus5> are you being prompted to log in on the win end?
<ahave> nope, i get that pop up
<c3rb3rus5> try navigating to \\MediaPC-MythBuntu in the explorer bar.  from the error box it looks like win is not seeing the right server name
<c3rb3rus5> what is the hostname of your mythbox?
<ahave> i can access it via \\192.168.1.102\ (local IP)
<c3rb3rus5> right
<ahave> so how can i correct the link?
<c3rb3rus5> i would guess that its  something wrong with the hostname
<ahave> c3rb3rus5, i imagine that has to do with how i setup my smb.conf file..
<ahave> (i did modify it)
<c3rb3rus5> ahave: could be.. the only thing i really know about that file is how to enable local shares by following htat link i sent earlier
<c3rb3rus5> ahave: what is your host name set as
<ahave> c3rb3rus5, host name according ot smb.conf?
<c3rb3rus5> does it list your hostname in there?
<ahave> idk
<ahave> where can i look up my host name?
<c3rb3rus5> just type 'hostname' in a terminal window
<ahave> oh :)
<ahave> MediaPC-Mythbuntu
<c3rb3rus5> ahave: look here:http://www.debianadmin.com/change-hostname-or-server-name-of-a-linux-machine.html
<ahave> c3rb3rus5, mah. hostname -a returns 'unkown host'
<c3rb3rus5> hmm
<scarter> ahave, c3rb3rus5: if i can interject... coming in toward the middle of this, but is there a WINS server on the network or an entry in either the HOSTS or LMHOSTS file on the client for the server?
<ahave> scarter, hello :)  the network consists of 3 XPs and my mythtv linux box running SAMBA... does that answer your question?
<ahave> scarter, i have not made any corrections to any of the XP clients
<ahave> scarter, i can acces the share using its local IP in windows explorer with full read/write permissions (as i set)
<ahave> scarter, any ideas?
<scarter> sorry, stepped away for a sec... still there?
<ahave> yup
<ahave> can you explain to me what a wins server is?
<ahave> i enabled it in the smb.conf file and it appeared to make all other other computer on the network disappear
<scarter> ahave: is the SAMBA server also set as the WINS (Windows Intranet Name Service) server?
<ahave> scarter, i just now set it as that, yes...
<ahave> i still have the issue tho
<scarter> ahave: after enabling it, add the info to your DHCP server (if you're running one) or if STATIC, add the address to the appropriate dialog box or ethernet configuration file then all the machines either need to be rebooted or have their network restarted (varies with OS or distributions)
<ahave> scarter, can you elaborate on what info i need to add to my DHCP server (linksys router)
<ahave> brb
<scarter> ahave: ok, linksys doesn't support a WINS entry, so you'll need to add it to each client
<scarter> ok
<scarter> ahave: back?
<c3rb3rus5> scarter: i have never had to set up WINS before, what is its purpose?
<scarter> linux client = /etc/smb.conf OR /etc/samba/smb.conf (varies with distro), XP client = Right-Click on Network Neighborhood/Places and choose Properties, then right-click on the interface to your LAN and choose Properties then choose TCP/IP from the box and click on Properties then ??? the same place you can add additional DNS servers and IP addresses... somewhere off an advanced tab or button, Vista client = no clue. i've be
<scarter> en ALL linux for almost 3 years, so while i've seen Vista, i've not used it enough to know the particulars
<scarter> ahave: with a mixed OS environment, you need one place to keep track of machine names and IPs. windows machines will talk to each other over a hackedup form of the old netbui protocal, but other OS's don't have that, so we need a single place for each to register themselves so that all OS's can ask that machine who's where
<c3rb3rus5> what role does .ICEauthority play?
<scarter> c3rb3rus5: with a mixed OS environment, you need one place to keep track of machine names and IPs. windows machines will talk to each other over a hackedup form of the old netbeui protocal, but other OS's don't have that, so we need a single place for each to register themselves so that all OS's can ask that machine who's where
<c3rb3rus5> i believe that it may be interfering with my mythtranscode
<c3rb3rus5> scarter: strange, i have never had t oset one up before, and i've had no problems getting my mythbuntu bix recognizerd on my win network
<scarter> sometimes works, sometimes doesn't. noticed it most when friends would bring fully-patched XP boxes or Vista boxes over. a little peek at the traffic showed they would claim dominance over hosting the peer-to-peer name source election. cured by specifically adding WINS support to my mythbuntu box
<scarter> then DHCP would issue the WINS number and no more fighting over who hosts the names for resolution
<c3rb3rus5> interesting
<c3rb3rus5> i plan on moving to all linux in a week
<scarter> there's a M$ article about how it works and which OS's take priority over other in the windows world
<c3rb3rus5> so i won't be dealing with smb anymore
<c3rb3rus5> its great in a pinch, but long file xfers just dont work out over it
<scarter> so true, scp and/or nfs work much better
<c3rb3rus5> i can't tell you how many times the xfers have just stopped working in the middle, making me start over
<scarter> along with rsync for hosting a central backup location... my mythbox has 2.2TB of space for recordings, DVDs and rsync'd backups
<c3rb3rus5> damn
<c3rb3rus5> what exactly is rsync, never used it, but i have heard about it
<scarter> i'm also dad with a wife and four high school/college kids that were always messing up their project docs, so i rsync multiple times a day for multiple versions, after the first rsync, only diffs are saved, lightening fast...
<scarter> rsync (Remote Synchronization) - excellent way to keep files/folders sync'd across a network with one or more machines
<c3rb3rus5> hmm
<c3rb3rus5> i'll have to look into that
<c3rb3rus5> is that similar to M$'s volume shadow copy?
<scarter> on my lappies, i rsync and encrypt my vital info to an SD card that stays in the machine
<scarter> vsc is usually for making copies of open files by using the 'shadowed' version, rsync doesn't care if the files are open or not (with an extra command switch you can skip them)
<c3rb3rus5> i see.  for some reason i was under the impression that it provided versioning, ala cvs or svn
<scarter> no, the script i wrote provides versioning by maintaining multiple backup folders. if no changes, no backup. if only 3 changes, only three files new backup folder. folders are date/time stamped and 'current' is linked to the most recent with links to the most recent copy of any file in whichever backup folder contains it, but if you want a previous version, just manually go back to a date/time stamp before the 'current'
<c3rb3rus5> i see, cool
<scarter> i'm sure that there's an app out there that does something similar, but i've used a variation of the script for many, many years across different OS's with rsync
<c3rb3rus5> so  i renamed my .ICEauthority file (rather then delete) and mythtranscode seems to finish without error (this is using mytharchive).  I am seeing the following error in the mythburn.log though:
<c3rb3rus5> Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<a1fa> ok
<a1fa> sound is skipping a bit
<a1fa> what gives? 8.04?
<bobcallaway> my TV cards sound does not work? help please
<sceo> Just made my switch from Knoppmyth to Mythbuntu, and like that I'm running Ubuntu underneath the hood.  Anyway, one change I noticed is that when I fast-forward through a recorded program and then press the play button, it pauses (cuz it's mapped to P)... how do I make it just 'play' (since my remote has a separate pause button)
<sceo> can I have the mapped remote button be Ctrl+P instead of just "P" ?
<a1fa> edit /etc/lirc
<bobcallaway> hello sound card no sound hauppage with FM radio booktree BT878
<bobcallaway> booktree bt878 alsa mixer sound on tv card nothing coming out
<pdragon> woo! got spdif working on my new mythtv box :D
<aliby> Any idea why I'm getting a RingBuf error (Invalid file fd -1) when trying to watch live tv?
<Khonshu3> anyone know if the KWorld Connexant chipset cards can be supported under Linux?
<Tuv0k> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Khonshu3> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Khonshu3> cool
<Khonshu3> I didn't find anything on Kworld searching the Ubuntu wiki or forums
<Khonshu3> well, nothing useful
<Khonshu3> ok, I found stuff, but...
<Khonshu3> mostly stuff on changing configs, etc.
<Khonshu3> but nothing on making it work, or figuring out what info needs to go into /etc/modprobe.d/bttv
<shizno> is it planned for mythbuntu 8.04 to come out on the same day as hardy?
<tgm4883> yes
<shizno> cool
<Easy_Rider9999> help I set audio to 48khz and now the speed of the audio is to fast!
<Easy_Rider9999> how can i record with mpeg2 without hardware encoding?
<Keithamus> Im in need of some help regarding mythbuntu and the Hauppauge Nova T 500 - I can't tune into any channels, does anyone else have this problem?
<Randall>  1 Thus the heavens and the earth were completed in all their vast array.
<Randall>  2 By the seventh day God had finished the work he had been doing; so on the seventh day he rested [a] from all his work. 3 And God blessed the seventh day and made it holy, because on it he rested from all the work of creating that he had done.
<Randall> Adam and Eve
<Randall>  4 This is the account of the heavens and the earth when they were created.
<Randall>       When the LORD God made the earth and the heavens- 5 and no shrub of the field had yet appeared on the earth [b] and no plant of the field had yet sprung up, for the LORD God had not sent rain on the earth [c] and there was no man to work the ground, 6 but streams [d] came up from the earth and watered the whole surface of the ground- the LORD God formed the man The Hebrew for man (adam) sounds like and may be related to 
<Randall>  8 Now the LORD God had planted a garden in the east, in Eden; and there he put the man he had formed. 9 And the LORD God made all kinds of trees grow out of the ground.trees that were pleasing to the eye and good for food. In the middle of the garden were the tree of life and the tree of the knowledge of good and evil.
<Randall>  10 A river watering the garden flowed from Eden; from there it was separated into four headwaters. 11 The name of the first is the Pishon; it winds through the entire land of Havilah, where there is gold. 12 (The gold of that land is good; aromatic resin [e] and onyx are also there.) 13 The name of the second river is the Gihon; it winds through the entire land of Cush. [f] 14 The name of the third river is the Tigris; it run
<Randall>  15 The LORD God took the man and put him in the Garden of Eden to work it and take care of it. 16 And the LORD God commanded the man, "You are free to eat from any tree in the garden; 17 but you must not eat from the tree of the knowledge of good and evil, for when you eat of it you will surely die."
<Randall>  18 The LORD God said, "It is not good for the man to be alone. I will make a helper suitable for him."
<Randall>  19 Now the LORD God had formed out of the ground all the beasts of the field and all the birds of the air. He brought them to the man to see what he would name them; and whatever the man called each living creature, that was its name. 20 So the man gave names to all the livestock, the birds of the air and all the beasts of the field.
<Randall>       But for Adam [g] no suitable helper was found. 21 So the LORD God caused the man to fall into a deep sleep; and while he was sleeping, he took one of the man's ribs [h] and closed up the place with flesh. 22 Then the LORD God made a woman from the rib [i] he had taken out of the man, and he brought her to the man.
<Randall>  23 The man said,
<Randall>        "This is now bone of my bones
<Randall>        and flesh of my flesh;
<Randall>        she shall be called 'woman, [j] '
<Randall>        for she was taken out of man."
<Randall>  24 For this reason a man will leave his father and mother and be united to his wife, and they will become one flesh.
<Randall>  25 The man and his wife were both naked, and they felt no shame.
<Randall>  1 Thus the heavens and the earth were completed in all their vast array.
<Randall>  2 By the seventh day God had finished the work he had been doing; so on the seventh day he rested [a] from all his work. 3 And God blessed the seventh day and made it holy, because on it he rested from all the work of creating that he had done.
<Randall> Adam and Eve
<Randall>  4 This is the account of the heavens and the earth when they were created.
<Randall>       When the LORD God made the earth and the heavens- 5 and no shrub of the field had yet appeared on the earth [b] and no plant of the field had yet sprung up, for the LORD God had not sent rain on the earth [c] and there was no man to work the ground, 6 but streams [d] came up from the earth and watered the whole surface of the ground- the LORD God formed the man The Hebrew for man (adam) sounds like and may be related to 
<Randall>  8 Now the LORD God had planted a garden in the east, in Eden; and there he put the man he had formed. 9 And the LORD God made all kinds of trees grow out of the ground.trees that were pleasing to the eye and good for food. In the middle of the garden were the tree of life and the tree of the knowledge of good and evil.
<Randall>  10 A river watering the garden flowed from Eden; from there it was separated into four headwaters. 11 The name of the first is the Pishon; it winds through the entire land of Havilah, where there is gold. 12 (The gold of that land is good; aromatic resin [e] and onyx are also there.) 13 The name of the second river is the Gihon; it winds through the entire land of Cush. [f] 14 The name of the third river is the Tigris; it run
<Randall>  15 The LORD God took the man and put him in the Garden of Eden to work it and take care of it. 16 And the LORD God commanded the man, "You are free to eat from any tree in the garden; 17 but you must not eat from the tree of the knowledge of good and evil, for when you eat of it you will surely die."
<Randall>  18 The LORD God said, "It is not good for the man to be alone. I will make a helper suitable for him."
<Randall>  19 Now the LORD God had formed out of the ground all the beasts of the field and all the birds of the air. He brought them to the man to see what he would name them; and whatever the man called each living creature, that was its name. 20 So the man gave names to all the livestock, the birds of the air and all the beasts of the field.
<Randall>       But for Adam [g] no suitable helper was found. 21 So the LORD God caused the man to fall into a deep sleep; and while he was sleeping, he took one of the man's ribs [h] and closed up the place with flesh. 22 Then the LORD God made a woman from the rib [i] he had taken out of the man, and he brought her to the man.
<Randall>  23 The man said,
<Randall>        "This is now bone of my bones
<Randall>        and flesh of my flesh;
<Randall>        she shall be called 'woman, [j] '
<Randall>        for she was taken out of man."
<Randall> The Fall of Man  1 Now the serpent was more crafty than any of the wild animals the LORD God had made. He said to the woman, "Did God really say, 'You must not eat from any tree in the garden'?"
<Randall>  24 For this reason a man will leave his father and mother and be united to his wife, and they will become one flesh.
<Randall>  25 The man and his wife were both naked, and they felt no shame.
<Randall>  2 The woman said to the serpent, "We may eat fruit rom the trees in the garden, 3 but God did say, 'You must not eat fruit from the tree that is in the middle of the garden, and you must not touch it, or ryou will die.' "
<Randall>  4 "You will not surely die," the serpent said to the woman. 5 "For God knows that when you eat of it your eyes will be opened, and you will be like God, knowing good and evil."
<Randall>  6 When the woman saw that the fruit of the tree was good for food and pleasing to the eye, and also desirable for gaining wisdom, she took some and ate it. She also gave some to her husband, who was with her, and he ate it. 7 Then the eyes of both of them were opened, and they realized they were naked; so they sewed fig leaves together and made coverings for themselves.
<Randall>  8 Then the man and his wife heard the sound of the LORD God as he was walking in the garden in the cool of the day, and they hid from the LORD God among the trees of the garden. 9 But the LORD God called to the man, "Where are you?"
<Randall>  10 He answered, "I heard you in the garden, and I was afraid because I was naked; so I hid."
<Randall>  11 And he said, "Who told you that you were naked? Have you eaten from the tree that I commanded you not to eat from?"
<Randall>  12 The man said, "The woman you put here with me.she gave me some fruit from the tree, and I ate it."
<Randall>  13 Then the LORD God said to the woman, "What is this you have done?"
<Randall>       The woman said, "The serpent deceived me, and I ate."
<Randall>  14 So the LORD God said to the serpent, "Because you have done this,
<Randall>        "Cursed are you above all the livestock
<Randall>        and all the wild animals!
<Randall>        You will crawl on your belly
<Randall>        and you will eat dust
<Randall>        all the days of your life.
<Randall>  15 And I will put enmity
<Randall>        between you and the woman,
<Randall>        and between your offspring [a] and hers;
<Randall>        he will crush [b] your head,
<Randall>        and you will strike his heel."
<Randall>  16 To the woman he said,
<Randall>        "I will greatly increase your pains in childbearing;
<Randall>        with pain you will give birth to children.
<Randall>        Your desire will be for your husband,
<Randall>        and he will rule over you."
<Randall>  17 To Adam he said, "Because you listened to your wife and ate from the tree about which I commanded you, 'You must not eat of it,'
<Randall>        "Cursed is the ground because of you;
<Randall>        through painful toil you will eat of it
<Randall>        all the days of your life.
<Randall>  18 It will produce thorns and thistles for you,
<Randall>        and you will eat the plants of the field.
<Randall>  19 By the sweat of your brow
<Randall>        you will eat your food
<Randall>        until you return to the ground,
<Randall>        since from it you were taken;
<Randall>        for dust you are
<Randall>        and to dust you will return."
<Randall>  20 Adam [c] named his wife Eve, [d] because she would become the mother of all the living.
<Randall>  21 The LORD God made garments of skin for Adam and his wife and clothed them. 22 And the LORD God said, "The man has now become like one of us, knowing good and evil. He must not be allowed to reach out his hand and take also from the tree of life and eat, and live forever." 23 So the LORD God banished him from the Garden of Eden to work the ground from which he had been taken. 24 After he drove the man out, he placed on the 
<Randall> Footnotes:
<Randall> d
<Randall> Cain and Abel
<Randall>  1 Adam [a] lay with his wife Eve, and she became pregnant and gave birth to Cain. [b] She said, "With the help of the LORD I have brought forth [c] a man." 2 Later she gave birth to his brother Abel.
<Randall>       Now Abel kept flocks, and Cain worked the soil. 3 In the course of time Cain brought some of the fruits of the soil as an offering to the LORD. 4 But Abel brought fat portions from some of the firstborn of his flock. The LORD looked with favor on Abel and his offering, 5 but on Cain and his offering he did not look with favor. So Cain was very angry, and his face was downcast.
<Randall>  6 Then the LORD said to Cain, "Why are you angry? Why is your face downcast? 7 If you do what is right, will you not be accepted? But if you do not do what is right, sin is crouching at your door; it desires to have you, but you must master it."
<Randall>  8 Now Cain said to his brother Abel, "Let's go out to the field." [d] And while they were in the field, Cain attacked his brother Abel and killed him.
<Randall>  9 Then the LORD said to Cain, "Where is your brother Abel?"
<Randall>       "I don't know," he replied. "Am I my brother's keeper?"
<Randall>  10 The LORD said, "What have you done? Listen! Your brother's blood cries out to me from the ground. 11 Now you are under a curse and driven from the ground, which opened its mouth to receive your brother's blood from your hand. 12 When you work the ground, it will no longer yield its crops for you. You will be a restless wanderer on the earth."
<Randall>  13 Cain said to the LORD, "My punishment is more than I can bear. 14 Today you are driving me from the land, and I will be hidden from your presence; I will be a restless wanderer on the earth, and whoever finds me will kill me."
<Randall>  15 But the LORD said to him, "Not so [e] ; if anyone kills Cain, he will suffer vengeance seven times over." Then the LORD put a mark on Cain so that no one who found him would kill him. 16 So Cain went out from the LORD's presence and lived in the land of Nod, [f] east of Eden.
<Randall>  17 Cain lay with his wife, and she became pregnant and gave birth to Enoch. Cain was then building a city, and he named it after his son Enoch. 18 To Enoch was born Irad, and Irad was the father of Mehujael, and Mehujael was the father of Methushael, and Methushael was the father of Lamech.
<Randall>  19 Lamech married two women, one named Adah and the other Zillah. 20 Adah gave birth to Jabal; he was the father of those who live in tents and raise livestock. 21 His brother's name was Jubal; he was the father of all who play the harp and flute. 22 Zillah also had a son, Tubal-Cain, who forged all kinds of tools out of [g] bronze and iron. Tubal-Cain's sister was Naamah.
<Randall>  23 Lamech said to his wives,
<Randall>        "Adah and Zillah, listen to me;
<Randall>        wives of Lamech, hear my words.
<Randall>        I have killed [h] a man for wounding me,
<Randall>        a young man for injuring me.
<Randall>  24 If Cain is avenged seven times,
<Randall>        then Lamech seventy-seven times."
<Randall>  25 Adam lay with his wife again, and she gave birth to a son and named him Seth, [i] saying, "God has granted me another child in place of Abel, since Cain killed him." 26 Seth also had a son, and he named him Enosh.
<Randall>       At that time men began to call on [j] the name of the LORD.
<otwin> heh, how frustrating must it be to flood a channel for 10 minutes and you are ignored by 56 users...
<frink__> lol
<pdragon> hah
<Keithamus> Has anyone here got a Nova T 500, Im a bit stuck with configuring it.
<darthanubis> !google
<ubotu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<darthanubis> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV_Nova-T_500_PCI
<darthanubis> http://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&channel=s&hl=en&q=Nova+T+500+mythtv&btnG=Google+Search
<Keithamus> trust me darthanubis, I've been through google lots, and i've read the mythwiki page umpteen times.
<darthanubis> well at least your better than most
<Keithamus> yeah cheers.
<hugolp> Keithamus:  the mythtv link will tell you step by step how to do it
<Keithamus> hugolp: I've finished those steps, but Im having a problem with tuning it in.
<hugolp> Keithamus:  have you seen the part where it says to include a line to start the amplifier?
<Keithamus> yea hugolp, did that and it works afaict
<Keithamus> my signal has been boosted also
<hugolp> Keithamus: great
<Keithamus> it says it cant fetch any tables, if i try to tune specifically; or if I do "Full Scan" it keeps saying no signal. The signal is at 45% though
<hugolp> mmm and other turner do work with that signal?
<darthanubis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/RC
<tgm4883> darthanubis, but it's not released yet
<darthanubis> yet its there
<darthanubis> funny how that works
<darthanubis> scheduled for today too, how odd
<darthanubis> The Ubuntu developers are constantly bringing you the absolute latest and most stable software that the open source and free software communities have to offer. This is their latest result: the Ubuntu 8.04 LTS release candidate, which brings a host of excellent new features.
<tgm4883> it was there yesterday too
<darthanubis> sounds like an intro to me
<darthanubis> but by all means, ignore that
<tgm4883> probably there on wednesday too
<darthanubis> frees up the servers
<tgm4883> they don't write up the release statement the moment they release, they do it early.  Notice you can't download the ISO
 * darthanubis "probably" brother
<darthanubis> YOU can't
<tgm4883> you talking from here http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/
<tgm4883> darthanubis, i appoligize, apparently i AM the only one who can't see it.  I can however get it from a local mirror.  Thanks for the heads up
<darthanubis> Its still being synced to all the mirrors.
<darthanubis> your not alone
<darthanubis> in #ubuntu+1 they are going ape over it
<tgm4883> ah
<darthanubis> like crackheads
<darthanubis> :)
<pdragon> just got the email
<irishninja> greetings all
* tgm4883 changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Welcome to #ubuntu-mythtv :: Mythbuntu 8.04 RC Released  Please see http://www.mythbuntu.org/hardyrc :: MythTV 0.21 is released in gutsy-backports and Hardy.  Please see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=733607 for FAQs related to the upgrade :: Mythbuntu 7.10 Released :: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org for release and support information  :: Paste logs @ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<tgm4883> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_8_04_Release_Candidate
<tgm4883_laptop> irishninja, hi
<irishninja> it appears as though my mythbox can no longer play dvds
<irishninja> I've reinstalled libdvdcss2 and have all the latest updates...yet still a DVD Mythbuntu will not play
<irishninja> any idears?
<pdragon> have you had your mythtv box since before version .21 was released?
<pdragon> if so, try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=728801
<irishninja> I've had it less than a year
<irishninja> it worked fine until about 2 weeks ago
<irishninja> I'll give it a try
<irishninja> didn't do anything
<irishninja> so far as I can tell
<pdragon> hmm... not sure
<pdragon> oh! wait... i remember having a similar issue now
<pdragon> for some reason it wasn't reading the configuration that my dvd drive was /dev/cdrom instead of /dev/dvd
<pdragon> i made a symlink of /dev/dvd to /dev/cdrom and it fixed it
<pdragon> not sure what your dvd drive is, but check that
<pdragon> there was an error in the frontend log that it couldn't read from /dev/dvd
<pdragon> so, check your log and see if there's something like that going on
<irishninja> and where is the log?
<pdragon> in  /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log
<irishninja> ah...I'm getting "broken package" messages when trying to install/update ffmpeg and some others
<tgm4883> ^^ Problem
<irishninja> 2008-04-18 06:43:15.468 AFD: Opened codec 0x839c2c0$
<irishninja> [mpeg2video @ 0xb7369ce8]ac-tex damaged at 11 17
<irishninja> [mpeg2video @ 0xb7369ce8]Warning MVs not available
<irishninja> O.o
<tgm4883> irishninja, 8.04?
<irishninja> yep
<tgm4883> did you do a dist-upgrade?
<tgm4883> cause that can break things
<irishninja> not at the time this started happening...at least I don't recall doing one
<tgm4883> which build did you install from?
<tgm4883> also, can you pastebin your sources.list
<irishninja> 8.04...after that I dunno
<irishninja> no...7.10
<irishninja> I just did a dist-upgrade today, but it's been doing this for a few weeks
<tgm4883> can you pastebin your sources.list
<tgm4883> and what is the output of uname -a
<irishninja> Linux zeke-desktop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<tgm4883> irishninja, please pastebin your sources.list, i'm seeing issues here
<irishninja> I'm a bit fuzzy in the head right now...where is sources.lst  :$
<tgm4883> /etc/apt/sources.list
<irishninja> deb cdrom:[Mythbuntu 7.10 - i386 (071021)]/ gutsy m$
<irishninja> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy main res$
<irishninja> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-updates $
<irishninja> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security$
<irishninja> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-backport$
<irishninja> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-upda$
<irishninja> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy univ$
<irishninja> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-back$
<irishninja> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-secu$
<irishninja> deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-f$
<irishninja> that's all it gives me in sources.lst
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<irishninja> ah
<tgm4883> whats the output of apt-cache show mythtv | grep Version
<irishninja> Version: 0.21.0-0ubuntu2~gutsy1 ... Version: 0.20.2-0ubuntu10.1 ... Version: 0.20.2-0ubuntu10
<irishninja> blast...I gotta jet man...
<irishninja> I do appreciate the time you gave me
<irishninja> but I gotta work on this another time...PEACE
<laga> digg! http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_8_04_Release_Candidate
<aliby> Does anyone know if the ATI E-Home Wonder works with bttv or ittv? everything I find seems to say that it's a bttv card but it doesnt currently work
<irishninja> that didn't take as long as I thought it would
<peperoni> hi all
<peperoni> i need help with buttons and external apps
<peperoni> nobody can help me ?
<Ribs> Try asking a question
<Ribs> well, a question other than "nobody can help me?"
<darthanubis> !anyone | peperoni
<ubotu> peperoni: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
 * laga applauds
<darthanubis> ;)
<peperoni> ok i'm here sorry
<peperoni> this is the problem
<peperoni> i have a script that calls kaffeine in this way: kaffeine -f -x xv && dcop kaffeine KaffeineIface playDvb
<peperoni> i've created a button with action EXEC on the script
<peperoni> but the focus of my remote remein on mythfrontend too
<peperoni> remain
<peperoni> i'm using kde
<peperoni> kaffeine when start close the script
<peperoni> but i don't want that
<peperoni> the script mest s
<peperoni> the script must stay open
<peperoni> to have the focus only on kaffeine
<peperoni> nobody can help me ?
<laga> you can probably force the focus to kaffeine somehow, using one of the various config settings in kde ;)
<laga> there's one for focus
<laga> peperoni: maybe it'll stay open if you run kaffeine DVD
<peperoni> how laga ?
<laga> "kaffeine DVD"
<laga> see kaffeine --help
<peperoni> i'm newbie sorry
<peperoni> wich settings in kde ?
<peperoni> desktop settings ?
<laga> "window behavior" maybe
<peperoni> ok thx
<peperoni> i've read "Strictly Focus
<peperoni> Follows Mouse"
<peperoni> where is that optin ?
<peperoni> option
<peperoni> and auto rise too
<laga> you need to find out yourself, i don't know. i'm merely suggesting you might find such a setting there
<peperoni> find it but doesn't wors
<peperoni> works
<peperoni> lirc works on the two applications at the same time
<laga> then try telling kaffeine to launch the DVD directly instead of using dcop
<peperoni> i use kaffeine for dvb
<peperoni> not dvd
<laga>   file                      File(s) to play. Can be a local file, a URL, a directory or 'DVD', 'VCD', 'AudioCD', 'DVB'.
<peperoni> so you say kaffeine DVB
<peperoni> i try wait
<peperoni> pls
<laga> yeah, i misread first
<irishninja> what's a good way to go about fixing/replacing broken packages/dependencies?
<irishninja> short of reinstalling, that is...
<aliby> i could tell you on Gentoo but not for ubuntu :/
<aliby> check the ubuntu forums
<irishninja> could I possibly just uninstall the broken packages and make note of them and the unmet dependencies and then manually install them again?
<laga> irishninja: sudo aptitude install simply?
<irishninja> I'll give it a shot
<laga> where "simply" was a part of the sentence, not part of the command
<peperoni> nothing to do the focus remain active on mythfrontend to, i'v used the command kaffeine -p dvb -f
<irishninja> ha...I guess I'm a little too literal minded
<TazgodX> any word on if mythtv will work with AT&T U-Verse TV?
<aliby> I don't see why it wouldnt?
<TazgodX> cause its not like standard cable TV
<TazgodX> its IPTV
<aliby> Hmm
<aliby> okay then I dont know :/
<TazgodX> lol
<TazgodX> i hvan't used my myth box in about 3 months, since i switched to U-Verse. curious if i can get it working again
<peperoni> cya all
<EvilGuru> Why can one not remove mysql-server without also removing the master-backend-master? (I presume that is the backend)
<laga> EvilGuru: because backend-master depends on mysql-server.
<laga> it should be safe to remove, the actual backend will stay on that box
<EvilGuru> laga: That's seems fine
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-04-19
<atterdag> I'm not sure whats wrong with my Mythubuntu 8, but it seems that lirc is configure in a 'funny' way. I'm using the IR remote with my Hauppauge Nova T 500; I can use the arrow keys and number keys on the remote, but all other keys is not working. If I just showkeys, I see normal keycodes as if its a normal keyboard keys, but if I try to define the keys inside mythtv, such as trying to bind escape with my back/
<atterdag> exit key, MythTV tells me that its an unknown key. I've tried to debug using mode2 and irw, but no codes are displayed when I press any key on my remote.
<laga> it's probably handled by something inside the kernel.. seach the mythbuntu forums, you'll likely need the dev/input driver
<atterdag> laga: I'm using the devinput driver, but I've also tried the default driver
<jumpkick> sigh... my 1080i channels are all green....  anyone seen that before?
<pdragon> woot! got spdif working for livetv and videos! :D
<superm1> TazgodX, if you get things working well, i'd be interested to hear details
<superm1> it's available in my area
<TazgodX> im waiting for the new release before i install again
<TazgodX> my old mythbox took a dive
<superm1> the rc came out today :)
<TazgodX> really
<TazgodX> ?
<TazgodX> guess ill just use that
<TazgodX> :)
<superm1> http://www.mythbuntu.org/hardyrc
<TazgodX> im gonna have to go thru the STB, so now that my box has 3 TV inputs...none of that matters eh?
<superm1> well yout STB, what outputs does it have ?
<superm1> firewire by chance?
<TazgodX> HDMI, compsite, S-Video, RCA
<superm1> oh i see
<superm1> well then you'll have to be capturing the s-video
<TazgodX> hjold on, let me see if there is firewire
<superm1> if it does (and it works), then you better believe i'm switching to AT&T
<TazgodX> it has USB. but no firewire
<superm1> oh boo..
<TazgodX> yeah it has coax out too
<superm1> no component output though?
<TazgodX> thats the red blue green right
<TazgodX> yeah it has that
<TazgodX> it gets its signal from an ethernet jack
<TazgodX> hmmm, visually it has changed from when i was last here
<TazgodX> finally don't have to mess with LVMs
<TazgodX> :)
<superm1> yeah there's been a fair deal of work on artwrok
<superm1> i wonder if ATT falls under the FCC mandate for firewire
<superm1> if they do, then maybe it's feasible to get a box with one
<TazgodX> hold on, let me look at the DVR box downstairs
<TazgodX> see if it has one
<superm1> but its good that they have component.  when the Hauppauge HD-PVR comes out then can use that
<TazgodX> i have a PVR 500 and 350...both garbage now
<TazgodX> specially the 500
<TazgodX> lol
<superm1> why is it garbage?
<TazgodX> well i can't get 3 video streams coming out
<superm1> just hook up more STB's
<TazgodX> of this box
<TazgodX> lol
<superm1> that's a good point though, my HD home run and HD5000 would be pointless
<TazgodX> i mean i can use my 350, but the 500 is useless to me now
<superm1> yeah
<pdragon> when is the HD-PVR coming out?
<superm1> well dont you get like 4 STB's with the plan?
<TazgodX> 3
<TazgodX> i have 6
<TazgodX> lol
<superm1> at least when i was investigating, they provided an inordinantly large amount
<superm1> damn dude
<superm1> so go hook more up to myth
<superm1> pdragon, next month
<TazgodX> they are all on other TVs
<superm1> those tv's should be running myth ;)
<TazgodX> ill tell you what, the service of this cable is great
<TazgodX> im just disapointed i can't use my mythbox with it like i could normal cable
<pdragon> cool
<TazgodX> i want to set up a few more PCs for myth frontends, but can't afford it
<superm1> no mentions on linux support though yet pdragon
<superm1> er no official mentions
<superm1> TazgodX, well with 8.04....
<superm1> diskless frontends
<superm1> less expensive
<TazgodX> what exactly does that mean. i saw that a little bit ago
<TazgodX> no HDD?
<TazgodX> cause i ahve a PC sitting around with no HDD :)
<pdragon> superm1: any idea if a fix is being put in for https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/210852
<pdragon> got a nice new high end sound card and still having it happen
<superm1> TazgodX, yup
<superm1> pdragon, if you knew of a solution i'd be glad to put it in
<superm1> i've not seen anything though
<TazgodX> hmmm
<pdragon> fox's post mentioned something in the directtv.pl script being modified
<TazgodX> and it boots off the network then?
<superm1> yup
<pdragon> i'm not sure how to go about modifying it tho
<superm1> get the backend set up and then you can play with the diskless stuff
<TazgodX> so i would need a mobo that supports booting off the network
<superm1> TazgodX, nope
<superm1> you can copy the kernel and initrd to a flash drive and boot that on the flash drive and then chainload to the network
<TazgodX> really...now im confused and intriqued
<superm1> TazgodX, or you can do network booting
<superm1> yeah laga started some docs on it, but they aren't fully done
<TazgodX> imma play with that later
<TazgodX> right now im trying to plan out how i want this ran
<superm1> get your machine up and running and then can get you pointed at those docs (and hopefully you can help improve them)
<TazgodX> they ran cat5 throughout my house for these boxes, so my whole house it networked :)
<pdragon> yeah, i finally got a nice backend machine set up
<TazgodX> maybe ill move some boxes around and get 2 in this room
<superm1> TazgodX, yeah if you can prove that it works well, then you'd be set :)
<TazgodX> burnign the disk now
<pdragon> i'll be moving into a house later this year. will be getting cable drops put in all rooms probably :)
<pdragon> cat 5 cable
<TazgodX> i really wanted to wire my house with cat5...then they came along and did it free :)
<TazgodX> all running to a router downstairs...
<TazgodX> i actually ran 1 wire from where they have it coming from to my room...and then pluggin into a switch. instead of just useing that wire they ran another one along side it...not exactly smart
<superm1> i'd wonder too if the native iptv recorder in myth can use uverse....
<superm1> that would be way too awesome though
<TazgodX> i was trying to read up on that
<TazgodX> didn't find much on it tho
<pdragon> what's that?
<superm1> myth has a native iptv recorder
<superm1> that can work with unencrypted streams
<superm1> i dont know if those streams are encrypted, but odds are you will need to run wireshark on your network
<superm1> to find out what url and what protocol is used
<superm1> to figure out if the native iptv recorder really will wrok
<superm1> work even
<TazgodX> wireshark?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> used to be known as ethereal
<TazgodX> ok, tell ya what. let me get this box loaded. and me and you can screw around with all that :)
<superm1> if i had time for such random screwing arounds, i'd probably already have uverse :)
<TazgodX> haha
<superm1> but once release is out yeah i should be able to sit down an evening
<superm1> and try to walk you through how to look into it
<franky_the_pierr> hi, i was trying to figure out why my hauppauge pvr-150 remote doesnt work last week end, with the help of superm1, and we did not find out.  We left it as I was going to try the card in a winblows system to veryfy the hardware.  I did that, and everything works good in windows, so hw is good.   Can we pick up from there...  anybody could help me?
<TazgodX> hmmm, superm1 error on install can't format disk... not a good start for me LOL
<superm1> TazgodX, you did the live disk right?
<TazgodX> yeah, i did Desktop/Live Disk
<superm1> weird....
<superm1> well try formating it before hand?
<TazgodX> any problems with sata?
<superm1> that's the same version of the installer shipping with normal ubuntu 8.04...
<TazgodX> hmmm
<superm1> so there shouldnt be anything wrong with it
<TazgodX> ok, guess ill format first and try this again.
<TazgodX> anything special with the mythbuntu install partitions?
<superm1> that's really bzr though
<superm1> no there isn't
<franky_the_pierr> superm1: can we pick up where we left off last weekend in my troubleshooting?
<superm1> frank23, sorry i'm on my way out right now
<franky_the_pierr> ok np
<superm1> if someone else in here can help out hopefully
<franky_the_pierr> ok
<superm1> otherwise i'll be around tomorrow at some point
<franky_the_pierr> thx
<TazgodX> so superm1, it makes one big ext3 partition and a swap partition?
<TazgodX> imma make a 10GB ext3 partition and a swap aprtition and a XFS partition for the rest, anywhere special i should mount the XFS?
<TazgodX> /var/lib still where everything is?
<pdragon> by default i believe so
<pdragon> you can change it to wherever you want
<pdragon> moved mine to /opt/mythtv
<pdragon> so, you can make the xfs partition and set the mount point at a later time
<bobcallaway> ubuntu sees my hauppauge wintv go card has a sound device that is listed as booktree bt878 but I cannot get any sound from this card
<bobcallaway> how do I configure it?
<darthanubis> so if I pause a stream asx via the web, while ffmpeg is transdoing it, and happen to pause the viewing, ffmpeg just decides not to continue transcoding the rest of the video, so I can continue to watch the remaining of the show?
<darthanubis> Does anyone stream video via the web from their myth box here?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes sometimes
<darthanubis> I'm having a  less than desirable experience using mythweb to watch streams.
<darthanubis> I would like to have myth take my 2gb hr shows from my pvr150, and transcode them into 350mb hour shows so I could easily just download the whole show. If I could have it edit the commercials out thats be ideal.
<darthanubis> Can this be done?
<darthanubis> I attempted this with nuvexport, because it was supposed to read the cutlist from a .nuv file and then transcode the video into a human readable file format
<darthanubis> but it transcoded the file to the right size, but a bogus file name
<darthanubis> so which is used mythexport or nuvexport?
<Krusher00> Hello quiet channel, I have a question for thee
<Krusher00> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7471/
<Krusher00> have a dvico-nano+ usb tuner that has been installed using the guide here - (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DViCO_Dual_Digital_4)
<Krusher00> shows up correctly when I run 'lsusb'
<Krusher00> but when I try to test or scan with it I get the error "Error(2): /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0: No such file or directory"
<Krusher00> running mythbuntu 7.10
<Krusher00> any sugestions?
<aliby> do ls -la /dev/dvb/adapter0
<aliby> is there anything listed there?
<Krusher00> Nope
<Krusher00> no such file or direc.
<aliby> That path seems akward
 * aliby shrugs
<Krusher00> doing a 'locate adapter0' I find a "/dev/.static/dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0"
<Krusher00> hmm, will keep looking then.
<Krusher00> and post any sucesses here for future ref.
<Krusher00> also just noticed it hasn't loaded any of the dvb modules with modprobe either.
<Ribs> Krusher00: You'll need to load modules for that hardware
<Ribs> that's why your DVB nodes aren't being created
<darthanubis> ffmpeg is not transcoding the whole hour show to stream via mythweb
<Krusher00> Ribs: any idea which modules I should be loading? (For a DViCO nano)
<Ribs> ermm#
<Ribs> no
<Ribs> you'll need dvb_core for sure
<Ribs> I needed dvb_bt8xx for my pci card
<Krusher00> just that it's not loading any in /etc/modules by default and I've got nfi which to choose..
<Krusher00> ok, i'll poke around some more and see what I can find
<Krusher00> thanks thou
<Ribs> do "locate dvb"
<Krusher00> I wasn't sure if that was my problem or not
<Ribs> that'll throw up a shed load of modules
<Ribs> dmesg is also helpfull
<Ribs> I found that Ubuntu only recently found the hardware without me helping it
<Ribs> 7.10 seemed to improve the dvb side of things
<Ribs> anyway, I have to go now
<Ribs> good luck
<Krusher00> thanks heaps
<Krusher00> just tried loading all the dvb-* modules  and running scan, still getting the "Error(2): /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0: No such file or directory"
<Krusher00> and I can confirm theres nothing there under /dev/dvb
<|DuReX|> hello, whats best to use, ATI open source driver ? the restricted in ubuntu repo's or the one @ www.ati.com ?
<darthanubis> !common
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about common - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<darthanubis> !sense
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<darthanubis> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<|DuReX|> the restricted in ubuntu repo's the output in mythtv is lagging :s
<laga> |DuReX|: don't install drivers directly from ati.com. at least for nvidia, that's a good way to bring your system into an incosnsistent state... if you have to update the driver, envy-ng should work
<laga> and i'd always prefer the free driver if it works ;)
<|DuReX|> the open source works best
<|DuReX|> but sometimes it locks :s
<|DuReX|> buffer full or something :p
<MythbuntuGuest44> hi @ all
<MythbuntuGuest44> a have a little problem with installing mythbuntu 7.10
<MythbuntuGuest44> anyone who can help me?
<laga> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<MythbuntuGuest44> ah ok
<MythbuntuGuest44> i want to install it but it stops and hang after running local boot scripts(/etc/rc.lokal) [ok]
<MythbuntuGuest44> cd usr
<laga> MythbuntuGuest44: have you tried the 8.04 release candidate?
<MythbuntuGuest44> no i didn try that
<MythbuntuGuest44> is it nearly stable?
<MythbuntuGuest44> so i can use it after installing?
<laga> yes
<laga> final release will be in one week approximately, so it'd better work :)
<Krusher00> RC = Release client, and the new version of ubuntu is coming out in the next couple of days anyway.. so you'd expect it to be pretty close to stable ;-)
<laga> Krusher00: s/client/candidate/ :)
<Krusher00> yeah
<Krusher00> what he said :-D
<MythbuntuGuest44> oh ok
<MythbuntuGuest44> can i upgrade the rc4 to the final or do i have to install it new
<Krusher00> if you're having problems booting on that one straight after the install, I'd say you'd be better off starting afresh.
<MythbuntuGuest44> no, im not able to install 7.10
<MythbuntuGuest44> he breaks while installing
<Krusher00> oh sorry I see what you mean
<MythbuntuGuest44> i tried it with safe vga mode
<MythbuntuGuest44> and with normal mode
<MythbuntuGuest44> but nothing changed
<MythbuntuGuest44> but he hangs while starting lirc deamon
<MythbuntuGuest44> and im not able to download the 8.04 version, url not found. with x86 and x64 both the same
<Krusher00> where in the world are you located?
<MythbuntuGuest44> germany
<Krusher00> got a torrent client? the torrent link has a number of seeders
<Krusher00> theres some other mirrors listed at distrowatch too: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=mythbuntu
<|DuReX|> MythbuntuGuest44
<|DuReX|> just try few times :)
<|DuReX|> and suddenly u will get working mirror :)
<MythbuntuGuest44> ok thanks :-)
<MythbuntuGuest44> sorry had to go to the toilett :-9
<|DuReX|> http://germany.cdimages.mythbuntu.org/
<|DuReX|> or just check here :)
<Krusher00> .. uh thanks for letting us know .. i think.
<|DuReX|> just renamed files it seems :p
<Krusher00> :-P
<MythbuntuGuest44> *gg*
<MythbuntuGuest44> ok its loading :-)
<MythbuntuGuest44> one question :-)
<MythbuntuGuest44> is mythbuntu able to connect to an windows share on a win server 2003 to play multimediafiles stored on the servers disk?
<MythbuntuGuest44> sorry im a linux no=b
<MythbuntuGuest44> no0b
<laga> yes, should be possible
<MythbuntuGuest44> thanks for all infos :-)
<Krusher00> MythbuntuGuest44: for your information this can be done back the other way too, you can setup samba to allow windows computers to access the files on your media server.
<MythbuntuGuest44> ok
<MythbuntuGuest44> but my htpc has only a very small hdd :-)
<MythbuntuGuest44> 80gb
<MythbuntuGuest44> and the fileserver has 1tb :-)
<Krusher00> I have 3tb and it's still full :-(
<MythbuntuGuest44> hehe
<MythbuntuGuest44> 3 tb raid 5 or 3 single hdds?
<Krusher00> 2 x 500gb, 2 x 1tb
<MythbuntuGuest44> ah ok
<MythbuntuGuest44> is mythbuntu a complete replacement für windows mce?
<MythbuntuGuest44> it should be easy to use
<laga> it's an alternative
<Krusher00> the frontend is similar, and easy to navigate but I wouldn't put it as a replacement.. myth does a lot of things windows can't/doesn't :-)
<MythbuntuGuest44> oh ok
<MythbuntuGuest44> i only want to be able to play my dokumentations from the webserver on my tv in my living room :-)
<MythbuntuGuest44> and my girlfriend should to be able to play her mp3s in the living room
<MythbuntuGuest44> so it only has to be easy to use :-9
<MythbuntuGuest44> sorry about my bad english :-/
<Krusher00> yeah should be relatively easy for you then, most of the issues that people have are getting tv tuner cards working with the right firmware etc.
<Krusher00> your english is great!
<MythbuntuGuest44> my last english lesson was 7 years ago
<MythbuntuGuest44> but my linux skills are much lower :-)
<Krusher00> my last german lesson was from google translator ;-)
<MythbuntuGuest44> hehe ok
<MythbuntuGuest44> nobody needs german :-)
<MythbuntuGuest44> im installing 8.04 at this time
<MythbuntuGuest44> it should work
<MythbuntuGuest44> oh
<MythbuntuGuest44> he is asking me for installing additional software
<MythbuntuGuest44> mail openssh and lamp i doesnt need at this time
<MythbuntuGuest44> what are mythbuntu additional rules?
<Krusher00> correct
<MythbuntuGuest44> frontend i need
<MythbuntuGuest44> and what about master and slave backend?
<Krusher00> install master backend
<Krusher00> unless you plan on setting up the main part on another server
<MythbuntuGuest44> ahhh ok
<MythbuntuGuest44> and addtitional ruiles?
<Krusher00> umm, I don't know :-?
<MythbuntuGuest44> hehe ok
<Krusher00> perhaps wait for laga, he should be able to answer
<MythbuntuGuest44> so a have to left it empty :-)
<MythbuntuGuest44> do u use mythbuntu?
<Krusher00> yes
<Krusher00> I was on her earlier today asking for some help myself ;-)
<MythbuntuGuest44> but i think your linuxskills are much better than mine
<MythbuntuGuest44> hehe ok :-)
<Krusher00> I have a question for anyone who's about as well. Got a DVICO FusionHDTV Nano I'm trying to setup, got all the way through getting the usb device recognised; put the firmware in /lib/firmware/ and loaded what I believe are the correct modules, but can't get scan or dvdsnoop to work
<Krusher00> still gives me a "main:2247: FATAL: failed to open '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0': 2 No such file or directory"
<MythbuntuGuest44> sorry im not able to help u :-/
<Krusher00> hehe thats ok, just feel free to help out someone else when you do know the answer ;-)
<MythbuntuGuest44> of course :-)
<Krusher00> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7502/ - details in relation to my question
<MythbuntuGuest44> so
<MythbuntuGuest44> new problem
<MythbuntuGuest44> if i select master backend to install he have a failure
<jumpkick> Krusher00: look at lsmod and at dmesg to see if there's anything related to the tuner
<jumpkick> maybe you have to restart usb-hotplug or udev or something like that
<jumpkick> but anytime you plug in a usb dev you should get something in dmesg
<Krusher00> MythbuntuGuest44 did you try just doing the standard installation?
<MythbuntuGuest44> yes
<MythbuntuGuest44> but he asks me near the end to install additional software
<Krusher00> oh that bit
<MythbuntuGuest44> so i choose mythbuntu frontend
<MythbuntuGuest44> and master backend
<MythbuntuGuest44> if i choose both he brakes
<Krusher00> so you're talking about after it had installed on the drive an everything?
<MythbuntuGuest44> if i only choose frontend
<MythbuntuGuest44> he pass installation complete but he starts and then u hear a speaker signal and i habve a black screen and nothing happen
<Krusher00> jumpkick: I've added the modules into /etc/modules so they load on startup, but other than the listing in lsusb, can't find anything showing that it has been added other than what was listed in the pastebin (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7502/)
<MythbuntuGuest44> i install it new at this time
<MythbuntuGuest44> now he installs the core system
<Krusher00> hmm, I'm just installing 8.04 on a second box here as we speak (to see if it makes any difference to my tuner) so I'll see how it goes for me.
<MythbuntuGuest44> i install rc4 too
<MythbuntuGuest44> so now i have to type a username
<MythbuntuGuest44> and choose a proxy
<MythbuntuGuest44> no proxy
<MythbuntuGuest44> soooo
<MythbuntuGuest44> now i have to choose software to install
<MythbuntuGuest44> i choose master backend and frontend
<MythbuntuGuest44> right?
<MythbuntuGuest44> in german: installationsschritt fehlgeschlagen
<MythbuntuGuest44> install failed
<MythbuntuGuest44> it comes when i choose master backend
<MythbuntuGuest44> i tried master backend alone and he failes too
<MythbuntuGuest44> when i choose frontend only then he installs bit starts to a black screen
<MythbuntuGuest44> every time  i choose master backend he brake
<MythbuntuGuest44> bullshit :-)
<Krusher00> mine went through, only issue so far is that it didn't recognise the onboard graphics as well as it did last time :-)
<laga> MythbuntuGuest44: um
<laga> MythbuntuGuest44: what iso is that? there is no rc4
<MythbuntuGuest44> mythbuntu-8.04-rc-alternate-amd64
<laga> ah, you tried the alternate disk. ok.
<laga> MythbuntuGuest44: does it work if you choose "frontend"?
<MythbuntuGuest44> the installation work
<MythbuntuGuest44> end he sais that i have to reboot and start with mythbuntu
<MythbuntuGuest44> then he starts from hdd
<MythbuntuGuest44> the speaker does a beep
<MythbuntuGuest44> and i have only a black screen
<MythbuntuGuest44> nothing else
<laga> MythbuntuGuest44: what works? if you choose "frontend" in the task selector?
<MythbuntuGuest44> yes
<MythbuntuGuest44> if i choose only the point frontend in : choose software to install
<MythbuntuGuest44> then he runs the installation correctly
<MythbuntuGuest44> but dont boot correctly
<MythbuntuGuest44> the core he install complete
<MythbuntuGuest44> then he asks me for installing software
<MythbuntuGuest44> and i need master backend and frontend or not?
<laga> yeah, ok
<laga> MythbuntuGuest44: you can install the backend later on
<laga> MythbuntuGuest44: what happened before the black screen?
<MythbuntuGuest44> uh
<MythbuntuGuest44> im in the install screeen
<MythbuntuGuest44> he makes some lines from linux
<MythbuntuGuest44> he loads the kernel
<MythbuntuGuest44> then the speaker beeps and nothing else happen
<MythbuntuGuest44> so i only choose frontend this time and finish install first ok?
<laga> well, i thought you finished the install?
<laga> what did you do
<MythbuntuGuest44> i finished the install
<MythbuntuGuest44> then it doesnt work
<MythbuntuGuest44> and so i installed new
<laga> when? :)
<MythbuntuGuest44> and this new install is running at this time
<MythbuntuGuest44> :-)
<laga> are you talking abouz 7.10 or 8.04?
<MythbuntuGuest44> 8.04
<laga> ah, you're currently installing myhbuntu 8.04
<MythbuntuGuest44> mythbuntu-8.04-rc-alternate-amd64
<MythbuntuGuest44> yes
<MythbuntuGuest44> so he would finish in a minute  :-)
<MythbuntuGuest44> so he asks me for configure lirc
<laga> it's good that you caught this problem.. i'll have to try the amd64 iso
<MythbuntuGuest44> what i have to choose :-)?
<laga> MythbuntuGuest44: you can configure lirc later, just choose "none" now
<MythbuntuGuest44> ir transmitter too
<MythbuntuGuest44> ok
<MythbuntuGuest44> thats what i did wehen installing the first time
<MythbuntuGuest44> :-9
<MythbuntuGuest44> now he is cleaning up
<MythbuntuGuest44> erm
<MythbuntuGuest44> he asks me to install grub bootloader
<MythbuntuGuest44> or lilo bootloader or without bootloader
<MythbuntuGuest44> whats the right one?
<laga> grub should work
<MythbuntuGuest44> install in the master boot record?
<MythbuntuGuest44> so he finished installation
<MythbuntuGuest44> now i reboot
<laga> yes, install into MBR
<MythbuntuGuest44> so now i see the mythbuntu logo
<MythbuntuGuest44> with a loading line
<MythbuntuGuest44> then a moment a saw a blinking cursor on the upper left
<MythbuntuGuest44> then he switched to black screen with beeping on the speaker
<MythbuntuGuest44> and nothing.....
<MythbuntuGuest44> i only see a black screen
<SoulBlade> anybody know why mythtv .21 wouldn't play any audio but mplayer /dev/video0 plays it just fine?
<laga> MythbuntuGuest44: what computer is that?
<laga> MythbuntuGuest44: eg what kind of hardware
<MythbuntuGuest44> its a core2duo mobile 5600 with 4gb corsair ddr2 ram pc 800 and a msi speedstar mainboard with intel 945 gt chipset
<MythbuntuGuest44> a notebook hdd
<MythbuntuGuest44> 80gb sata
<MythbuntuGuest44> and now i tested it with a 250 gb sata
<laga> well, i'm jealous. :)
<MythbuntuGuest44> graphics card is an ati ht2400
<laga> MythbuntuGuest44: when it loads grub, do you get a menu?
<laga> or "hit esc for menu"?
<MythbuntuGuest44> no
<MythbuntuGuest44> moment
<MythbuntuGuest44> i load again
<MythbuntuGuest44> ah ok
<MythbuntuGuest44> your right
<MythbuntuGuest44> he says press esc to enter menu
<MythbuntuGuest44> and then i have 3 choices
<laga> ok, good
<MythbuntuGuest44> memtest
<MythbuntuGuest44> generic
<laga> the first choice, select it and enter 'e'
<MythbuntuGuest44> and generic recovery mode
<laga> which should be the generic choice
<MythbuntuGuest44> its the first
<MythbuntuGuest44> the secound is recover
<laga> now you should be in another screen, after hitting e
<MythbuntuGuest44> the 3rd is memtest
<MythbuntuGuest44> yes
<MythbuntuGuest44> root
<MythbuntuGuest44> 1st choice
<MythbuntuGuest44> 2nd is kernel
<MythbuntuGuest44> 3rd initrd
<MythbuntuGuest44> and the 2nd and 3rd option with some text behind. do u need this text?
<laga> no.. wait a second
<laga> ah, right. select the "kernel" entry and hit "e"
<laga> now you can edit the text
<MythbuntuGuest44> ok
<laga> remove "quiet splash"
<MythbuntuGuest44> now he says
<laga> after you removed these two words, hit enter
<laga> then hit b
<MythbuntuGuest44> a very long line with characters and behind this ro quiet splash
<laga> and it should boot
<MythbuntuGuest44> ok
<sauron> hey, anyone wants to help a mythbuntu newbie
<sauron> well, attempted newbie
<laga> without all these annoying splash screens so you can get some debugging output
<SoulBlade> anybody know why i would get ALSA support not compiled in if i just upgraded to ubuntu 8.04 like a week ago - this is w/ myth .21
<Krusher00> sauron, I'll give it a go
<sauron> the damn rc does not want to install
<MythbuntuGuest44> ah ok :-)
<sauron> at all
<SoulBlade> and if i can just fix this w/ a package or whatever
<Krusher00> sauron, what type of rc?
<sauron> after I select the installation it ends up at the busybox prompt
<sauron> latest 8.04
<Krusher00> oh
<sauron> brand new setup, hdtv supposed to arrive today
<MythbuntuGuest44> now he had said meny lines
<Krusher00> haha I thought you meant remote control :-P
<sauron> any ideas?  or should I just use the gutsy release?
<laga> SoulBlade: huh
<laga> SoulBlade: can you pastebin the error message
<MythbuntuGuest44> but i cant sai whats wrong
<laga> MythbuntuGuest44: what are the last lines? maybe you can take a picture of the screen
<Krusher00> laga would be the one to talk to but he's a little busy right now as you can see, if you want to go ahead and try the gutsy release you could do that, or wait for 8.04 stable to be released in a couple of days.
<sauron> oh
<laga> sauron: what exactly is wrong?
<sauron> heh missed that comment krusher
<sauron> well, I cannot boot the live cd or do installation
<MythbuntuGuest44> they are very fast
<sauron> it starts loading, I get to the screen that says mythbuntu and the xp likeloading thing
<sauron> and then it all just stops
<sauron> and I get a prompt
<laga> sauron: have you tried the safe graphics mode?
<sauron> box is barebones, mb + vid
<sauron> yes
<sauron> same thing
<sauron> I had suse 10.1 booting on it right before
<sauron> so there is nothing wrong with it
<laga> sauron: that's annoying.. can you download the alternate disk and try that? but take care, it might not be possible to install the master backend right off the CD - you can install it later on. i've just learned about that
<MythbuntuGuest44> so laga i boot in recovery mode
<laga> MythbuntuGuest44: do you still see the lines?
<MythbuntuGuest44> then i get a screen
<laga> MythbuntuGuest44: ah
<MythbuntuGuest44> resume root or xfix
<sauron> laga: well, maybe I am better off installing ubunty and just mythtv packages?
<sauron> this seemed easier
<sauron> but I guess it is not
<Krusher00> sauron, you could just use the 7.10 distribution
<laga> sauron: whatever works for you :) you can just install mythbuntu-desktop to install mythbuntu on a normal ubuntu install
<sauron> oh
 * Krusher00 watches laga fly loops around the channel :-O
<sauron> :) ok problem solved
<sauron> thanks
<sauron> I do not want to mess around with a broken installer
<laga> sauron: it's supposed to be easier, but it looks like there might be a problem with the live disk :)
<sauron> or its just a problem with me :)
<sauron> hmm
<laga> (the live disk doesn't work for everyone, which is why we have the alternate disk :))
<sauron> general question
<sauron> anyone using firewire to record from the new gen cable boxes?
<laga> sauron: http://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu <- maybe you can file a bug report about your problem with the live disk there
<MythbuntuGuest44> so what to do now
<sauron> very little to report, it basically did not work, I did not get meaningful errors
<laga> MythbuntuGuest44: you have two options. try one of them ;)
<sauron> so whats the diff with the alt disk?
<sauron> like I said, ubuntu installs fine for me using the regular disks
<MythbuntuGuest44> i tried
<laga> sauron: the alternate disk doesn't try to load an X environment, it's more like the normal debian disk
<laga> MythbuntuGuest44: try the other one?
<MythbuntuGuest44> resume, he have the same black screren
<MythbuntuGuest44> xfix he made
<MythbuntuGuest44> and now i trie root
<MythbuntuGuest44> ok now im in root shell
<MythbuntuGuest44> :-)
<sauron> ok I will give that a shot, but I get the feeling my problem is not with the x env
<laga> sauron: it's more compatible. wrt normal ubuntu disks working for you - we have a different build process for our disks, so things can go wrong there
<sauron> I had several distros running on that box before
<laga> MythbuntuGuest44: that's progress.
<sauron> ic
<sauron> ok I will dl it
<sauron> I hope I have some more blank cds around
<sauron> thanks laga
<laga> MythbuntuGuest44: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sauron> and wost case I will just use reg installation
<laga> sauron: i'm *very* interested in hearing about your experience with the alternate disks, these could still use some testing.
<laga> sauron: right. it might take some time now, but you'll get there in the end
<MythbuntuGuest44> so i opened the log with vi
<MythbuntuGuest44> what i have to look for ?
<sauron> ok I hope I can let u know in a bit
<laga> MythbuntuGuest44: jump to the end of the file
<sauron> it will be a while until it comes down, dl was much faster last night
<MythbuntuGuest44> Dac detection success
<MythbuntuGuest44> and last line dac connect 00000002
<laga> MythbuntuGuest44: nothing else? bah..
<laga> MythbuntuGuest44: /var/log/messages ? anything interesting in there? do you know how to use ssh?
<MythbuntuGuest44> now sorry im just a linuix no0b
<MythbuntuGuest44> but i think its the graphics card
<MythbuntuGuest44> the last lines are all with ati in
<laga> that's sad.. i'd love to look at these logs with my own eyes, but writing them down is a bit annoying for you i guess ;)
<MythbuntuGuest44> hehe thats right :-)
<MythbuntuGuest44> so i just removed the ati card now
<laga> MythbuntuGuest44: i always blame ati. :)
<MythbuntuGuest44> and try to take the onboard intel chip
<laga> yes, that'd be good
 * Krusher00 pats his 2900xt
<Krusher00> don't listen to him baby.
<MythbuntuGuest44> but this onboard card doesn#t support hdtv :-/
<laga> i'm afk for a few minutes, more household chores
<laga> MythbuntuGuest44: you should be able to add the card back later one
<laga> s/one/on/
<MythbuntuGuest44> ah ok
<MythbuntuGuest44> uhhh
<MythbuntuGuest44> after removing i see i screeen
<MythbuntuGuest44> oh my good
<MythbuntuGuest44> there was a miracle :-)
<laga> re
<laga> bah
<laga> i think i know what your problem might be
<laga> just a theory: your intel card is recognized as the primary VGA card, thus X comes up on that card
<MythbuntuGuest44> oh
<laga> try pluggin your ati card back in, but attach the monitor to the intel card
<MythbuntuGuest44> mmmm should i just disable the intelcard in bios
<MythbuntuGuest44> no
<SoulBlade> can anybody help me with an audio problem in mythfrontend?  the logs state that alsa support is not compiled in... i can see that mplayer chooses to use alsa when it plays the stream properly
<MythbuntuGuest44> i tried that before
<MythbuntuGuest44> then the screen is power down :-/
<laga> MythbuntuGuest44: hum. then try to disable the intel card..
<MythbuntuGuest44> no signal on the intel card
<MythbuntuGuest44> k
<MythbuntuGuest44> i disable it in bios
<laga> MythbuntuGuest44: too bad. :/ what makes you think that the intel card doesnt support HDTV?
<laga> SoulBlade: show me the logs, please
<SoulBlade> ok one sec
<MythbuntuGuest44> i read this
<SoulBlade> http://pastebin.org/30767
<MythbuntuGuest44> um
<MythbuntuGuest44> its not possible to disable it in bios :-/
<laga> SoulBlade: very scary. can you show me apt-cache policy mythtv-frontend libmyth-0.21 and the output of mythfrontend --version?
<laga> MythbuntuGuest44: maybe there is a setting to make it prefer the pci express slot?
<laga> MythbuntuGuest44: or maybe it automatically disables the card and my theory was trash :)
<MythbuntuGuest44> yes
<MythbuntuGuest44> he disables the card
<MythbuntuGuest44> but dont support the ati hd 2400 card+
<MythbuntuGuest44> but i read the 2400 in the driver support
<laga> MythbuntuGuest44: what makes you think that your intel GPU doesn't support hdtv?
<MythbuntuGuest44> i read it in some boards
<MythbuntuGuest44> and i dont read hdtv support at intel homepage and msi homepage
<MythbuntuGuest44> i would prefer to kick the ati out of it
<MythbuntuGuest44> it only costs energy
<MythbuntuGuest44> but i want to have hdtv on my plasma tv :-)
<MythbuntuGuest44> this board has a dvi output
<MythbuntuGuest44> but i couldnt read that it has hdtv
<laga> MythbuntuGuest44: in linux things are a bit differently
<laga> s/ly/
<MythbuntuGuest44> im a linux no0b :-)
<laga> MythbuntuGuest44: basically, for 2d video acceleration, your cards are about the same in linux.
<laga> there is no special hardware acceleration possible with those cards
<SoulBlade> http://pastebin.org/30768
<laga> (3d is a different thing, but i usually dont need much 3d power on my mythtv box)
<MythbuntuGuest44> oh ok
<MythbuntuGuest44> so the cpu has to make the hdtv things?
<laga> MythbuntuGuest44: yup
<MythbuntuGuest44> oh ok
<MythbuntuGuest44> so im able to have hdtv films on my plasma without this sucking ati graphics card?
<laga> MythbuntuGuest44: well, where do you get them from?
<MythbuntuGuest44> some captured from tv on discovery hd
<MythbuntuGuest44> and im thinking about buying a blue ray drive
<laga> MythbuntuGuest44: blu ray is not supported in linux :/
<laga> your discovery hd recordings should work
<MythbuntuGuest44> ok
<MythbuntuGuest44> blue ray would come in a year or so
<MythbuntuGuest44> :-)
<laga> since your CPU is fairly speedy, but you'd have to tweak your display profiles a little bit. but it ought to be possible
<laga> i'd say go with the intel card now
<laga> SoulBlade: did you upgrade that ubuntu install? did you ever install mythtv from source?
<MythbuntuGuest44> i install new with the intel card only at this moment :-)
<SoulBlade> i tried but failed miserably
<SoulBlade> originally i was on gutsy, upgraded to .21 - but that broke legacy support
<SoulBlade> i then tried to build my own but never succeeded - and then ended up doing a dist upgrade to hardy
<MythbuntuGuest44> its an core2duo 5600 1,8ghz so i think hes good enough to play hd :-)
<SoulBlade> and i was fixed aside from audio
<SoulBlade> but i havent tried installing from source since i did the upgrade
<SoulBlade> laga - i get a policy for libmyth-0.20 but not one for libmyth-0.21
<MythbuntuGuest44> so he startet xfce
<MythbuntuGuest44> how to reinstall the master backend
<SoulBlade> ah butits there for libmyth-0.21-0
<SoulBlade> installed is the same as candidate: 0.21.0+fixes16838-0ubuntu3
<SoulBlade> 500 in the version table for hardy/multiverse packages..
<laga> SoulBlade: libmyth-0.20 can probably be removed. the correct package is libmyth-0.21-0 i think
<laga> yeah
<laga> MythbuntuGuest44: go to the control centre
<SoulBlade> ah yea - its not installed anymore
<MythbuntuGuest44> i installed it
<MythbuntuGuest44> do i have to type a password every time the computer starts?
<laga> MythbuntuGuest44: no. just explore the control centre and you'll find the correct option :)
<MythbuntuGuest44> i trie this option at this time *gg*
<MythbuntuGuest44> and it works :-)
<MythbuntuGuest44> thanks a lot
<SoulBlade> nice
<laga> tgm4883_laptop: any idea about SoulBlade's issue? http://pastebin.org/30767 http://pastebin.org/30768
<MythbuntuGuest44> now i only have to found the correct thing for connect to a windows share to play this files
<MythbuntuGuest44> then i am happy
<tgm4883_laptop> laga, SoulBlade whats the problem?
<laga> tgm4883_laptop: his mythtv claims it's not compiled with alsa support
<SoulBlade> i have no audio when i play livetv
<SoulBlade> and the logs say what laga just wrote
<SoulBlade> but i can do mplayer /dev/video0 w/o a problem
<tgm4883_laptop> strange
<tgm4883_laptop> is this an RC?
<tgm4883_laptop> RC install
<MythbuntuGuest44> remote control
<SoulBlade> i picked this up after doing an update to hardy and then using synaptics
<laga> MythbuntuGuest44: RC = release candidate these days ;)
<MythbuntuGuest44> is synaptic a touchpad or what?
<SoulBlade> though i updated from gutsy because i was having problems w/ the .21 release and tried to do some debugging
<MythbuntuGuest44> ah ok
<MythbuntuGuest44> i only read rc *fG*
<MythbuntuGuest44> sorry
<SoulBlade> synaptic is a GUI for package management
<MythbuntuGuest44> ah ok
<BobSlob> anyone know the best/easiest way to get the remote mapping done
<tgm4883_laptop> SoulBlade, any changes to your sources.list?
<SoulBlade> i had removed some gutsy repos
<SoulBlade> but nothing since the update to hardy
<tgm4883_laptop> can you pastebin it?
<SoulBlade> you want /etc/apt/sources.list right?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<SoulBlade> http://pastebin.org/30774
<SoulBlade> does it look right?
<tgm4883_laptop> looks ok
<SoulBlade> do i need some lib?
<tgm4883_laptop> and you do have audio on the system right?
<SoulBlade> yea - im using mplayer right now no problem
<SoulBlade> mplayer appears to be using alsa based on the output as well
<BobSlob> or know where i can get premade remote profiles?
<tgm4883_laptop> sec, let me try some things
<laga> BobSlob: mythbuntu-lirc-generator will generate a lircrc based on your lircd.conf. (overwriting your old lircrc)
<BobSlob> okay... so i need a valid lircd.conf
<BobSlob> problem is, i have a mce2005 remote... but theres like 4 different versions
<BobSlob> so some stuff works... others it says "hahahah yeah right"
<tgm4883_laptop> BobSlob, which one does it look like http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MCE_Remote
<BobSlob> 3rd one in... version 2, model 1039
<BobSlob> no colored buttons
<tgm4883_laptop> so it's a phillips?
<BobSlob> i believe so, yes
<tgm4883_laptop> should say on the back
<BobSlob> just says "microsoft version 1039"
<BobSlob> err model
<BobSlob> i'm still fairly new to linux aswell... thus why i'm so lost
<tgm4883_laptop> BobSlob, I only see 2 remotes listed in MCC related to the MCE remote
<tgm4883_laptop> and you should pick the new one
<BobSlob> yeah, i did during the initial install
<BobSlob> and generated dynamic button mapping
<tgm4883_laptop> and what happened
<BobSlob> the number buttons work great... thats about it
<tgm4883_laptop> so in other words, the remote works fine, it's the button mapping that is screwed up?
<SoulBlade> can i look for any symbols in the binaries to make sure i have alsa?
<BobSlob> yeah... and i wanted to know an easy way to fix it =D
<tgm4883_laptop> SoulBlade, is it just live tv, or recorded content too
<SoulBlade> lemme check
<BobSlob> also, another thing i cant figure out... when i load up the guide and actually "click" on the show i wanna watch, it will only ever give me recording options, nothing about switching to that channel
<SoulBlade> same deal w/ recorded shows
<SoulBlade> and those are shows i recorded when i had gutsy working w/ .20 that i know had audio
<SoulBlade> problem solved - change audo to /dev/dsp
<laga> that's not a solved problem
<SoulBlade> hehe
<laga> thaT's a bad workaround ;)
<SoulBlade> yea thats a workaround
<SoulBlade> why is it bad
<tgm4883_laptop> SoulBlade, x86_64?
<laga> because using the OSS devices will often block your sound card for other apps
<SoulBlade> mine was set on ALSA:default
<SoulBlade> x86
<SoulBlade> dual p3 800 babbbyyy haha
<SoulBlade> so old
<famicom> I still need to get me a dedicated sound amp
<famicom> and surround speakers
<famicom> anyone got any reccomendations
<laga> me too.
<laga> but i'll likely get a stereo setup, a few hundred bucks don't buy you a great 5.1 setup ;)
<SoulBlade> ive always liked klipsch
<SoulBlade> but dont know what their latest offerings are
<laga> SoulBlade: can you run ldd `which mythfrontend`
<laga> and pastebin that
<SoulBlade> not a dynamic executable
<SoulBlade> and which says its using the one in /usr/bin
<laga> oops.
<laga> SoulBlade: can you run ldd `which mythfrontend.real`
<SoulBlade> ah yes thats a bit longer.. one sec
<BobSlob> how do i switch to a channel from the guide itself? it just keeps giving me recording options
<laga> BobSlob: you can enable a setting somewhere AFAIK
<BobSlob> hmm... i'll poke around.. thanks
<SoulBlade> http://pastebin.org/30777
<laga> SoulBlade: look at the first few lines. it's using stuff in /usr/local/, which is likely your own compiled version..
<SoulBlade> i rock
<SoulBlade> so do i just do a make uninstall
<laga> yeah, totally
<SoulBlade> or make clean or something
<SoulBlade> thanks a lot
<laga> make uninstall, and make sure everything is gone
 * tgm4883_laptop points out that nobody told him that SoulBlade tried to compile it himself
<SoulBlade> i thought i had
<SoulBlade> sorry
<laga> SoulBlade: you did, but tgm4883_laptop came in late
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<laga> slacker.
<laga> ;)
 * tgm4883_laptop kills laga 
<SoulBlade> my bad - thanks a lot though
<SoulBlade> this has to be the problem - man i suck
<tgm4883_laptop> so....back to BobSlob
<SoulBlade> woo ldd `which mythfrontend.real` | grep local returns nuthin
<BobSlob> woo =D
<SoulBlade> damn frontend started up a lot slower now... prescaling theme images is takin a long time
<SoulBlade> well lets see if it plays
<SoulBlade> works
<SoulBlade> w/ alsa
<SoulBlade> thanks a bunch
<SoulBlade> must remember ldd
<tgm4883_laptop> BobSlob, can you pastebin your lircrc file
<BobSlob> i can try =D
<BobSlob> actually... you know... its working pretty damn good =D
<BobSlob> i wouldnt worry about it dude... i can live with it for now
<Tu13es> how do I clear the mysql password?
<BobSlob> hmm
<BobSlob> i just changed channels and my sound went dead
<BobSlob> okay... i dont think it goes dead... it just varies so much you cant hear it
<famicom> anyon here know how i can disable that "You should have gotten a lock by now" message?
<MythbuntuGuest65> anyone here help with a 8.04 rc install problem ?
<laga> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<MythbuntuGuest65> ok, installing 8.04rc and getting enter your password to perform admin tasks dialog. It seems to want an existing password on a fresh install ?
<MythbuntuGuest65> when i enter a password it tells me i have it wrong
<laga> MythbuntuGuest65: where and when does that happen?
<SoulBlade> empty password?
<MythbuntuGuest65> after boothing from CD
<MythbuntuGuest65> or after clincking on the install mybuntu icon
<laga> MythbuntuGuest65: and when does it want the password?
<laga> hum
<laga> interesting
<laga> superm1: ^^
<MythbuntuGuest65> blank password no good
<MythbuntuGuest65> no error with blank - dialog disappears but no progress to install either
<MythbuntuGuest65> wonder is it picking something up from previous install on disk
<MythbuntuGuest65> i thought i could just overwrite it
<laga> MythbuntuGuest65: okay. so you downloaded the 8.04 RC live disk, put it on a disk, booted from that disk and the first thing it wants is a password?
<MythbuntuGuest65> thats exactly what im seeing
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest65, does it make it into the live env?
<MythbuntuGuest65> previous install of knoppmyth on disk
<MythbuntuGuest65> yeah it makes it to the black screen with the two icons #1 = livecd frontend #2 = install mythbuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> so when does it ask for the password?
<MythbuntuGuest65> after 3rd fail it says "failed to run /usr/bin/ubuiquity 'mythbuntu_ui' as root
<MythbuntuGuest65> and ends dialog with 'wrong password'
<tgm4883_laptop> 32 or 64 bit?
<MythbuntuGuest65> 32bit - pentium 4 1.7ghz
<tgm4883_laptop> while i'm grabbing the iso, did you verify the md5sum of the iso, and verify the burn?
<MythbuntuGuest65> nope did not do that but burned at 8x for safety - never had issues before
<tgm4883_laptop> did you download via torrent?
<MythbuntuGuest65> i might try the test media option if this is not a known issue
<MythbuntuGuest65> no not via torrent
<MythbuntuGuest65> iso from mythbuntu.org link
<tgm4883_laptop> test your media, i'm going to try to reproduce the results in a vm
<MythbuntuGuest65> ok i think i will test the media - I'm even getting the same dialog on cliucking the live cd icon !
<MythbuntuGuest65> starting the integrity check now - this may take some time.....
<MythbuntuGuest65> hmmm -check has just completed - errors found in two files - does not say which
<MythbuntuGuest65> guess i need to re-download or re-burn
<tgm4883_laptop> verify your md5sum
<tgm4883_laptop> on the iso
<MythbuntuGuest65> whats the easy way to do that ?
<tgm4883_laptop> download the md5sum file off the website
<tgm4883_laptop> then in a terminal do
<tgm4883_laptop> md5sum -c filename.iso.md5sum
<tgm4883_laptop> make sure they are in the same dir
<MythbuntuGuest65> cd burnt from windows - downloaded md5.exe from softpedia, its verifies ok
<MythbuntuGuest65> so it must be a dodgy burn
<MythbuntuGuest65> but this is a weird outcome from a dodgy burn ?
<laga> yeah..
<MythbuntuGuest65> gonna try a re-burn see if it helps
<MythbuntuGuest65> think i will try track at once burn this time - last one was disk at once
<MythbuntuGuest65> not sure if it makes any diff
<tgm4883_laptop> can you burn slower?
<tgm4883_laptop> like 4x?
<MythbuntuGuest65> last burn was at 8x - slowest it would go
<tgm4883_laptop> k
<am_dragon> did the mediabuntu repository change? I'm getting 404 on package.medibuntu.org or is that just spelled wrong in the beta?
<laga> did you apt-get update?
<am_dragon> yes that's where I get the 404 error.
<tgm4883_laptop> i noticed that too
<tgm4883_laptop> figured it was down or something
<tgm4883_laptop> cause it was fine yesterday i believe
<am_dragon> ah, ok.
<am_dragon> my mythbox HD died a couple days ago, so I figured I try beta for the reload.
<am_dragon> I tried the RC first but the installer wouldn't launch because of a error on a file in /pixmaps... I'm guessing missing art.
<tgm4883_laptop> bad burn maybe?
<am_dragon> possible, I could try do redownload.
<tgm4883_laptop> 32 or 64 bit?
<am_dragon> 64
<tgm4883_laptop> did you md5sum the iso?
<am_dragon> no, I'm lazy.
<tgm4883_laptop> so you instead downloaded the beta build?
<am_dragon> I already had it.
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<am_dragon> I installed it on an sd card to play while I was waiting for the HD.
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll test in a vm once i grab it
<tgm4883_laptop> sec, gotta restart x
<tgm4883_laptop> bah, i lied i can't test it
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest65, did you get that again?
<superm1> or what happened?
<superm1> did you sort it out
<am_dragon> Check sum is fine burning the disk again.
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest65, that must be dodgy burn.  i just verified in a virtual machine that behavior doesn't happen to me with the RC 32 bit disk
<BobSlob> hmm
<BobSlob> any reason why i'd have "choppy" playback regardless of settings on my mythtv box... c2d 2.13, 2gb ram, 6800gt, 2xmce150?
<BobSlob> using the restricted drivers for the 6800gt aswell
<BobSlob> i've tried the various profiles, from slim to cpu++, even tried making my own
<am_dragon> verifyed the md5 checksum, burned 2x.  The install icon on the Live CD desktop doesn't seem to work.
<am_dragon> That's the 8.04 RC live cd.
<am_dragon> trying the "install" option from the boot menu now.
<am_dragon> AMD64 8.04 (RC) Mythbuntu liveCD
<am_dragon> Internal Error - Failed to initialize HAL
<DarkAnt> hi, I'm trying to get a svn server running with apache2 and Trac ticketing system on a mythbuntu box. It looks like everything is running, but the problem is that none of the permissions for apache seem to be working. Using a browser I can see the server and go into the Trac, but I'm not challenged with a username/password. I followed this tutorial http://www.subversionary.org/howto/setting-up-a-subversion-server-on-ubuntu-guts
<superm1> am_dragon, oh no i know what you have going on
<superm1> am_dragon, its a bug in linux-ubuntu-modules
<superm1> due to cx88 mess
<superm1> it will be fixed by final release
<superm1> am_dragon, this is the fix for it: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-hardy-lum.git;a=commit;h=53143918a141e54197cc2511bcb3eb5984d60c8c
<HorstHakennase> hi, i got problems setting up mythtv on ubutu 7.10. The channel scan doesnt work. What are the right parameters for FREQUENZY and SYMBOLRATE???
<HorstHakennase> DBV-S
<laga> 22:02 < Falballa`> laga: 'astra' could be (#1) scanfrequenzen fuer ASTRA19.2?E - 12551500 (frequency), vertikal (polarity), 22000000 (symbol rate), qpsk (modulation), or (#2) <http://www1.digitalfernsehen.de/frequenzen/astra1.html>, or (#3) <http://www.prosieben.de/service/transponderwechsel/>
<HorstHakennase> I got DVB-S Card
<laga> HorstHakennase: ^^
<HorstHakennase> THX
<laga> NO PROBLEM
<MythbuntuGuest64> back again after several re-burns of 8.04 rc
<Ribs> Are we typing in capslock now?
<MythbuntuGuest64> ive decided that either i have a dodgy writer or dodgy disks
<MythbuntuGuest64> just back from shop with new pack of philips cdrs and trying again
<laga> good luck
<MythbuntuGuest64> good news, new cdr burn and verified on nero, media checked ok on boot and install is so far progressing without the password dialog
<MythbuntuGuest64> would never have guess that problem was bad media
<MythbuntuGuest64> thanks folks for the advice - hope its the only problem in this install
<laga> wow.
<laga> very interesting
<am_dragon> ok so I've got a Kworld 115 card and put a copy of the firmware in /lib/firmware but when I modprobe saa7134 it loads v4l-cx25840.fw, not the dvb-fe-nxt2004.fw it should.
<am_dragon> Anyone know why it would load the wrong firmware?
<laga> try loading saa7134-dvb?
<am_dragon> sudo modprobe saa7134-dvb?  Yes, then I check the dmesg  and that's where I see the other firmware.
<laga> odd.
<laga> dunno, never used that driver
<am_dragon> that's what I thought.
<am_dragon> Might have to go back to 7.10.
<am_dragon> worked fine there.
<laga> maybe you need to kick into dvb mode, as it's loading a v4l firmware
<am_dragon> how would I do that?
<laga> i dunno
<laga> :)
<am_dragon> I thought that what saa7134-dvb did
<am_dragon> http://youtube.com/watch?v=b-yNCqj_MXs
<am_dragon> worked great for 6 months then hd died...
<am_dragon> figured I'd just install the new beta, but I might just wait for the release.
<am_dragon> I was going to tape the install and throw that on youtube as well but it's not going very well so far...
<superm1> anyone around right now that's got a few minutes?
<superm1> we need a few more in #wolfie....
<laga> it's release-critical
<tgm4883_laptop> yes, wolfie is very critical
 * EvilGuru wonders if the newer 8.04 kernels have better support for Nova-T 500 cards
<zabadapp> EvilGuru: are you thinking of IR or something else?
<EvilGuru> USB drop outs, 24-14 (and possibly -15) had bad drop-out problems
<zabadapp> what happens when it drops out? i had very few problems with mine ... is 24-14 a revision? how do I know what I have?
<EvilGuru> When it drops out keyboard input becomes sluggish, if not impossible
<EvilGuru> and dmesg | tail
<EvilGuru> it populated with DVB IR poll errors
<zabadapp> ahh! now that you mention it! i did have a flood of ir-errormessages once ... i have not noticed it since (but it could very well have happened)
<EvilGuru> That seems to be caused when the device drops out
<EvilGuru> If it was once every couple of months I would be cool with it
<zabadapp> spooky, it was currently happening :) ... but i went to the livingroom and pressed a few buttons on the remote and now it stopped
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-04-20
<darthanubis> does anyone here have succcess with mythexport?
<darthanubis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythExport
<darthanubis> nuvexport?
<rcampbel3> just upgrade my master backend - lots of nvidia probs - nvidia settings doesn't detect nvidia X driver, dmesg shows it loaded... see on launchpad others having this problem... any solutions here?
<h3x> does 8.04 install with xfs for /var/lib
<h3x> in live cd, or should i use alternate
<sshirley> Hey all. I have a newbie question about Linux in general. I want to run mythwelcome instead of mythfrontend first on bootup. How can I change the startup scripts?
<sshirley> Anyone?
<sshirley> Damn it's dead in here!
<h3x> pretty much
<h3x> they're all busy watching tv. hahaha.
<sshirley> righto :-)
<sshirley> Any idea on how to change the startup scripts on ubuntu? i want to run mythwelcome first before mythfrontend
<h3x> i donno where they put that
<h3x> i would start greppin
<h3x> hehe
<sshirley> grep in /etc?? :-)
<h3x0r> no
<h3x0r> its probably in the home directory in a .* file
<h3x0r> like for xdm
<h3x0r> or its in /etc/X11 is my guess
<h3x0r> but i donno its probably buried somewhere in /var/X11 or whatever
<h3x0r> or is that xorg now
<sshirley> xorg
<h3x0r> my finger memory sucks
<zeke> ...and so we come to the crux of my dilemma...Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 24XX...and...Unable to execute "/bin/sh" for rc-default errors when trying to install Mythbuntu 8.04
<zeke> would an alternate-iso possibly have better results?
<gnub_daemon> or has anyone ever gotten this/ know what it means?
<gnub_daemon> pretty dead in here tonight
<aliby> zeke you may want to run a disk check on your drive
<aliby> I've had something similar happen and an xfs_check and xfs_repair fixed it
<gnub_daemon> already on the second disc check...the first one turned up errors in 8 files
<gnub_daemon> 9 this time
<aliby> hmm
<gnub_daemon> gonna try an alternate-install...haven't had much luck with those in the past
<gnub_daemon> but that was with freebsd...I ended up without a desktop environ
<gnub_daemon> I'm getting a "No UPnP" error when I try to run the initial setup...
<gnub_daemon> No UPnP backends found
<gnub_daemon> anyone listening in?
<laga> yeah, what's the problem?
<gnub_daemon> fresh install of hardy...libdvdcss2, libdvdread3, ffmpeg and other codecs installed yet I can't get dvd playback in xine, vlc or mplayer
<gnub_daemon> which is what got me into the whole reinstallation debacle in the first place
<gnub_daemon> 8-S
<MythbuntuGuest83> hi, somebody from germany here who can explain me how to add the "premiere direkt" channels to mythtv?
<MythbuntuGuest83> the get skipped by the channel scan
<BobSlob> anyone know why i'd be having choppy playback in 8.04 on a c2d 2.13ghz, 2gb ram, 6800gt, using the restricted drivers? seems like no matter what playback settings i pick its choppy.
<MythbuntuGuest83> try to disable the bob2 deinterlace
<MythbuntuGuest83> i think its enabled in almost every playback group
<BobSlob> okay, i made a custom profile... what would you recommend as my decoder and renderer?
<laga> MythbuntuGuest83: it's been discussed in the forums and on the mythtv-users mailing list
<MythbuntuGuest83> laga thats my post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4746803#post4746803
<MythbuntuGuest83> BobSlob I am using the xvmc-nvidia setting
<BobSlob> hmm... i dont even see that one. that the renderer?
<MythbuntuGuest83> BobSlob sorry, as decoder standard xvmc and renderer xvmc-opengl
<laga> xvmc-opengl isn't supported. it will fall back to something else
<MythbuntuGuest83> lol
<MythbuntuGuest83> ok then I don't know which I use ;)
<BobSlob> haha
<laga> it's still listed in the menu.. should be fixed :)
<BobSlob> using standard xvmc and xvmc-blit caused mythtv to crap out =P
<laga> BobSlob: maybe it's a problem with the video timing method. try opengl vsync?
<BobSlob> i switched to just standard and its working okay
<laga> i guess you don't need xvmc on the E6400 ;)
<BobSlob> weird though, the "ticker" on sports channels is choppy as its scrolling... hard to read
<BobSlob> xvmc is the best choice right?
<laga> if it's jittery, you can usually benefit from a 2x deinterlacer
<laga> BobSlob: no, it's just "a" choice.. check the mythtv wiki on xvmc ;)
<MythbuntuGuest83> laga so you can't help me with premiere?
<laga> no
<MythbuntuGuest83> ok danke trotzdem
<BobSlob> think i'd get better performance if i went to the offical nvidia drivers over the restricted drivers?
<jduggan> most definitly
<BobSlob> should i just use envy to install them?
<laga> um
<laga> what's the difference between "official nvidia drivers" and the "restricted drivers"? ;)
<laga> but in any case, use envy, don't install from source
<jduggan> i think he's using restricted as in, 'useless' rather than to say proprietary
<jduggan> :P
<a1fa> Err http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy/free Packages
<a1fa>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.121.38.148 80]
<a1fa> wtf?
<laga> omg
<a1fa> clicky dont work no more :)
<BobSlob> haha
<a1fa> no, i am saying mythbuntu control panel is selecting 404 package tree
<MythbuntuGuest15> just popped in to say thanks for advice yesterday - I got 8.04rc running and i'm very impressed - esp the multirec (3 recordings simultaneously on one tuner!)
<a1fa> multirec?
<a1fa> 3 different channels?
<jduggan> 3 channels on the same mux using one tuner
<a1fa> why would you do that?
<a1fa> nvm
<a1fa> they are having server issues over at medibuntu
<MythbuntuGuest15> indeed, 3 channels on the same mux is the restriction - but 2 tuners means you pretty much have no chance of recording clashes
<BobSlob> hmm
<BobSlob> anyone have any ideas why my recorded shows display no video (i hear the sound, and in the menu the video shows in the little window)
<darthanubis> BobSlob, may have to remove and readd your capture card from the setup
<darthanubis> anyone with nuvexport or nythexport experience?
<darthanubis> mythexport
<darthanubis> nuvexport is not renaming the file correctly
<darthanubis> mmythexport is not working at all
<darthanubis> nuvexport is not renaming the files it creates correctly, then end up like this %t_-__00_(04).avi
<a1fa> what?
<BobSlob> darthanubis: okay... although i dont see how that'll work... the video is recorded
<a1fa> 3 MUX?
<a1fa> wtf is a mux?
<BobSlob> i can hear the sound, just no video
<darthanubis> sorry
<darthanubis> I miss understood the ?
<BobSlob> oh.. np =D
<darthanubis> !google | a1fa
<ubotu> a1fa: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<a1fa> what
<a1fa> !google | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<darthanubis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demux
<darthanubis> In electronics, a multiplexer or mux (occasionally the term muldex is also found, for a combination multiplexer-demultiplexer) is a device that performs multiplexing; it selects one of many analog or digital input signals and outputs that into a single line.
<a1fa> ok
<a1fa> so i dont get it what does have to do with recording 1 show 3 times
<a1fa> doesnt make sence
<BobSlob> someone mentioned to me, a plugin or something that could download missing episodes off usenet automagically within mythtv
<BobSlob> any truth to that?
<laga> no
<laga> not gonna happen
<Raspberry> hmm -- so my problem of mythtv-frontend not holding focus...  must have something to do with either the SVIDEO out to the TV (2nd display) or it has to do with the fact that I upgraded the mythtv box from 7.10 to 8.04 -- my 8.04 workstation that has been installed since Alpha2 -- works fine with the frontend
<bogus-> is there also a way to setup mythbuntu via usb?
<superm1> via usb stick?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> you can copy all the contents of the iso to the stick
<superm1> and then install grub/syslinux
<superm1> or similar
<laga> Raspberry: wait. you have a dualhead setup? yeah, mythfrontend tends to loose focus then, especially if you do work on the other head
<bogus-> hmm nm, the machine doesn't support it :p
<Raspberry> laga: the tv is the only head... i think i explaned things wrong earler :)
<laga> ah
<mary|myth> i just tried to give mythbuntu 8.04 a try, I'm using it as a live frontend
<mary|myth> but it isn't able to play recorded programs
<mary|myth> it gives: NVP::OpenFile(): Error, couldn't read file: myth://192.168.1.11:6543/
<mary|myth> the previews show up in the recorded programs window
<mary|myth> and livetv works
<mary|myth> ...i guess i just want to know if I'm doing something wrong or if i should report a bug
<mary|myth> i think there should be a file appended after myth://192.168.1.11:6543/ but there isn't one
<mary|myth> and i don't know why
<superm1> mary|myth, is that on a secondary backend that you are connecting to?
<superm1> or to a primary?
<mary|myth> primary
<superm1> hm okay then it isn't likely a recording prefix error
<superm1> is that the right ip of the backend?
<superm1> 192.168.1.11?
<mary|myth> yeah
<superm1> is it listening on that port?
<superm1> try nmap..
<mary|myth> my other frontends work :/
<superm1> hm
<superm1> what kind of video card?
<superm1> maybe xv isn't working..
<mary|myth> i did have to change the video player
<mary|myth> but livetv from the backend is working
<superm1> just recordings dont work?
<superm1> wha?
<mary|myth> yeah
<superm1> that's really bzr...
<mary|myth> and they show up in their preview
<superm1> well the preview does different stuff
<mary|myth> those silly mini-videos in the right corner
<superm1> so i would think that's much to go on
<superm1> do you have a secondary backend setup anywhere?
<superm1> or have you ever?
<mary|myth> i don't think so
<superm1> possibly with the same hostname that you are using on the live disk
<superm1> okay
<mary|myth> i set it to always stream recordings from the backend, before that it was saying that it could find /home/mythtv i think
<mary|myth> i just tried setting a different hostname in the mysql.txt and that didn't change anything
<superm1> does the mythfrontend log indicate that error, or the backend log?
<mary|myth> frontend
<mary|myth> i don't see any errors in the backend
<superm1> does the backend by chance complain at the same time about anything?
<superm1>  hm
<superm1> well could you by chance do an install from live disk somewhre?
<superm1> and see if it persists upon install?
<mary|myth> unfortunatly i don't can a computer to do it on right now
<superm1> o
<superm1> even to a flash drive?
<mary|myth> no :/
<mary|myth> thats why i was trying the live mythbuntu
<superm1> i've had no issues with it in the past, so it's a bit surprising this is cropping up
<superm1> especially if other frontends work
<laga> (i sometimes get "recording not foundt" too but i havent investigated yet)
<mary|myth> in one of my google searches, someone said they were missing a perl script
<mary|myth> but didn't say what it was
<mary|myth> just one of those "oh i fixed it, was missing a perl script"
<superm1> shouldnt be using perl for anything at that time....
<superm1> and anyhow libmyth-perl is installed already
<laga> maybe optimize_mythdb.pl or myth.rebuilddatabase.pl but i doubt that.
<superm1> especially on playback
<mary|myth> i just noticed up two likes it gives: 2008-04-20 19:36:40.227 GetRecordBasename found no entry
<laga> i used to see these 1-2 months ago, then i updated from trunk to 0.21, now it seems to be back..
<laga> although it's still possible it's just a case of bad reception for me
<superm1> mary|myth, can your database for consistency
<superm1> see if you can repair some tables
<superm1> mythweb has a nifty button for that
<mary|myth> hm mythweb stopped working when it update to .21 and i haven't looked at it since
<superm1> related issue possibly :)?
<mary|myth> nm..
<mary|myth> mythweb is fixed
<mary|myth> i hadn't tried it in a long time
<superm1> well you know an important question here then based on laga's statement
<superm1> are you working off the 8.04 disk?
<superm1> or 7.10
<mary|myth> 8/04
<superm1> yeah well try to repair the DB
<superm1> see if there is any luck
<mary|myth> my backend is debian
<superm1> well no one's perfect ;)
<mary|myth> heh, its my fiance's computer not mine
<laga> just replace the sources.list, he'll never know
<mary|myth> haha, i tried that one time on a computer of mine...it turned out very bad
<mary|myth> i had a ubuntu install and wanted to turn it into a debian install...
<laga> yes, i imagine..
<laga> i tried to convert my ubuntu i386 into and amd64 install once
<mary|myth> i didn't care too much if it got messed up, i just gave it a try
<superm1> well its actually very doable
<laga> superm1: i386->amd64?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> you need to first have an update to date i386
<superm1> and then debootstrap an amd64 into another directory
<superm1> and over write everything in i386
<superm1> and then use apt to reinstall everything
<laga> hum
<laga> i tried to do everything in place
<superm1> yeah that's never gonna work
<laga> installing the amd64 kernel went ok, but glibc sucked ;)
<mary|myth> ok...my database is all 'OK'
<superm1> well your fiance's database is okay.
<superm1> but yeah
<mary|myth> his computer, my tv
<superm1> it was okay before, or it is "now'?
<mary|myth> was ok before
<superm1> hn
<superm1> well makes for a perplexing problem then
<laga> would be interesting to see the database entry for one of the affected recordings
<mary|myth> *all* recordings are like this
<mary|myth> but only with this frontend
<superm1> are all the others the same os?
<superm1> or what are they?
<mary|myth> my laptop is running regular old ubuntu
<superm1> 8.04?
<mary|myth> gusty
<superm1> hm
<superm1> well the backport is still very similar to the 8.04
<superm1> so it shouldnt be anything major between the two
<superm1> could you try to set a diff hostname in the live frontend?
<superm1> in the gui
<superm1> so it gets fresh settings
<mary|myth> yeah, i tried that
<mary|myth> and i tried the hostname from my laptop
<mary|myth> and both had the same result as before
<superm1> perhaps try booting that live disk on your laptop
<superm1> to rule out some weird hardware issue of this machine
<superm1> since you know the hw in your laptop works
<mary|myth> heh, my latop is ultra portable, it has no CD drive
<mary|myth> and this hardware worked with debian
<superm1> using a prop graphics drivers?
<superm1> or open source
<mary|myth> the intel one
<mary|myth> same driver as my laptop
<superm1> hm
<mary|myth> ...and livetv streaming from the backend works
<superm1> okay only other thing i could think is to bump the verbosity up on the frontend launch
<laga> can you pastebin the whole frontend and backend log?
<mary|myth> http://lug.mtu.edu/pastebin/2737
<mary|myth> that's the frontend
<mary|myth> here is the end of the backend: http://lug.mtu.edu/pastebin/2738
<superm1> 2008-04-20 16:05:46.272 RemoteFile::openSocket(control socket):
<superm1>                         Could not connect to server "" @ port -1
<superm1> 2008-04-20 16:05:46.272 RemoteFile::openSocket(file data socket):
<superm1>                         Could not connect to server "" @ port -1
<superm1> that doesn'g look very nice
<superm1> nor that
<superm1> 2008-04-20 16:05:46.273 RingBuffer::RingBuffer(): Failed to open remote file ()
<superm1> 2008-04-20 16:05:46.326 RingBuf() Error: Invalid file descriptor in
<superm1> 'safe_read()'
<superm1> you sure your other machines are working properly right now?
<mary|myth> yup
<mary|myth> just checked again
<laga> i've had the same error messages
<laga> let me look at my logs
 * laga waits for his backend to power up
<laga> mine seem different...
<laga> backend:
<laga> 2008-04-20 22:17:23.034 RingBuf(/GetPlaybackURL/UNABLE/TO/FIND/LOCAL/FILE/ON/screwless/56621_20080420165800.mpg): Could not open /GetPlaybackURL/UNABLE/TO/FIND/LOCAL/FILE/ON/screwless/56621_20080420165800.mpg.
<laga> 2008-04-20 22:17:23.039 RingBuf(/GetPlaybackURL/UNABLE/TO/FIND/LOCAL/FILE/ON/screwless/56621_20080420165800.mpg) Error: Invalid file descriptor in 'safe_read()'
<laga> frontend: 2008-04-20 22:18:04.944 Error: File 'myth://192.168.0.118:6543/56628_20080419221300.mpg' missing.
<laga> _lots_ of these.
 * laga looks at the database
<mary|myth> i think mine might have been from when i tried to delete a recording from the live frontend
<mary|myth> it didn't register i deleted it until i left the recrdings menu and went back into it
<mary|myth> but it did actually delete it
<laga> the recording i'm currently looking actually doesn't exist. so we might not have the same problem.
<laga> mary|myth: you can try to change the LocalHostName in mysql.txt.. so you start with fresh settings
<laga> on your frontend
<mary|myth> i tried that already
<laga> oh :/
<laga> i used to have that problem when my BE and Fe had slightly different versions of mythtv.
<laga> not saying that it's related, but it went away after upgrading to 0.21 :)
<mary|myth> http://lug.mtu.edu/pastebin/2739 <- verbose one
<laga> well, i dont see any error messages at all in that one?
<laga> odd
<laga> 'video_output' mean = '33340.60', std. dev. = '245.63', fps = '29.99'
<laga> looks like its working?
<mary|myth> see line 37
<laga> ah, right.
<laga> mary|myth: -v network might interesting, or -v database
<laga> both will be huge
<laga> you can also combine them ;)
<laga> and why can i only ever find references to spongebob in my logs
<laga> okay, looks like i need to rescan my transports.
<mary|myth> SELECT basename FROM recorded WHERE chanid = '1073' AND       starttime = '2008-04-20T02:00:00'
<mary|myth> that is the query it is doing
<mary|myth> and that is returning nothing
<superm1> look at taht table and see what looks wrong related to it
<superm1> perhaps a timezone issue?
<laga> can you work out what the query is on other boxes?
<superm1> are the locales on your other boxes different at all?
<mary|myth> my other startimes dont' have the "T02" in them
<mary|myth> instead there is a space there
<laga> hum
<laga> can you run  'export' on both boxes so we can see the environment? strip all sensitive information of course
 * laga goes to sort his channel list
<mary|myth> even without the "T" there isn't a recording at that time
<mary|myth> it is 3 hours earlier
<laga> mary|myth: can you please give us the output of "date" from both boxes?
<mary|myth> Sun Apr 20 20:45:35 UTC 2008
<mary|myth> Sun Apr 20 16:45:46 EDT 2008
<laga> okay, and where are you located?
<mary|myth> EDT
<laga> well, can you see the problem? ;)
<mary|myth> so, um, how do i change the timezone?
<mary|myth> without a reboot
<superm1> so sounds like we should have an option in the live frontend for settings timezone huh laga?
<mary|myth> because usually i reboot
<superm1> mary|myth, i think just tzselect
<superm1> will do the trick
<laga> oh neat
<laga> superm1: no. people just need to have their time (zone) configured correctly
<laga> oh
<laga> in the _live_ frontend
<laga> yeah.
<superm1> yeah
<laga> some graphical timezone thingamajic
<mary|myth> i just used tzselect and date is still wrong
<laga> hum
<superm1> sudo tzselect?
<laga>        Note that tzselect will not actually change the timezone for you. Use ’dpkg-reconfigure tzdata’ to achieve this.
<superm1> so that it updates /etc/localtime and stuch
<mary|myth> yup
<superm1> oh
 * laga slaps superm1 
<superm1> hey how am i supposed to know that
<laga> heh
<laga> i usually just update the symlink manually
<superm1> what is the point of a utility to just "view" timezones
<superm1> that seems incredibly un-useful
<mary|myth> yay it works
<laga> heh
<mary|myth> thanks! :)
<laga> yay
<laga> :)
<laga> and my backend works, too.
<laga> at least i hope that :)
<mary|myth> darn timezones
<superm1> i think that we need an FAQ question on that
<laga> yes
<superm1> mary|myth, would you mind addin gthat to the FAQ?
<mary|myth> is it just a wiki or something?
<superm1> yeah it should be
<laga> superm1: how's lost season 4?
<laga> any good?
<superm1> well even if it wasnt
<superm1> would you stop watching?
<mary|myth> where is the faq?
<superm1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/FAQs
<laga> superm1: no.
<superm1> yeah see
<mary|myth> there doesn't seem to be a 8.04 section
<superm1> well that will pertain to 7.10 or 8.04
<laga> superm1: i'll probably be importing season 4 on DVD
<superm1> just a general question
<superm1> laga, you can't just watch via the intarweb on abc's website?
<laga> superm1: i'm not used to such generosity on part of media companies
<superm1> well they might lock it down for .de
<superm1> but that's how i've caught up on all the south park (www.southparkstudios.com)
<laga> "only viewers within the united states can watch these full-length episodes"
<laga> i knew i should have rented a server in .us.
<superm1> that's so ridiculous
<laga> yup :)
<laga> superm1: can everyone in the US just watch them in HD on the intarwebs? that's very neat
<superm1> yeah but it's all add ridden
<laga> how much?
<superm1> actually i dunno.  i've only ever used it to watch the start or end of an episode
<superm1> that got cut off
<laga> ah
<laga> gah, i need to stop reading the episode description
<superm1> some networks adblock works on though
<superm1> like southpark's
<superm1> so its not a bad deal at all then
<laga> scrolling through 70 episodes of lost trying to find the correct one gives away lots of endings on my mythtv box ;)
<laga> superm1: south park is ok
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-04-14
<superm1> hi frink__
<stevieman> I'm having a problem with my hauppauge pvr-150 remote (not USB). The remote works great until I turn on IR blaster at which point the remote stops working. If I turn off IR blaster the remote starts working again. I'm running mythbuntu 8.04
<tgm4883> frink__, ping
<tgm4883> kees, ping
<frink__> tgm4883: pong
<tgm4883> frink__, was going to ask about the website, but Daviey_ just got the email about it
<frink__> cool
<frink__> yeah
<frink__> engineers on site - the box is buggered (hardware) and they are re-building it. Data should all be OK though.
<tgm4883> thats great news
<tgm4883> we weren't sure we had a current backup of the site (oops)
<Daviey_> frink__: thanks again
<stevieman> Will 8.10 fix my problem with the pvr-150 remote?
<kees> tgm4883: hola
<tgm4883> kees, if you got a sec, someone posted a script to map tuners in the forums.  if you have a sec to look at it and tell me if there are any glaring problems with it
<tgm4883> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=753434
<tgm4883> i'm about to test it, but i'm in the middle of upgrading my backend, so can't test it for another 15 minutes
<tgm4883> kees, unless you know of a way to do it at install, I was thinking maybe something like that could be scripted for MCC
<kees> tgm4883: the issue is that mythtv should use the already-static paths at /dev/v4l/by-path/*
<kees> tgm4883: there's no good reason to use that posted script
<tgm4883> kees, what creates those static paths?  I don't have them on my hardy backend
<kees> it was new in intrepid.  it's from udev.
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> and that works for all tuner devces?
<tgm4883> ie, dvb and whatnot
<kees> all v4l devices, yes.
<tgm4883> ok
<kees> what's missing is mythtv to use those when available, but it continues to just look for /dev/video*
<tgm4883> you know of any patches available for that?
<kees> no, but that doesn't mean they don't exist.
<tgm4883> i'll see if I can't find a patch on trac
<kees> tgm4883: you might need to open a bug report requesting support for /dev/v4l/by-path/
<kees> tgm4883: but, to answer your original question, yeah, the script is mostly okay.
<tgm4883> ok, but not necessary
<tgm4883> ok, thankss
<kees> tgm4883: it has at least 1 bug,  "ATTR" should be "ATTRS" in the "build_rules" calls
<squidly> what happened to the site?
<superm1> its down right now.  people are aware of it and working on it tho
<larstr> is there an index with new features in the upcoming mythbuntu compared to the current one?
<larstr> will AAC be supported now?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-04-15
<yellowking> If I want to record every, say, Spongebob episode with no dupes across any channel, is that "Record at any time on any channel?  That sounds like it won't check duplicates, but there is the "Duplicate Check Method" in the advanced options...is that always on?
<superm1> it's on by default
<superm1> watch our for marathons tho, sometimes you'll get like 20 episodes at once
<yellowking> Is there any way to set a limit on the size of a storage group?
<superm1> artificial partition sizing is the best way i can think
<yellowking> So, I set up a few "record at any time on any channel."  My Upcoming Recordings is empty, though.  Should be recording something at 10 Eastern (in 10 mins) though.  Does this sound correct?
<superm1> exit the menu and come back
<superm1> sometimes takes a min to refresh
<yellowking> I'm checking from both the mythtv menu and the web interface...been a while, still nothing.
<Digital-Pioneer> Hey, does anyone know how well/if at all Mythbuntu works on a PS3?
<Digital-Pioneer> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<superm1> Digital-Pioneer, you cant install it on the ps3 and expect that good of performance, but you can play recordings from another backend via upnp
<superm1> yellowking, in the web interface you can set the checkboxes to see why its not in that list of upcoming
<yellowking> I have all 4 checked
<Digital-Pioneer> superm1, IC. Why is that exactly? The PS3 hardware should be more than capable of running it smoothly.
<yellowking> Display: Scheduled, Duplicates, Deactivated, Conflicts.  If I go to "Recording Schedules" tab, they are all there.
<yellowking> Is there a scheduler that runs periodically to pick those up and schedule them?
<superm1> Digital-Pioneer, last i heard you wont have video acceleration in linux however
<superm1> if you are in the PS3 OS (which supports UPNP), you will
<Digital-Pioneer> Oh, yeah, I heard that.
<Digital-Pioneer> Still, with 7 threads optimized for graphical processing... I would think you'd be OK... Hahah
<superm1> yellowking, it's within a minute or two that that happens
<superm1> it is periodic yes
<Digital-Pioneer> Well, 6 threads actually.
<superm1> Digital-Pioneer, i dont think all the SPE's are exposed in linux either
<Digital-Pioneer> One is disabled, another is reserved for the OS -- I assume that's the one running the hypervisor.
<Digital-Pioneer> IDK though.
<Digital-Pioneer> Not sure how the PS3 OS operates...
<superm1> in any case, if you want to try you have the other issue that there is no mythbuntu PPC disk
<superm1> you'd have to start from an ubuntu base and transplant in the meta packages
<superm1> they build for PPC for people like you, but they're not tested by any developers
<Digital-Pioneer> Hmm, well I assume APT will handle that, no?
<superm1> yeah, they're all available on the ports mirror - well any that didn't fail to build at least
<superm1> which i think everything should be available
<yellowking> Okay, I've got something boogered up.  Put a new drive in and mounted it under /var/lib/mythtv.  copied everything over, but can't watch LiveTV.  Previous recordings are showing okay
<superm1> check the permissions on the top directory
<superm1> (/var/lib/mythtv)
<superm1> they should be mythtv:mythtv owned
<yellowking> Was root:root, but still can't watch TV
<yellowking> Getting mesg: 2009-04-14 22:16:44.570 ERROR when trying to delete file: /GetPlaybackURL/UNABLE/TO/FIND/LOCAL/FILE/ON/andy-mythtv/1116_20090413233615.mpg. File doesn't exist.  Database metadata will not be removed.
<superm1> need to restart mythbackend
<yellowking> No go
<yellowking> Pretty sure that msg is from me manually deleting some live TV recording on my old disk, when space was tight...
<superm1> is it rwxrwx--- at minimum for permissions?
<yellowking>  /var/lib/mythtv/LiveTV is, but /var/lib/mythtv is 755
<yellowking> LiveTV is 775 setgid  mythtv:mythtv
<superm1> well post the log from a fresh mythbackend run so we can see all the surrounding errors and information when you try to start live
<yellowking> k
<yellowking> Any pastebin you prefer?
<superm1> whatever is most convenient for you
<yellowking> superm1: http://pastebin.com/d1adb8a0a
<yellowking> That expiration is some LiveTV I was watching last night, I had to manually clear up the files because the disk filled up on me.
<superm1> #
<superm1> 2009-04-14 22:21:26.669 mythbackend: Problem with capture cards: Card 1failed init
<superm1> #
<superm1> ERROR: no valid capture cards are defined in the database.
<superm1> that's what worries me why your live wouldnt work
<yellowking> wat
<yellowking> Okay, huh, that used to work...wonder if my SATA controller is conflicting.
<yellowking> Put a new SATA controller and disk in...disk is working
<superm1> open up mythtv-setup and poke around in there
<superm1> those sorts of conflicts aren't very common in hardware these days, but who knows
<yellowking> Well, I don't see my Hauphauge in lspci...
<yellowking> ****!
<yellowking> No, there it is, Conexant
<yellowking> [   16.370617] tveeprom 0-0050: Encountered bad packet header [94]. Corrupt or not a Hauppauge eeprom.
<yellowking> ****!
<superm1> give the system a cold boot
<yellowking> okay
<superm1> and if that doesnt help make sure it's still seated well
<superm1> and/or reseat it
<superm1> if that still doesn't help, start swapping around pci slots i thinks
<yellowking> will do
<yellowking> thx
<yellowking> Things seem much better now, superm1.  Thanks!
<superm1> great, what was it?
<yellowking> Dunno.  Powered it off for a bit and it came up detecting the Haup and mounted the disk.  Couldn't watch TV, but restarted the backend and it started playing.
<tgm4883> frink__, just checking if there was an update on the server situation.  Is it still being worked on?
<r3z> Whats the deal with the site?
<rhpot1991> r3z: hardware failure
<rhpot1991> its being worked on
<r3z> Need someone to host it temporarily?
 * r3z can host it as long as I dont have to serve up the isos too.
<rhpot1991> r3z: not really, there was talks of doing some distributed system with mirrors though
<r3z> I will help out..
<superm1> frink__, can you maybe supply a backup in the interim so we can get it back up somewhere until you have your hosting back up and running?  we've gotten a few people who are willing to help split up the load for now (like r3z above)?
 * r3z can set up a site in the interim. I can have the site up and running as fast as I can get the backup and the dns records updated ;) 
<r3z> We could also set up a round robin selection if there are others to help out..
<rhpot1991> r3z: there have been a few volenteers already, I don't think we have a backup available at this point though
<superm1> i think the worry about doing round robin was that mysql inconsistencies on different mirrors
<r3z> We can put up a temp site to direct users here.
<r3z> Let one site manage the db?
<superm1> frink__ said he's got the data still, so if it's gonna be a while till the hosting is back up, I think if he can get us /srv (or /var/www) and the sql tables we can at least get a temporary site back up indeed
<superm1> really dont want to rebuild the site from scratch and google cache again tho
<rhpot1991> superm1: those issues can be a headache, my server was that time and its impossible to get updates cause everyone is running around chasing fires
<rhpot1991> s/was/was out/
<superm1> yeah i can see that being troublesome
<superm1> well you know, it's gonna be hard to do an RC otherwise...
<rhpot1991> thats the kinda thing that puts hosting companies under too
<superm1> r3z maybe can you do a static page from google cache, with some basic text explaining the main hosting is down atm, but we're still gonna do RC and what not
<r3z> I can but of course I dont have access to the DNS records ;)
<superm1> tgm4883 can still mirror the RC isos and what not
<rhpot1991> we were honestly worried that our place was going under and we were gonna have to go pick up the server
<superm1> once something is together we can ping the guy here with dns access and redirect it to you until hosting is sorted out
<superm1> rhpot1991, yikes that could be bad
<superm1> i dont even know where in the world mythbuntu.org lived :)
<rhpot1991> turns out they were just moving
<rhpot1991> heh, I nominate tgm4883 to go find it
<tgm4883> frink__, ping
<r3z> I only have about 200gb of transfer left this month so I couldnt really help with hosting the isos but we could put the torrents up there.
<r3z> And link to whoever had the isos hosted.
<superm1> tgm4883 maybe send him an email, he might just be away from IRC doing $WORK  or something :)
<tgm4883> ok
<superm1> r3z, yeah we have plenty of mirrors dedicated solely for ISOs, we only host the site on the central server
<r3z> No problem.
<r3z> SOmeone grab me a scrape of the page and throw up some information about the outage and I will put it up to host it.
 * r3z needs to get the records and so forth up ;) 
<tgm4883> superm1, how you want me to mirror them?
<superm1> tgm4883, oh you kept the mirroring script on mythbuntu.org i bet huh?
<tgm4883> superm1, thats where it's mirrored from
<superm1> oh
<r3z> heh.
<tgm4883> all the mirrors grab it from there
<r3z> Get me the script and I will throw it up there too..
<tgm4883> there is no script, IIRC, all the mirrors do rsync now
<r3z> Ahh. hrm.
<tgm4883> I can get the isos no problem
<rhpot1991> google cahe doesn't seem to be doing its job
<tgm4883> but the mirrors need to be able to rsync from you
<tgm4883> so if you want to set that up, that is fine
<superm1> rhpot1991, hm that's not good
<rhpot1991> superm1: I think its trying to point at images that it can't see
<rhpot1991> <img src="http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/images/ub-pill.png"
<rhpot1991> yep
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, it doesn't cache images
<superm1> rhpot1991, well you know where else we have a cached site... the intrepid source package of mythbuntu-default-settings!
<rhpot1991> superm1: for real?
<superm1> yeah
 * r3z has the vhost set up now.
<superm1> well just the CSS, and basic static html, yeah
<r3z> Just need the backup\temp site and point DNS.
<superm1> r3z, ok cool thanks
<rhpot1991> superm1: where does it live in here?
<superm1> rhpot1991, usr/share/mythbuntu/home
<rhpot1991> superm1: http://www.baablogic.net/mythbuntu/website/index.html
<superm1> rhpot1991, great! can you add http://paste.ubuntu.com/151486/ to it?
<superm1> then we can get r3z to snag that content and we'll get dns redirected
<r3z> rhpot1991, tar that and send me a link to download it ;)
<superm1> and then we can add other mirrors as soon as we sort out how to mirror everything
<superm1> r3z, in the interim what's the IP for us to redirect to?  I'll ping that guy with yours
<superm1> k cool
<rhpot1991> superm1: http://www.baablogic.net/mythbuntu/website/index.html
<rhpot1991> I killed all the links too
<rhpot1991> and added one for the cdimages
<superm1> cool looks good
<rhpot1991> r3z: get my pm?
<r3z> ya
<r3z> Set my IP as mythbuntu.org in your hosts file and refresh and it is up.
<r3z> Just waiting on DNS now.
<r3z> Wanna stick the information for the IRC channel on the page?
<r3z> Since forums are down if anyone has questions they can come here.
<superm1> forums should still be up; they're hosted at ubuntuforums
<tgm4883> forums aren't down?
<r3z> ahh nevermind
<r3z> We need to link to them then probably..
 * tgm4883 still isn't sure what you guys want me to do about the ISO's
* superm1 changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Main mythbuntu website (http://mythbuntu.org) is down :: ISOs still available at http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu :: Paste logs @ http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com Please stick around for people to answer your question
<superm1> yeah a link to them in that flat html file would probably be good
<superm1> here's the url: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301
<r3z> Done.
<r3z> superm1, rhpot1991 check pm ;)
<r3z> err notice even.
<superm1> awesome looks great.
<r3z> ;)
<superm1> thanks
<r3z> np.
<rhpot1991> look good
<r3z> Let me know when DNS is updated ;)
<r3z> If anyone has the torrent files I can stick them up there too..
<r3z> If the tracker wasnt on the same server heh.
<tgm4883> it's not
<r3z> ok.
<r3z> Get me the torrents and I will throw them up there as well.
<r3z> Off to load up mythbuntu 8.10 on a friends machine ;)
<r3z> bbl
<superm1> r3z, okay the dns change should be made.  will just take some time to propagate and what not
<tgm4883> superm1, already good here
<superm1> ah it is in new york too
<superm1> and in tx
<tgm4883> superm1, a quick note, that iso link will need to get fixed
<superm1> tgm4883, how so?
<tgm4883> look where it points
<superm1> yeah until we have something figured out for mirroring, it will do the trick won't it?
<tgm4883> should probably point to somehting like http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/releases/9.04/beta/
<tgm4883> only  http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/releases/9.04/rc/
<tgm4883> or whatever the naming schema is there
<superm1> oh i see what you mean
<rhpot1991> pm that guy, its static html he can just change it
<superm1> yeah that's probably a good idea, but not until we actually get our rc spun
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, well we need to figure out what it is first
<tgm4883> yea
<superm1> slangasek is going to respin the disk with the mesa fix after ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu, unr, and studio are done
<superm1> tgm4883, i take it no response from frink yet about an ETA?
<tgm4883> nope
<superm1> rhpot1991, can you keep a tarball of this "recovery" site on arctangent in case we ever need to do this in the future?
<rhpot1991> superm1: ya not a problem
<superm1> i think it's good to have around and be able to flip up if necessary
<superm1> cool
<rhpot1991> superm1: we should look at maybe having a mirror too
<rhpot1991> even if we don't redirect to it, if we sync nightly and can just flip a switch to switch over that would be a good idea
<superm1> yeah maybe that's the better solution than the round robin too since we dont have the problem with keeping SQL databases in sync
<superm1> or with SQL request over  the internets
<tgm4883> !topic
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about topic
<r3z> tgm4883, what you want me to update the link to?
<superm1> r3z, for now can you put it at http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/daily-live/current/
<superm1> and we'll update it once the RC is ready?
<r3z> k
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: why are you yelling at us :)
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, I yell, thats what I dod ;)
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: watch 24 yet?
<r3z> Done.
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, not yet
<tgm4883> I watched southland and house
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: let me know when you do, so we can discuss
<rhpot1991> haven't seen this weeks house yet
<rhpot1991> what did you think of southland?
<tgm4883> southland is pretty good
<rhpot1991> I think it has potential
<r3z> Bleh just loaded up mythbuntu 8.10 on a friends box with an hvr-1600 and it isnt working :*(
<r3z> Black screen when wanting to watch tv :(
<superm1> r3z, check dmesg for information about firmware loading and errors and what not
<r3z> Ya looking now
<tgm4883> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<r3z> Just got ssh'd into the box ;)
<rhpot1991> r3z: I think there are firmware issues there, my understanding is that there were multiple different versions and you need to make sure you have a match
<rhpot1991> might want to check this too (but I doubt its the issue):
<rhpot1991> !blank%
<Zinn> If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<r3z> He also has onboard hdmi out and I gotta look at that too..
<rhpot1991> r3z: video should work pretty easily, sound may be another question.  I hear Jaunty's alsa has much better support there
<r3z> k.
<r3z> I gotta figure out why it isnt even sending right now. I doubt X is configured to handle it. We are using DVI right now.
<r3z> Anyone know of a way to force a vnc session on the console?
<r3z> I try vncserver :0 and it says its already running I am assuming because X is running.
 * r3z doesnt use VNC hardly ever lol
<r3z> May have set the card wrong. I cant run mythtv-setup from the stupid vnc session though :(
<rhpot1991> r3z: forward X over ssh, ssh -X
<r3z> btw I added a redirect from mythbuntu.org/downloads to the main index since it is a main link off of google when searching for mythbuntu
<r3z> Gotta love how slow X over ssh is ;)
<r3z> mythtv-setup is still bombing. Never comes up goes straight from killing the backend to do you want to run mythfilldb
<r3z> :(
<superm1> r3z, on 9.04? there is a bug with swrast right now
<superm1> it's fixed in the mesa in UNAPPROVED
<r3z> Nah. 8.10
<rhpot1991> he is on intrepid I think
<superm1> or on my ppa
<superm1> oh
<r3z> mythbackend segfaults when running over remote X or vnc :(
<r3z> [ 4760.770582] mythbackend[1049]: segfault at 0 ip 00000000 sp bfe1cdc0 error 4 in mythbackend[8048000+118000]
<superm1> r3z, that's odd.  do you have a stack trace?
<superm1> er did apport trigger or anything?
<r3z> nothing from apport
<r3z> and no stack trace
<r3z>  * Starting MythTV server: mythbackend                                                                                                                       Segmentation fault
<r3z> running service mythtv-backend start with sudo.
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey, I have a great mythbuntu setup, however I want to upgrade from my Audigy 2, it doesn't support Digital out. I was wondering if anyone had a good recommendation for digital out, if done some research and the Omega Striker looks like a good bet, but there are some negative reviews on it inubuntu as well
<r3z> tgm4883, you around?
<tgm4883> yep
<r3z> pm?
<tgm4883> ok
<J_eremy> so whats going on?  servers are down again?  lol
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-04-16
<r3z_> blu-ray support on mythbuntu?
<Wy|laptop> not yet
<Wy|laptop> no open source bluray playback
<r3z_> Ya. :(
<r3z_> Thought so.
<Wy|laptop> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<yellowking> I'm getting jerky video, and this message in logs: Realtime priority would require SUID as root.
<yellowking> Did the rlimits suggestion as on this page: http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-5.html#ss5.4
<yellowking> Is there a way to kick that into effect without rebooting?
<pteague> i accidently deleted an item & meant to delete & re-record... any idea what i need to change in the database?
<Ymse> Could not connect to the master backend server -- is it running? Is the IP address set for it in the setup program correct?
<jovaro> Hi I need some help with my Hauppage remote... I installed the lirc packages on ubuntu and there is configuration file for the remote, but irw shows nothing
<thedarkone> foxbuntu you around
<thedarkone> i have a question for ya
<thedarkone> will a LINKSYS DMA2200 Media Center Extender work as a frontend
<neoneddy> I'm gonna say no
<thedarkone> okay what can i use as a frontend
<neoneddy> xbox
<thedarkone> i want them wireless
<neoneddy> appletv
<neoneddy> build a cheap thin client
<thedarkone> they sell thin clients
<tgm4883> the DMA2200 might sorta work
<tgm4883> but it's not going to be a true frontend
<tgm4883> and IIRC, i've heard bad things about that hardware
<tgm4883> overheating and such
<thedarkone> oh
<neoneddy> anyone know if they have boxee working on mythtv?
<tgm4883> neoneddy, what?
<tgm4883> are you talking about boxee using the myth:// protocol?
<tgm4883> I haven't checked in a few months, but it was disabled back then
<neoneddy> does myth and boxee work together in anyway and if so to what extent?
<thedarkone> well tgm4883 what is lowest cpu can i use for a frontend only
<thedarkone> can i use a amd
<neoneddy> I deally I'm hoping it will work like movies and TV does.. just another option "IPTV"
<tgm4883> <thedarkone> can i use a amd
<tgm4883> what?
<tgm4883> that question doesn't make sense
<thedarkone> atlon 1200
<tgm4883> for a frontend only?
<neoneddy> I use an amd 64bit dual core chip... been working great for 18 months now
<thedarkone> and can i use a p3
<thedarkone> yes
<thedarkone> just a frontend
<tgm4883> yea you could
<tgm4883> for SD only
<thedarkone> yes
<thedarkone> all sd
<thedarkone> only
<tgm4883> yea that should work fine
<thedarkone> can i use a p3
<tgm4883> a p3 what?
<thedarkone> 800mhz
<thedarkone> as a frontend
<tgm4883> as a frontend only you could
<thedarkone> cool
<tgm4883> you didn't really check minimum system requirements did you
<thedarkone> well not yet
<thedarkone> well i gona use the dcph thing
<tgm4883> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hardware_Requirements#Performance_issues
<thedarkone> okay
<thedarkone> well does that dchp server work on 8.04?
<tgm4883> dchp server?
<tgm4883> we don't ship a dhcp server
<thedarkone> mythbuntu 8.04 has what they say is a diskless server in the software
<tgm4883> ah
<thedarkone> add dhcp server?
<tgm4883> yes, your dhcp server needs to know where to point to for that
<thedarkone> eth1
<tgm4883> basically, your diskless frontend says "hey dhcp server, I boot from the network, where is the image for me"
<thedarkone> yeah i went in there and made a i386 image
<tgm4883> !diskless
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about diskless
<tgm4883> :/
<tgm4883> where is you dhcp server?
<thedarkone> on main backend
<tgm4883> probably on your router, so you need to configure it to point......
<tgm4883> it's on your main backend?
<thedarkone> yes
<thedarkone> my backend has a router card in it
<thedarkone> were i can hook up 5 pcs to it
<thedarkone> 4-Port 10/100Mbps Nway Switch Router PCI Card
<thedarkone> Share your broadband connection, data, and more! This Nway Switch Rrouter switch features 4-ports, 10/100 Mbps datra transfer rate and has a PCI interface. Expand your home or business network with this 4-Port Nway Router Switch card!
<tgm4883> ok, then as long as your diskless frontend can boot from the network, set your dhcp server up for pxe booting
<thedarkone> okay cool
<thedarkone> then i need no hard drives in the frontends
<thedarkone> right
<tgm4883> right
<thedarkone> alot less noise
<thedarkone> hehe
<Mazga> hi, someone here who speak german? i´ve a view questions and my english is not very good
<Mazga> i wanna build a home tv system, 6 clients 1 or two backends,mixed up dvb-s dvb-c dvb-t and analog tv cards. is it possible that two or more clients watch the same stream on one of these cards or must own each client a set of tv cards with there channels?
<Ymsetjenesta> Anyone knows where I can find the setup standard for Norway?
* superm1 changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Mythbuntu 9.04 beta released :: Mythbuntu 8.10 available :: Please visit www.mythbuntu.org for more information :: Paste logs @ http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com Please stick around for people to answer your question
<Ymsetjenesta1> How do I use the "XMLTV-GUI" package???
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-04-17
<leprasmurf> hello all.  I'm running into a problem with mythbuntu.  I have my mythbox connected to my TV by a DVI to HDMI cable, and if I leave a program paused for too long, the screen goes blank and I can't get it back.  I usually have to resort to restarting gdm.  I've gone as far as killing gnome-screensaver and chmod -x the binary.  It hasn't helped.  has anyone else run into this, and/or know the solution?
<cwood> In order to use wakeup (apci), do I have to use mythwelcome?  I've tried to setup wakeup (without mythwelcome) and the system never shuts down.  Manual test works fine (it wakes up).
<leprasmurf> I'm running into a problem with mythbuntu.  I have my mythbox connected to my TV by a DVI to HDMI cable, and if I leave a program paused for too long, the screen goes blank and I can't get it back.  I usually have to resort to restarting gdm.  I've gone as far as killing gnome-screensaver and chmod -x the binary.  It hasn't helped.  has anyone else run into this, and/or know the solution?
<superm1> leprasmurf, sounds like dpms is kicking in
<superm1> it's actually possible gnome-power-manager and/or gnome-screensaver INHIBIT dpms from the X server from kicking in
<leprasmurf> superm1: so how do I stop dpms?
<superm1> leprasmurf, it's normally handled for you
<superm1> what'd you change in your install that's relevant?
<leprasmurf> superm1: as well I could tell, nothing.  I had told the screensaver to wait for 2 hours of inactivity...it was still happening, so I disabled gnome-screensaver (the thorough way)
<superm1> how are you starting mythfrontend?
<leprasmurf> it's starting automatically when gdm starts
<superm1> okay so via the .desktop file in ~/.config/autostart
<superm1> you're not stopping it and respawning or anything like that
<leprasmurf> no, if I restart the frontend, I use /etc/init.d/gdm
<leprasmurf> overkill, I know, but it's the easiest way for my wife to restart it by herself
<leprasmurf> xset -q
<leprasmurf> <snip>
<leprasmurf> prefer blanking: yes
<leprasmurf> timout: 600
<superm1> yeah that's the dpms blanking stuff i'm referring to
<leprasmurf> so mess with it in the xorg.conf?
<superm1> normally gnome-screensaver or gnome-power-manager handle it, i'm not sure what about your situation is different though
<superm1> you can do it in xorg.conf or add an xset when your session starts
<leprasmurf> superm1: cool, thanks!
<superm1> leprasmurf, np.  if you find out more information on the true root cause however (other than the bandaid), it would be appreciated
<superm1> so that the necessity for the band aid can get lifted in case anyone else runs into it
<leprasmurf> hrmm, what about using nvidia's control panel to make modifications?
<leprasmurf> fyi, there is no DPMS option in the xorg.conf
<superm1> by default there is no dpms option. you can add that stuff tho
<superm1> i dont think nvidia's control panel has any dpms stuff in it last i looked
<leprasmurf> I"ve been having this problem from the start.  I did just recently go from composite (via tv out) to hdmi (via dvi), but nothing I've done has solved the problem AFAIK
<leprasmurf> superm1: seems this is a recurring issue: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/357550
<superm1> hm
<superm1> well it sounds like it can be solved without resorting to rash things like chmod -x gnome-screensaver then
<superm1> that actually might do more damage than good
<leprasmurf> :-)
<leprasmurf> hey, drastic times call for drastic measures :-P
<leprasmurf> I'm sure that'll be reversed on the next upgrade, but I was getting tired of my changes not doing anything
<hads> Screen blanking is annoying.
<leprasmurf> hads: agreed
<superm1> i personally never ran into any issues and i've got the default screensaver setup
<hads> DPMS is good, blanking is annoying.
<superm1> so i dunno
<hads> I don't have issues, except one of my TVs not turning off on DPMS off :)
<leprasmurf> well, I've put the changes into affect, taking all the times (blank, standby, suspend, and off) to 0 in xorg.conf and restarted gdm.  we'll see if it blanks now
<hads> Actually, one thing I have noticed is if mythfrontend crashes and I restart it manually then the screen will blank while watching TV, I need to restart gdm to get normal behaviour.
<leprasmurf> that's my default behaviour.  it's easiest for my wife to run the one command to fix it when I'm not around
<hads> I used to use ratpoison and mythfrontend started from xinit so it just restarted if it crashed, that was good.
<leprasmurf> well I have to use monit for the backend, and I love that
<leprasmurf> but the frontend isn't actually crashing, it just won't come out of blanking
<hads> My backend is stable as which is good.
<leprasmurf> haven't gotten as far as troubleshooting the backend yet
<hads> Looks like it was up about 100 days until they turned off the power on my street this morning :)
<wajimba> hey all- does anyone know a way to run the command that updates the video library from a script?
<wajimba> the command that happens when you navigate from the main menu to "Utilities/Setup->Video Manager"
<tgm4883> wajimba, look up mythvideo-bulk-updater or imdb-bulk-updater
<rhpot1991> http://www.dealhack.com/archives/2009/04/logitech_harmony_520_universal_2.html
<MythbuntuGuest66> does anyone know how to add telnet commands to the current protocol?
<Davide> Hi installing mythtv on ubuntu 8.10 any tips?
<Davide> If I download the Mythbuntu synaptic packages would that be better than dealing with Mythtv?
<superm1> Davide, installing mythbuntu-desktop is easier for most people
<superm1> then you can use mythbuntu-control-centre to set up mythtv
<Davide> superm1, thanks so I just install in the synaptic package manager "mythbuntu-desktop"?
<Davide> that's all I need?
<superm1> yup
<Davide> I installed mythbuntu on Ubuntu 8.10.  set system roles as backend and front end.  When I run setup I get:  cannot find any upnp backend?
<Davide> could someone point me in the right direction?
<DavidePalm> is anyone here?
<Davide> superm1, are you there?
<Davide> anyone know what the no upnp backend issue has to do with?
<DavidePalm> Hi I was able to install MythTV.  When I set the storage directories to my second hard drive location, I get an error saying that MythTV couldn't write to those locations.  Could it be because it needs SUDO permissions? how do I fix it?  Thanks
<tgm4883> !permissions | DavidePalm
<Zinn> DavidePalm: Most things mythtv related (recording directories, etc) need to be owned by the group mythtv and the user mythtv  If you are getting "not writable" errors, check your permissions
<DavidePalm> !permissions
<Zinn> Most things mythtv related (recording directories, etc) need to be owned by the group mythtv and the user mythtv  If you are getting "not writable" errors, check your permissions
<DavidePalm> :D
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-04-18
<DavidePalm> hello
<DavidePalm> tgm4883 are you there?
<DavidePalm> hi I cannot watch tv from the front end.  WHen I select watch TV the screen goes black for a couple of seconds and then back to the menu any idea what's going on?
<superm1> sounds like a permissions problem
<superm1> !permissions | DavidePalm
<Zinn> DavidePalm: Most things mythtv related (recording directories, etc) need to be owned by the group mythtv and the user mythtv  If you are getting "not writable" errors, check your permissions
<superm1> look at the logs
<superm1> too
<superm1> !logs | DavidePalm
<Zinn> DavidePalm: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<DavidePalm> superm1 ok
<Davide> superm1, http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f18f51130
<superm1> Davide, #
<superm1> 2009-04-17 16:23:22.946 SG(Default) Error: Group 'Default' wants to use directory '/media/storage/', but this directory is not writeable.
<superm1> #
<superm1> 2009-04-17 16:23:22.947 SG(LiveTV) Error: Group 'LiveTV' wants to use directory '/media/storage/livetv/', but this directory is not writeable.
<superm1> so that's certainly permissions related
<Davide> ya see that
<Davide> damn... what can I do?
<Zinn> Davide: Please watch your language.
<Davide> oops sorry
<superm1> the default paths set the right permissions, since you changed them, you are responsible for changing the permissions
<superm1> read up on how to use chown to set the group and user to mythtv and mythtv recursively
<Davide> superm1, can you give me advice as to how I can change permissions for that?  I would like to store all the recordings on my second bigger hard drive
<Davide> ok
<DGMurdockIII> hi
<DGMurdockIII> any timefram when blu ray will be supported
<DGMurdockIII> and is there any chance that instead of usin g mythtv you could replace mythtv with eath boxee or xbmc
<hads> No
<hads> and then it wouldn't be mythbuntu
<hads> and you also wouldn't have tv recording scheduling or anything like that.
<DGMurdockIII> you guys could ad that why a mythtv backend
<DGMurdockIII> ad that with
<tgm4883> DGMurdockIII, maybe if you want to make a patch so xbmc will be a proper frontend
<superm1> nothing is to stop you from adding xbmc or boxee, but like hads said, you lose a lot of the stuff that makes mythbuntu cool
<hads> There are XBMC Elisa etc. packages available to install.
<Davide> superm1, if using chown, would I assign ownership to mythtv? or to myself as a user,
<superm1> Davide, to mythtv user and mythtv group
<superm1> the backend daemon is what writes to it
<superm1> and it runs as the mythtv user
<DavidePalm> not sure how to do that... 'chown -R mythtv /media/storage/' ?
<DavidePalm> that's the folder the second drive is mounted on
<DavidePalm> superm1
<hads> You only want the -R if you need it to be recursive.
<DavidePalm> I want all the folders inside of it also
<DavidePalm> becuse I have /media/storage/livetv
<hads> Ok then, that and a sudo you should be good.
<DavidePalm> and that command sticks? or I have to use it each time?
<DavidePalm> I mean it's permanent
<DavidePalm> LOL
<hads> Yeah, it's a permanant thing.
<rhpot1991> Davide: sudo chown mythtv:mythtv /whatever/location
<hads> You're altering the filesystem, just like creating a directory or a file.
<rhpot1991> DavidePalm: ^
<DavidePalm> rhpot1991 what's the 'mythtv:mythtv' for? one is the user and one is the group?
<hads> Yes
<DavidePalm> ok thank you I'm gonna try
<rhpot1991> user:group
<hads> Depending on the permissions you don't actually need both, you could use one or the other.
<hads> But for ease of understanding both is probably good.
<rhpot1991> hads: I generally prefer having both, that way if you are running any random scripts or anything, just make sure that user is in the mythtv group and you are fine
<hads> Yes, but you don't nessecarily need it to be owned by mythtv. Just clarifying.
<DavidePalm> rhpot1991, hads, superm1,  THanks that worked!!
<DGMurdockIII> but mythtv has not really evolved much over the years
<DGMurdockIII> like it could
<DGMurdockIII> have
<hads> Yes, it has.
<DGMurdockIII> i now it is starting to
<hads> No, it has.
<DGMurdockIII> and there has ben small updates to keep it updated with the tech
<DGMurdockIII> but i mean like really going after support of blu ray and hd tv support
<DGMurdockIII> hd dvd
<hads> That is nothing to do with mythtv.
<DGMurdockIII> yes it is
<hads> Whatever you say.
<rhpot1991> BR support it supposed to be good in .22
<rhpot1991> once you move away from mythtv-frontend you basically only have mythvideo, lose commskipping, recording management, etc
<DGMurdockIII> yes they need to improve that also
<DGMurdockIII> i mean alot
<hads> You will find it best not to come into a channel and start bagging the software that they help develop.
<rhpot1991> like hads said, those packages you want are available, just install them
<DGMurdockIII> ok where is blu ray support
<DGMurdockIII> or how do i get it
<hads> Bye bye
<DGMurdockIII> you just said the stuff was talking about is allready avable just need to install it
<DGMurdockIII> im asking what do i need to install
<rhpot1991> XBMC and the likes
<DGMurdockIII> xbmc dose not support blu ray
<hads> Go submit patches.
<DGMurdockIII> i dont code
<hads> Then wait.
<tgm4883> i'm a little confused
<tgm4883> you complain that mythtv hasn't progressed like it should because it doesn't have bluray support, then say that xbmc doesn't have it either?
<DavidePalm> hey any tips on how to get the remote control to work?
<DGMurdockIII> no im saying xbmc is in way better shape then mythtv but the one thing mythtv has over xbmc is tv tunersupport and recredoding support
<DavidePalm> for a Hauppage PVR-150
<DGMurdockIII> but mythtv need to have support for fm radio
<tgm4883> DGMurdockIII, xbmc is in way better shape because they don't deal with recording
<DGMurdockIII> that why mythtv is behind it need to suppot all tv tuners
<superm1> DGMurdockIII, well we're not the ones that you should be asking for support, we make the experience with mythtv as good as possible on ubuntu but we dont do development on mythtv
<DGMurdockIII> the xbmc team want to add there own PVR backend
<tgm4883> key words there
<tgm4883> they want to
<DGMurdockIII> they actally have allready started to
<tgm4883> DGMurdockIII, i'm going to point you to #mythtv since you want to complain about mythtv.  I'm sure they will be more receptive to your whines
<DavidePalm> hey should I install mythbuntu control center to get the remote to work better?
<DavidePalm> or to be able to configure it?
<DGMurdockIII> no im just saying there some flawls that should be improved on to make it better
<tgm4883> you still haven't really told us how xbmc is lightyears ahead of mythtv
<DavidePalm> hey if I install mythbuntu control center on my MythTV installation... it wants to install Myth-common and librc, will that mess up my current configuration? or just add to it?
<thedarkone> hey all
<DGMurdockIII> it is allready crossplatform
<superm1> actually #mythtv isn't the place to complain - #mythtv-users is
<thedarkone> has anyone use firewire
<DGMurdockIII> it allread cross platform
<superm1> DavidePalm, it adds to it
<DavidePalm> superm1 ok
<hads> It XBMC is "in way better shape" than myth then go use it. Quit your whinging.
<tgm4883> DGMurdockIII, exactly, if XBMC fulfills your needs use it.  But i'm guessing since you are in here, that it does not.
<DGMurdockIII> if xbmc had support for tv tuner i would
<DGMurdockIII> and if there live linux distro was as good as this was i would use it
<DavidePalm> superm1, :( now I can't watch tv once again :(
<DavidePalm> gonna check logs
<hads> So, your choice is quit your whinging then.
<tgm4883> DGMurdockIII, so what you are trying to say is that MythTV > XBMC
<DGMurdockIII> i was just asking for maby you could ad xbmc as a secondoption to use along to using mythtv
<tgm4883> why do you want to use XBMC?
<tgm4883> what functionality does it give you?
<hads> No, you weren't you were whinging and complaining.
<tgm4883> that mythtv doesn't
<hads> You were also given the answer several times, there are packages, install them.
<thedarkone> can some on help me with firewire?
<Davide> superm1,  TFW, Error: Opening file '/media/storage/livetv/1002_20090417182724.mpg'.
<Davide> 			eno: Read-only file system (30)
<Davide> Read only file? what happened?
<DGMurdockIII> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/ATI/AMD#ATI_Graphic_cards_with_TV_Tuners_and.2For_Capture_facilities
<DGMurdockIII> better addon support
<DavidePalm> restarting
<DavidePalm> any idea why it would consider it Read-only file system all of a sudden? after I installed control panel?
<DavidePalm> err control center*
<tgm4883> DGMurdockIII, then use mythtv and use the myth:// protocol
<tgm4883> you want to play like that?
<tgm4883> fine, lets play
<thedarkone> has anyone use firewire?
<hads> Thank you tgm4883 :)
<tgm4883> hads, np
<hads> This is the thrid channel that guy has wound me up in.
<tgm4883> well i'll probably have to unban him tomarrow
<tgm4883> but this should give us a little break
<thedarkone> lol
<thedarkone> well mythtv kicks ass
<Zinn> thedarkone: Please watch your language.
<hads> Of course there is always things that can be done better but some people are just abrasive.
<thedarkone> yeah hads
<thedarkone> well i am tring figure out this firewire
<tgm4883> thedarkone, you will probably get more help if you state the problem and then wait
<tgm4883> rather than just asking for someone to help you
<tgm4883> I can go into a really long explanation as to why, but I won't ;)
<tgm4883> mustangg sally
<thedarkone> sorry some reason i can't get channel changer to work
<tgm4883> Guess you better slow your Mustang down
<thedarkone> http://pastebin.com/m430efe8b
<mustangg> well someone seems to be having a good day :)
<tgm4883> yep
<mustangg> on that note - best app to make an image of my discs? thought someone mentioned something similar sounding to dd  but I can't recall the proper name
<hads> dd
<hads> :)
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, knows all about that
<tgm4883> IIRC, ddrescue
<hads> dd if=/dev/sda of=/out/file.img
<hads> Probably want a bs in there too
<DavidePalm> hey out of curiousity, can you guys suggest a good tuner card?  thinking about replacing my hauppage PVR-150.  Definitely something with HD
<DavidePalm> WHat do you guys use?
 * hads uses a PVR-150
<hads> And DVB cards
 * tgm4883 uses a pcHDTV-5500
<tgm4883> a couple people use the HDHomerun
<thedarkone> on my firewire i get no lock
<thedarkone> l___
<tgm4883> thedarkone, it's been a long time since I played with firewire
<thedarkone> yeah
<thedarkone> well it my first time
<thedarkone> i usally use it for music
<DavidePalm> thank you I'll check those out
<quagz1> eyyy
<quagz1> anybody out there in the interwebs using good old ATI?
<DavidePalm> hads, are you able to use the remote with your PVR-150?
<DavidePalm> !remote
<Zinn> If you are looking for a remote control for your MythTV machine, we highly suggest the Windows Media Centre Edition style. http://www.google.com/products?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&hs=wwi&q=mce+remote&um=1&ie=UTF-8&ei=buOhSe-OOYTUMc_f3MQL&sa=X&oi=product_result_group&resnum=1&ct=title
<DavidePalm> Hads do you use it?
<DavidePalm> :(
<thedarkone> i guess no one knows firewire
<DavidePalm> :(
<DavidePalm> Anoyone at all can help with remotes?
<DavidePalm> basically unless the IR remote works I cannot really set the box to record anything as a DVR...
<DavidePalm> is there another way other than with the remote?
<thedarkone> well got it to change channels but now frontend says signal 100% (L _ _ )partial lock
<DavidePalm> what kind of setup do you have thedarkone?
<thedarkone> firewire
<thedarkone> with a motorola dch3200
<DavidePalm> sorry I'm so new to this looking for help myself
<thedarkone> with what remote
<DavidePalm> all I can find about pvr-150 remote is about MCE remote...
<DavidePalm> I have the other remote I guess...
<thedarkone> what one
<DavidePalm> idk it's grey
<DavidePalm> and says Hauppage on it
<thedarkone> you can use it
<DavidePalm> idk how
<DavidePalm> I installed lirc
<DavidePalm> but I"m not sure how to make the remote work
<thedarkone> well u using it on a cable box
<DavidePalm> yes
<thedarkone> u need ir blasters
<thedarkone> aka ir emitters
<DavidePalm> so there's  a long wire one end goes to the cable box the other hangs out and receives the signal from the remote
<DavidePalm> I have it
<DavidePalm> but how do I get it to work?
<thedarkone> now what box do u have
<DavidePalm> its a motorola comcast
<thedarkone> yeah what model
<DavidePalm> but it doesnt matter I cant even get the remote to scroll through the menus in mythtv
<DavidePalm> its not seeing the remote at all
<thedarkone> dct6300
<thedarkone> dct6200
<thedarkone> or what
<thedarkone> are u using mythbuntu
<DavidePalm> DCT6200
<DavidePalm> no its mythtv on ubunutu 8.10
<DavidePalm> then I installed mythbuntu control center on top of it
<DavidePalm> and mythbuntu-common
<DavidePalm> and lirc
<thedarkone> well u got lirc installed right
<thedarkone> well in .mythtv
<thedarkone> u will see a lirc file
<thedarkone> u must set it up for ur remote
<DavidePalm> where is .mythtv?
<thedarkone> in user/home/
<DavidePalm> its empty thedarkone
<thedarkone> you must set it
<DavidePalm> so where do I get the file?
<tgm4883> real quick, /home/user/.mythtv is a dir
<tgm4883> not a file
<thedarkone> yeah
<thedarkone> well there a lircr in it
<DavidePalm> i'm sorry the directory is /home/user/.mythtv?
<DavidePalm> so from terminal type cd /home/user/.mythtv
<DavidePalm> ?
<DavidePalm> and by user you mean my username 'davide' or the actual word 'user'
<DavidePalm> thedarkone
<thedarkone> user u login with
<DavidePalm> won't let me cd to that
<thedarkone> use ftp
<DavidePalm> how?
<thedarkone> man look it up
<thedarkone> use google
<DavidePalm> I don't understand why it's so difficult to do this
<DavidePalm> thedarkone I was doing something wrong. I got into .mythtv
<DavidePalm> do I just gedit the lirc file?
<quagz1> anybody using a wirless myth setup?
<quagz1> any1 here?
<quagz1> ping
<quagz1> ping
<superm1> !ask | quagz1
<Zinn> quagz1: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<quagz1> !ask | superm1
<Zinn> superm1: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<quagz1> superm1
<quagz1> do you use a wireless myth setup?
<superm1> No i don't
<quagz1> ok
<thedarkone> i need help with firewire setup
<superm1> well i'm stepping out, so:
<superm1> !forums | thedarkone & quagz1
<Zinn> thedarkone & quagz1: The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<thedarkone> superm1 i followed the gudie there
<thedarkone> i get is lock then error was encontered
<thedarkone> this driving me nutz
<MythbuntuGuest77> HELP: I just burned an Mythbuntu 8.10 desktop proper ISO (Not the file, the image) to a CD but CD one boot from restart. I've tried a DVD and CD-rom drive. The drives attempt to boot but fail, like there is no boot sector. The wierd thing is I'm able to install in a VM. Also, can't read the disk on Vista and XP unless I mount the iso.
<rhpot1991> !firewire | thedarkone
<Zinn> thedarkone: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Firewire
<rhpot1991> you should read that over, if you aren't getting locks odds are you are running into 5c encryption
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: what do I know about, firewire or gddrescue?
<thedarkone> it isn't 5c
<rhpot1991> you checked the channel, verified firewire is enabled on the box, etc?
<thedarkone> it says enabled
<thedarkone> well all i get when i do firewire test is failed
<thedarkone> i checked on my box says 1394 enabled
<thedarkone> yes
<thedarkone> active no
<rhpot1991> thedarkone: enabled and not active is normal
<rhpot1991> 5c applies per channel, and may fluxuate based on the programming, find a channel and check it, normally your locals or comcast specifics should always be open so work with them at first
<pist0l-fish> hey superm1, are you there by any chance?
<balachmar> Hi, I just tried to upgrade to mythbuntu jaunty. But the latest kernel won't boot. The 2.6.27-11-generic does boot, but the gdm greeter crashes. And I am stuck with 7 packages that encounter error shile upgrading. one of which is mythbuntu-desktop...
<balachmar> How can I do a reinstall of mythbuntu without losing my recordings? (And not really backing it up, because that would take ages.) The recordings are on /var/lib/mythtv/recordings. And /var/lib is on a separate partition.
<psicobra> hi all am looking to upgrade my mythtv box with 2 dvb-s cards what are the best ones to get (cheapest preferably)
<r3vile> hello
<Justin_Payne> Hey
<r3vile> is there somebody who could help me configuring my remote control ?
<Justin_Payne> Sorry. I'm here for a noob question myself.
<Justin_Payne> I guess I should ask it and wait.
<r3vile> ye do so
<r3vile> maybe i can help :)
<Justin_Payne> PROBLEM: Trying to install Mythbuntu 8.10 Desktop Proper. If I burn the image to disc, it won't boot. I've tried 2 different drives (CD and DVD). Now, I can run the image in a VM. Also, I can't read the disc in Vist/XP unless I mount the disc with Clone Driver (Allows you to mount ISOs as if you loaded it into a DVD Drive)
<r3vile> i would like to know, how i can edit the command my remote gives, when i press a button.. for example if i press "Back" mplayer recieves f instead of Escape
<Justin_Payne> The only thing I can figure is that the tool I'm using to burn the iso image to disc isn't doing it properly. Of course, I'm no noob to burning ISOs so I'm not making that old mistake of copying the ISO as a file.
<r3vile> what program do you use to burn the disk?
<r3vile> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<r3vile> !MCEUSB2
<Zinn> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MCE_Remote - Currently available here: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1644435&CatId=358
<Justin_Payne> I've tried imgburn and PowerISO. I've made three CDs now. All the same. I'm now installing ISOBuster to see if I can check the boot sector. It's just wierd. If the image was bad I would understand but the image is fine if I install in a Virtual Server.
<r3vile> i allways burn these images with deepburner
<r3vile> you also set cd drive as first boot drive?
<Justin_Payne> Yea, made CD first in list. Haven't used deepburner. Also, IsoBuster says the disc is bootable so that's interesting.
<Justin_Payne> Oh, I also checked the MD5. That was good but again, I think that since I can boot the image in a Virtal Server, that is no new news.
<Justin_Payne> Well, I guess I'll try burning the ISO with deepburner free. If that doesn't work I guess I'll try Ubuntu and then just install mythtv.
<Justin_Payne> Before I burn the same image again, is "mythbuntu-8.10-desktop-proper-i386.iso" the correct image to boot and install from CD?
<Justin_Payne> I also have, "mythbuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso"
<r3vile> mythbuntu-8.10-desktop-proper-i386.iso should be the correct
<Justin_Payne> That's the one I've burned. Ok, I'm going to take your advice an do DeepBurner. Wish me luck. ;-)
<frozenskunk1> Using 8.10, my system becomes very slow after it's been running for a while. When I run top, I see that my cpu wait time is (typically) over 90%, with the small remainder actually doing the work. Does anyone have an idea of what might be causing that? I've tried searching but haven't found anything that seems to be the issue. Thanks!
<Justin_Payne> r3vile!! That did it!! Thanks VERY much. I guess I won't be using those other burning software.
<MythbuntuGuest82> hello everybody
<r3vile> hi
<MythbuntuGuest82> do u have time for a question from a newbie in mythbuntu
<MythbuntuGuest82> i have been using mythtv a while ago but that was fedora based
<r3vile> I am pleased to see that it works now Justin
<r3vile> just ask your question ;)
<MythbuntuGuest82> i would love to use the feature where its possible to bring down the system after record and bring it online again for the next schedule
<MythbuntuGuest82> in fedora i used nvram but that has been a wile
<MythbuntuGuest82> ago
<MythbuntuGuest82> how is this feature in mythbuntu
<MythbuntuGuest82> i read about acpi
<r3vile> im sorry, i cant help u with that, but i am sure somebody else will answer this question in a few minutes
<MythbuntuGuest82> but cant seem to find a good page wich shows me the steps
<r3vile> or hours ;) , maybe u should search in the forums or create your own post
<MythbuntuGuest82> yeah i did that already but cant find it. therefor i start here for pointers
<KNIGHT3000> hi, I am in the process of installing 9.04, however when I get to the mythtv-setup.real screens, they are black fields, i.e. I cannot see what is in there or make changes. I can tab back and forth
<KNIGHT3000> does this sound familiar?
<MythbuntuGuest82> i have tried the 9.04 this morning and also experienced this behaviour. therefore i started using 8.10
<MythbuntuGuest82> after two years of abscense in mythtv world :-)
<MythbuntuGuest82> and i'm glad to be back :-)
<superm1> KNIGHT3000, radeon card?
<superm1> or did you chose nvidia?
<KNIGHT3000> no, IGP NVIDIA 8300
<superm1> there is a bug in the RC related to mythtv-setup.real if you chose the nvidia driver
<superm1> did you?
<KNIGHT3000> I orginally chose the open source driver
<MythbuntuGuest82> i did choose nvidia yes
<KNIGHT3000> and experienced the issue, then I chose to upgrade to nvidia 180 and reboot
<superm1> it's fixed in the daily image from today actually if you download that http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/daily-live/20090418/
<KNIGHT3000> same issue
<superm1> it shouldnt happen after the reboot however
<MythbuntuGuest82> just to be curious: do u guys leave your mythtv-setups online all the time ?
<KNIGHT3000> hmmm, is there a way to do the upgrade to today's image directly from the installed version on the drive or do I need to re-burn a CD?
<MythbuntuGuest82> good question
<superm1> KNIGHT3000, you can apt-get update / upgrade from the live cd to get the new ubiquity if you want
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest82 i leave my backend running all the time
<superm1> not my frontend tho
<KNIGHT3000> so, is the actual command "apt-get update"
<superm1> sudo apt-get update
<superm1> followed by sudo apt-get install ubiquity (which will update ubiquity)
<KNIGHT3000> ok, thx...trying now
<superm1> this is from the live cd though, not an installed system
<superm1> (in case that's not clear)
<KNIGHT3000> oh shoot...I did it from the installed system
<superm1> on the installed system, this problem /shouldn't/ be happening however
<superm1> its only in live cd mode that it would happen
<KNIGHT3000> ok, so I got to System -> MythTV Backend Setup on installed system
<KNIGHT3000> and same issue
<KNIGHT3000> the screen, input fields, buttons etc are black with only outlines to show they are there
<KNIGHT3000> but not readable
<KNIGHT3000> i'm restarting to see if that update did anything to resolve
<superm1> okay so the other thing that can cause this; did you not put nvidia in your xorg.conf when you installed nvidia-glx-180?
<KNIGHT3000> ok, after restarting, the myth setup screen comes up in black right away
<superm1> hit ctrl-alt-left or ctrl-alt-right to get another screen to work from
<KNIGHT3000> well, xorg.conf seems pretty basic with not much in it
<superm1> yeah but you need to specify the nvidia driver in xorg.conf
<superm1> if you didn't, it WONT work
<superm1> that's why it's much more preferable to install NV driver using jockey (hardware drivers tool) or from the installer
<KNIGHT3000> ok, something must have not took, as when I go to Hardware Drivers, it says NVIDIA 180 is not activated. maybe I did that when CD was in and running from Live CD, let me try to activate it now
<KNIGHT3000> ok, that fixed it
<KNIGHT3000> thanks
<superm1> cool
<KNIGHT3000> so, I guess I need to run myth-setup again to do what I couldn't during install?
<superm1> right
<KNIGHT3000> ok, well something else seems to be up (unresponsive)
<KNIGHT3000> I am on the Watch TV screen and my keyboard and mouse does not do anything
<KNIGHT3000> so I cannot get out to the desktop
<superm1> check alt-tab
<KNIGHT3000> nope
<superm1> then try ctrl-alt-left and ctrl-alt-right
<KNIGHT3000> i'm using a diNovo edge bluetooth
<KNIGHT3000> would there be an issue now? there wasn't any so far
<superm1> oh it probably needs to be paired then, it starts up in hid mode but switches during boot to hci
<superm1> try unplugging and replugging the dongle
<KNIGHT3000> k
<KNIGHT3000> well, that didn't work and the screen went to sleep
<KNIGHT3000> ok
<KNIGHT3000> worked after pressing the button on the dongle and keyboard
<KNIGHT3000> super....myth-setup is no longer black.....hooray!!!!
* superm1 changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Mythbuntu 9.04 RC released :: Mythbuntu 8.10 available :: Please visit www.mythbuntu.org for more information :: Paste logs @ http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com Please stick around for people to answer your question
<KNIGHT3000> in the setup, when selecting a remote, what would I choose for a One For All URC 9910? I am actually plugging in a USB HP 5219URF 2+
<KNIGHT3000> ok, when doing a channel scan, it crashed. Tried to report problem but it said I have some obsolete packages (a long list)
<thedarkone> superm1 do u use firewire?
<superm1> no
<thedarkone> i see how u get hd to work
<superm1> i capture unencrypted QAM channels from a HDHR
<thedarkone> cool
<stephans> I am looking for a solution to bring together my local multimedia content and Internet content like hulu and netflix... can mythbuntu fdo that.
<rhpot1991> stephans: not really, netflix streaming doesn't work in linux,  hulu kinda works sometimes, but often breaks when they change their site
<MythbuntuGuest50> Installation Woes:  I'm trying to install mythbuntu 8.10 on parts that have all been verified in the forums to work.  I have a problem though after selecting Live CD / Regular Installation / Disk Check.  Installation hangs and then gives the error "0.288272 PCI: Bios Bug #0[00000031] found"
<MythbuntuGuest50> I upgraded the bios on my new board (ASUS P5N7A-VM) using a thumb drive.  I even installed vista (successfully) to use the ASUS update tool
<MythbuntuGuest50> The last thing I tried was taking out the analog capture card (hauppage win-tv 500) and switching the sata cables for my optical drive and hard drive
<MythbuntuGuest50> if anyone has any ideas, i'd appreciate it.  i'm pretty much a linux / irc n00b, but have dabbled in both.  if someone sees this, please email: nathan.spamcatch@gmail.com
<MythbuntuGuest50> thanks & peace out
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-04-19
<bobbies> is it possible to ugrade mythbuntu 8.04 to 8.10 over the internet?
<tritium> bobbies: yes
<bobbies> tritium: where do I find the directions?
<tritium> bobbies: they're the same as those for upgrading ubuntu, kubuntu, or xubuntu
<tritium> bobbies: /msg ubottu upgrade
<tritium> !upgrade
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about upgrade
<tritium> That's what I thought...Ask ubottu, bobbies.
<CarlosE> Hi Everyone, here's my issue - no sound in mythbuntu 8.10 from my creative xfi xtreme music card anybody with a similar problem?
<superm1> tritium, i just taught Zinn upgrade, so you can use that in the future
<superm1> !upgrade
<Zinn> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<tritium> Thanks, superm1 :)
<yellowking> Is there a way to bundle a movie file and meta data to easily move between mythtv systems?
<hads> Not really.
<hads> (that I'm aware of)
<balachmar> Hi, is it recommended to use ext4 for both the root partition as well as the recordings partition? As it does perform better with larger files than ext3 previously did. Last time I used XFS.
<balachmar> I am talking about it in combination with 9.04
<balachmar> I am trying to install mythbuntu 9.04 but my hard disk is not showing up in the installer. It is a sata disk and I did turn on ahcp or something.
<balachmar> ahci, now trying raid
<balachmar> that also didn't work. will now try ide and is that doesn't work ide with kernel option all_generic_ide
<balachmar> ok it was all because of this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/190492
<balachmar> seems it has something to do with my mobo
<balachmar> can someone help me with the default /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/x-window-manager from mythbuntu 9.04?
<balachmar> Or where to find it, I seem to have broken that file...
<balachmar> Can no one check what the file looks like on his system? Even if it isn't the 9.04
<balachmar> I just need to get it back in a readable/working state.
<balachmar> nevermind removing the file and doing a aptitude safe upgrade solved the problem
<r3vile> hi
<gumpert345> hi, what would be the cheapest IR remote, that is automatically recognised and pre-configured  by mythbuntu?
<gumpert345> I'd like to choose it from this menu: http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/images/mcc_remote.png and see it then work out-of-the-box
<tgm4883> !mceusb2
<Zinn> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MCE_Remote - Currently available here: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1644435&CatId=358
<tgm4883> gumpert345, ^^
<gumpert345> tmg4883 a little ironic, isnt it? *g*
<soulfury> can anyone help me get my interface up?
<soulfury> both ifup and dhclient return SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address
<soulfury> i had to install a new nic and disable the onboard nic because it was getting 1000ms to the router with known good cable/port/etc
<MythbuntuGuest08> I'm having trouble getting Mythubuntu 8.10 to work WinTV-PVR-500 MCE
<MythbuntuGuest08> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Shadow__X1> MythbuntuGuest08, have you looked at the mythtv wiki
<MythbuntuGuest08> yes i have
<MythbuntuGuest08> but nothing specific
<MythbuntuGuest08> i seem to cannot get pass the boot up screen with the card in, but it boots up fine when i took the card out
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest08, bad card?
<frozenskunk1> Can someone please give me some help trying to figure out why my system is running very slow using 8.10? The same box ran fine under earlier versions, and knoppmyth also before I switched to mythbuntu. Using top, I see that I have high cpu wait most of the time, it always in double digits, and over 90% isn't uncommon... I suspected maybe DMA wasn't enabled or something and the hard drive is the bottle neck, however when I ru
<Shadow__X1> or are you sure its seated all the way
<Shadow__X1> frozenskunk1, hdparm -Tt /dev/sda
<frozenskunk1> thanks, let me give that a try! Whats the difference in the -Tt and -tT?
<Shadow__X1> its the same one tests the hard drives cache then the other tests the actual thoroughput
<frozenskunk1> I see. this one returns the same labels (Timing cached reads, and buffered disk reads) but values are 164.44 and 13.14 (respectively), 13 seems quite low?
<Shadow__X1> what kind of hd is it
<Shadow__X1> and yes 13 is low
<Shadow__X1> i get around 60 but mine is a somewhat old sata drive
<frozenskunk1> This is only a year or two old drive, 320GB if I recall correctly
<Shadow__X1> sata?
<frozenskunk1> I don't remember the interface type. Is there an easy way to check?
<Shadow__X1> uh yeah let me try and remember
<frozenskunk1> short of pulling the drive and looking at the label?
<Shadow__X1> whats the name of the drive
<frozenskunk1> Thanks! Sure appreciate the help! This has severely had a negative impact on the WAF!
<Shadow__X1> like is it /dev/sda or ata
<frozenskunk1> it is /dev/sda
<Shadow__X1> then its sata or scsi to my knowledge and it is a safe guess to say sata
<Shadow__X1> so sata
<frozenskunk1> sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda tells me it's an ATA devices (WDC)
<tgm4883> Shadow__X1, all drives are /dev/sdX
<Shadow__X1> also hdparm -T gives some info
<Shadow__X1> I*
<Shadow__X1> tgm4883, really?
<tgm4883> IDE and SATA that is
<tgm4883> yea
<Shadow__X1> hmm so then how do you see if its sata
<tgm4883> same way you tell if a cat is female, flip it over ;)
<Shadow__X1> lol with the system running
<frozenskunk1> can you check a cat's sex from the command line? ;-)
<tgm4883> well open the case?
<tgm4883> frozenskunk1, with the proper driver ;)
<Shadow__X1> frozenskunk1, you can get the model number and look it up
<frozenskunk1> doing that now, give me a minute and I will let you know what I find.
<frozenskunk1> WDC WD3200JB-00KFA0 appears to be a 320gb, 7200rpm, 16mb IDE 3.5"
<frozenskunk1> Here we go: Western Digital WD3200JB Caviar SE 320GB 7200RPM 8MB Cache IDE Ultra ATA100. Model: WD3200JB-00KFA0 RoHS Compliant.
<Shadow__X1> hmm interesting ide
<Shadow__X1> well ide should be able to hit around 40MB/sec
<frozenskunk1> leave it to me to find the 'interesting' hardware... ;-)
<frozenskunk1> Could DMA be an issue? That was one of the first trees I was barking up, but haven't been able to enable it using hdparm..
<Shadow__X1> it def is a dma issue
<Shadow__X1> do you have the hd on the same cable as your cdrom
<frozenskunk1> I don't think so, I would probably put them on different channels
<frozenskunk1> Just double checked, and they are separte
<Shadow__X1> hmm ok
<Shadow__X1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<frozenskunk1> Yeah, I found that page earlier today. when I try the hdparm section (the -d1 part) I get errors
<frozenskunk1> give me a minute to flip over there and I will tell you waht they are
<Shadow__X1> k
<frozenskunk1> ok, when I try sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/sda I get the following:
<frozenskunk1> "/dev/sda:
<frozenskunk1> setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<frozenskunk1> HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<frozenskunk1> HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device"
<Shadow__X1> hmm
<Shadow__X1> try searching that issue sounds like its saying that device doesnt support it
<frozenskunk1> I tried to figure that out and found other people that had the same error, but never found a solution. It also seemed that all the posts I found were quite dated, which led me to believe maybe I was looking at the wrong thing.
<Shadow__X1> on hdparm -I what dma did it support
<Shadow__X1> hmm well it could be how the drive is setup in bios
<frozenskunk1> Don't believe I have a bios issue, I have used this box for a few years, and it just seems to be 8.10 that has this (slow) issue
<Shadow__X1> hmm well again do hdparm -I and see what dma it says it supports
<Shadow__X1> and did it say dma was on
<frozenskunk1> just did, that gives DMA: mdma0 mdma 1 mdma 2 udma0 udma1 udma 2 udma3 udma4 *udma5
<frozenskunk1> I believe that the mdma and udma are different. When I used another hdparm command, it gave those as two line items (but same status, udma5 was tagged with the asterisk)
<Shadow__X1> hmm
<frozenskunk1> yeah, using hdparm -i lists mdma as DMA modes, and udma as UDMA modse
<frozenskunk1> again, with udma5 marked as active
<Shadow__X1> udo hdparm /dev/hdc
<Shadow__X1> sudo hdparm /dev/hdc
<Shadow__X1> hmm dma5 should be faster than what your getting afaik
<frozenskunk1> is there a difference between DMA and UDMA?
<Shadow__X1> uh i dont really know honestly
<Shadow__X1> or atleast i dont remember
<frozenskunk1> sudo hdparm /dev/hdc returns no such file or directory. Do I maybe need a disc in that drive?
<Shadow__X1> no you want to replace hdc with your hd
<frozenskunk1> ok, a little more research and I found this (http://www.spcug.org/reviews/bl0108.htm) that indicates UDMA is UltraDMA, which Western Dig refers to as ATA/100, so I think that UDMA is probably appropriate, and appears to be enabled already...
<frozenskunk1> Any other ideas as to what might cause such slow rates?
<frozenskunk1> maybe this... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/216878 or this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/285595
<frozenskunk1> Shadow__X1 - Thanks for your help! At least it looks like my config is correct, and it may be a bug issue. I will see what else I can figure out. Thanks again!
<Shadow__X1> frozenskunk1, yup sorry i couldnt help get rid of the issue
<MattP> Hey, anybody want to awnser a few of my questions about Mythbuntu...I have a few.
<MattP> Just installed it today and I want to see what it can do.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-04-19
<markl_> hello there, is anyone here familiar with mythflix?  it seems to want to grab some 0.20 dependencies for some reason
<superm1> it's been scrapped
<markl_> ah ok that makes sense, ty
<nichos> hi all, im trying to follow some FAQ's and they talk about "Passthrough output device" i dont see that option, is it gone?
<ara> superm1, hello
<superm1> hi ara what's up
<Daviey> superm1: I didn't realise mythplugins built against mysql.. I've readied an upload, same svn checkout (which is still latest).. but not sure if i should upload it or not
<Daviey> TBH, it wouldn't be the end of the world if it's rebuilt or not.. it will still work
<tassbur> i'm using 10.04 beta 2. The problem is that when i press C to switch to another card, I lost keyboard focus, and nothing else matters ....
<tassbur> What's wrong?
<ara> superm1, hey, I wanted to ask you if you could send a call for testing for the RC this week
<mrand> ara: what do you mean?  Send a call to where?
<ara> mailing list, i.e.
<ara> in every testing cycle, mythbuntu is always hard to cover
<mrand> ah, I follow you now.
<mrand> tassbur: I see mention of someone else having that same problem on the mythtv mailing list.  I'll submit an upstream bug on it.  Thanks.
<mrand> tassbur: I assume switching through the on-screen menu works?
<tassbur> yes
<tassbur> if i press m
<tassbur> then i can switch between cards
<mrand> tassbur: ok.  so it's just C or Y which stop working?
<superm1> Daviey, yeah upload it
<superm1> ara, yeah will send it, thanks for a reminder
<ara> superm1, thanks!
<superm1> ara, i believe you have a spec about better coverage for derivatives for UDS-m, correct?
<tassbur> yes, C or Y that's right
<ara> superm1, yes
<superm1> ara, great, i'll be sure to be there for it :)
<ara> superm1, great :)
<tassbur> mrand: yes, C or I
<Daviey> superm1: If we post to mb.org, it'll also hit the planet
<Zinn> [mb.org] Mortgage Loan Broker MB Organization
<Daviey> rhpot1991: ^^ we need to fix that :)
<superm1> Daviey, good call.  there is one bug that needs to be fixed first though...
<mrand> Daviey, superm1: rhpot1991 is gone for the week
<superm1> figures
<Daviey> lazy yanks.
<mrand> And he's certainly a yankee. ;-)
<Daviey> I think we'll need a shared calendar for Maverick cycle, and only be allowed leave if approved.
<Daviey> superm1: The "one bug" being the shutdown script vs dbus?
<superm1> actually there is a worse one than that that i was thinking
<superm1> when running installer, the last page appears squished
<superm1> looks a bit ugly
<superm1> i dunno if it only happens at low rez though
<mrand> tassbur: Looks like the devs know about it, but are having a hard time reproducing it and/or getting good debugging info. http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/8190 If you have the time and ability to get a backtrace by attaching gdb, it would be greatly helpful.   You can either attach it to that ticket, or open a launchpad ticket and I'll forward it upstream.
<Zinn> [svn.mythtv.org] #8190 (NEXTSOURCE Key stops mythfrontend accepting input) – MythTV
<steve_> Hi, am I right in thinking fsck can be used on ext4?
<tgm4883> steve_, I don't see why it couldn't?
<tgm4883> are you seeing that somewhere?
<steve_> Thanks, no I'm having trouble fscking my mythbuntu sata hard drive.
<steve_> Using Knoppix live cd e2fsck /dev/sda1 gives filesystem has unsupported features
<steve_> The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem
<mrand> ext2 filessytem?  Is that a typo on your part, or part of the real message?
<steve_> I'm using the command e2fsck /dev/sda1 is there a different command for ext4?
<tmkt> steve any luck with your audio problem?
<steve_> Sorry, was that aimed at me :-)
<tmkt> yeah
<tmkt> weren't you having this problem also https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/546552 ?
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #546552 in Mythbuntu: “MythTV is built without H.264 HE-AAC support”
<steve_> Nope, not me, just a dead hard drive I think!
<markl_> hello, I am having problems with mythbackend responding very slowly to requests from mythweb
<markl_> and also it doesn't find anything to record even though i have a ton of things programmed
<markl_> i hope they are related; is there a good way to diagnose mythbackend's slow response?
<tgm4883> markl_, anything in the backend log?
<markl_> no
<markl_> well, nothing helpful
<markl_> i started to have mysql dump the sql it is using but that doesn't seem to help
<tgm4883> what about apache logs?
<markl_> the weird thing is that the load avg stays at 0, it just takes awhile to respond
<markl_> nothing in apache logs either
<Alfafa> Hi. Does anyone have an idea about how I can make the the mythbuntu image(i tried 10.04 beta 1 - I am downloading beta2 to see if that would work) boot from usb. The mythbuntu I could just copy the contents of the cd and renamaing isolinux directory to syslinux and renaming the isolinux.cfg to syslinux.cfg (or something like that) and then run syslinux on the usb drive. That won't work with a least 10.04 beta 1...I will lo
<Alfafa> markl_: are you doing reverse lookup in apache? for a host which doesn't have dns?
<tgm4883> Alfafa, why don't you use the usb creator?
<Alfafa> tgm4883: I am not sure right now...it is a moth ago I tried it, I am not sure the usbcreator was on the mythbuntu beta1 livecd?
<tgm4883> Alfafa, it's not
<tgm4883> that would be circular logic
<tgm4883> do you have ubuntu installed somewhere?
<Alfafa> tgm4883: yes
<tgm4883> what version?
<markl_> Alfafa: nope, i checked the reversen dns.  it is definitely mythbackend taking its time.  maybe mythbackend does a reverse lookup though, hmm
<Alfafa> tgm4883: I am not sure about how the usb creator actually works. unetbootin is using the same method I did manually, and that doesn't work
<tgm4883> System > Administration > USB Startup Disk Creator
<Alfafa> tgm4883: I will try and take a look. Do know how it works? Will it just create an usb bootable image of the system it is created on?
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> I haven't looked into how it works
<tgm4883> I've just used it
<Alfafa> tgm4883: ok..but that won't get me a mythbuntu bootable usb then?
<tgm4883> it should
<tgm4883> why wouldn't it? have you tried?
<Alfafa> tgm4883: Ok...I will power up that machine and try it now :-) Because it would create it from the host achine or from an ISO I guess..the problem is the current mythbuntu beta iso's can't be made usb bootable because of the way the boot process is working with symbolic links which are not allowed on fat32
<tgm4883> what symbolic links are causing issues?
<Alfafa> tgm4883: it is in the root of the iso there is a symbolic link called ubuntu pointing at .
<Alfafa> tgm4883: and there is another one I don't remember right now
<Alfafa> tgm4883: usb startup disk creator is basically just doing the same as I have done manually, so that won't work
<Alfafa> tgm4883: I think the symbolic links is causing the problems
<Alfafa> tgm4883: It make it quite hard to install mythbuntu on a machine without a cd-drive (in this case it's an eeebox)
<tgm4883> Alfafa, i'll need to download the ISO and check this out
<tgm4883> superm1, ^
<Alfafa> tgm4883: I am also downloading the beta 2 now to see if something has changed, and also the normal ubuntu beta 2 to see if that is the same(I would believe it is)
<chiluk> So I'm running  mythbuntu 9.10 with all the myth stuff at version 0.22.0+fixes22594-0ubuntu1
<chiluk> and I can't get mythvideo to recurse into the subdirectories of my videos folder.
<chiluk> anyone have a clue what swizzle I need to flip?
<chiluk> or is this fixed in an upstream stable release?
<tgm4883> chiluk, I would think you need to enable file browse mode
<chiluk> Tried that.
<chiluk> I also think I enabled file browse mode
<chiluk> and then enabled scan for new changes.
<chiluk> I guess I'll check again when I get home.
<mrand> chiluk: it only goes two levels deep also, I think.
<chiluk> ah that might be my problem.
<chiluk> it's not showing the folders at all though.
<mrand> permission problem maybe?
<mrand> Mine certainly doesn't have trouble displaying directory names
<Alfafa> tgm4883: ok it seems the startup disk creator will work. The resulting files on the usb is not the same as on the iso
<Alfafa> tgm4883: I will try to go that route :-) Thanks for the help
<tgm4883> Alfafa, yw
<KipIngram> Hi.  I just installed Mythbuntu 10.04 beta 2.  I put some videos in the /var/lib/mythtv/videos directory, but I can't figure out how to "refresh them into" Mythbuntu.  I used to do this from settings, but it seems to have moved.
<mrand> KipIngram: I believe it is the "Menu" button / (M key) which provides an option to scan for changes from within Mythvideo
<KipIngram> Yes - that worked.  Thank you!
<qwebirc10940> hmm
<superm1> tgm4883, oh well i missed him
<superm1> it works by only copying an ISO to the disk and installing a bootloader
<superm1> nothing else any fancier than that
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-04-20
<tgm4883> superm1, yea he used the usb creator and it works now
<qwebirc86789> hey. why is scanning for channels not working for me ?
<qwebirc86789> getting this error, when running this command /usr/bin/mythbackend
<qwebirc86789> 2010-04-20 15:39:21.203 mythbackend version: branches/release-0-22-fixes [22594] www.mythtv.org 2010-04-20 15:39:21.204 Using runtime prefix = /usr 2010-04-20 15:39:21.204 Using configuration directory = /home/brendan/.mythtv 2010-04-20 15:39:21.205 Empty LocalHostName. 2010-04-20 15:39:21.206 Using localhost value of Media-Center 2010-04-20 15:39:21.221 New DB connection, total: 1 2010-04-20 15:39:21.230 Connected to 
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] MythTV, Open Source DVR
<qwebirc44593> Unable to scan for channels, saying scanning newzealand 1 no lock. how do i fix this ?
<chiluk> I just wanted to say thanks to everyone for the help yesterday.
<chiluk> I had the issue where I couldn't list folders in MythVideo
<chiluk> the one folder I had there had incorrect permissions.
<chiluk> so props to mrand for guessing the correct answer
<mrand> chiluk: glad you got it fixed!
<chiluk> thanks man, I felt really stupid after seeing the issue.  I'm so used to a myth setting being screwed up that I didn't even think it could be something else.
<dewman> So has anyone here modded a xbox dvd playback kit?
<tgm4883> dewman, why?
<chiluk> I have not, but I have a friend running xbmc on a rack of xboxs
<dewman> tgm4883, I was just wondering if it works pretty good. I have the IR taken apart and I am getting ready to solder in the usb to it.
<dewman> to clarify this is for the older xbox remote. Not modding a actual xbox.
<dewman> this is what I am working on. http://nikosapi.org/wiki/index.php/Xbox_DVD_Playback_Kit_Pinout
<Zinn> [nikosapi.org] Xbox DVD Playback Kit Pinout - nikosapi.org
<ivan747> Hello
<ivan747> I have an analog 5.1 system plugged to my Mythbuntu based fontend/backend and a netbook wich i want to use as frontend, but i want to use my 5.1 system, witch cannot be plugged to my netbook. I was thinking on some way to stream the decoded audio back to the backend, or beeing decoded by the backend itself, controlled by the frontend.
<ivan747> I feel like im talking with a bunch of backends :D
<chiluk> try pulseaudio ivan
<chiluk> that's what it's designed to do
<chiluk> but you might need to set a preset delay to the audio
<chiluk> basically you're going to stream the video to the frontend
<chiluk> and then it will stream the audio to the backend pulse-audio server
<chiluk> or you could just try using a digitial coax.. which is what I do.
<ivan747> chiluk: i had to log out and log in because i wasnt a mythtv group user. Could you repeat that please?
<chiluk> chiluk> try pulseaudio ivan
<chiluk> <chiluk> that's what it's designed to do
<chiluk> <chiluk> but you might need to set a preset delay to the audio
<chiluk> <chiluk> basically you're going to stream the video to the frontend
<chiluk> <chiluk> and then it will stream the audio to the backend pulse-audio server
<chiluk> * ivan747 (~ivan747@123sosua109.codetel.net.do) has joined #ubuntu-mythtv
<chiluk> <chiluk> or you could just try using a digitial coax.. which is what I do.
<chiluk> woops I missed your quit notice.
<ivan747> Thanks
<chiluk> np
<ivan747> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/00/Pulseaudio-diagram.svg I love this kind of diagrams.
<Zinn> [upload.wikimedia.org]
<ivan747> Will this work with 6 channels?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-04-21
<dodddummy> can mythbuntu be configured to turn the pc on and off using the remote?
<beatbreaker> hi - will the new mythbuntu 10.04 beta work with a mythbackend on myth version 0.22 ??
<dewman> beatbreaker, No I dont think it will. I am pretty sure that 10.04 has .23 in it.
<dewman> is there any documents for setting up a secondary backend? I would like to just use this server for encoding while still using the storage on another box.
<tgm4883> dewman, is it not in the installation doc?
<tgm4883> http://mythbuntu.org/wiki
<dewman> looks like it just might be for the primary backend.
<dewman> But I will look some more.
<dewman> tgm4883, I dont see it....I know that the setup is in the MCC, but isnt there more to it then just installing the MCC on the secondary server?
<tgm4883> dewman, I would have to check. There isn't a whole lot of it that is different than a primary backend. You just need to point it to the primary
<dewman> tgm4883, I would assume that I would need nfs shares.
<tgm4883> dewman, for what?
<dewman> so the secondary could write the transcoded files to the primary backend once the encoding is done?
<dewman> tgm4883, Or maybe I am missing the whole design here.
<tgm4883> Hmm
<tgm4883> I don't do transcoding, so I'm not sure
<tgm4883> I think NFS would screw it up
<dewman> ok...I wont mess with nfs at the moment.
<tgm4883> dewman, I want to say that the transfer of the file would happen all via the myth protocol, but I honestly am not sure on that
<dewman> that would make sense....
<dewman> tgm4883, ok...crossing my fingers....secondary is coming up...
<dewman> tgm4883, it seems to be working so far. =)
<ivan747> Hello, i just want to ask a quick question: how do I set MythMusic to sort the music by artist and not by composer. Example: Show The Beatles instead of Lennon/McCartney.
<ivan747> Hello?
<mrand> ivan747: unsure.  perhaps in the mythtv setup?
<ivan747> Yes
<ivan747> I have tried there, but nothing appears
<ivan747> I was thinking on massively retagging those songs so the artist could be the composer.
<ivan747> It also works removing the composer, but retagging 650 songs is not easy.
<dewman> +6
<ivan747> ?
<tgm4883> dewman, everything working via the myth protocol?
<Seeker`> I'm getting 2304 errors from xmltv when trying to run mythfilldatabase :(
<tgm4883> Seeker`, thats a lot of errors
<Seeker`> :P
<Seeker`> 1 error with the error code 2304 :P
<Daviey> Seeker`: using lucid, and radio times?
<Seeker`> Daviey: Karmic and RT
<Seeker`> seem to have fixed it by taking community channel out of the config filer
<Seeker`> *file
<Seeker`> running out of hard drive space :( need to work out a nice way of adding more storage
<tgm4883> Seeker`, open case, add hard drive?
<tgm4883> add to storage group
<Seeker`> tgm4883: I mean software-wise
<tgm4883> Seeker`, add to storage group?
<Seeker`> isn't there an issue doing stuff using storage groups in the latest version if you have vob files?
<Seeker`> I've not been keeping up to date with developments
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> !iso
<Zinn> Storage Groups are a streaming method of transmitting material to a frontend, meaning they don't provide block-level access to the file in question. An ISO is a disk image, and requires block-level access. Upstream has a plan to simulate a block device across the network using NBD for 0.24. Until then you can use the following workaround: http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/7
<tgm4883> I don't know if that has issues with VOB as well
<tgm4883> Seeker`, and that only applies to mythvideo, not recordings
<Seeker`> I've got videos and recordings on the same partition
<Seeker`> been ages since I've looked at this stuff, will have to remind myself ho I've got it set up
<tgm4883> Seeker`, are you trying to add recording space or video space?
<Seeker`> both
<tgm4883> how large is the drive in there?
<tgm4883> how large is the drive you are going to add?
<Seeker`> I have a 1TB drive mounted at /media/multim
<Seeker`> which has subdirectorys recordings and videos
<Seeker`> and 2nd 1TB drive mounted at /media/multim/recordings2
<Seeker`> mythvideo is confiured to look at /media/multim/videos
<Seeker`> recordings are balanced over /media/multim/recordings and /media/multim/recordings2
<tgm4883> Seeker`, add in the new drive at /media/multim/drive3/videos and /media/multim/drive3/recordings
<tgm4883> add the recordings directory into a recordings storage group
<tgm4883> add in the videos like this
<tgm4883>  /media/multim/videos:/media/multim/drive3/videos
<tgm4883> !mythvideo
<Zinn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythVideo
<Seeker`> I'll give that a go
<Seeker`> seen some 2TB drives cheap on ebuyer
<Seeker`> tgm4883: if you have directories set up as /dir/1:/dir/2, does mythtv care which of the two the the files are in?
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> it is how to do multiple directories in mythvideo
<Seeker`> what about for recordings?
<tgm4883> recordings, use storage groups
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-04-22
<dewman> tgm4883, It appears it is. I had a 2 encodings give a exit status 242 but that was with 3 other jobs running..
<dewman> actually the commercial flagging worked ok, it was 2 transcoding jobs. So it could be something on that second machine, I haven't checked the logs yet.
<dewman> tgm4883, duh....I didnt install the codecs....
 * dewman slaps self
<tgm4883> heh
<dewman> tgm4883, I lied..... No encoding... =(
<dewman> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/jNPDbp8T
<bkupbk> hey guys, is there a fix for bug 459893 without using the webserver as exclusive?
<Zinn> Bug 459893 in mythbuntu "mythweb error "Failed opening required 'modules/_shared/tmpl/tmpl/header.php'"" [Undecided, Confirmed] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/459893
<mrand> bkupbk: the comment in that bug by Tim seems to imply if you reconfigure one more time, you can open it back up so it isn't exclusively for mythweb.  If that isn't the case, please comment on that bug.
<bkupbk> mrand, it doesn't, and since it didn't, I'm not sure if that is my problem.
<bkupbk> http://www.pastebin.org/166600
<bkupbk> looks like tmpl is listed twice?  other than that, the error is the same.  Not sure where to go from here
<bkupbk> it was a different bug, mysqld.sock was pointing to a incorrect location in /etc/php5/apache/php.ini
<mrand> bkupbk: sorry, I'm in and out.  If you can open any other tickets on other bugs, it'd be much appreciated.
<ripperda> I'm having some trouble with video playback. I seem to have gotten things into a mixed up state (or forgotten the proper way to do things)
<ripperda> I have a backend + 2 frontends (1 frontend on the same system as the backend) + NAS
<ripperda> tv/recordings are done via storage groups, but I'm trying to do videos via nfs from the NAS
<ripperda> I delete all related storage group info from the backend and setup the nfs mounts via the frontend config (under media settings/video settings)
<ripperda> I then "scan for changes" in mythvideo. all of the videos appear to show up, but no metadata
<ripperda> when I then try to play a video back, it won't play and mythtv tries to play a dvd
<tgm4883> ripperda, logs?
<ripperda> checking right now
<ripperda> let me try again right now to get fresh logs
<ripperda> ok, would you like me to post abbreviated (remove duplicate output) here?
<ripperda> it's not too terrible much, so I'll give it go.
<ripperda> the backend repeats this quite a bit, looks like it's trying to pull up metadata:
<ripperda> 2010-04-21 21:31:41.102 adding: htpc00 as a client (events: 0)
<ripperda> 2010-04-21 21:31:41.104 MainServer::HandleAnnounce FileTransfer
<ripperda> 2010-04-21 21:31:41.108 adding: htpc00 as a remote file transfer
<ripperda> 2010-04-21 21:31:41.118 ERROR: LocalFilePath unable to find local path for '0118571_coverart.jpg'.
<ripperda> 2010-04-21 21:31:41.119 RingBuffer::RingBuffer(): Failed to open remote file ()
<ripperda> the frontend does this (includes a rescan of the directory):
<ripperda> 2010-04-21 21:31:30.562 buildFileList directory = /hosts/readynas/Mythtv/videos
<ripperda> 2010-04-21 21:31:30.562 MythVideo::ScanVideoDirectory Scanning (/hosts/readynas/Mythtv/videos)
<ripperda> 2010-04-21 21:31:30.849 Error loading image from file: myth://Videos@192.168.1.11:6543/0268126_coverart.jpg - QImage->width()=0
<ripperda> 2010-04-21 21:31:30.854 Error loading image from file: myth://Videos@192.168.1.11:6543/0118571_coverart.jpg - QImage->width()=0
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<ripperda> ok, sorry guys
<ripperda> doing that now
<ripperda> here you do: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/ZnYkjJNQ
<ripperda> sorry about that stupidity
<tgm4883> thats odd
<tgm4883> as it is trying to use launch a dvd
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> what version are you running?
<ripperda> I have tried using "storage groups" for videos, perhaps the database has stale info?
<ripperda> this is .22
<ripperda> 0.22.0+fixes22594-0ubuntu1
<tgm4883> Is it doing that for all videos?
<ripperda> yes
<ripperda> tv/recordings use storage groups and work just fine
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> Try to remove the other storage groups (except for recordings)
<tgm4883> it does appear to be using storage groups for videos
<ripperda> ok, trying right now
<tgm4883> err
<tgm4883> not videos, I mean fanart
<ripperda> understood
<ripperda> the only storage groups I currently have are default, livetv and db backups
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> those should be fine
<tgm4883> ripperda, what happens if you move one of the videos out of the dir, rescan, mover it back in and rescan again?
<tgm4883> then try playing that video
<ripperda> will try that in just a second. double-checking my "backend server" settings in both the back & front ends
<ripperda> ok, I now definitely notice that some videos will play and some won't. I'll try moving one of the ones that won't play
<tgm4883> ripperda, ok
<tgm4883> see if there is a difference between the ones that do and dont work
<tgm4883> ie, avi vs iso
<ripperda> I don't see a difference in file type, but moving the video, rescanning, then putting it back and rescanning allows me to play it
<tgm4883> strange
<ripperda> I suspect there's stale data in the db. I'll move all videos, rescan to flush the db, then move them back and rescan to put them back in
<tgm4883> I suspect that as well
<ripperda> bingo, that works
<ripperda> I've been playing around with how to store my videos, so I probably got things confused somewhere along the one
<ripperda> ~/one/way/
<mungewell> Hi, just installed 10.4beta.... can't find the video manager for scaning my video/media files. Where is it or how do I do that? Media listing is currently empty.
<tgm4883> mungewell, video manager is gone. You can do it directly inmythvdei now
<tgm4883> mythvideo*
<ripperda> mungewell, try pressing m in mythtvideo, then select "scan for changes"
<ripperda> tgm4883, thanks for the help
<mungewell> tgm4883:  yep.... that did it. Thanks.
<tgm4883> yw
<mungewell> that's bizare... it skipped the porn directory. which is only r/w by my user...... other are group/any r/w.
<ripperda> is the process running as you or mythtv?
<mungewell> I'm logged in as me (not mythtv), hang on I'll check.
<mungewell> frontend is running as me, backend is running as mythtv
<tgm4883> mungewell, it would need to be readable my the mythtv group
<mungewell> easy enough to fix... thanks.
<mungewell> normality has been restored ;-)
<com_h1> Hi Everyone,  I've got an issue with trying to archive a recorded DVBt program. The recorded program is about 7+GB and I've asked Mytharchive to make a DVD copy with SP profile, Myth thinks it is all good, and finished, but when I look at the disk it has only recorded about 1.4GB of program, only about 23 mins of the 1hr 50min program, any ideas?
<qwebirc44292> Hi guys
<qwebirc44292> I would like to know if it's mandatory to have a tv card to be able to watch tv with mythbuntu through our computer??
<qwebirc44292> thanks in advance!
<qwebirc44292> for your advices
<tgm4883> qwebirc44292, usually.
<tgm4883> qwebirc44292, you can watch some web content, but it isn't exactly seemless
<qwebirc44292> ok
<qwebirc44292> thank you :)
<dewman> hey tgm4883, did you happen to see that log I dumped yesterday?
<tgm4883> dewman, nope
<dewman> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/jNPDbp8T
<dewman> somewhere in there I think I saw that mythtranscode is unable to transcode remote files
<tgm4883> dewman, hmm, yea Mythtranscode is currently unable to transcode remote files.
<tgm4883> dewman, check in #mythtv-users and see what the recommended way to do that is
<dewman> tgm4883, ok... will do
<dewman> tgm4883, so the answer is.....In order to do transcoding on a slave backend, the file system needs to be mounted on the slave backend...
<tgm4883> dewman, so NFS then?
<dewman> its not needed for commercial flagging...which explains why the commflagging worked on 3 shows but the encoding didnt..
<tgm4883> dewman, any plans to add storagegroup/myth protocol to mythtranscode in the future?
<dewman> I am guessing NFS. That would be the simplest route.
<dewman> tgm4883, not sure on that second question. I am far from being DEV status... =)
 * tgm4883 wonders how often mythtranscode is used
<dewman> you could always ask the guys in mythtv-users...hehehe
<dewman> tgm4883, I was being sarcastic...LOL
<tgm4883> nah, lets just drop it from the distribution
<dewman> true...
<dewman> You know...I havent spent much time with transcoding, but with my 4 way xeon...I imagine I will be playing with it for a little bit.
<tgm4883> dewman, what you need to be able to do, is send handbrake jobs to that machine
<dewman> tgm4883, you know...I never thought of that..
<dewman> that is a very good idea..
<tgm4883> Yea I don't use mythfrontend to rip my dvd's, I do it on my desktop then convert to mkv with handbrake
<tgm4883> would be nice to be able to send jobs to that machine though
<dewman> my electric company loves it when I turn this beast on...(dl580)
<tgm4883> I don't think handbrake has that functionality though
<dewman> yeah, manual intervention.... would be a long drawn out script to rip the dvd, send to powersuck (the name of my machine) have handbrake encode then send it back...
<ubuntujenkins> hello I have just seen the rc blog on planet.ubuntu.com but none of the downloads for the rc are working. Thought i should give you a heads up
<Zinn> [planet.ubuntu.com] Planet Ubuntu
<mrand> ubuntulog: Thanks.  Might be a few hours early.  But if not, I'm sure tgm4883 will take care of it.
<tgm4883> mrand, yea it's a bit early, I know some of the mirrors are working
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-04-23
<Ratok> hello i got a weird problem, MythTV-Setup states when i try to close it "Error: Failed to set channel to Bitte Send"
<Ratok> after closing it, i get the following error in the log when trying to open livetv (which closes instantly) TVRec(1) Error: Failed to set channel to "Bitte Send". Reverting to kState_None
<Ratok> hello again, i got a question concerning dvb-C and mythtv
<tgm4883> !ask | Ratok
<Zinn> Ratok: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<brif8> how does one get the 0.23 version of  mythtv?
<tgm4883> brif8, what version of mythbuntu are you using?
<brif8> running Ubuntu 9.10
<Daviey> brif8: Lucid comes out soon.. if you wanted to test it - that would be great!
<brif8> sure
<brif8> what do I set sources.list to
<brif8> or how do update to lucid, I'm mainly trying to get mythtv to work have been battling for three weeks solid and no real success little bits here and there but not much
<brif8> okay upgrading to 10.04
<mrand> brif8: in general, 0.23 contains quite a few bug fixes, but until you try it, we won't know if it addresses your specific problem.
<brif8> mrand: I'm trying to get US analog cable scanning working as was told in mythtv-users that 0.22 (my current version) does not support it but that 0.23 does.  I tried to get this all working initially with a HVR-1800 and had no joy at all. Best I could do was get tvtime picture and NO audio. So I bought a HVR-950Q tvtime works great and has audio, but I want to record, I can get the few digital channels but not the ones I want to watch
<brif8> which are all on the analog cable anyway.   so hopefully it will work for me.......
<Ratok_Michael> I get the error message after TV Setup "TV Card 1 will start with channel "Please Choose ..." Continue or solve problem", but I dont know where to set the default channel
<mrand> Ratok_Michael: I believe there may be a way to set "starting channel" in the MythTV setup program under source->input connection
<mrand> brif8: if there aren't that many channels, you might be able to enter the info manually rather than scanning.  Another alternative is to install 9.04 with 0.21, do the scan there, and then upgrade.  But please do try 10.04
<brif8> mrand: I'll keep that in mind, right now I'm in the process of upgrading to 10.04 thanks
<dewman> o the heck with it. I will upgrade to....Why not.... =)
<dewman> and to make matters even more intresting I will even upgrade with ssh -x
<brif8> first impressions 10.04 color scheme is cool finished the upgrade to 10.04. Running Scanning on Myth 0.23 and It's not getting any channels :(
<dorgan1> what mythbuntu user has the cron jobs like mythfilldatabase?
<tgm4883> dorgan1, AFAIK, mythfilldatabase isn't a cron job
<tgm4883> it's run by the backend
<tgm4883> why?
<dorgan1> why not it should be otherwise the program listings dont get updated
<dorgan1> ok the backend is not running it
<dorgan1> how do i fix that
<tgm4883> dorgan1, in the frontend there is a setting to activate it
<dorgan1> ahh
<dorgan1> excellent
<tgm4883> I don't have a frontend in front of me, but I think it's in general setup
<dorgan1> i will take a look tonight when I get home...can I run mythfront end via xforwarding?
<tgm4883> dorgan1, do you have a frontend on another machine?
<dorgan1> yeah its a front/back end box.....but at home...i only have ssh access to it right now...and figured if i can run frontend via ssh forwarding then i would update the setting
<tgm4883> yea you should be able to do that
<tgm4883> it would be pretty slow though
<dorgan1> hmmm doesnt seem to want to display i just get debugging
<dorgan1> hmmm yeah running really slow just showing the background image right now and no buttons
<tgm4883> yea still loading then
<dorgan1> hmm can i adjust that setting via mythweb?
<tgm4883> well it is just a db setting, but it's more than just "enable"
<tgm4883> dorgan1, if you need to run it now for some reason, you can run it from the command line with some options  http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Mythfilldatabase
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Mythfilldatabase - MythTV
<dorgan1> yeah i know how to run it from the command line
<dorgan1> i found it in settings and enabled it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-04-24
<dewman> has anyone had any problems with 10.04 and grub with the new mythbuntu rc?
<dewman> the new 10.04 seems a little sluggish.....
<dewman> mythbuntu 10.04 that is.
<mrand> dewman: Compared to what?   You might try a different theme.  I think the expectation is that 0.23 is more responsive than 0.22.
<dewman> mrand, just overall response seems a little sluggish...I am using the stock blue theme...
<dewman> mrand, I was running .23 on 9.10 10.04 just seems to take longer to boot and really takes a lot longer to open to the main menu of myth
<dewman> that was a upgrade and not a fresh install. I suppose I could export my db and try a reload and see if that is any better.
<mrand> dewman: in theory, upgrade vs. fresh shouldn't matter.
<dewman> hmmm...
<spydmobile_> I have a mythbuntu 9.10  backend/frontend and several other frontend clients. I am now ready to replace my agining backend. is it as simple as installing another backend, letting it adopt the jobs and shutting down the old one?, they all save recordingsa to a NAS.
<tgm4883> spydmobile_AFK, I'd probably just backup the database, install the new machine and then restore the database on there (of course you will need to mount the storage in the same location)  Check out http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Database_Backup_and_Restore as it has some really good info you will need
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Database Backup and Restore - MythTV
<spydmobile_AFK> tgm4883: ty!
<spydmobile_AFK> Zinn: Thanks!
<Zinn> Hi spydmobile_AFK, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<spydmobile_AFK> lol - Im trying to chat with a bot lol
<spyd_installing> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<spyd_installing> does anyone know what mythbuntu sets the root user password to in mysql when it installs it?
<spyd_installing> for anyone else who wants to know this, mythbuntu sets the root mysql password to the same as the new mythbuntu user password....
<SirColin> Hi Everyone
<SirColin> i have this error with mythbuntu  /usr/lib/libconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256
<SirColin> is anyone able to help me remove some x86 libs from a 64 bit system
<mrand> SirColin: Google turns this up:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1061084   You might check your /tmp permissions
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] [gnome] /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with error status 256 - Ubuntu Forums
<SirColin> hmm that might make sense thank i will have a look
<SirColin> should /tmp be chmod 777 ?
<mrand> I believe the 1777 quoted in the forum is probably correct
<SirColin> ok well chmod 777 worked i will now change it to 1777
<mrand> SirColin: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sticky_bit
<SirColin> yes thanks i do need to read that
<SirColin> thanks for your help mrand your have save my bacon
<mrand> You're welcome!
<SirColin> i spent all night last night getting alsa to play nice with my 5.1 audio and hadn't wrote up my notes yet so you have saved my a lot of time thanks.
<mrand> cool
<NLAKSHMI> Hi, I am running mythtv on ubuntu
<NLAKSHMI> I was wondering if anyone has tried to capture
<NLAKSHMI> sliverlight (moonlight on linux) streams
<NLAKSHMI> and store them as avi/mpg/mp4 on mythtv
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-04-25
<spydmobile> just setup the nightly builds repo and upped my 9.10 to .23 however the themes were not upgraded and it is crashing, any suggestions for a fix?
<spydmobile> The following packages have been kept back:   libmyth-0.22-0 libmyth-perl mytharchive mythgallery mythmusic mythnews mythtv-backend mythtv-common mythtv-frontend mythtv-themes mythtv-transcode-utils   mythvideo mythweather nvidia-glx-185
<spydmobile> required a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade not sure why
<wsuetholz> Hello, I'm running into a problem with my diskless client setup under Mythbuntu 9.10, which seems to be basically using ltsp for the diskless portion.  I have two basically working, except for the delay that happens after udhcp regets it's IP information.  From the warnings it seems to be having troubles mounting files..   But I'm trying to add a new one, That one never makes it past the spot that the others delay on..  I did see
<wsuetholz> I've tried mythtv-users, where I was politely told to go to my Distro's IRC channel..  And, I've tried ltsp where I didn't get a response.
<beastlykings> Hi, I'm running mythbuntu 9.10 and I'm having a hard time finding the settings menu.  Before, in some previous release, if you went into settings in the gui you could exit the the frontend and it would bring up a window with all kinds of options including opening a terminal and things like that
<beastlykings> where is it in 9.10?
<beastlykings> nevermind, while I didn't find that particular menu, I found the submenu with the options I was looking for
<beastlykings> the control center is what I was looking for
<Rossi25> hi, anybody know, why dvd can't play ? and how to play protected dvd?
<mazda01> hey guys, what is the easiest way to export my recordings to avi to shrink them down. can I do it from  a remote frontend?
<mazda01> backend doesn't need to keep info about files I export. xbmc is my video/tv show media center frontend.
<mrand> mazda01: avi doesn't necessarily shrink files down... it is a container, not a codec.  Mythtranscode or mythexport are two ways do this, I think.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=668551&page=2 talks about .avi from mythexport (using ffmpeg).
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] MythExport: Export your MythTV recordings to your iPod or PSP - Page 2 - Ubuntu Forums
<mazda01> mrand, can I do mythexport from a remote frontend?
<markl_> ok weird, i loaded the latest packages and now i am getting this: AudioOutput Warning: Mixer attach error -2: No such file or directory
<markl_> and a flac error: AV decoder. Error: -2
<markl_> ok i know what that one is, skip that
<mrand> mazda01: sorry, I don't know.  I believe mythtrancode will though.
<mazda01> can i use a different computer than the master backend to use mythexport?
<mrand> mazda01: I don't know.  I haven't used  it, and its developer isn't around right now.
<dewman> mrand, do you happen to know of any gotchas when moving database files to another drive for mythbuntu?
<dewman> mrand, Actually i found it..... http://blog.taragana.com/index.php/archive/how-to-move-the-mysql-data-directory-in-ubuntu/
<Zinn> [blog.taragana.com] How to Move the MySQL data directory in Ubuntu
<symptom> is mythbuntu's hardware compatibility list the same as mythtv?
<mrand> symptom: in theory, yes.  The only catch is that each newer version of Ubuntu has a newer version of the kernel, and on occasion, compatibility with a few pieces of hardware and/or firmware breaks.
<symptom> is that something that the mythbuntu community works on, or would it be more reliable to install ubuntu and mythtv on top of it.  I suppose the obvious advantage is that you dont have to compile the myth source on your own.
<Ratok_Michael> hello everyone, i am new to hdtv and the channels sending hd ready or normal quality work fine, but the newer ones (full HD) produce jitter though system has low cpu usage (Intel 4500XHD, Celeron E3400, KNC ONE Tuner Card DVB-C)
<mrand> symptom: either way should work about the same... mythbuntu uses ubuntu as a base and simply customizes a few things (desktop theme, among others).
<symptom> ah ok
<mrand> Ratok_Michael: I'm not sure what to say.  I haven't been keeping up on Intel video or decode lately (even though I bought a G35 when it was new with the intent that it might someday support hardware decode).
<Ratok_Michael> so you think its a problem of hardware decoding?
<mrand> Ratok_Michael, here's my ideas:
<mrand> Try to play back something using a program other than myth... vlc or mplayer or whatever.  If that fails then it may not be a problem with myth... either a problem with the capture, or with the 4500XHD playback (btw, I'm not aware that 4500XHD hardware decoding is used, and/or if it is used, if it works).
<mrand> If it does play in the other program, then, capture a frontend log, preferably with extra verbose level for playback "-v playback" I think.
<Ratok_Michael> ok im not quite into other good programs, hence how to use my video card with it
<Ratok_Michael> maybe i try kaffeine
<Ratok_Michael> ok kaffeine works fine
<Ratok_Michael> how can i take this frontend log?
<Ratok_Michael> oh this is interesting, kaffeine produces audio lags - video fine, but mythtv produces video lags and fine audio
<SirColin> does anyone know of a HALF decent guide for setting up a sound blaster live pci card
<st8ofmi9d> I'll be upgrading to Mythbuntu 10.04 once it becomes available. Will 10.04 have netboot/diskless frontends as part of the setup options (as I beleive it was in version prior to 9.10) or will I need to install it after the fact?
<qwebirc93026> hello ! i have a question about diseqc! i have a skystar pci rev 2.8, kernel 2.6.32.3 . i try to scan my lnbs via scan , but i can only reach the first lnb,
<qwebirc56199> New to this, and everything installed correctly according to the promts. When I try to watch live tv its no good. I have a pinnacle HDTV USB tuner and trying to watch OTA, am I just SOL?
<tgm4883> st8ofmi9d, there won't be setup for diskless provided from MCC
<st8ofmi9d> tgm4883: Thanks. I'll just have to play with setting it up myself. I'm trying it with Mythbuntu 9.04 and I get as far as the Ubuntu Logo splash screen adn it just seems to hang there. Or so it has been there for 15-mins now.
<ripperda> hello, I have a system that I originally installed as a frontend + backend, but want to convert to just backend
<ripperda> I can go through and purge various X/frontend related packages, but I was hoping to just boot to "runlevel 3" without X running before I did something that drastic
<ripperda> unfortunately, I'm not up to date on the current ubuntu runlevel packaging, is there an easy way to not start X on boot?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-04-18
<Muzer> my DPI is wrong, and I have no clue how I would fix it because there's no Xorg.conf in *Buntu...
<Muzer> I'll ask in #ubuntu, as it's not particularly myth-specific
<Muzer> hmm, it doesn't quite seem to have mapped all the buttons on my remote... (missing are the interactive buttons and channel up/down is mapped to up/down rather than whatever it should be). What's the best way to remap remote keys in Mythbuntu?
<sabhain> does dpms work with most LCD tv's???
<Muzer> what version of Myth does 10.10 have?
<mrand> Muzer: a fixes snapshot from 0.23
<mrand> 0.24 wasn't released by then
<mrand> 0.24 is available via PPA and contains many more fixes and updates.
<mrand> Muzer: http://www.mythbuntu.org/10.10/release
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] Mythbuntu 10.10 is here! | Mythbuntu
<Muzer> thanks :)
<tgm4883> !repos
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu team provides updates for MythTV and Mythbuntu package using the Mythbuntu Repos http://mythbuntu.org/repos
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-04-19
<Muzer> where can I put an xrandr command so that it'll get run on every boot? Neither of the places specified on the ubuntu wiki seem to work (.~/xprofile, /etc/gdm/Init/Default
<Muzer> )
<Muzer> *~/.xprofile
<mycoDA> tgm4883 or mrand or one of the other packagers - you around?
<mycoDA> au_bom weather grabber didnt update on upgrade to 0.24
<mycoDA> was still on 1.8 from end of 2008
<mycoDA> http://web.aanet.com.au/~auric/?q=node/16
<Zinn> [web.aanet.com.au] MythWeather scripts for Australia using Bureau of Meteorology | Auric's MythTV blog
<qwebirc25800> Hello, am an avid user and love testing the new versions so am just wondering when the Beta will be posted
<mycoDA> beta?
<qwebirc25800> Ya of 11.04
<mycoDA> thought u meant the trunk version of myth https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.25
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] 0.25 : “Mythbuntu Developers” team
<qwebirc25800> No..... Ubuntu pushed out the 11.04 Beta one a couple weeks back... just wondering when the Mythbuntu Beta will be out
<mycoDA> dunno if they r still doin isos for non lts releases, know there was discussion o goin that way
<qwebirc25800> Oh ok guess I will just wait then..... thanks
<Kr0nZ> hi guys i seem to be having a problem with lirc, a couple of days ago when i came home the light on my IR receiver was on (it normally just flashes when receiving a signal or for a couple minutes after plugging it in) and it wouldn't respond to any input from the remote
<Kr0nZ> to get my remote to sespond to signals i had to unlug it, restart lircd and plug it back in
<Kr0nZ> but after doing that and running irw, irw reports it as being a vista_mce instead of mceusb, it was working fine as mceusb, but know half the buttons dont work
<Kr0nZ> is there anyway i can force lircd to recognize it as mceusb again?
<Kr0nZ> this is a line from irw they why it is now (broken): 000000037ff06bde 00 Right vista_mce
<Kr0nZ> *the way it is now :P
<Kr0nZ> and this is how is was when it was working properly: 000000037ff07bde 01 Right mceusb
<mycoDA> and is persistently this way?
<mycoDA> have you made any SW changes?
<mycoDA> have you cold booted (poer off at the wall/psu) since?
<Kr0nZ> yeh it always like this now, after a reboot, havnt tried cold booting it yet, and i made no sw changes it was just like this one day when i came home
<Kr0nZ> it worked fine for the past 3 weeks
<Kr0nZ> just tried a cold boot, unplug it for about a minute, booting back up now
<Kr0nZ> hmmm just tried cold booting and while it wont boot
<Kr0nZ> i get msg's like [18.580001] [<ffffffff81057302>] ? default_wake_function+0x12/0x20
<mycoDA> so where are you at at the moment?
<mycoDA> it wouldnt boot?
<Kr0nZ> nope
<Kr0nZ> strange, cause I havnt even installed or changes anything in ages
<Kr0nZ> ill try another cold boot
<mycoDA> mayb got some sort o surge while you were out - try booting in2 recovery mode if it doesnt work
<Kr0nZ> tried cold booting again and same thing happend just spat out jibberish that kinda looked like function calls
<Kr0nZ> does the same thing with a older kernel, ill try recovery now
<Kr0nZ> recovery seems to be booting fine so ar
<Kr0nZ> scratch that
<Kr0nZ> recovery is messed up too
<Kr0nZ> guess ill have to reinstall
<Kr0nZ> do u think it could be when i set up the drive i only made one partition for system files and recordings?
<mycoDA> doubt it - myth normally tries to retain some space
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-04-20
<drzaius12> Is anyone here using Natty/11.04b1?
<pcluser> Greetings. I am trying to get a PCHDTV hd-3000 card running in a lenovo/ibm j115 desktop with integrated 256MB graphics. I get cx88[0]/0: Can't get MMIO memory @ 0x0, subsystem: 7063:3000
<pcluser> [   17.376850] cx8800: probe of 0000:03:06.0 failed with error -22.
<pcluser> I tried an nvidia pci-express card also, and get same error. I turned off any items on motherboard I could, LAN card, USB, etc. Still looks like I can't share the PCI socket with anything. I removed the pci modem before starting.
<pcluser> Thanks, I'll be attending on and off the chat room here.
<pcluser> I also flashed the bios to latest with no change.
<pcluser> conextant cx88.
<Kr0nZ> mythweb listings is showing duplicates for every channel how can i fix it?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-04-21
<Kr0nZ> nvm fixed it, i had 2 video sources setup
<jjkoletar> Hey, I just setup a box to be my dedicated mythbackend, but now when I try to use mythbackend, it can't find any UPnP backends (on the backend machine itself)
<Muzer> right, something very odd is going on with my Mythbuntu installation and I'm determined to get to the bottom of it.
<Muzer> Something is setting $LANG, $LANGUAGE, etc. to invalid values (like en_GB and en_GB:en rather than en_GB.utf8)
<Muzer> I'm not 100% what, but I can hazard a guess that it's mythtv. The only config-looking file in my home directory or /etc that contains those values is .dmrc
<Muzer> I've changed it in there, but it changes back every restart of X
<Muzer> I then tried setting it read-only, but it got given write permissions
<Muzer> I finally set it to immutable (chattr +i), but though the file didn't change, the incorrect values were still getting set
<Muzer> and I still have no real clue what's causing it
<mycoDA> muzer i very much doubt it is myth - it doesnt set locale
<Muzer> mycoDA: when I was on the older version of Myth (the one in the main repo, I forget what it is), it did let me change it in .dmrc without it changing back, but it displayed "en_GB.utf8" in the language options for mythTV instead of the full name, once I had changed it
<Muzer> then when I updated, changing it in .dmrc is no longer effective
<Muzer> that's why I think it's Myth changing it...
<mycoDA> so you changed dozens of things - and think it must be myth? that about right?
<Muzer> I didn't change dozens of things
<Muzer> As I said, I could only find one thing to change (.dmrc)
<Muzer> and the language option in Myth itself
<Muzer> of course, I'm not thinking it MUST be Myth - Myth just seemed like the strongest possibility to me.
<Muzer> It could be anything else.
<Muzer> (On a random note - how would you get things (eg an xrandr command to correct the DPI sent incorrectly by the monitor) to run at startup in Mythbuntu? I tried a few of the normal methods suggested on the Ubuntu wiki, none seemed to work)
<mycoDA> i mean when you updated myth there would have been doaens of things at the same time
<mycoDA> ~/.xsessionrc works for me
<Muzer> ah, thanks
<Muzer> I believe the Ubuntu wiki said ~/.xprofile
<mycoDA> i have nvidia-settings in there, also start my eggdrop there
<Muzer> as a workaround, assuming .xsessionrc gets run after whatever changes the locale (which may not be the case, but I may as well), would it be acceptable as a workaround just to export LANG, LANGUAGE, LC_ALL, etc. to the correct values in that file, too? Or would that not work?
<mycoDA> i would just find the RIGHT way to set it
<Muzer> yeah
<Muzer> that's what I've been searching for ;)
<Muzer> the main irritation is that I can't enter non-ASCII characters into xfce4-terminal...
<mycoDA> which version is this?
<Muzer> 10.10
<Muzer> with Myth 0.24
<mycoDA> am on 10.04 with 0.24fixes myself
<mycoDA> Lucid is an LTS - lot of people sticking with it
<mycoDA> have you checked /etc/default/locale , or is that where you are setting it?
<mycoDA> Muzer
<mycoDA> http://myotragusbalearicus.wordpress.com/2011/01/28/howto-change-the-locale-in-ubuntu/
<Zinn> [myotragusbalearicus.wordpress.com] Howto change the locale in ubuntu « Blog about cooking, technology and something else
<Muzer> mycoDA: /etc/default/locale has the correct locale
<Muzer> LANG="en_GB.UTF-8"
<Muzer> I'll give that a try, though
<mycoDA> what does  /etc/environment say? anything about locale?
<mycoDA> (shouldnt
<Muzer> aha
<mycoDA> ?
<Muzer> for some reason LANG wasn't being set if it was the only one specified in /etc/default/locale :/
<Muzer> I had to specify LC_ALL and LANGUAGE as well
<mycoDA> uhuh
<Muzer> yeah
<mycoDA> should be about the only thing in /etc/default/locale
<Muzer> a bit weird :P
<mycoDA> mycosys@mycomyth:~$ cat /etc/default/locale
<mycoDA> LANG="en_AU.UTF-8"
<mycoDA> mycosys@mycomyth:~$
<Muzer> huh...
<Muzer> well, it appears to work now
<Muzer> :/
<Muzer> .xsessionrc didn't work... is it supposed to be +x?
<Muzer> and/or have #!/bin/bash at the top?
<mycoDA> mycosys@mycomyth:~$ ls .xsession*
<mycoDA> -rw------- 1 mycosys mycosys 6709 2011-04-22 00:21 .xsession-errors
<mycoDA> -rw------- 1 mycosys mycosys 4186 2011-04-15 12:13 .xsession-errors.old
<Muzer> :/
<Muzer> <mycoDA> ~/.xsessionrc works for me
<mycoDA> mycosys@mycomyth:~$ cat .xsessionrc
<mycoDA> #! /bin/bash
<mycoDA> #xsessionrc created by mycosys 26/3/2011
<Muzer> oh, right
<mycoDA> keyboard is set in xfce4
<Muzer> keyboard? Huh?
<mycoDA> you can set keyboard type via gui in xfce4
<Muzer> what's that got to do with anything? :P
<Muzer> hmm, I made .xsessionrc executable and added the shebang line, yet it still doesn't appear to be being executed on boot...
<Muzer> or if it is, something else is overriding the DPI afterwards, for some reason...
<mycoDA> is an aspect of language that may have been affecting you
<mycoDA> have you set up xorg.conf?
<mycoDA> no - tere is an xfce4 thing for dpi
<Muzer> yeah, but it's only one value
<Muzer> whereas the DPI is being set to a non-square value
<Muzer> (128x96 to be precise, when it's supposed to be square)
<mycoDA> odd
<mycoDA> would kinda love to do that actually
<Muzer> what, have a monitor with non-square pixels?
<mycoDA> i already do
<mycoDA> would like the system to know that lol
<mycoDA> 56" rearprojection, not really a monitor
<mycoDA> in /etc/default/console-setup what is your charmap set to?
<Muzer> UTF-8
<Muzer> it appears to be working now, anyway
<Muzer> as I said, I just needed to set LC_ALL and LANGUAGE in /etc/default/locale
<Muzer> for some reason :P
<mycoDA> did u get .xsessionrc happenin?
<mycoDA> odd
<Muzer> no, .xsessionrc is still not being run
<Muzer> I may as well just create an xorg.conf...
<mycoDA> you need one if you plan to underclock your nvidia card lol
<mycoDA> should also be switchin off compositing in there if ur using nv
<mycoDA> gah - not nv - nvidia
<Muzer> unforutunately it's an ATi card in this one
<Muzer> I'm planning on buying a PCI NVIDIA one for VDPAU (it's an old AGP system, and no AGP cards support VDPAU)
<mycoDA> there is a PCI one that does, but is a bad idea
<mycoDA> just for reference, ATI + myth = pain
<Muzer> well, I got this computer for free, and I don't care about using it for anything other than watching video
<Muzer> so as long as it can handle the same video as my desktop's one (which according to the VDPAU feature sets at least, it can), it should be fine
<mycoDA> yeah - but PCI cant
<mycoDA> if VDPAU fails there isnt enough bandwidth to the card to software render and blit it
<Muzer> yeah, I was wondering about that... someone told me that it should work OK, but I wasn't fully convinced...
<Muzer> of course, I wouldn't be watching HD video without VDPAU
<Muzer> as I don't believe the CPU could cope
<Muzer> but I would potentially be watching DVD-quality stuff without it
<mycoDA> have been advised by far those far more qualified than i (inc a software engineer) that it is a bad ideA
<Muzer> hmm...
<mycoDA> given how epically cheap an athlon2 and mobo are....... not worth payin $90 for a PCI 8400 when that will cover a mobo and cpu, $30 more for a gt210
<Muzer> not planning on paying $90 ;)
<mycoDA> 1G RAM if you need it is about $20
<mycoDA> is what they cost, or more
<Muzer> I've potentially found one that won't cost that much...
<mycoDA> the pci ones are stupidly pricey
<Muzer> I just have to hope nobody else finds it :P
<mycoDA> kk - dont think too many would want it
<Muzer> the PCI ones are presumably pricey because people want them for third monitors, or whatever
<mycoDA> good for driving extra screens on a trader machine, not much else
<Muzer> (does that even work?)
<Muzer> yeah
<mycoDA> uhuh
<mycoDA> i tend to buy sli boards instead
<Muzer> when you go fullscreen in mplayer, for example, is all the scaling done by software? Or is the original (decoded) video sent to the GPU which then scales it?
<mycoDA> depends on how you are doing it
<Muzer> the sane way, whatever that may be ;)
<mycoDA> not sure which of the renderers scale in hardware and which do it only in software
<Muzer> I would have assumed things like xv scale in hardware...
<mycoDA> depends then if the card can
<mycoDA> and depends if the codec supports that renderer lol
<mycoDA> and no - i dont really know which do and dont
<Muzer> well
<Muzer> if I can get a card for reasonably cheap, I'll find out if it'll work and report back ;)
<mycoDA> xv supports hardware scaling, so any modern card should
<mycoDA> but srsly - i would strongly recommend a quicker machine
<mycoDA> partly for the sake of the database, esp if you have a lot of channels (we only have 15 FTA, but Pay tv onto that and you would likely have trouble)
<mycoDA> better get to bed - way late lol
<mycoDA> good luck :)
<qwebirc28456> Hey guys, I'm having a problem with MOTD that just starting appearing in the past 3 or 4 days or so.  when I ssh into my box, the motd tells me I have updates available.  However, when I run apt-get, there are none.  Even when there /are/ updates available, and I apply them -- motd still tells me the same:  56 can be updated, 18 security updates.    Any thoughts?
<kees> qwebirc28456: double-check that /etc/motd.tail doesn't accidentally have an old release's motd in it
<kees> qwebirc28456: and you can forcibly re-generate the motd by running this as root:  run-parts --lsbsysinit /etc/update-motd.d > /var/run/motd
<qwebirc28456> hrm, as root I still get a /var/run/motd permission denied?
<mrand> qwebirc28456: you used sudo?  What does this show?   ls -l /var/run/motd
<qwebirc28456> yep.  hang tight.  was running a backup let me let that finish real fast
<qwebirc28456> sudo run-parts --lsbsysinit /etc/update-motd.d > /var/run/motd
<qwebirc28456> -bash: /var/run/motd: Permission denied
<qwebirc28456> ls -l /var/run/motd
<qwebirc28456> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 181 2011-04-21 11:19 /var/run/motd
<qwebirc28456> bizarre...
<superm1> qwebirc28456, you can't use > with sudo
<superm1> you'll need to use something like tee
<superm1> run-parts --lsbsysinit /etc/update-motd.d | sudo tee /var/run/motd
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-04-22
<peter____> Hi, considering buying a usb dvb-T adaptor for my old laptop. are you aware of any compatibility lists for mythbuntu? Dont really dont want to buy any hardware and then find it's not compatible
<Kr0nZ> afaik whatever is compatible with linux works with mythbuntu, checkout http://linuxtv.org/ and see whats supported
<peter____> thanks will do
<mycoDA> peter____: the Sony playTV is gettin a lot of recommendation over here in australia - apparently great lil dual tuner at a great price
<peter____> thx mycoDA looks really nice. Was really after a cheap USB for the laptop. Just oredered the PEAK DVB-T DIGITAL USB STICK from Amazon
<peter____> It's really just a tempoary solution to demo for the wife, what MythTV is capable od. We were looking at getting a Humax HD+ freview dvr for £300 but thinking I can build something better using Mythbuntu and whatever hardware is reasanable priced
<peter____> PEAK USB was only £16 + VAT
<nerdful_things> Hdllo, I have an all in one 10.10 box That got messed up. I connected a mythtv 0.24 to the LAN and I think they mated or something. Now I get wrong "schema" or the like, and I can't get my backend to run setup. Thanks. I'm logging this in case I am not around for an answer..
<nerdful_things> More info; I was testing an independant all in one unit with myth.24, and did not intentionally try to get to the mythbuntu box.
<tgm4883> mythtv 0.24 is compatible with all other mythtv 0.24 machines
<nerdful_things> 10.10 is myth .23 though..
<nerdful_things> or i thought...
<tgm4883> ah sorry, skimmed it
<nerdful_things> I can't get the backend to run, I was going to try the reset databse through mythweb or something.
<tgm4883> if you upgraded the schema, you will need to either restore from a backup or upgrade your machines to 0.24
<nerdful_things> It asks, and will run mythfilldatabase as though it is going to start working, but then just stops with " Current MythTV Schema Version (DBSchemaVer): 1264
<nerdful_things> 2011-04-22 17:15:12.563 Couldn't upgrade database to new schema.
<nerdful_things> can I upgrade 10.10 to .24?
<tgm4883> yes
<tgm4883> !repos
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu team provides updates for MythTV and Mythbuntu package using the Mythbuntu Repos http://mythbuntu.org/repos
<nerdful_things> i only see .23 in synaptic, so where do I get it to go to a .24 repo?
<tgm4883> !repos | nerdful_things
<Zinn> nerdful_things: The Mythbuntu team provides updates for MythTV and Mythbuntu package using the Mythbuntu Repos http://mythbuntu.org/repos
<nerdful_things> ok I'll read up on it, thanks.
<Muzer> this is ridiculous
<Muzer> I've made an xorg.conf and specified the correct DPI in it, yet it's STILL wrong!
<Muzer> something must be setting it after X starts, for some odd reason
<tgm4883> Sf82Tb77^
<tgm4883> lastpass FTW
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-04-23
<nerdful_things> ok i'm back... short of upgrading to mythtv .24 or re-installing entire mythbuntu 10.10, is there anything I can do to fix the existing installation?  I'm referring to schema matching error.
<nerdful_things> Something like get to mysql prompt and reset database somehow?
<nerdful_things> couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3B22AB97AF1CDFA9
<nerdful_things> not sure if that breaks me trying to do .24
<nerdful_things> Hello, I upgraded o .24. Now, I get mo pnp and unable to login when running backend setup. My DB PW, ip address are ok, and did not change during upgrade.
<nerdful_things> NM, thinks working, ick, all my channels gone...
<nerdful_things> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<nerdful_things> hello, i'm troubleshooting my myth .24 upgrade, and get this when trying to update synaptic: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3B22AB97AF1CDFA9
<mycoDA> hey dude
<mycoDA> follow the instructions on adding the ppa
<nerdful_things> I did but that was last night.
<mycoDA> well you didnt do it right
<mycoDA> is totally wrong
<mycoDA> http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick release
<mycoDA> which ppa????
<nerdful_things> FYI, I had a 10.1o .23 system running perfectly for weeks. One fe/be box, other frontends able to connect, etc.  Then I accidently let loose a .24 on another distro on the network, and I think it mated with my mythbuntu and corrupted everything.
<nerdful_things> So I've been working with .24 upgrade, and seems to work with localhost 127.0.0.1, but not my 192.168.2.8 fe/be box, if I can fix that I may be ok.
<Zinn> [127.0.0.1] arctangent.net
<nerdful_things> mysql.txt, in etc, and user seem ok
<nerdful_things> but fe can't login to be unless I use localhost stuff
<nerdful_things> running mythfrontend in term I see empty hostname, but my prompt in term shows my box.
<nerdful_things> mycoDA, to answer your question, .24ppa
<nerdful_things> I may have missed some config file to set my ip and database PW it seems.
<nerdful_things> could someone list the conf files I should check, such as /.mythtv/mysql.txt, etc?
<nerdful_things> I tried the bind-address (used to be skip networking), etc
<nerdful_things> Well, I have a spare hard drive, would be quicker to re-install 10.10 I guess, and dump my recordings in later.
<nerdful_things> I wish mythbuntu didn't dump everything in one partition.
<nerdful_things> I'm used to / and /home partitions where OS can be repaired independently.
<mycoDA> just add the mythbuntu repos
<mycoDA> !repo
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about repo
<mycoDA> !ppa
<Zinn> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<mycoDA> grr
<nerdful_things_> hehe
<mycoDA> http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] Mythbuntu Repositories | Mythbuntu
<nerdful_things_> I think I'm just going to plop in my new 500GB drive.
<mycoDA> install that http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/mythbuntu-repos.deb
<mycoDA> then you will be able to choose 0.24 in mythbuntu control center
<nerdful_things_> ok, i'll give it another shot.
<nerdful_things_> I just finished all my channel listings scans etc...again
<nerdful_things_> grr
<nerdful_things_> mycoDA: i chose .24 in the control center last night...
<mycoDA> so dont scan, download lol
<mycoDA> dunno what you have done then
<mycoDA> only config file is the mysql.txt
<nerdful_things_> No I mean I had everything working on the local box, even my recordings, I just lost the 192.168.2.8 access on the network. The box can't even find itself.
<mycoDA> the rest is done in database
<nerdful_things_> and I can't get /mythweb running.
<nerdful_things_> for obvious reason.
<mycoDA> sounds like mysql is totally and utterly trashed
<mycoDA> so you should restore your backup
<nerdful_things_> mysql.txt and mysql.cfg or something too.
<mycoDA> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Database_Backup_and_Restore
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Database Backup and Restore - MythTV Official Wiki
<nerdful_things_> POO, I was hours away from clonezilling my perfect system when the other distro trashed the thing.
<mycoDA> myth can only run with the same version
<mycoDA> is kinda the point of versioning
<nerdful_things_> I know, that is what happened.
<mycoDA> you could even have told it not to upgrade the database on the other machine, no i dea why you let it
<nerdful_things_> I was playing with .24 on another box on the network, not even wanting to see the mythbuntu box, but I think the .24 thought the .23 box was its BE, and messed it up.
<mycoDA> you had to have told it to upgrade the database
<mycoDA> and there can only be ONE master backend on the network
<nerdful_things_> I might have, but not on porpoise..
<nerdful_things_> So as one last try, can I just use synaptic to uninstall and re-install myth?
<mycoDA> how would mysql have got stuffed outside the database???
<mycoDA> you shouldnt need to - you need to recreate mythconverg
<mycoDA> you should have a backup - myth wont let you upgrade the schema without making one
<nerdful_things_> I'll give it a shot, how do I start, or just point me to a link, don't want to bug you.
<mycoDA> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Database_Backup_and_Restore
<mycoDA> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Database_Backup_and_Restore
<mycoDA> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Database_Backup_and_Restore
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Database Backup and Restore - MythTV Official Wiki
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Database Backup and Restore - MythTV Official Wiki
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Database Backup and Restore - MythTV Official Wiki
<nerdful_things_> The original complaint was wrong schema anyway.
<nerdful_things_> I don't have anything to restore from'
<nerdful_things> well I do, but its from .23 in december
 * nerdful_things reads wiki
<nerdful_things> ooh, the hostname part looks interesting
<nerdful_things> mythconverg_restore.pl --change_hostname --old_hostname="XXXX" --new_hostname="YYYY"
<nerdful_things> I get command not found
<nerdful_things> using sudo
<nerdful_things> probly need mysql prompt...
<nerdful_things> hmnn hosts.allow is an item of interest
<nerdful_things> glad I didn't change that, just found problem...
<nerdful_things> port 6543 was blank in setup. The prompt said "don't change" so I assumed it was blank.
<nerdful_things> Thanks for your time, mycoDA
<mycoDA> ack
<mycoDA> np sorry i wasnt more help
<mycoDA> quitting somking - addled brain
<nerdful_things> Now for sound.. the optical and dolby digital light up on receiver, but no sound, checking controls.'
<nerdful_things> VDPAU and stuff look good for video, I had to use nvidia driver from nvidia site, and the upgrade left that intact.
<nerdful_things> drat, don't remember having sound problems...
<mycoDA> prolly need to enable te optical out
<nerdful_things> optical seems ok
<mycoDA> *digital out
<nerdful_things> receiver sees carrier, dolby dig, etc.
<mycoDA> as in - enable it in myth
<mycoDA> enable it in myth
<mycoDA> in settings-general
<nerdful_things> checking alsa setup again...
<mycoDA> will need to set it to the appropriate output
<mycoDA> gettin anywhere?
<nerdful_things> just connected analog
<nerdful_things> sound ok
<nerdful_things> I'll play with optical later, sure it is ok...
<mycoDA> speaker-test -c 6 -D surround51 -t wav
<mycoDA> will test output
<mycoDA> change surround51 to the appropriate output
<nerdful_things> I tried a laptop, and am getting the schema thing, so going to re-install 10.10 frontend on it then upgrade to .24. I just did a control center backup to a separate partition on the drive.
<mycoDA> aplay -L
<mycoDA> will show device options
<nerdful_things> ok, i'll play with the sound while ur here...
<mycoDA> yeah you need to make sure you have the exact same version on  all
<mycoDA> iec958 would be digital out for me
<nerdful_things> important thing is to have backend recording, need it for WAF, cooking show recording now...
<mycoDA> fair one
<mycoDA> shouldnt need to restart
<nerdful_things> yeah, ac97, iec etc, looks the same as before, will try your above checks... I'm used to alsaconf in other distro.
<mycoDA> yeah, but you need to find the one that is digital
<mycoDA> like i said for me it is iec958
<mycoDA> iec958:CARD=CK804,DEV=0
<nerdful_things> hold on, just need another cuppacoffee, then I'll try
<nerdful_things> yep, had ck804 listed...
<mycoDA> nvidia motherboard eh
<mycoDA> iec958 = spdif
<mycoDA> need to set it to that in myth
<mycoDA> but for now -  speaker-test -c 6 -D iec958 -t wav
<mycoDA> should tell you if digital is working from alsa
<mycoDA> make sure the amp is on digital in of course lol
<mycoDA> if that works then go into myth in settings -> general and on the audio page hit detect, and then on the line unerneath choose iec958:CARD=CK804,DEV=0
<mycoDA> if not well then there is plenty to check lol
<mycoDA> http://alsa.opensrc.org/DigitalOut
<Zinn> [alsa.opensrc.org] DigitalOut - ALSA wiki
<nerdful_things> where do you see "detect?
<nerdful_things> oh, wait...
<nerdful_things> no, not in frontend/setup/audio systems  the usual dolby, dts stuff is there and checked
<mycoDA> the top line of that is a pressbutton
<mycoDA> under that is a line where you enter device name
<mycoDA> change it from alsa:default
<nerdful_things> to:
<nerdful_things> it wants alsa:default
<nerdful_things> oh it just popped up 804...
<mycoDA> you want it to be the one with iec958 in it
<mycoDA> or spdif i spose
<nerdful_things> funny always used the default with optical before...
<mycoDA> odd
<mycoDA> what chipset you have?
<nerdful_things> ac97
<mycoDA> motherboard chipset lol
<mycoDA> ac97 isnt a chipset at all btw
<nerdful_things> checking controls, oh, i haven't tried your above commands
<nerdful_things> nvidia
<mycoDA> speaker-test -c 6 -D iec958 -t wav
<nerdful_things> northbridge etc
<mycoDA> that will test the connection
<nerdful_things> amd
<mycoDA> which one?
<mycoDA> i have an nforce4 sli and an nforce430
<nerdful_things> nforce something
<mycoDA> AMD both of em
<nerdful_things> Old Mythic Dragon box
<nerdful_things> MSI board
<mycoDA> original phenom?
<mycoDA> mine is just athlon 64 x2
<mycoDA> got a frontend with sempron64 3800+ too
<nerdful_things> fergot, circa 2004 3.x a64
<mycoDA> wow, so single core socket 478?
<mycoDA> or 939?
<nerdful_things> Was a Knoppmyt commercial sales product Knoppmyth reference system.
<nerdful_things> 939
<mycoDA> cool
<mycoDA> i started on knoppmyth years back too lol
<mycoDA> seduced by the dark side
<nerdful_things> ick, I very reluctantly just set up a discarded vista box to get netflix etc with fraking DRM crap requirementgs
<mycoDA> did you consider a VM?
<nerdful_things> going too.
<mycoDA> openbox or the like
<mycoDA> jus xp under it?
<nerdful_things> need a solid BE then I'll play around..
<mycoDA> or win7 starter?
<mycoDA> you an aussie?
<nerdful_things> This is a Vista box, but I have w7 upgrade licenses around, but it seems to work ok so far.
<mycoDA> ewwwwwww
<nerdful_things> oops I'm tytping on my dragon, the vista box has MCE in it which vudu, netflix require.
<nerdful_things> no, all my myth stuff is on the amd dragon here
<mycoDA> yeah - w7 is much nicer, what vista should have been, bout 20% faster
<mycoDA> where are you from?
<nerdful_things> I dual boot everything only use w7 when absolutely needed.
<nerdful_things> usa
<mycoDA> why??? ditch vista for 7
<mycoDA> aussie here
<mycoDA> 1am lol
<nerdful_things> My favorite distro is PCLinuxOS, but mythbuntu seems the most polished for mythtv
<nerdful_things> go to bed, easter bunny will not come and take your teeth under pillow.
<mycoDA> i would prolly get lynched, but i really like suse
<mycoDA> gonna set up for fianceee - waitin for her 2 snooz
<nerdful_things> In fact I've been helping get mythtv going on PCLinuxOS as a tester, is how I hosed my LAN
<mycoDA> ahhh
<mycoDA> next time remember one database per network
<mycoDA> shouldnt impair you to make a slave backend
<nerdful_things> I also am playing with Sara, I was about to get her going, with LinuxMCE, but am putting my trust in mythbuntu for the main BE
<nerdful_things> Yeah, I never intended for the PCLinuxOS myth master BE to get away from me
<mycoDA> sara?
<nerdful_things> ok, back to sound, then I notice the video is jerky, even with vdpau enabled.. sigh, everything was just perfect 24 hours ago...
<mycoDA> crap
<mycoDA> what gpu?
<mycoDA> what playback profile?
<nerdful_things> Sara is the "host" that walks you through setting up the LinuxMCE home automation system, which has Mythtv in it also...
<nerdful_things> linuxmce.org.
<Zinn> [linuxmce.org] Welcome to LinuxMCE
<nerdful_things> hehe
<nerdful_things> zinn
<Zinn> Hi nerdful_things, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<mycoDA> lookin forward to all my new stuff comin
<mycoDA> specially the ssds
<nerdful_things> I had to install the driver direct from nvidia, I don't even remember how I did it.
<mycoDA> and the headphones
<mycoDA> and the wireless n
<mycoDA> i hope u didnt use the nvidia download on ubuntu?????
<mycoDA> or at least not on 10.04 or later lol
<nerdful_things> I did and it was only way to get vdau working perfectly
<nerdful_things> speaker-test 1.0.23
<nerdful_things> Playback device is iec958
<nerdful_things> Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 6 channels
<nerdful_things> WAV file(s)
<nerdful_things> Channels count (6) not available for playbacks: Invalid argument
<nerdful_things> Setting of hwparams failed: Invalid argument
<nerdful_things> pcluser@dragon-mythbuntu:~$
<nerdful_things> hmnn
<mycoDA> sorry my fault
<mycoDA> doesnt do dts
<mycoDA> speaker-test -c 2 -D iec958 -t wav
<nerdful_things> it thinks it is testing...
<nerdful_things> no sound or dolby light
<mycoDA> is the reciever on digital?
<mycoDA> shouldnt be a dolby light
<nerdful_things> yes, but i'll worry about sound later, more concerned video is not right.
<mycoDA> if no sound, 1st thing to do is run alsamixer and check it is not muted and is turned op
<mycoDA> check s/pdif isnt muted in there
<mycoDA> well answer the qs i asked before
<nerdful_things> ?
<mycoDA> what gpu? what playback profile
<nerdful_things> its a card that was not likely to work, but the driver fixed it.. geforce 8800gt i think
<mycoDA> u didnt download a driver from nvidia did u? on ubuntu?
<mycoDA> pretty sure ur not sposed to do that anymore
<mycoDA> incompatibility
<nerdful_things> yes, that is what got it working perfectly, I know it was out of repo\
<nerdful_things> I knew that
<mycoDA> ohhh, was the ppa, not from nvidia
<mycoDA> phew
<nerdful_things> wish i had clonezillad then...
<nerdful_things> no it was direct from nvidia
<mycoDA> prolly should find u that ppa
<mycoDA> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/how-to-install-nvidia-25635-display.html
<Zinn> [www.webupd8.org] How To Install nVidia 270.18 / 270.26 Display Drivers In Ubuntu (From A PPA Repository) ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<mycoDA> https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<nerdful_things> looks like i should just re-instll 10.10 or sara
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] Nvidia Vdpau Team PPA : “Nvidia Vdpau Team” team
<nerdful_things> I have a new 500GB drive sitting here
<mycoDA> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates is the ppa
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] X Updates : “Ubuntu-X” team
<mycoDA> that is where u can get more recent nvidia drivers for ubuntu
<nerdful_things> i'm copying the good chat stuff from you anyway.
<nerdful_things> thanks
<mycoDA> there is good stuff??
<nerdful_things> well the stuff i tryed, and will try
<mycoDA> what kind of display? analog?
<nerdful_things> I am waiting on a gf 9900 card anyway to arrive.
<nerdful_things> DLP
<mycoDA> 9900?? no such thing
<nerdful_things> 9800 maybe
<mycoDA> how is it connected
<mycoDA> 9800 and 8800 are the same thing really lol
<nerdful_things> ATM as HDMI
<mycoDA> g92 vs g92a
<mycoDA> hdmi should be east
<mycoDA> *easy
<nerdful_things> was a BFG card
<mycoDA> got sync to opengl enabled in tv options - playback?
<nerdful_things> One in now was just temporary, but the nvidia driver got it running ok with vdpau.
<nerdful_things> tried sync
<mycoDA> http://www.thedigitalmachine.net/alsaequal.html for future ref, pretty cool
<Zinn> [www.thedigitalmachine.net] the digital machine
<mycoDA> try that ppa
<mycoDA> you may want to underclock that gpu btw pretty massively
<mycoDA> i have my 9600GT at half speed
<mycoDA> mycosys@mycomyth:~$ cat ~/.xsessionrc
<mycoDA> #! /bin/bash
<mycoDA> nvidia-settings -a GPUOverclockingState=1 -a [gpu:0]/GPU2DClockFreqs=300,450 -a GPU3DClockFreqs=300,450 -a [gpu:0]/GPUPowerMizerMode=1
<mycoDA> will need to enable coolbits in /etc/X11/xorg.conf too
<mycoDA> ohhh is compositing off in xorg.conf?
<mycoDA> that is a big cause o flicker iirc
<mycoDA> http://pastebin.com/x1CrTK5G is my xorg.conf nerdful_things
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] xorg.conf - Pastebin.com
<mycoDA> Section "Extensions"
<mycoDA>         Option "Composite" "Disable"
<mycoDA> EndSection
<mycoDA> is the critical bit
<nerdful_things> just a sec
<mycoDA> Option         "ConnectToAcpid" "false"
<mycoDA> is another - tells it not to use powermiser so it stays at one clock freq
<mycoDA> changing clock freq can be a cause of flicker
<nerdful_things> http://pastebin.com/pYEAN64g
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] # nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig # nvidia-xco - Pastebin.com
<nerdful_things> OK, I had sound, then lost it, but will get it back.. I also have good video, i set vdpau to slim and it is fine.
<nerdful_things> but I will probably keep getting yelled at during updates for not having a repo approved nvidia driver installed.
<nerdful_things> I think I accidentally had it set to slim without vdpau.
<nerdful_things> But I was working on sound, so wasn't checking...
<nerdful_things_> Ok, thanks mycoDA , I'm going to run it for awhile and clonezilla or ghost or dd it. then I'll play with using the approved nvidia stuff.
<mycoDA> you shouldnt need slim - you have plenty of kick for the best one
<nerdful_things_> well, that seemd to glitch before..
<mycoDA> welcome mate
<mycoDA> odd - you shouldnt have an issue with advanced2x deinterlacing
<nerdful_things_> I need to reflow my 9xxx card then try it later
<mycoDA> make sure you use that composite off setting
<mycoDA> may be the cause of that issue
<nerdful_things_> Hmnn maybe i'll look now...
<mycoDA> also the connect to acpid thing
<mycoDA> prevent it going into powersave - you can downclock it later to a stable clock that saves power
<nerdful_things_> Is that in the normal gui settings or do i have to edit some conf files?
<mycoDA> xorg .conf
<mycoDA> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nerdful_things_> ok
<mycoDA> will need to restart x
<mycoDA> sudo service gdm restart
<nerdful_things_> strange
<mycoDA> ?
<nerdful_things_> my machine just locked up
<nerdful_things_> i'm on the laptop
<mycoDA> strange indeed
<nerdful_things_> iwasn't playing mythfrontend or anything...
<nerdful_things_> i noticed i had quit, while here on laptop
<nerdful_things_> guess i'll ssh in and reboot it
<mycoDA> dont reboot
<mycoDA> if u can ssh in just restart x
<nerdful_things_> it is frozen, ok, now what?
<mycoDA> sudo service gdm restart
<nerdful_things_> ok
<mycoDA> if that doesnt work, find gdm in ur process list and kill -9 it
<nerdful_things_> ohoh no route to host
<mycoDA> wow
<mycoDA> that doesnt happen often
<nerdful_things_> whole machine is frozen, alt tab even KB numlock on/off doesn't change.
<mycoDA> power surge, or overheat
<mycoDA> or any number of other things
<mycoDA> had an issue with a gpu fan that would do that
<nerdful_things_> never had hdwr prob.
<nerdful_things_> huge fans in ps cpu
<mycoDA> lol lucky you
<mycoDA> this is even an aftermarket cooler zalman vf700alcu
<nerdful_things_> manual cpu fan adj at min always enough
<mycoDA> may not be on a hot day or in a hot case
<nerdful_things_> HTPC case
<mycoDA> and?
<mycoDA> that is like saying metal case
<nerdful_things_> true
<mycoDA> most htpc cases are designed for noise rather than airflow
<nerdful_things_> it's a nice silverstone case
<nerdful_things_> temps are fine, huge cpu cooler, 5" psu fan etc.
<nerdful_things_> large slow fans
<nerdful_things_> high airflow, but quiet
<mycoDA> fair one
<nerdful_things> Anyway, I'm going to offload any stuff here and clonezilla it to 2nd drive
<mycoDA> fair one
<nerdful_things> video is fine for now with vdpau slim on.
<nerdful_things> Wife has tin eyes anyway
<nerdful_things> Rare to find female vid/audiophile
<mycoserve> rofl like lead ears eh
<mycoserve> cant say i disagree there
<mycoserve> no idea why
<nerdful_things> but she gets upset if i put catsup on potatos...
<mycoserve> srs??????
<mycoserve> i would get upset if u did that to my stirfrys or spaghetti or something, but go nuts on meat an 3 veg
<nerdful_things> Hey while here, what's a good file manager for 'buntu? I would like something that would mount at will by uuid or lable etc.
<mycoserve> no idea tbh
<mycoserve> thunar is the standard one
<mycoserve> hal should do automounting
<mycoDA> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/VDPAU#Disabling_the_Composite_Extension is the composite thing i was talkin about - is well known u need it to get rid of judder
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] VDPAU - MythTV Official Wiki
<nerdful_things> ok, thanks mycoDA
<mycoDA> np m8
<nerdful_things> I always have problems knowintg what spare drives and partitions I have in box, without doing fstab stuff etc.
<mycoDA> gparted?
<mycoDA> ls /dev/drive/by-uuid ?
<DanC> I've got a bunch of shows recorded with mythtv, and now I'd like to get mythexport to convert them to iTunes-happy RSS+mp4.
<DanC> the web configuration ui for mythexport is running, but I can't seem to get any conversion processes going
<nerdful_things_> just the stuff i'd like to know too, so i'll be lurking...
<DanC> ah... progress: in Watch Recordings, navigate to a show, press M...
<DanC> choose job options, and start ipod-hires-convert (which is the name I chose in the web interface)
<DanC> CPU is now crunching away
<DanC> fwiw:
<DanC>   Version table:
<DanC>  *** 2.2.3-0ubuntu1~ppa3 0
<DanC>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/testing/ubuntu/ lucid/main Packages
<Zinn> [ppa.launchpad.net] Index of /mythbuntu/testing/ubuntu
<DanC> my goal is actually to watch on a big screen, not a portable device, so I'll want higher resolution.
<DanC> (I expect other family members will find iTunes much more usable than mythfrontend)
<DanC> meanwhile, I think I'll try mythfrontend since I moved some things around...
<mycoDA> wagnerrp made a nifty tanscode wrapper and exporter to mythvideo if you look on the mythtv wiki
<mycoDA> as for mythtxport - you should be able to set upi resolutions etc and then set them to run on each showing of a show if you like
<mycoDA> danc
<miststlkr> for the life of me I can't seem to get the lis drivers working for lcdproc.  I have tried a few walkthroughs which have you compile them from scratch and still no luck.
<miststlkr> I don't suppose, by any slim chance, that someone in here has actually run into the issue personally?
<DanC> yes, mycoDA, I know I should be able to set up resolutions, but choosing ffmpeg command line settings seems to involve several hours of study in video formats/codecs/etc.
<DanC> and it takes hours to see whether you got it right
<DanC> wow... ffmpeg has been running for >80min. The show is only about 48min. Is this normal?
<DanC> " it is an extremely slow and CPU-intensive encoder. Expect the encode to take 5x longer than mpeg4 or xvid. " -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iPodVideoEncoding
<Zinn> [help.ubuntu.com] iPodVideoEncoding - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Jupp> newb question here, I'm trying to play mkv files, but mythtv doesn't seem to see them. what's the default location for them?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-04-24
<compdoc> when I scan comcast qam channels, the channel numbers show up as 2_1, etc rather than 2.1 so schdules direct cant seem to match stuff up. is there a website with info to help fix this?
<ceelight> Hi everyone! Does anyone know, if mythbuntu can be installed over network (pxe)? Or does anyone know where I can find a mythbuntu pxe-image? Thanks!
<ceelight> OK, trying it again: Hi everyone! Does anyone know, if mythbuntu can be installed over network (pxe)? Or does anyone know where I can find a mythbuntu pxe-image? Thanks!
<mycoDA> ceelight - you can install mythbuntu over ubuntu
<mycoDA> so yes
<mycoDA> the package to add is mythbuntu-control-center
<mycoDA> or mythbuntu-desktop
<twooten> I have normal cable, no cable box, just coax coming in. will mythtv be able to change channels without any special equipment?
<peter____> Anyone heard of these or anything similar working in Mythbuntu? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Handheld-Wireless-Windows-Keyboard-Control/dp/B003ZV3O86/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt
<qwebirc40011> So does anyone know how to find out what version of LIRC i am running?
<mrand> qwebirc40011: Well, before lirc was integrated into the kernel, you could find lirc in the synaptic list, or issue the command "apt-cache policy lirc"   On 10.10 or later, I'm not sure how.
<qwebirc40011> Ok followed all the directions here - http://regx.dgswa.com/html/node/134, but it seems my brand new irblaster from irblaster .info isn't transmitting anyway to isolate if the IR transmitter is working?
<Zinn> [regx.dgswa.com] How to get Comcast PACE DTA working in Myth in Ubuntu Hardy | regx.dgswa.com
<dewman> hey there...
<qwebirc40011> Allright I'm not sure I'm going to be able to get this serial IR transmitter working.  This http://www.usbuirt.com/ seems to be natively supported in mythbuntu, anyone have any experience with it?
<qwebirc40011> Hey Deman
<dewman> I noticed that oss support was removed in 10.10 Now I am having a heck of a time getting audio pctv hdtv 800i. I can audio out of my hdhomerun without any issues, but the anlog side of the 800i is being plain stubborn.
<dewman> hey qwebirc40011
<dewman> jeez my typing skills are lacking today.
<dewman> the audio device for the 800i shows up as alsa:default. I can see the card get loaded in the kernel log, I check arecord -l and it shows up....Not sure what else I need to check.... I miss being able to use /dev/dsp1
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-04-16
<dj_segfault> Hi.  I have a 10.04LTS Ubuntu box with mythtv-backend release-0-23-fixes.  If I upgrade to 12.04LTS when it comes out, will the upgrade take care of MythTV?  should it *Just Work* or will I have to tweak it afterwards?
<tgm4883> dj_segfault, I would recommend against doing an upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04
<tgm4883> better to backup the database and fresh install 12.04
<tgm4883> If you do decide to do the upgrade, the upgrade will take care of upgrading mythtv as well
<tgm4883> but you may end up with a system that you need to install grub to
<dj_segfault> Ah.  So if I do a fresh install, restore the database, then install mythtv-backend, it will figure out it needs to upgrade the database and do it?  Sweet!
<dj_segfault> Wait, I mixed up your meaning I think.
<tgm4883> dj_segfault, actually, first I would just upgrade to 0.25, then backup the database
<tgm4883> !repos
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu team provides updates for MythTV and Mythbuntu package using the Mythbuntu Repos http://mythbuntu.org/repos
<dj_segfault> Let's say I back up everything and install 12.04LTS fresh.  How do I get my content back into mythtv?
<tgm4883> dj_segfault, is your content on a different partition already?
<dj_segfault> Yes.  Four different drives, actually ;)  all separate from the OS.  I have about 2TB now
<tgm4883> ok, so you would just mount them in the same locations, then restore the database and everything should be fine
<tgm4883> I actually just did this same thing yesterday
<dj_segfault> tgm4883: I'm looking at that page.  I'm running ubuntu, not mythbuntu, so when that page says "simply open the Mythbuntu Control Centre, and modify the Repositories tab" I just change the software sources in System->Administration->Software Sources, right?
<tgm4883> dj_segfault, well, you can install the mythbuntu-control-centre in Ubuntu, but yes, essentially you are just adding our 0.25 repo for lucid
<dj_segfault> tgm4883: When you say "just mount them in the same locations, then restore the database and everything should be fine", you mean do that after the fresh install of 12.04LTS, right?  And to play it safe don't install mythtv until the database is restored and the mounts set up for the drives?  Sorry to be pedantic but one misunderstanding can lead to a pretty bad day.
<tgm4883> dj_segfault, no worries
<tgm4883> so the steps would be like this
<tgm4883> 1) Take a DB backup (DB1) 2) Activate 0.25 repo 3) upgrade mythtv to 0.25 4) Take a second DB backup (DB2) 5) Install 12.04 6) Mount the storages in the same locations 7) Restore the DB (DB2)
<tgm4883> dj_segfault, as another note, if you have any custom scripts you use (eg. channel changers) you will want to backup and restore those as well
<dj_segfault> Excellent.  Thanks for your advice.  Doing it that way separates the risk of mythtv upgrade from the risk of the ubuntu install, which is good.
<tgm4883> IIRC I also did a B&R of the ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt file
<tgm4883> yep, and multiple database backup's ensure if any part of the process goes bad, you can go back
<dj_segfault> I should be able to test .25 out before even upgrading ubuntu
<tgm4883> dj_segfault, correct, we will continue to build 0.25 for 10.04
<tgm4883> 10.04 will not get 0.26 though
<dj_segfault> Yeah, i'm a bit of a backup whore.  Even though it's just my home box the databases, mail files, log files, etc get backed up a few times a day to a few times a month (depending on the file), and I do monthly offsite backups to external USB drive I keep at work.
<tgm4883> hey nothing wrong with backups
<dj_segfault> But there have been two occasions when I needed them and had them.
<dj_segfault> Nice!  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-dev/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-common/view/head:/repos.db has a line "TRUNKPASS	YouMustBeThisTallToRide"
<Zinn> [bazaar.launchpad.net] ~mythbuntu-dev/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-common : contents of repos.db at revision 278
<tgm4883> dj_segfault, yes it does
<dj_segfault> One last concern.  looking at the description of mythbuntu-control-centre, it says "This application can also be used on a standard Ubuntu system to convert it directly to a Mythbuntu box or to add Mythbuntu role(s) in addition to the existing desktop role.'  Does that change the theme or UI in any way?
<tgm4883> yes
<tgm4883> it would install xfce and the mythbuntu-desktop suite
<tgm4883> That is an option of mythbuntu-control-centre, that doesn't automatically happen when you install it
<dj_segfault> OK, I found http://www.mythbuntu.org/wiki/mythbuntu-control-centre-mcc and see that's optional.  Good.  thanks again, tgm4883
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] Mythbuntu Control Centre (MCC) | Mythbuntu
<tgm4883> yw
<nysasounds> Hi all
<nysasounds> Is anyone aware of a possible problem with mythbuntu theme and 0.25?
<nysasounds> Seems it doesn't allow you to "Edit Schedule" under "Recording Options"  for pre-existing recording rules.
<nysasounds> I see this in the logs:
<nysasounds> 2012-04-16 18:29:23.891970 E [28159/28159] CoreContext mythuiutils.cpp:33 (Child) - Container 'ScheduleEditor' is missing child 'metadata'
<nysasounds> 2012-04-16 18:29:23.891993 E [28159/28159] CoreContext scheduleeditor.cpp:140 (Create) - ScheduleEditor, theme is missing required elements
<nysasounds> It seems the theme doesn't support the metadata editing
<tgm4883> nysasounds, I haven't tested that, and I'm not home right now :/
<tgm4883> gbutters, ^
<nysasounds> No problem - just thought I'd see if anyone was aware it's a problem.  Would be a shame to ship mythbuntu on precise without full theme support :)
<nysasounds> There's a related bug here:
<nysasounds> http://code.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/10234
<Patrickdk> heh, I always schedule my shows via mythweb
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-04-17
<superm1> amejia: i was going to ask if you could update the libcec in debian so i could resync it to precise still.  apparently the hardware requires a newer version
<gbutters> tgm4883: unable to reproduce
<superm1> amejia: bug 982272
<Zinn> Bug 982272 in mythbuntu "Enable libcec support in mythtv" [Undecided, Fix Committed] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/982272
<superm1> amejia: if you'd like i'll put together a package myself for sponsoring in debian if you want, i haven't looked how trivial it is yet
<tgm4883> gbutters, ok, I'll test here on my install in a bit
<pepsiman> I'm running mythtv 2:0.25.0+fixes.20120417.00a2d87-0ubuntu0mythbuntu3.  I use mythwelcome, I've got a mythshutdown process using 100% which is stopping mythwelcome from painting.  It looks like http://code.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/10032 which is supposed to be fixed. Any ideas?
<Zinn> [code.mythtv.org] #10032 (mythwelcome getting unstable) – MythTV
<Unguided> Hello All. Im looking to repurpose old machines for mythtv frontends. I have nvidia video cards with hardware decoding. Im wondering Intel vs AMD for processor and what the lowest clock speed should be? Thanks in advance
<Unguided> Also, I was wondering if anyone knows if the tivo slide remote works with mythtv?
<Shadow__X> Unguided1: first let me say thanks for actually waiting around
<Shadow__X> which nvidia cards do you have?
<Shadow__X> a c2d 2ghz or above is suggested for watching hd content without gpu offloading (it may be higher depending on h.264 material)
<Shadow__X> my combined be/fe has a intel c2d e8400 and it has worked with everything i have tried to play on it
<tgm4883> we've updated the recommendations as well for 12.04
<tgm4883> !rec%
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about rec%
<tgm4883> !req%
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about req%
<tgm4883> !hard%
<Zinn> If you are looking for Mythbuntu Hardware to setup a dedicated PVR, why not have it already built and working? Check out http://www.mythbuntu.org/merchandise
 * tgm4883 sighs
<tgm4883> http://mythbuntu.org/requirements
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.org] System Requirements | Mythbuntu
<tgm4883> @learn requirements - http://mythbuntu.org/requirements
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.org] System Requirements | Mythbuntu
<Shadow__X> oh ok sorry tgm4883 i didnt realize that
<tgm4883> !requirements
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about requirements
<tgm4883> I hate you zinn
<Zinn> Hi tgm4883, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<Shadow__X> yes
<Unguided1> Shadow__X: I have the nvidia geforce gt 430. wagnerrp recommended them for hardware decoding.
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, no worries, it's just a list of recommended stuff. you've done fine
<Shadow__X> ah ok then that is good
<tgm4883> in fact, I thought you were referencing it already
<Shadow__X> nope, I just know things that are slower tend to make the menus take too long to load etc
<Shadow__X> my amd x2 2400le is still doing fine
<Shadow__X> excuse me be 2400
<Shadow__X> it is noticiable slower than my e8400. thats something i noticed when i replaced the be 2400 with the e 8400 as my backend
<tgm4883> !requirements
<Zinn> http://mythbuntu.org/requirements
<tgm4883> yea!
<Unguided1> mythtv should not have a problem connecting to a pc bsd backend right?
<patdk-lap> what is actly is a pc bsd backend?
<Unguided1> pc bsd running mythtv as a backend only. pc bsd is a repackaging of free bsd
<patdk-lap> as long as they are the same mythtv versions, should be fine
<Unguided1> Ok. Kewl. Pc bsd is the desktop oriented version of freebsd. I chose it for the zfs.
<dewman> is there a page for upgrading to .25 for Ubuntu or should we be using the wiki?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-04-18
<tgm4883> dewman, same page as always?
<tgm4883> !repos
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu team provides updates for MythTV and Mythbuntu package using the Mythbuntu Repos http://mythbuntu.org/repos
<dewman> tgm4883, thanks.... I assumed it was pretty straight forward, but just wanted to be sure.
<dewman> =-)
<dewman> tgm4883, upgrade complete.
<dewman> =-)
<Shadow__X> how is zfs in linux these days
<patdk-lap> several people using it without issues it seems
<patdk-lap> I had nothing but fail when I tried it
<patdk-lap> but solaris works good for me
<Unguided1> I only went bsd b/c oracle killed opensolaris
<Unguided1> At least I thought
<Shadow__X> i use OI for zfs
<Shadow__X> and that works great
<Shadow__X> its designed to be a opensolaris replacement
<Unguided1> OI? Openindiana?
<patdk-lap> yep, have 4 oi systems here
<Shadow__X> yeah openindiana
<amejia> superm1: hey, yeah you can put it together if you like, or just file a bug against the package as a reminder for me
<qwebirc27039> Hey, I have a pair of Hauppauge HVR-1600's, and since the .25 update, I haven't been able to find any analog channels
<qwebirc27039> Anyone else have any problems, or any ideas to fix it?
<Shadow__X> analog is the problem
<Shadow__X> qwebirc27039: did you check to see if the tuner is still available in /dev? or in mythtv backend setup?
<qwebirc27039> I fixed it. Somehow the IP address in the backend setup was set to 127.0.0.1, which apparently doesn't work. I changed it to the host name and it works fine. I thought I had tried that before but apparently not. I guess the tuner problem was unrelated
<Zinn> [127.0.0.1] N/A
<qwebirc27039> Although when I try to exit a recording in the Frontend, it freezes, and I have to kill it over ssh
<Shadow__X> i would check the logs for the freezing issue on the frontend
<Shadow__X> this keeps happening every hour run-parts: /etc/cron.hourly/mythtv-backend exited with return code 2 what should i look at to fix this
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, what does that cron job do?
<Shadow__X> not sure really. How can i check
<tgm4883> nano /etc/cron.hourly/mythtv-backend
<Shadow__X> #!/bin/sh
<Shadow__X> #Hourly massive update to ensure users see graphics coming in for upcoming recordings and current recordings
<Shadow__X> DIRECTORY=$(getent passwd mythtv | cut -d':' -f6)
<Shadow__X> if [ -f "$DIRECTORY/.mythtv/config.xml" ] && [ -x /usr/bin/mythbackend ]; then su mythtv -c "/usr/bin/python /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/metadata/jamu.py -MW >> '/var/log/mythtv/j$
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, what version are you on?
<tgm4883> 0.25?
<Shadow__X> .24.2
<tgm4883> You can try to run it from the cmd line
<tgm4883> su mythtv -c "/usr/bin/python /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/metadata/jamu.py -MW
<tgm4883> you will have to sudo that
<Shadow__X> yeah, i just didnt realize cron jobs were just text files but i should of known better
<Shadow__X> would i need to run mythtv -c "/usr/bin/python /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/metadata/jamu.py -MW >> '/var/log/mythtv/j$ ?
<Shadow__X> running what you told me to waits for more input as there isnt a closing "
<tgm4883> ok do
<tgm4883> sudo su mythtv -c "/usr/bin/python /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/metadata/jamu.py -MW"
<Shadow__X> wouldnt sudo su just log in as root?
<tgm4883> no, you are running it as the mythtv user
<Shadow__X> ah right forgot about that
<Shadow__X> ah this is probably why it keeps erroring out no such file or directory /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/metadata/jamu.py
<tgm4883> yep
<Shadow__X> so what should i do then? i havnt changed the builds and i am on the mythbuntu autobuilds
<tgm4883> well if you want to use jamu, then we need to figure out where it went
<tgm4883> if you don't, then you can safely delete that file
<tgm4883> the cron job file that is
<Shadow__X> finding jamu it is
<Shadow__X> any idea where it would be? or just use find -name jamu.py?
<tgm4883> try find
<Shadow__X> find -name jamu.py?
<tgm4883> find / -name jamu.py
<Shadow__X> /usr/share/mythtv/mythvideo/scripts/jamu.py
<Shadow__X> btw is there a way to have find just display when it finds something not permission denied
<tgm4883> 2> /dev/null
<tgm4883> add that to the end
<tgm4883> or sudo it
<tgm4883> so it has permission
<Shadow__X> so just update cron to /scripts
<tgm4883> yea
<Shadow__X> ok updated, is there a way to make cron run or do i just wait
<tgm4883> you could just run the cron job
<tgm4883> call it from the command line
<tgm4883> or wait
<Shadow__X> so just execute /etc/cron.hourly/mythtv-backend ?
<tgm4883> yep
<Shadow__X> uh oh auth error
<Shadow__X> i never s et the password for mythtv
<tgm4883> You'll have to look where that file is trying to find the password
<Shadow__X> sorry i do not follow
<tgm4883> Look inside jamu.py and see if you can find what file it's looking at for the password
<tgm4883> I'm at work right now, so I can't really look at that
<Shadow__X> thanks i appreciate the help. The password issue is when the script runs su mythtv. I dont know the password for the mythtv user
<tgm4883> oh
<tgm4883> use your sudo password
<Shadow__X> nope not working
<Shadow__X> wait maybe its because the root account is locked in ubuntu?
<Shadow__X> instead of just directly executing the script i put sudo infront and yay now its working
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: thanks for all the help and sorry for all the questions
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, no worries
<tgm4883> yw
<Shadow__X> next on the the apple trailers issue :)
<Shadow__X> on a side note does mythnetvision actually work for people?
<koffel> hello
<koffel> can i use hdpvr ir blaster for channel change?
<koffel> i am guessing no
<tgm4883> koffel, IDK, I think you can but I use firewire channel change with mine
<Shadow__X> from wwhat i have heard you should be able to
<qwebirc78907> hey there, for some reason I do not have libcec in my build, I am using mythbuntu 12.04
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-04-19
<qwebirc26032> Howdy!  Just here to watch and learn.  Haven't had an install since MythDora 10ish, so I'm looking to try Mythbuntu.  Like I said, just here to see what people are chatting about.
<Zeek> can I run a dhcp server with 11.10
<superm1> Zeek: sure no reason you can't
<superm1> you can follow any of the ubuntu server guides for setting it up.  we use the same repositories as ubuntu
<Zeek> do I use a second nick card
<superm1> that depends on what you're right trying to achieve with the DHCP server
<Zeek> internal network
<superm1> and the machine acting as a router to that internal network?
<Zeek> yes
<superm1> then yeah, you want two nic's
<qwebirc26032> to get mythtv .25, do I just install MB 11.10, then do an update?
<Zeek> I tried the guides and always failes
<superm1> qwebirc26032: you can either install the 12.04 beta (we're veryyy close to release), or you can install 11.10 and add the 0.25 repo
<superm1> 0.25 is already in 12.04 though
<qwebirc26032> There's a 12.04 beta of MB?
<superm1> qwebirc26032: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/daily-live/current/
<Zinn> [cdimages.ubuntu.com] Mythbuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) Daily Build
<superm1> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/releases/12.04/beta-2/
<Zinn> [cdimages.ubuntu.com] Mythbuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) Beta 2
<superm1> the current daily-live is closer to what we're about to release, the beta2 snapshot is from 2.5 weeks ago
<qwebirc26032> I'm pretty good... :)  Do you think the beta-2 is safe?  Or should I wait a few days?
<qwebirc26032> sorry.  I meant the daily build
<superm1> qwebirc26032: well daily build would be awesome if you could test it.  we're looking for more people to help test all the time
<superm1> and if you find last minute issues, that would be great for us to try to fix before release!
<qwebirc26032> :) I could do that.  What's the way for me to report issues?
<foxbuntu> qwebirc26032, you should report all issues to the source of them, tgm4883 ;)
<qwebirc26032> :) -- Should I "Download updates while installing"
<foxbuntu> qwebirc26032, yea, go ahead and let it grab  the latest builds for everything
<qwebirc26032> k
<superm1> qwebirc26032: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1960207
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] Pre-RC 12.04 Testing - Ubuntu Forums
<superm1> hopefully you don't hit issues, but if anything major comes up
<qwebirc26032> for those interested, did an install of 12.04 and so far, so good!
<hR13> Hi, I dont get any program info of two of my channels, when I go to handle recordings this two channels only says unknown. I have rescanned the channels on my backend and run the Mythfilldatabase with out any luck. any one with suggestions
<rhpot1991> hR13: they most likely don't hae any data?
<rhpot1991> sign up for schedules direct if you are in north america
<hR13> Im in Sweden
<tgm4883> hR13, sounds like those two channels aren't providing EIT datga
<hR13> well they did two days ago, but not now ...
<tgm4883> well it's good you gave us all the information up front
<rhpot1991> hR13: anything else you can use to verify they aren't missing the data?
<hR13> tgm4883, what I mean was that it has been saying unknown for two days
<hR13> when I try to scheduel a recording thies two channels says "unknown" the whole day
<pepsiman> do they work in livetv?
<hR13> pepsiman, I can watch the channels but no info about what Im watching
<rhpot1991> hR13: what about outside of mythtv?
<hR13> hmm, I have not tried my old box, I only use my Mythtv, but Ill do a test as soon as Im home
<hR13> thanks for the tips, bbl
<hR13> afk
<qwebirc59962> I have a Mythbuntu backend setup and running (I think correctly). On another box I have the frontend configured. I can view the channels and the guide, but it will not schedule a recording. Any advice on where to look?
<tgm4883> qwebirc59962, /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<qwebirc59962> will the error (if there is one) in the log be marked with ** or :error: that I can search for?
<pepsiman> my backend wouldn't shedule a recording when it thought it was a slave backend
<qwebirc59962> pepsiman, I will take a look and verify it is set as master. thanks.
<tgm4883> http://mythbuntu.org/unity-scope-mythtv
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.org] Looking for testers for Unity MythTV scope | Mythbuntu
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-04-20
<amejia> superm1: hi
<superm1> hi
<amejia> superm1: this is the version of xbmc with the arm fixes
<amejia> superm1: http://packages.qa.debian.org/x/xbmc/news/20120420T030518Z.html
<Zinn> [packages.qa.debian.org] Accepted xbmc 2:11.0~git20120416.a630a51-2 (source all amd64)
<superm1> amejia: ah great
<amejia> superm1: can it be synced for precise?
<superm1> yeah should still be able to since it's not seeded anywhere
<amejia> superm1: ok great
<amejia> superm1: ok, well thanks again
<amejia> superm1: i'm off to bed now, good night
<superm1> night sure
<superm1> amejia: oh i sent you libcec files to sponsor, did a test build in precise schroot though, i don't have an unstable one handy
<qwebirc97858> Hello, I am having a 0.25 upgrade issue.  I just upgraded from 0.24 to 0.25.  After reboot and running mythtv-setup, it asks to upgrade from Schema 1296 to 1299.  I choose upgrade, and it ask to backup database.  Once the database is backup up to /tmp, it asks to run mythtv-backend.  Backend appears to start, but only for an instant.  Running mythfilldatabase says the database is not current.  Your assistance would be much 
<superm1> qwebirc97858: check /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<superm1> see if it talks about what's going wrong with the db upgrade
<qwebirc97858> ok thanks on it now
<qwebirc97858> would you like the raw text?
<superm1> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<superm1> you can put it there
<qwebirc97858> ok will do thanks again
<superm1> sure
<qwebirc97858> ok tried again and pasted the log file output in the pastebin
<qwebirc97858> its a little long, I'm trying to figure out where it when wrong
<qwebirc97858> Appears that this the problem:
<qwebirc97858> Error (Performing database upgrade): #012Query was: ALTER TABLE videocollection CHANGE inetref collectionref VARCHAR(128) CHARACTER SET utf8 COLLATE utf8_general_ci NOT NULL #012Error was: Driver error was [2/1054]:#012QMYSQL: Unable to execute query#012Database error was:#012Unknown column 'inetref' in 'videocollection'#012 #012new version: 1297
<qwebirc97858> is this an issue due to the removal of myth video?
<superm1> ooh that doesn't look good
<superm1> you didn't post the pastebin URL, but you might need to check in #mythtv-users for someone to help recommend how to clean that up
<superm1> i'm not positive the best way to go about it on a failed upgrade like that
<qwebirc97858> here's the pastebin
<qwebirc97858> http://pastebin.com/37BYvPmz
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] qwebirc97858 - Pastebin.com
<qwebirc97858> set to expire in 1 hour
<qwebirc97858> ok will go to mythtv-users
<superm1> was the upgrade interrupted the very first time?  maybe earlier in the log?
<superm1> like before the snippet you pastebin'ed
<superm1> it seems odd that it would fail like that
<superm1> if it was actually interrupted, you can probably restore the latest backup from 0.24 before you started the 0.25 uprade, and start it over
<qwebirc97858> ok i tried that using mythconverg_restore.pl
<qwebirc97858> but i couldn't get it to work
<qwebirc97858> ill paste what i got in a moment, give me a minute
<qwebirc97858> ok so when I try to restore my backup
<qwebirc97858> using the following command
<qwebirc97858> mythconverg-restore.pl --directory /var/lib/mythtv/db_backups --filename mythconverg-1264-20120417080345.sql.gz
<qwebirc97858> i get this: mythconverg-restore.pl: command not found
<superm1> it's stored in /usr/share/mythtv
<superm1> that script
<qwebirc97858> yes i navigated to that directory in terminal and ran the command pasted
<qwebirc97858> am i doing something wrong?
<qwebirc97858> i also made it excitable using chmod a+x mythconverg_backup.pl mythconverg_restore.pl
<qwebirc97858> *executable
<qwebirc97858> ok i think i got it to work running perl mythconverg_restore.pl --drop_database --create_database --directory /var/lib/mythtv/db_backups --filename mythconverg-1264-20120417080345.sql.gz
<qwebirc97858> ok trying to upgrade again....cross your fingers
<superm1> if it's not in $PATH (as in that scenario), you need to execute it like ./mythconverg-restore.pl or like you did perl $FILE (where perl is in /usr/bin/ i believe, so it's in $PATH)
<qwebirc97858> ok all done!
<qwebirc97858> thanks for your help, it all worked out
<qwebirc97858> now onto trying to get airplay to work....long term project
<superm1> qwebirc97858: sure glad to help and glad it worked out.  good luck on the airplay! :)
<superm1> amejia: it still failed on armel
<superm1> fortunately caught before the sync was done
<superm1> amejia: fwd'ed you the build log if you want to look closer.  but it looks like it failed in experimental as well
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-04-21
<qwebirc85183> Hi, I'm testing out 12.04 on a frontend with a 0.23 backend because according to the repos page 0.23 is supported but it seems like 12.04 only supports 0.25 or newer.  Which is correct?
<superm1> qwebirc85183: only 0.25 and newer are supported on 12.04
<rhpot1991> qwebirc85183: what did you read that led you to believe that 0.23 was supported?
<qwebirc52030> rhpot1991: I read it here that 0.23 was supported on 12.04: http://mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.org] Mythbuntu Repositories | Mythbuntu
<rhpot1991> qwebirc52030: what verbage on that page?
<rhpot1991> I don't see anything that indicates that
<qwebirc52030> rhpot1991: The big graphic shows 0.23 supported on 12.04
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: ^
<rhpot1991> thanks qwebirc52030 we'll get that fixed
<superm1> oh didn't realize we had a big graphic
<superm1> tgm4883:did you add that?
<qwebirc52030> rhpot1991: NP, Btw, I like the graphic.
<amejia> superm1: libcec has been uploaded http://packages.qa.debian.org/libc/libcec/news/20120421T041722Z.html
<Zinn> [packages.qa.debian.org] Accepted libcec 1.6.1-1 (source amd64)
<amejia> superm1: good night :)
<dekarl> superm1: tgm4883: do you have a fix in the pipeline to add the <crashedprogramname.log> in addition to the mythbackend.log in the apport script? If not I'll give it a try.
<dekarl> nvm, I see that it now collects *.log from /var/log/mythtv, was remembering complaints about missing the right log lately
<dekarl> next question, what is needed to get retraces for the ppa packages?
<superm1> dekarl: for PPA packages, it's best if the user has mythtv-dbg installed already
<superm1> if they don't, it is possible to run a retrace for them, but a lot of wor
<superm1> and only works for a day or so (once new debug symbols are on the PPA, the retracer service can't work properly)
<superm1> thank amejia
<dekarl> thats sad. So no good automatic backtraces via apport :(
<superm1> well as far as i'm aware at least that's not possible
<superm1> i mean apport will do the trick locally - they just need mythtv-dbg installed
<superm1> that's the reason we made a mythtv-dbg package rather than the ddeb method normal ubuntu packages use
<dekarl> superm1: if the user has mythtv-dbg (and all other dbg packages) installed, then apport will retrace?
<superm1> yes
<dekarl> hmm, might be nice to have an option in MCC "I want to be able to submit automatic bug reports" or similar
<superm1> thats why in our apport job we have a line that checks if mythtv-dbg is installed right now
<superm1> but we could make it more interactive such that if it's a crash don't let apport file it unless mythtv-dbg is installed
<superm1> fortunately anyone from 12.04 will at least be on 0.25 gold and apport auto trace jobs work properly on anything in the archive - without mythtv-dbg installed
<dekarl> suggesting something like "to make your bug report more useful its suggested to update *and* install the debugging symbols"
<superm1> yup
<superm1> mrand: thoughts^ ?
<dekarl> I understand that the retrace will work until the user enables the updates from fixes/0.25, is that correct? So if the user updates his bug reports are less helpful? Thats not so nice ;)
<dekarl> (the OS numbers at smolt made me look into the automatic bug reports again. If I understood correctly apport is enabled by default on 12.04 LTS)
<superm1> dekarl: yeah that's the case
<superm1> although we can also cheat and make mythtv-dbg a recommends on fixes/0.25 if we want
<superm1> and that will just solve the problem
<superm1> but yes apport is enabled by default on 12.04 LTS so that the new "Whoopsie" daemon works
<dekarl> I'm not sure what "suggests" means for packages, but imho a gig or two worth of disk space (does mythtv-dbg pull in all other debug packages?) for each installation is a good investment to make good use of developer time.
<patdk-lap> but I could fit another quarter of a movie if I didn't have them installed :)
<superm1> well it's only another 50mb.  it doesn't pull in the other debug packages
<superm1> the only problem is that's another 50mb on EVERY update, and you autobuilds.  it builds alot :)
<mrand> superm1: other than the 50 MB of bandwidth (which multiplied by a bunch of people using the PPA), any downsides?
<mrand> We need a way for smolt to gather what people are using (PPA vs. not)
<superm1> mrand: won't smolt be able to tell because anyone with a version string that's > release is PPA?
<superm1> mrand: but no, no other downsides that i see
<superm1> and if it's a recommends, people who don't want it can get rid of it
<mrand> superm1: true, but that isn't displayed on the smolt web page.  I'm guessing smolt has the data - just doesn't display it
<superm1> mrand: yeah something like this http://smolt.mythtv.org/static/stats/stats.html
<Zinn> [smolt.mythtv.org] Stats
<superm1> that mythtv_data tab needs more
<hello_pluto> Hello.  I have an AVerTVHD Bravo TV tuner.  Anyone know of any drivers out there for it?
<david> zinn
<Zinn> Hi david, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<david> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<david> I've been trying to get my Hauppage remote control to work with mythtv.  It came with my Hauppage 2250.  I have successfully gotten my tuner recognized and it is working but the remote does not work.  I have read that it is not supported so I dug out an old Logitech IR mouse receiver.  I have read that you can use the mceusb driver for this but I cannot get it configured.  I am not very familiar with linux so please be explicit with any suggestions.
<david> I am using mythbuntu and have configured ir in the mythbuntu control centre/infrared setup.  I selected enable a remote control, then chose windows media centre transceivers/remotes (all).  Next I rebooted.
<david> After the reboot I tried irw but there are no keypresses registered in irw.
<david> I have 2 files in /etc/lirc - hardware.conf and lircd.conf
<david> Here is the hardware.conf:
<david> REMOTE="Windows Media Center Transceivers/Remotes (all)"
<david> REMOTE_MODULES="lirc_dev mceusb"
<david> REMOTE_DRIVER=""
<david> REMOTE_DEVICE="/dev/lirc0"
<david> REMOTE_SOCKET=""
<david> REMOTE_LIRCD_CONF="mceusb/lircd.conf.mceusb"
<david> REMOTE_LIRCD_ARGS=""
<david> TRANSMITTER="None"
<david> TRANSMITTER_MODULES=""
<david> TRANSMITTER_DRIVER=""
<david> TRANSMITTER_DEVICE=""
<david> TRANSMITTER_SOCKET=""
<david> TRANSMITTER_LIRCD_CONF=""
<david> TRANSMITTER_LIRCD_ARGS=""
<david> START_LIRCD="true"
<david> START_LIRCMD=""
<david> LOAD_MODULES=""
<david> LIRCMD_CONF=""
<david> FORCE_NONINTERACTIVE_RECONFIGURATION="false"
<david> ... and here is the lircd.conf......
<david> #This configuration has been automatically generated via
<david> #the Ubuntu LIRC package maintainer scripts.
<david> #
<david> #It includes the default configuration for the remote and/or
<david> #transmitter that you have selected during package installation.
<david> #
<david> #Feel free to add any custom remotes to the configuration
<david> #via additional include directives or below the existing
<david> #Ubuntu include directives from your selected remote and/or
<david> #transmitter.
<david> #Configuration for the Windows Media Center Transceivers/Remotes (all) remote:
<david> include "/usr/share/lirc/remotes/mceusb/lircd.conf.mceusb"
<david> But..... looking at /dev there does not appear to be an lirc0 in there (only an lircd entry which points to /var/run/lirc/lircd).  I don't know what these /dev entries refer to so I'm not sure how to generate lirc0.....
<david> My logitech IR receiver is being recognized.  It appears in lsusb:  Bus 002 Device 007: ID 046d:c501 Logitech, Inc. Cordless Mouse Receiver
<mdurkq> Hey guys first time on mythtv irc, hope you can help
<mdurkq> Hardware
<mdurkq> 2GHz Athlon / 1GB Ram / HVR-1100 / PVR-150
<mdurkq> Problem
<mdurkq> My system records 2 channels with no problems, I didn't check ram usage while recording 2 channels, but I have a single recording going on now and it's using 933MB of my ram, how is it a single recording uses this much but has no issues recording 2 at the same time? Or am I just missing something totally?
<Patrickdk> mdurkq, define, using 922mb of my ram
<mdurkq> under info center, system status, machine, i think ive answered my own question while waiting for an answer though, im guess its to frontend using the ram not the recording, im running a backend w/ frontend setup
<mdurkq> guessing its the*
<david> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<dekarl1> It would be nice if libmyth-0.26-0 would conflict with libmyth-0.25-0 (and older and vice versa) to avoid this http://paste.ubuntu.com/940392/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-04-22
<superm1> dekarl: really what we need to do is fix it so both can be co-installable
<superm1> they really shouldn't contain stuff that forces conflicts like that
<superm1> but i've been saying that since 0.23, so maybe need to actually focus on fixing it this next go around
<dekarl> superm1: I see, so its already on "the list" :)   IMHO the easiest approach would be to simplay compile mythtv statically. (but I see that this is not so cool)
<amejia> superm1: hi
<amejia> superm1: any chance libcec 1.6.1-2 can be synced for precise?
<amejia> superm1: that's the version with udev support
<qwebirc44369> I have the latest version of Mythbuntu (the 64 Bit) 11.10 version.  I can't get the backend to start whatever I do.  I used to have MythTV running on Ubuntu, but haven't re-installed on this new machine.  Any ideas.  I want to use the live environment to check ompatibility.
<Batshua> I need a little handholdling, as I am switching from a firewire cable box setup to OTA. What do I put for "capture card"?
<superm1> amejia: yeah pulled it in, just doing the backports for oneiric/lucid/natty right now on the mythbuntu 0.25 and 0.26 PPA's
<superm1> dekarl: yeah statically compiling isn't happening
<superm1> dekarl: i tthink it will just be a matter of moving a bunch of stuff to mythtv-common instead of libmyth to allow coinstallable
<superm1> the idea behind having a separate library package is so other stuff could link against it, although that doesn't currently happen at all
 * Batshua is back and still wondering… anyone about?
<cyclicflux> Whats kracka'lackn all?!?!? I had a question for ya
<mdurkq> go on...
<SpaceBass> hey folks, anyone using MythExport on ubuntu? I keep getting an error that preset 'slowfirstpass' not found
<cyclicflux> Oh sorry I was bellowed for a sec. to another part of the house.
<cyclicflux> Now I partitioned the drive with XFS spanning the entire drive, then with three FAT32 partitions, enclosed.  It works on MythTV, it works on Windows, it doesn't however work on my SAMSUNG when directly plugged in, and I used a scheme that was reminiscent to the mythTV setup.
<cyclicflux> I don't mean XFS, it is Xtended Partition
<cyclicflux> I got it taken care of one primary fat32, chainloaded to an extended, and then to an additional 2(Fat-32) partitions that were on that particular extended partition
<cyclicflux> My SAMSUNG wasn't mounting it. It was fine prior to that on my PC, however, I wanted to be able to periodically move it. So it needed to be compatible w/Windows, and then compatible w/the SAMSUNG TV.
<SpaceBass> solved my ffmpeg issues with mythexport but now the RSS for the "podcast" is broken, saying I don't have permission to access the files
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-04-15
<DaveInTO> anyone here using mythexport?
<DaveInTO> Can't seem to tell if its working or not
<DaveInTO> I addede a video to the queue..backend status says its running
<DaveInTO> but I don't see any tasks in my process list that look like its doing anything
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, ^
<DaveInTO> all i see is mythexport_addjob don't see any ffmpeg or avconv of mythtrans
<rhpot1991> DaveInTO: what version of mythtv?
<DaveInTO> 0.26
<DaveInTO> saw on the wiki its not supported
<DaveInTO> but also saw that other people got it working via STARTIMEUTC
<DaveInTO> is it much work getting this going? or should i look at nuvexport?
<DaveInTO> I just need to get my recordings into smaller files that my wireless network at home won't choke on
<rhpot1991> DaveInTO: just need to adjust a few things
<rhpot1991> finding you links to the bugs
<rhpot1991> give me a few
<DaveInTO> ah..ok
<DaveInTO> thanks
<rhpot1991> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythexport/+bug/1075791
<rhpot1991> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythexport/+bug/1010080
<rhpot1991> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythexport/+bug/982241
<rhpot1991> those 3 are most likely biting you, each one has an easy fix in the descriptions/comments
<DaveInTO> super
<DaveInTO> thanks
<rhpot1991> DaveInTO: ping me or email me if you still have issues after that
<DaveInTO> should i see a daemon running?
<DaveInTO> nm
<rhpot1991> only after you fix the log bug
<DaveInTO> that was the 3rd bug
<DaveInTO> yeah
<rhpot1991> then you will need to restart it yourself
<rhpot1991> sudo service mythexport restart
<DaveInTO> perfect
<DaveInTO> i had to make mythexport.log
<DaveInTO> didn't exist on my system
<DaveInTO> i think we are in business
<DaveInTO> i see some ffmpeg goodness in the log
<DaveInTO> thanks
<rhpot1991> DaveInTO: no problem, I have to get those closed the 0.26 one is biting me cause I need to detect which version
<DaveInTO> or create a page...with the answers...
<DaveInTO> the ubunty mythexport page is gone also
<DaveInTO> the one that is refferenced during the install of myth export
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: did we not bring that over?
<rhpot1991> DaveInTO: got a link to where it should be?
<tgm4883> bring what over?
<DaveInTO> one sec
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: the mythexport wiki page
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<DaveInTO> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythExport
<DaveInTO> that guy
<rhpot1991> oh thats the old one
<DaveInTO> http://www.mythbuntu.org/wiki/MythExport
<tgm4883> doesn't look like it
<rhpot1991> which linkes to a bad page
<rhpot1991> I think I need to just replace all of that
<rhpot1991> DaveInTO: what kind of device are you using btw?
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, I thought you moved it to your site
<rhpot1991> for playback of exported vids
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: I moved the configs part to my site
<rhpot1991> no big deal if we can't get it
<tgm4883> hmm ok
<rhpot1991> no one complained till now
<tgm4883> I'm unsure if we can get it
<tgm4883> maybe via google cache
<rhpot1991> and new release is coming
<rhpot1991> so I'll just remove the link and deal with it
<rhpot1991> most of it was outdated info for old releases
<rhpot1991> that the config stuff on my site replaced
<rhpot1991> "what to do if ffmpeg changes flags for the ten millionth time"
<DaveInTO> rhpot1991: thanks again..working perfectly now
<DaveInTO> now i just have to get home and try those vids out on my xios and see
<rhpot1991> DaveInTO: very nice
<rhpot1991> let me know how they work with that device
<DaveInTO> might have saved me from having to run wire in the wall
<DaveInTO> but then again..now i have 50 feet of cable i bought this weekend sitting there waiting to be installed somewhere
<ubuntuaddicted> can someone please help me? I installed ubuntu minimal and then mythbuntu, i am trying to configure my backend but it's failing to even add my user to the mythtv group because of password failure. I am entering the same password as I use to login
<tgm4883> ubuntuaddicted, you only have the single user?
<ubuntuaddicted> yes
<ubuntuaddicted> it keeps brining up this user group membership dialog box thing
<ubuntuaddicted> i have triple checked my user's password and even changed it but still this dialog about my user not being within mythtv group isn't accepting my password
<ubuntuaddicted> i even went into users and groups and manually added my user to the mythtv group
<tgm4883> ubuntuaddicted, you logged out and back in after it added your user to that group?
<ubuntuaddicted> no BUT why is it not accepting my password within the dialog box
<tgm4883> ubuntuaddicted, IDK
<gedakc> ubuntuaddicted:  I believe you need to log out and log back in to acquire your new group rights as mentioned by tgm4883.
<ubuntuaddicted> some glitch in the dialog box that appears because after I manually added my user to the mythtv group and logged out and back in, it's now working. BUT previously whenever I clicked on to configure my mythbackend setup, the dialog box to add my user to the mythtv group failed with whatever password I entered
<tgm4883> ubuntuaddicted, IDK. Perhaps it was added and it was failing because it was already added
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<ubuntuaddicted> my point being is that clicking mythbackend setup within mythbuntu prompts to add my user to the mythtv group fails no matter what password I entered
<ubuntuaddicted> it kept saying the password I entered was incorrect when it wasn't
<ubuntuaddicted> oh well, at least now I can get into mythbackend setup.
<tgm4883> ubuntuaddicted, IDK, but it works now right?
<ubuntuaddicted> yes
<tgm4883> ok good
<ubuntuaddicted> but now, I want to restore my mythconverg from a 0.21+fixes mythbuntu setup. do I just perform a normal setup and then do a full database restore from my mythbackup.pl script?
<tgm4883> from 0.21 fixes? I think you have to go to 0.24 first
<tgm4883> ubuntuaddicted, I don't remember, you should probably ask in #mythtv-users
<ubuntuaddicted> i thought the restore process updates the database schema during the restore
<ubuntuaddicted> but i will ask over there. thanks
<ubuntuaddicted> ok, weird. now the next box password prompt isn't working. it's saying "please enter your current login password" but when I do it just fails
<ubuntuaddicted> it fails to stop the backend because password fails
<ubuntuaddicted> then it says "please your current login password to start the mythtv backend" but of course it fails even though I am entering the correct password.
<tmkt> rhpot1991: hey hey
<tmkt> any easy trick to the missin faac?
<tmkt> i have medibuntu
<tmkt> downloaded the newest confits
<ubuntuaddicted> it's more strange because when I make a change in the mythbuntu control center, it asks for authentification and when I enter my users password it works
<ubuntuaddicted> so, I don't know what password it's asking for with that other dialog box
<ubuntuaddicted> i just noticed when I enter the password enough times it says it failed to start the mythtv backend as user root
<ubuntuaddicted> why is it trying to start the myth backend as user root?
<ubuntuaddicted> ok, looking at /var/log/auth.log I see a bunch of failed su for root by daniel, what do I do to fix this?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-04-16
<rhpot1991> tmkt: install libavformat-extra-53
<tmkt> yeah
<tmkt> have that
<tmkt> ending up modifying the config to use handbrake
<gedakc> ubuntuaddicted:  Can you successfully run a command in a terminal such as "sudo ls"?
<gedakc> The reason I ask is that I once modified /etc/sudoers.d/mythtv and made a syntax error.  After that sudo failed to work.
<gedakc> To fix it I had to boot from a live CD, mount the root file system, and then fix my mistake in /etc/sudoers.d/mythtv.
<ubuntuaddicted> i've never messed with /etc/sudoers so that's not the issue
<ubuntuaddicted> it has to be something with the way mythbuntu was installed. I first installed ubuntu 12.04 minimal, then installed mythbuntu-desktop
<ubuntuaddicted> i could sudo -i just fine. the problem was that the dialog was asking for the root password which there was never one made so it failed.
<gedakc> Is there a reason you started with ubuntu 12.04 minimal, instead of using the mythbuntu 12.04 distro?
<ubuntuaddicted> gedakc, i was trying to save on overhead as this is a really old machine. Dell Dimension 8200 with only 256MB RAM
<ubuntuaddicted> gedakc, not sure if I achieved what I wanted since I just install mythbuntu-desktop after all anyway
<ubuntuaddicted> gedakc, once I get everything working again I will make it so the machine doesn't boot into any window manager, just command line and I admin it over ssh or thru tty1
<ubuntuaddicted> it's my main mythtv backend
<gedakc> Ah, I see.  That's not a lot of RAM to run a GUI, though at least mythbuntu uses xfce4 which is comparatively light on resources.
<ubuntuaddicted> gedakc, yeah, I don't need the GUI since it's just a backend
<gedakc> Can the backend be configured without a GUI?  I've always used the GUI so I'm unaware of if there are other alternatives.
<ubuntuaddicted> im using a GUI to configure the backend but after it's all setup I will make it so that it only boots to a command line and no window-manager
<ubuntuaddicted> gedakc, you have to have X installed and you can forward the X-server over SSH if you wanted to
<gedakc> ubuntuaddicted:  You might try setting a root password to see if that works.
<gedakc> I think you would use something like "sudo passwd root" to do that.
<gedakc> Please note that I am not recommending you do that.  It's just something you might consider.
<ubuntuaddicted> that's what the end solution was, yes
<ubuntuaddicted> gedakc, i don't know if that was the intended result with his script but it is what it is
<ubuntuaddicted> i can't change those scripts, well I could if I understand all that but I don't
<rhpot1991> tmkt: care to email me the handbrake config you are using?
<gedakc> Sometimes you just want to get it working.  I know that feeling.  I recently upgraded from Mythbuntu 11.04 to 12.04 and discovered some new problems to work around.
<ubuntuaddicted> crap, it just failed at upgrading the database schema. here's the log: http://pastebin.com/s6UXnqRa
<tmkt> rhpot1991: sure
<tmkt> just changed the system line to this
<tmkt>  system("HandBrakeCLI -i \'$self->{_inputFile}\' -o \'$self->{_outputFile}$self->{_extension}\' --preset iPad")
<tmkt> going to work on making the output filename a little prettier tomorrow though
<tmkt> WKBW-HD-Modern_Family-Bad_Hair_Day-20130221020000.m4v probably just down to Modern_Family-Bad_Hair_Day.m4v
<tmkt> most annoying thing so far for me with mythbuntu is my remote - i get it working..the next upgrade breaks it
<tmkt> finally just gave up and use my iphone as my remote
<DaveInTO> looks like i need to change that a bit..its generating 6 channel audio
<DaveInTO> i think stereo should be plenty
<rhpot1991> DaveInTO: -ac 2 I think
<DaveInTO> yeah..was using iPad preset
<DaveInTO> so looks like i'll have to do my own handbrake command line
<rhpot1991> DaveInTO: can try pulling the latest config from here
<DaveInTO> no clue why my avconv doesn't have faac compiled in it
<rhpot1991> joined #ubuntu-mythtv
<rhpot1991> grrr
<rhpot1991> http://www.baablogic.net/mythexport/
<DaveInTO> rhpot1991: i switched from avconv to handbrake
<rhpot1991> are you missing faac?
<DaveInTO> yeah..tmkt up above was me just at home
<rhpot1991> ah ok
<rhpot1991> ya you need medibuntu to fix that normally
<rhpot1991> didn't help?
<DaveInTO> yeah.i have medibuntu
<DaveInTO> no go
<rhpot1991> did a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<DaveInTO> yup
<rhpot1991> hmmm I'll poke at it and let you know whats up
<DaveInTO> did a purge of libav-tools
<DaveInTO> and reinstalled that
<rhpot1991> re remote, are you customizing configs?
<DaveInTO> and still no go
<rhpot1991> and brb tea
<rhpot1991> back
<DaveInTO> so...if i fail with avconv..probably going to stick with handbrake
<rhpot1991> avconv worked before, mediabuntu might be behind in version numbers now or something
<rhpot1991> I'll ping you later after I get a chance to look at it
<rhpot1991> but your remote, I might be able to help with that some
<DaveInTO> ok
<DaveInTO> hvr-1600
<DaveInTO> every time there is an upgrade i have to make a bunch of  changes grey remote...
<DaveInTO> i've given up and just use the iphone or the keyboard connected to the box
<rhpot1991> DaveInTO: check /etc/lirc
<rhpot1991> see if the .old files contain your changes
<DaveInTO> yeah..i get it working..but then the keys aren't all mapped the same as before...like left/right/up/down will work..nmbers will work but play and pause aren't working
<DaveInTO> so just a matter of creating a good file i guess
<dkeith> chris and jerry - no answers
<dkeith> nm - please ignore
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-04-17
<DaveInTO> morning
<calypsoscomforts> hi all. I'm using mythbuntu 0.26 on quantal successfully. I need to make some test debs(I want to fiddle with some source changes) for 0.26 mythtv on ubuntu. Where should I get the current source for 0.26 and what's the procedure for building the packages?
<tgm4883> !building
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about building
<tgm4883> !build
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about build
<tgm4883> calypsoscomforts, there doesn't seem to be a great writeup on it, but you would use our build scripts to do so  https://code.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-weekly-build
<tgm4883> calypsoscomforts, I think the process would be, create a patch, put it in the patches dir, set what distro you want to build for and run the build script
<tgm4883> calypsoscomforts, also see http://www.mythbuntu.org/development/developer-cheatsheet#TOC-Automatic-Daily-Builds
<calypsoscomforts> thanks tgm4883
<tgm4883> calypsoscomforts, yw
<DarthFrog> superm1: Do you think the aptdemon python incompatibility with mythtbuntu-control-centre will be resolved by the time 13.04 is released?
<superm1> DarthFrog: i'm not sure, i worked on trying to get it ported to python3 instead of trying to fix the aptdaemon problems
<superm1> but that might be the better approach for 13.04
<DarthFrog> That's the real fix, though, isn't it?  Porting to python3, that is?
<DarthFrog> I wish I could help you.
<superm1> that's the real fix yes, but there are a lot of broken pieces to make it happen for python3
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-04-18
<qwebirc89144> Hi, Just install Mythbuntu 12.04 and I have a Hauppauge 1950.  When I select the capture card.. it is not detected and gettig an error.  But I know that 1950 works because installed mplayer in Mythbuntu and I can tune in to NTSC channels.  Any Help thanks.
<Shadow__X> Cron is constantly emailing me with this http://pastebin.com/Ztb0VyZV and am unsure what to do about it. Should i just comment out the cron?
<superm1> if you don't use mythtv-status, just uninstall it
<Shadow__X> i do use mythtv-status though
<Shadow__X> i like having that info come up when i login through ssh
<Shadow__X> superm1: what should i do if i do use it but i keep getting these emails?
<superm1> Shadow__X: i guess try to purge the package and reinstall is a good start
<superm1> otherwise you can try to remove the file it's complaining about and see if it helps so it's generated again next time
<Shadow__X> superm1: ok i purged it and will wait to make sure the emails stop before i reinstall thanks
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone here? i'm having issues with an upgrade from 0.23+fixes ubuntu 10.04.4 to mythbuntu 12.04.2 and mythtv 0.26+fixes
<rhpot1991> ubuntuaddicted: more likely to get help if you list out specific issues you are having
<ubuntuaddicted> i am getting a lot of mythlogserver and mythpreviewgen processes spawning and it's causing my server to lockup
<ubuntuaddicted> when I exit mythfrontend as well, it doesn't cleanly close, it just sits there on the screen for Do you really want to exit MythTV? I click "yes, Exit now" and it just sits there
<ubuntuaddicted> i mean look at this, top of my backend server: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-JTZbY1LoU34/UXAIffS9IcI/AAAAAAAABtI/9gS206Ugkjo/s640/Screenshot%2520-%252004182013%2520-%252009%253A51%253A14%2520AM.png
<rhpot1991> ubuntuaddicted: load average of 56 ouch
<rhpot1991> ubuntuaddicted: http://www.mythbuntu.org/repos
<ubuntuaddicted> and I don't know what to look at to fix
<rhpot1991> enable that and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ubuntuaddicted> already am, thanks though
<ubuntuaddicted> i am running 0.26+fixes form mythbuntu repos
<ubuntuaddicted> all those mythpreviewgen and mythlogserver are basically deadlocking my server
<ubuntuaddicted> man, i wish I could get some help
<G64> Is there anyone that would help me formatting my 2TB drive and setting the correct write permissions ?
<G64> On my Ubuntu 12.10 machine
<tgm4883> is this a new drive
<G64> i have used it, it is used on another linux system
<G64> It doesn§t automount and the program i use to record tv cant write to it and i as a user cant create folders also
<tgm4883> G64, it's local to the system?
<G64> yes
<tgm4883> what is it formatted as?
<G64> But different OS
<G64> ext4
<tgm4883> single partition?
<G64> yes
<G64> its a 2TB drive for saving recordings and timeshift
<tgm4883> G64, ok, and you want to delete everything that is on it right now?
<G64> Yes, thats no problem
<G64> Because of fiddling around with it it might be better to reformat i think
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> so, it's mounted right now, but not automounting? Where is it mounted?
<G64> But i am not sure if it is REALLY needed or that it only needs to be setup to autmount and that the correct permissions have to be set
<G64> at this moment it is not mounte
<G64> mounted
<G64> it mounts as i clik it in Unity
<tgm4883> do you know the /dev/sd** location of the drive?
<G64> You want to know what it mounts to after i click it ?
<G64> sdb
<G64> ./dev/sdb
<tgm4883> no, not necessary if you know it's sdb
<tgm4883> G64, where do you want to mount it?
<G64> i now clicked it and it says:
<G64> ./dev/sdb1 on /media/jp/Data type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks2)
<G64> jp is the user (me)
<G64> is it better to have it mounted to /meda/Data ? or doesnt that matter
<G64> the user hts (from TVheadend) also needs writing permissions
<tgm4883> i mount mine at /srv/<DRIVESIZE>/
<G64> As u see (i am not the linux guru yet ;) )
<G64> Ok, so it doesnt really matter where i woudl mount it
<G64> ./media/Data is ok
<tgm4883> nope, just don't mount it inside your /home/USER/ directory
<G64> ah ok
<tgm4883> ok, so do 'sudo blkid'
<G64> Is it better to reformat it since it has been in another system ?
<tgm4883> and get the UUID
<G64> got it
<tgm4883> you could, but it shouldn't matter
<tgm4883> ok
<G64> ok
<tgm4883> are you familiar with /etc/fstab?
<G64> not really
<tgm4883> ok, are you familiar with editing system files?
<tgm4883> (eg. needing sudo and such)?
<G64> i have it open in nano now but have not used it before
<G64> yes
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> so you want to add a line similiar to 'UUID=06086710-47c7-4b02-9dbf-6f8de034fa3d /srv/storage    ext4    defaults        0       2'
<tgm4883> replacing your UUID in there, and changing /srv/storage to wherever you want to mount it
<G64> Like this: https://www.dropbox.com/s/1r3do8am12jx7ev/output.jpg
<G64> ?
<tgm4883> G64, yep that looks good
<G64> ok
<tgm4883> so save that file
<tgm4883> does the /media/Data directory already exist?
<tgm4883> if not, you need to create it prior to mounting
<G64> ok
<G64> ill check
<G64> it wasnt
<G64> but i have now created one as root
<G64> sudo mkdir /media/Data
<G64> i even made it cleaner and is now /media/data
<G64> no capitol letter
<G64> then i will now add it to fstab
<tgm4883> G64, ok
<G64> ok done
<G64> now reboot and see if it is automounted ?
<G64> or am i too fast :)
<tgm4883> no need to reboot
<tgm4883> is the drive mounted anywhere now?
<G64> if do mount
<G64> ./dev/sdb1 on /media/jp/Data type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks2)
<G64> but that might be old
<G64> or when i clicked from Unity
<tgm4883> G64, ok, do 'sudo umount /media/jp/Data'
<G64> i think its mounted :)
<G64> ./dev/sdb1 on /media/data type ext4 (rw)
<Gumby`> hi all.  I'm just wondering if anyone here knows how to stop mythtv-backend from starting on boot.  I have tried to disable its init script however it still appears to start.
<G64> It works :D
<G64> i have rebooted and is mounted when i check "mount"
<G64> and i can create a folder there as myself
<tgm4883> G64, nice
<tgm4883> Gumby`, how did you try to disable it?
<G64> Yeeyyyy, i also start recording and i see a file there :D
<G64> Niceee :D
<Gumby`> tgm4883: first I tried using update-rc.d, then I tried renaming the startup script in /etc/init.d/, and then I even tried removing the startup script completely
<G64> Thanksssss
<Gumby`> yet, mythbackend still starts
<Gumby`> its like a virus
<tgm4883> Gumby`, I don't think you know what a virus is, but anyhow. You didn't do any of that right
<Gumby`> is it documented somewhere how to do it/
<tgm4883> Gumby`, upstart jobs aren't in /etc/init.d/ they are in /etc/init/   Further, the proper way to disable the upstart job is
<tgm4883> echo 'manual' >> /etc/init/mythtv-backend.override
<Gumby`> thanks
<tgm4883> !disable | Gumby`
<Zinn> Gumby`: To disable the MythTV backend from starting at boot, simply do "echo 'manual' | sudo tee /etc/init/mythtv-backend.override". To restore the auto-start at boot, delete that file "sudo rm /etc/init/mythtv-backend.override"
<Gumby`> thanks again
<G64> Thanks tgm... Have set some recordings and see several recordings being recorded :D
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-04-19
<troyh> I just upgraded to 12.04.2 and moved from 0.25 to 0.26 and now mythfrontend hangs on startup (can only be killed with a SIGKILL) displaying only the background on my two frontend boxes. However, the frontend starts and runs correctly on the frontend/backend system. Anyone have any suggestions?
<DaveInTO> morniing
<rhpot1991> troyh: I've seen similar where it is waiting for you to setup
<rhpot1991> kill -9 all mythfrontends then go start a new one
<rhpot1991> see if that helps
<troyh> rhpot1991: Oh, I've tried to kill it and start it several times :-)
<rhpot1991> troyh: check your backend logs, make sure everything is good there
<rhpot1991> when I had a similar issue I had messages about a pending db upgrade
<troyh> the frontend does run on the backend box and everything is playing and recording correctly there. I just can't get the remote frontends to start
<troyh> nothing jumps out as an issue in the mythbackend.log
<rhpot1991> troyh: make sure your settings didn't revert back to 127.0.0.1 as the IP for the backend
<troyh> I should also mentioned, I tried moving my .mythtv directory out of the way on the frontend and starting mythfrontend with the -d and the -p options so I don't think it is even getting far enough to start talking to the backend.
<troyh> Oh, this is interesting, so I was fighting this for hours last night trying to figure out what was going on. When I gave up I left one of the frontends in the "hung" state. However, it must have eventually connected because when I looked just now it was fine. However, I exited and tried to start it again and it hangs again. I must take over 45 minutes before it eventually starts.
<rhpot1991> troyh: anything useful in that frontend's logs?
<troyh> rhpot1991: not that I can see! I went over them several times. I also started it under strace and many of the threads are sitting on a futex. There are so many thread and I don't know the code at all so I couldn't make much out the backtraces when connecting to the running process with gdb other than it seems to be blocked waithing for some resource but I have no idea what that resource is.
<troyh> How do you completely purge myth from a mythbuntu frontend and reinstall clean with NO left over configuration? I tried to purge mythtv-common mythtv-frontend mythtv-status libmyth-0.26-0 libmyth-python libmythtv-perl remove /etc/mythtv and removed the .mythtv dir in the primary user home directory but that doesn't seem to be enough. After I reinstall and start the frontend it still hangs but it is using the mythcenter theme that I use but I don't think
<troyh> that is the default so I must have missed some confiuration somewhere.
<DaveInTO> purge mysql also?
<DaveInTO> delete the user also?
<troyh> DaveInTO: Ahh, no I didn't I din't realize there was a localdb on the frontend boxes
<DaveInTO> ah..sorry..didn't read the front end part
<troyh> hrm, yeah do mysql server
<troyh> My dedicated frontends are hosed and I'm tying to get them back to functional. Not sure what the best way to purge everything is to start fresh, short of a fresh install
<DaveInTO> yeah...no idea..i've switched my dedicated front ends to xmbc
<troyh> xbmc from the mythbuntu repo's?
<DaveInTO> no...i picked up a xios ds
<DaveInTO> and using that
<DaveInTO> couldn't find a box small enough and cheap enough to do myth fe
<DaveInTO> so picked up http://www.pivosgroup.com/xios.html
<DaveInTO> and using that as my myth front end on 2 of my 3 boxes..probably going to switch the 3rd box to that soon also
<troyh> just a stock mythtv backend?
<DaveInTO> troyh: yeah
<DaveInTO> xbmc 12+ works great with myth
<troyh> hrm only $110...
<DaveInTO> recordings/videos.. only issue i ran into was my xbmc box is on a different floor then my myth box..and the wifi wasn't quick enough to handle the 5.1 HDTV OTA recordings
<tgm4883> troyh, frontend configuration is stored in the database
<DaveInTO> so i setup mythexport + handbrake to generate 720p stereo exports of the recordings that i might want to watch on that box
<troyh> tgm4883 I don't think I'm getting far enough for the fronend to be actually talking with the backenddb
<troyh> it hangs on startup only showing the background and doesn't get to the menu.
<troyh> s/it/frontend/
<tgm4883> troyh, if it's not asking your for db credentials, it's probably far enough to talk to the db
<troyh> DaveInTO: it has a physical NIC port an I have ethernet so the wireless would be an issue
<DaveInTO> troyh: yeah...i bought 50 feet of cable
<DaveInTO> and some wall jacks
<DaveInTO> just have to get the courage to start putting holes in the wall and running cable between floors
<troyh> tgm4883: yeah, even when i pass the -p and -d options it still hangs before I get to enter the db info
<DaveInTO> the xiosds has android + xbmc app (sucks ass slow)
<Zinn> DaveInTO: Please watch your language.
<DaveInTO> but xbmc people put out a linux firmware build for it supported by pivos
<troyh> DaveInTO: where do you find this build?
<tgm4883> troyh, I didn't think mythfrontend took -p and -d options
<troyh> tgm4883: it doesn't act like it does :-) but according to mythfronend --help it should
<tgm4883> y
<tgm4883> troyh, when did this start? has it ever worked?
<troyh> tgm4883: yes, everying has been working fine for the last two+ years. Yesterday I did a upgrade to 12.04.2 AND to from 0.25 to 0.26 at the same time. After the upgrade both of my frontend only boxes will not star the frontend. However, on the fronend/backed box everything works fine. I just installed the frontend on my Debian laptop and it works as well.
<tgm4883> troyh, have you tried changing the theme and/or themepainter?
<troyh> tgm4883: how? I have tried purgeing all of the packages, and removing /etc/myttv plus everything in the user home dir that could be related
<tgm4883> troyh, you can set those at the command line
<tgm4883> sec
<troyh> oh, -r
 * troyh tries
<troyh> didn't help, still hangs
<tgm4883> try 'mythfrontend -O ThemePainter=opengl'
<troyh> tgm4883: same result
<tgm4883> troyh, what do the frontend logs say if you set them to debug?
<DaveInTO> troyh: in the pivos forumss
<DaveInTO> one sec
<DaveInTO> http://www.pivosforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=2031&sid=79d6f0d51f35592c93fee77ab414e613&start=990#p30118
<DaveInTO> that thread
<DaveInTO> Toys4Me and Speedster have both created builds
<troyh> tgm4883: http://pastebin.com/b8tt6vbm
<tgm4883> troyh, I don't see much. Try this
<tgm4883> try 'mythfrontend -O ThemePainter=qt -O Theme=terra'
<tgm4883> troyh, also, as I always do, I suggest upgrading to +fixes
<troyh> tgm4883: still hung. how do you enable +fixes? I though the mythbuntu-repos package was deprecated in favor of the GUI selection in mythbuntu-control-center
<troyh> The version of mythtv-frontend that I have installed is 2:0.26.0+fixes.20130419.0af65f7-0ubuntu0mythbuntu1
<tgm4883> troyh, yep, thats the lastest version. Not sure why I thought 0.26.1 was out
<tgm4883> troyh, you might pop over to #mythtv-users and ask there
<DaveInTO> also on their site is the pivosgroup official firmware..its just 2 months old
<troyh> tgm4883: thanks!
<troyh> DaveInTO: I just grabbed a xios and threw on overnight delivery so maybe that will be up and running before I figure out this problem, thanks for the pointer!
<DaveInTO> Np..i've had it for a week
<DaveInTO> so far so good
<DaveInTO> make sure you have a microSD card
<DaveInTO> you need that to be able to do firmware upgrades
<DaveInTO> also works well for storing fan art with the Toys4Me build
<troyh> ahh, don't have an extra microSD!
<DaveInTO> well as long as you have one you can get it working with the new firmware
<DaveInTO> use the one you have...copy the firmware on it..install it..then put the card back where it belongs
<troyh> never hurts to have a spare :-)
<DaveInTO> yeah...good to have on always in the xios..just for storage of data that xbmc likes
<DaveInTO> eg apps and skins and fanart
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-04-20
<qwebirc31348> How do I increase the volume for all of Mythbuntu , including other applications?
<qwebirc31348> volume keys [] move volume indication up & down but have no effect on audio out.
<troyh> tgm4883: to follow up from yesterday. A full reinstall of the FE's did resolve the problem although I did re-IP them and give them a new hostname so that the BE would not use any leftover cruft in the DB.
<troyh> DaveInTO: just got the xios, which plugins do you use?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-04-21
<G64> Does anyone know what the latest stable kernel is for Ubuntu 12.10 ? Or where i can find this info ?
<tgm4883> G64, looks like 3.5.0-27
<Jester86> hey guys
<Jester86> I have a mythbuntu system running 11.10 and mythtv version 0.24
<Jester86> I'm wondering about upgrading to version 0.25
<Jester86> Is this a bad idea?
<Jester86> executing a dist-upgrade
<Jester86> :-\
<GhstWlf> How do I findout what username/password my mysql database have?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-04-14
<knome> tgm4883, superm1: can you comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/1307485 that the change is ok and you do not need changes in the seed
<superm1> sure knome
<knome> superm1, thanks
<qwebirc72222> It there an how-to in transcoding the recordings to h.264 to help save space?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-04-16
<Dorward> The harddisk I'm using for Mythbuntu is giving me a delightful click of death so I'm busily harvesting data off it and have a new one on order. Given it is April, am I better off installing 12.4 on the new disk or getting a 14.4 nightly?
<superm1> Dorward: i'd say try 14.04, it's right about to release
<superm1> there are a handful of issues but nothing that can't be worked around
<Dorward> superm1: Thanks.
<superm1> we're hoping to sort most of them out before the .1 point release later this summer
<Dorward> Is there a draft release notes for it yet?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-04-17
<louisdk> Does anyone know what release critical that's holding Mythbuntu 14.04 back? :)
<tgm4883> louisdk, installer crashes due to nvidia stuff I believe
<louisdk> tgm4883: And the bug is not present in Ubuntu? :)
<tgm4883> louisdk, nope, it's in our install routines
<tgm4883> louisdk, We think we've got it fixed, but we have to wait for respins to happen
<louisdk> tgm4883: Do you mean for14.4.1?
<louisdk> *14.04.1
<tgm4883> No, I mean we should have an ISO early next week (due to the long weekend)
<louisdk> Ahh okay. So as I see it it should be safe to upgrade from 12.04 -> 14.04 on an existing install.
<superm1> tgm4883: did you post the known issues we have somewhere?
<superm1> for upgrades
<superm1> we should make sure they're pretty well known
<tgm4883> superm1, would upgrades be affected?
<superm1> well not for the nvidia issue
<superm1> but all the stuff rhpot1991 and I hit
<superm1> with xorg.conf getting axed, TV power cycling, etc
<tgm4883> That's not posted anywhere, I only saw the one bug from your
<superm1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331/+bug/1308105
<tgm4883> it's on our release announcement for 14.04, which isn't public
<superm1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1307546
<superm1> put those in the blog post you made i think
<superm1> those are the two biggest ones
<tgm4883> superm1, updated  http://www.mythbuntu.org/home/news/mythbuntu1404iscominglater
<superm1> like OK
<superm1> i don't think we'll have either of those fixed for the ISO respin, but at least good people see em
<louisdk> Thank for the update :)
<louisdk> *Thanks
<Patrickdk> oh no :( I upgraded all my mythtv systems yesterday
<Patrickdk> but I didn't expect any issues as I was already running 0.27
<superm1> Patrickdk: the issues are all within the OS not the myth version - but it's possible they're not affecting you too
<superm1> and they all have workarounds
<rhpot1991> I was in the process of doing a blog post about things we hit and linking to bugs
<Patrickdk> na, I'm haveng enough issues with nvidia
<Patrickdk> it's really depressing me, multible videocards is no longer supported
<Patrickdk> due to what? I'm not sure, xinerama + multible nvidia cards causes ubuntu to not work
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-04-18
<qwebirc48453> hi im ruchira from sri lanka
<qwebirc48453> my ubuntu softwere center is not working
<qwebirc48453> plz help me
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-04-19
<sean_> upgraded to 14.04, I am now thinking this was a stupid idea and I should have read the release notes first (ie don't upgrade yet). I seem to be having some python/python3 error and there is definately something wrong with mythbuntu-control-centre. Any pointers to help me fix this. Thanks
<tgm4883> sean_, can you file bugs on what you're seeing?
<sean_> tgm4883, I can try. I am not very well versed in submitting bugs
<sean_> there even seem to be some dependency wrt mythbuntu-control-centre and python 2 vs python 3 packages
<sean_> python3-pyinotify is required and not a dependency
<sean_> installing resolved error
<sean_> some error wrt to python-gobject. I have not been able to clear them up
<qwebirc67894> I want to download and burn a dvd on an AMD machine, for use on an Intel new build.  The download page detects my amd processor and only offers the amd 64 version.
<qwebirc67894> How can I download the non-amd version to my amd machine?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-04-20
<Dorward> I've replaced the hard disk in my machine because the old one is failing. I seem to have done something wrong in setting it up again since I'm now getting this error when I try to access my TV card: E CoreContext dvbchannel.cpp:1022 (GetSignalStrength) DVBChan(14:/dev/dvb/adapter101/frontend0): Getting Frontend signal strength failed.#012#011#011#011eno: No such file or directory (2)
<Dorward>  /dev/dvb/adapter101/frontend0 does exist, it's a synlink to another file which also exists.
<Dorward> Any idea what I've done wrong?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-04-13
<tgm4883> EvilGuru: ok, builds are a happening, we'll see if any fail but I don't think they should since they completed on vivid  https://code.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+recipe/xmltv-daily
<tgm4883> EvilGuru: I think* that technically those daily builds should be called 0.5.66, but it's just a cosmetic change
<tgm4883> EvilGuru: yep, all successful, you should be able to update now
<mythtv> Is there an auto-ban on webchat.freenode.net users at #mythtv & #mythtv-users ? Otherwise I have no clue why I can't get in.
<mythtv> hmm, apparently my name is 'mythtv'.. must be some somewonkyness in between qwebirc and  herbert.freenode.net
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-04-16
<qwebirc90444> how do i get mythbuntu-control-centre to work with linux mint rebecca. the repositories don't work. i read about mint.map.
<tgm4883> qwebirc90444: what do you mean the repositories don't work?
<qwebirc90444> hi there. how are you. the repositories button in the mythbuntu-control-centre doesn't work. i can't select 0.27 from the dropdown
<qwebirc90444> i can get it to work if i edit the codename to trusty in the lsb-release file
<tgm4883> Sec
<tgm4883> qwebirc90444: hmm, you are correct, something not working right. It's not generating the map correctly for rebecca
<tgm4883> I'm assuming because rebecca and qiana are both based off trusty
<tgm4883> qwebirc90444: I'm in a meeting right now, I'll see if I can fix that a bit later today.
<qwebirc90444> ok thanks. can you email me when you have chance
<tgm4883> qwebirc90444: I could give you a fix for it now
<tgm4883> qwebirc90444: look in ~/.mythbuntu/repos.db
<tgm4883> qwebirc90444: it should look like http://download.mythbuntu.org/repos/repos.db
<tgm4883> add to the bottom
<tgm4883> rebecca     0.27
<tgm4883> that should be a tab between them
<qwebirc90444> i get Exception in captureState of plugin Repositories when open muthbuntu-control-centre now
<tgm4883> weird
<tgm4883> let me look at the code now
<qwebirc90444> i got this error when i first install mint then the mythbuntu-control-centre
<qwebirc90444> then i edited the lsb-release file and install everything i wanted and when i rebooted the error went away but the repositories were not working
<qwebirc90444> the reboot put the lsb-release file back to the original one before i edited it
<tgm4883> qwebirc90444: you are just trying to add the repository?
<qwebirc90444> i was
<tgm4883> qwebirc90444: so you have it added now?
<tgm4883> I'll still fix it, just trying to figure out how to help you now
<qwebirc90444> i keep getting the error
<tgm4883> you can blow away that repos.db file
<tgm4883> it's only used to get it setup initally, once the repo is active you just do updates as normal
<qwebirc90444> i am currently testing at the moment before i change my windows media centre and have been installing it a few times and been getting this error
<tgm4883> qwebirc90444: if you start mythbuntu-control-centre from the command line it will give you a better error
<qwebirc90444> how do i do that :)
<tgm4883> qwebirc90444: just open a terminal and type mythbuntu-control-centre
<tgm4883> yea it definitely breaks because of both them being trusty
<qwebirc90444> the only reason for mint is its my favourite and similar to windows. if this can be fixed then that would be brilliant. :)
<qwebirc90444> and i like the mythbuntu control centre because it makes installing mythtv really easy. being a windows user i am used to gui
<tgm4883> yea I'm going to fix it. I just have to figure out how
<qwebirc90444> cool thanks. at the moment i aint using it as i am still testing. how can i find out when you have fixed it
<qwebirc90444> i have to go now. thanks for all your help and loom forward to the fix
<tgm4883> qwebirc90444: I think I just fixed it
<qwebirc90444> what do you want me to do
<tgm4883> yea I'm pretty sure it's fixed
<tgm4883> I'll need to push the code up and get the repos.db rebuild
<tgm4883> did you delete that repos.db file?
<qwebirc90444> no
<tgm4883> go ahead and delete it
<qwebirc90444> i have delete it
<tgm4883> ok, does mythbuntu-control-centre start now?
<qwebirc90444> it starts with no errors but the repositories part doesnt have a dropdown selection for anything. usually can select 0.27 or 0.28
<tgm4883> qwebirc90444: ok, so I need to push this up and regenerate the repos.db. I expect that to be done in the next hour or so
<tgm4883> once that is done, you should be able to hit the "refresh" button on that repos tab and it will download the new repos.db
<tgm4883> I'm still in this meeting and I can't push up the change right now
<qwebirc90444> ok cool thanks. will test either later today or tomorrow
<qwebirc90444> do you want me to let you know
<tgm4883> sur
<tgm4883> sure
<qwebirc90444> ok will reply on here
<qwebirc90444> thanks by
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-04-17
<qwebirc20659> hi tgm4883. mythbuntu-control-centre works great now on linux mint. thanks again
<tgm4883> qwebirc20659: your welcome. Thanks for letting me know of the issue
<qwebirc20659> thats ok. if i find anything else i will let you know
<Shadow__X> tgm is a wizard at fixing things
<qwebirc20659> it seems that way :)
<qwebirc20659> good bye and keep up the excellent work. thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-04-18
<qwebirc69329> I have something weird going on with my mythbuntu setup.  I don't recall any changes made, but when I browse recordings from the frontend installed on my backend server it's all content form a year ago, while when I browse to the content via a web browser it's all correct.  Lastly, when I try to connect a new frontend to it I receive this message 'this version of mythtv requires an updated database (schema is 18 versions b
<qwebirc69329> continued: please run mythtv-setup or mythbackend to update your database.
<tgm4883> qwebirc69329: odd
<tgm4883> qwebirc69329: do you possibly have multiple backends in your environment?
<qwebirc6739> I'm interested in setting up a mythbuntu server, but only want it to schedule, recorde and then export the video to a plex server so I'm loking for it to be as lightweight as possible would someone be able to help?
<qwebirc69329> <tgm4883> : Thanks for the reply.  I only have one backend.  I have my backend configured to get the latest mythtv updates in the control centre, so I ran apt-get update && upgrade.  It seemed not to do anything after the update and a reboot, but this afternoon things appear to be working fine.  Weird.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-04-20
<waverz> I was running mythbuntu 14.04 with mythtv 0.27 for the last year or so.  Today I decided to try and upgrade mythtv to 0.28 by using sudo adding ppa:mythbuntu/0.28 repo,  update, and then install mythtv. I thought everything was working properly but now in having major issues. Is there more to upgrading than just those 3 steps?
<waverz> I suck with Linux,  I knew I was going to break something today.
<waverz> Sorry,  using Android irc, didn't know I could copy and paste.  Here's what I did. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mythbuntu/0.28
<waverz> sudo apt-get update
<waverz> sudo apt-get install mythtv
<waverz> I can still watch live tv, but cannot record or access mythweb. I'm not sure how to proceed. The only thing I know to do from here is reinstall mythbuntu from ISO. I'm really hoping you guys can give me some advice before I do that.
<tgm4883> waverz: is this a backend or a frontend?
<waverz> Backend
<tgm4883> waverz: ok, any errors when you go to mythweb?
<waverz> I usually use kodi for frontends. I am able to get guide info and watch live tv and recordings but cannot record or access mythweb
<tgm4883> what do you mean you can't record? what happens?
<tgm4883> I'm cooking dinner, so if I'm away for a few minutes I'll be back
<waverz> I can't get mythweb at all.  I am able to access the front end Web page using port 6544
<waverz> No problem.
<tgm4883> ah ok
<tgm4883> are you able to type some commands on your backend and paste the results in a pastebin?
<tgm4883> 'dpkg -l | grep myth'
<waverz> Yes
<waverz> Going to need a minute.  Trying to do this in my phone.
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> waverz: installing pastebinit might help
<waverz> http://pastebin.com/nd4S2Hrq
<tgm4883> yea that's what I figured
<tgm4883> you've got a weird state of programs
<tgm4883> you need to upgrade the rest of the mythtv packages
<tgm4883> generally I just recommend doing 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<tgm4883> but you can specify each of those package names that are on 0.27 if you want
<waverz> So basically I haven't updated everything that needs to be.  Any harm in just doing the 'apt-get dist-upgrade'?
<tgm4883> waverz: no, it just upgrades all of the packages
<tgm4883> that's what I do
<waverz> Awesome,  I'll give it a shot.  I really appreciate the help.
<tgm4883> yw
<waverz> Well. ..my phone decided to reboot itself during the ssh session
<waverz> That sucks. .I don't even know the command you told me to run
<waverz> I'm going to get on a pc...this is rediclous
<waverz1> i've never had my phone just reboot like that before
<waverz1> what was that dist update command again?
<waverz1> was it 'apt-get dist-upgrade myth'?
<waverz1> !help
<waverz1> ok got everything upgraded but now i cant connect to the backend at all
<waverz1> not sure what i did but now when i use mythtv backend setup it cannot connect to the database, i had a random generated password before, now its trying to use 'mythtv' as a password. Maybe that is the issue
<waverz1> found the old password but wasn't the issue apparently
<qwebirc30829> Hey guys, I'm having an issue trying to upgrade to 0.28.  After adding the repo and trying an update/upgrade I get the following display:The following packages have been kept back:   mytharchive mythbrowser mythgallery mythgame mythmusic mythnetvision   mythnews mythtv-backend mythtv-common mythtv-dbg mythtv-frontend   mythtv-transcode-utils mythweather mythweb.  Is there a reason?
<qwebirc30829> Proceeding with the install results in a failure.
<LocutusOfBorg> ping any dev here?
<LocutusOfBorg> xserver-xorg-legacy (from xorg-server) is seeded in:
<LocutusOfBorg>   mythbuntu: daily-live
<LocutusOfBorg> please stop seeding it,
<LocutusOfBorg> and seed virtualbox-guest-dkms instead
<LocutusOfBorg> it should work now with xorg rootless
<LocutusOfBorg> I checked ubuntu and ubuntu-gnome successfully, please test
<LocutusOfBorg>  5.0.18-dfsg-2build1  should be fine (virtualbox)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-04-21
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Mythbuntu 16.04 Released :: Please visit http://goo.gl/yc9p9R for more information. :: Paste logs @ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com :: Please stick around for people to answer your question :: See (and comment on) our quick start guide at http://goo.gl/S54zL
<pleia2> hey folks, I need a screenshot of the mythubuntu 16.04 front end and I'm struggling with installing it here using virtualbox just for that purpose, can anyone help me out?
<tgm4883> pleia2: I can get you one when I get home in about an hour if nobody else gets one sooner
<pleia2> tgm4883: that would be wonderful, thank you!
<tgm4883> pleia2: what exactly are you looking for a screenshot of? Just the main mythtv frontend menu?
<tgm4883> or would any screen work
<tgm4883> I ask, because there's this you could grab https://github.com/MythTV-Themes/Mythbuntu/blob/master/preview.png
<pleia2> tgm4883: I'm finishing up the 9th edition of the official ubuntu book, mythbuntu has never had a screenshot in the book, adding one this time around, so something that can be printed (needs to be free of copywritten material)
<pleia2> no pawn stars :\
<pleia2> so whatever you think would be a good representation of the interface in a single screenshot
<pleia2> for users who may consider it while reading a chapter about ubuntu flavors
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-04-22
<tgm4883> pleia2: I'm assuming copywritten material is purely artwork right? I could take a screenshot of a schedule guide?
<pleia2> tgm4883: sure!
<tgm4883> pleia2: I grabbed 2 shots for you  https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B2CFu7s2X8OuNXlYNzN1U2QyOVE&usp=sharing
<tgm4883> the art in the main menu one was made specifically for us
<pleia2> tgm4883: oh, I love the first one, I think that'll come out well in print and get the idea across
<tgm4883> Yea I think I like the first one best too
<pleia2> thank you so much :)
<tgm4883> yw
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-04-23
<qwebirc28926> Should we be seeing the option to upgrade Mythbuntu from 14.04.4 to the newly released 16.04?
<tgm4883> qwebirc28926: not until the first point release
<qwebirc10028> I am running Mythbuntu 0.27 (OS is 12.04).  I have refreshed the repositories in the Control Center - should 0.28 be available for 12.04 or am I confined to 0.27?
<qwebirc10028> I checked http://download.mythbuntu.org/repos/repos.db and noticed there is no listing for Precise for 0.28 - is that because Precise is incompatable with 0.28?
<qwebirc39403> I installed Mythbuntu 16.04 yesterday, and all worked OK.  24 hours after initial install, I did an apt upgrade and following that upgrade, both the frontend and the backend are unable to connect to the mysql server.  A check of /var/log/syslog shows that mysql is failing to start.  I attempted to fix the problem and found that mysql-server was broken, and apt-get -f install was unable to resolve the problem.  Is anyone
<qwebirc39403> ...continued from above .... Can anyone suggest how to solve the problem?
